# The Juggernaut Journal



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm competing in my first NPC show on June 5th. I turned to the dark side after about 6 years of being a natty bber. It was a complete and total transformation that I have absolutely enjoyed deciding on, since it enabled me to train hard and balls to the wall. Built, my mentor and friend introduced me to it and with her guidance, I have made a great transition. She is truly the source of inspiration for a lot of good that I do for people.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2010)

yesterday...

Squat 3w 4x6 to 8
245-6 6, 6, 6
Hack 2w 2x8 to 10
45s-8, 10
Sissy 0w 4x15 to 20
BW-20, 20; 25-20, 18 (burrrrrrrn)
Bar Lunge 0 3 10 to 12
85-11, 10, 10
Donkey 0 5 15 to 20
55-20, 20, 15, 18, 13
Machine Crunch 4x10
160-10, 8, 8, 9 

LISS walking, 30 minutes-these friggin shin splints are annoying the shit out of me. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2010)

Today

Slight incline bar press 3w,3x6 to 8
200-6, 6, 8
In Db 2w, 2x8 to 10
80-10, 8
Machine Flat fly 1w, 3x10 to 12
120-12, 12, 125-10
Un even push 2xfailure
8/8/4, 9/9/3
Dips 0, 4xfailure
160-8, 8, 8, 7
Rope 1w, 2x10 to 12
9.0-12, 9.5-10

LISS 30 mins, 125 bpm


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2010)

Everyone needs a good trainer to assist in contest prep. My friend and business partner Joe Franco has been my coach for several years. Marianne, Built, has made me grow big. Joe has cut me. If you guys need any assistance in getting big, try Built's BGB routine. It's my bread and butter and I always praise her for the wonder of it. It's an amazing routine for getting me large. 

Joe's work is contest readiness. He's great at it and has a ton of experience. His routines are phenomenal for hypertrophy and contest prep. I seriously recommend him to anyone, especially the natty bber.


----------



## twarrior (Mar 4, 2010)

You have the link to Built's BGB routine?? Thanks.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2010)

Got Built? » Baby Got Back


----------



## Bud876 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey, I am a really serious runner. The best thing you can do for those shin splints is to get a buddy. Your going to lay down on your back give him one foot. Hes goin to hold your toe and heel, and you going to try to pull against him with your toe and hes gonna apply resistance. Do this for 20 sec. Next your going to push away and of course hes going to do the opposite. Again do this for 20sec. Try to run or what ever your doing on grass. Try to stay away from concrete. Hope this helps!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2010)

got some pictures Juggers?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 6, 2010)

From yesterday

Lat Pulldown palm up 3w, 3x6 to 8
250-8, 7, 7 
T bar row 2w, 3x6 to 8 LOL made a mistake here...last week
205-8, 6, 6
Db deads 2w, 2x8 to 10
75s-10, 8
Close Row (H or L) 0w, 3x10 to 12
10.0-10, 12, 12
Good mornings 0w, 3x10 to 12
105-10, 12, 10
Glute Ham 0w, 3xfail 
3 failure

LISS 30 mins, 118-120 bpm


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 6, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> got some pictures Juggers?


Yeah-but they're ugly as fuck. sorry.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 6, 2010)

Today

Side lateral 2w, 3 x6 to 8
35-8, 7, 6
High in db press 2w, 2x8 to 10
65-10, 9 1/2, 9
Floor Raises 1w, 2x8 to 10 /ss/
13-10, 10
Cable upright row
5.5-10, 10, 10
In Db 2w, 3x5 to 6
40s-6, 6, 45s-5
Cable curl 1w, 3x8 to 10
7.5-12, 8.5-8, 8

17 min sprints


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2010)

Best of luck in your contest!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Yeah-but they're ugly as fuck. sorry.


 
I was half-expecting that.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll post my photos in my next contest.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2010)

Workouts looking good, dude!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks Gaz-I'm feeling great.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 7, 2010)

3/7
On a mission to break the bank in AC, so I took the initiative to train today and rest tomorrow. I also figured I was going to do higher carbs since I am dining at Bobby Flays Steakhouse in the Borgota. 

Squat 3w 4x6 to 8
245-8, 8, 7, 7
Hack 2w 2x8 to 10
50s-9, 8
Sissy 0w 4x15 to 20
25-20, 20, 35-16, 15
Bar Lunge 0w, 3x10 to 12
85-12, 10, 9 1/2
Donkey Calf Raise 0w 5x15 to 20
70-15, 15, 15, 15

LISS cardio. Legs felt like jello.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2010)

If anyone knows of a way to get my gear for my show to Las Vegas (going next month) without any problems, I would appreciate a PM. I am seriously troubled by this.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2010)

3/8

Went well today, had someone pushing my ass to the end. She made me do  170 on the weighted tricep dips. This girl kicks my ass all the time!!! 

Slight incline bar press 3w,3x6 to 8
200-9, 8, 205-7
In Db 2w, 2x8 to 10
80-10, 85-8
Machine Flat fly 1w, 3x10 to 12
130-12, 12, 135-10
Un even push 2xfailure
9/9/4, 10/10/4
Dips 0, 4xfailure
16012, 10,11,  170-8 
Rope 1w, 2x10 to 12
9.5-10, 10

LISS 30 mins, 130 bpm


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 10, 2010)

Lat Pulldown palm up 3w, 3x6 to 8
250-7, 8, 8
T bar row 2w, 3x6 to 8
205-6, 8, 8
Db deads 2w, 2x8 to 10
75s-12, 80s-10
Close Row (H or L) 0w, 3x10 to 12
10.0-12, 10, 11
Good mornings 0w, 3x10 to 12
105-12, 12, 12
Glute Ham Raise 0w, 3xfail
3 failure

LISS 20 mins in the AM, 20 after training-had to break it up for work.


----------



## T_man (Mar 10, 2010)

nice workouts jugg.

whats your layout for these posts? i have trouble distinguishing the sets/reps/weight

good luck in your competition!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks. The layout is:

Example; 3w, 3x6 to 8
3 warmup sets, 3 sets of 6 to 8 reps. 
The next line shows the weight used and reps done. I dont put in the warmups because I feel it isnt necessary.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 11, 2010)

3/11
Great workout today, good motivation on high incline shoulder press. 

Side lateral 2w, 3 x6 to 8
35-8, 7, 7 (slow and steady on progress)
High in db press 2w, 2x8 to 10
65s-12, 70s-8, 9
Floor Raises 1w, 2x8 to 10 /ss/ Cable upright row
15-10, 8
6.5-10, 10
In Db 2w, 3x5 to 6
45s-5, 6, 5
Cable curl 1w, 3x8 to 10
8.5-8, 9, 7

30 minute eliptical.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2010)

From yesterday

Squat 3w 4x6 to 8
245-8, 255-6, 7
Hack 2w 2x8 to 10
50s-10, 9
Sissy  0w 4x15 to 20
45-15, 15, 14, 13
Bar Lunge 0w, 3x10 to 12
50-12,  12, 12-held off on adding weight my knees hurt a bit too much  
Donkey  Press 0w 5x15 to 20
70-18, 16, 17, 15

LISS cardio. hate  cardio after legs.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2010)

Slight incline bar press 3w,3x6 to 8
205-8, 8, 6
In Db 2w, 2x8 to 10
85-10, 9
Machine Flat fly 1w, 3x10 to 12
135-12, 12, 145-10
Uneven push 2xfailure
10/10/4, 10/9/3 wow what a burn
Dips 0, 4xfailure 
170-8, 10, 10, 175-9
Rope 1w, 2x10 to 12
9.5-12, 12, 112

LISS 20 mins, had to cut it short and help a customer.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2010)

From yetserday

Lat Pulldown palm up 3w, 3x6 to 8
250-8, 8, 7
T bar row 2w, 3x6 to 8
205-8, 8, 8
Db deads 2w, 2x8 to 10
80s-10, 10
Close Row (H or L) 0w, 3x10 to 12
10.5, 12, 12, 12
Good mornings 0w, 3x10 to 12
110-10, 10, 10
Glute Ham 0w, 3xfail
3 failure

20 minutes in AM/20 in the afternoon


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2010)

3/16

Side lateral 2w, 3 x6 to 8
35-8, 7 8
High in db press 2w, 2x8 to 10
75s-10, 8, 9
Floor Raises 1w, 2x8 to 10 /ss/
15-10, 9
Cable upright row
7.0-10, 10
In Db 2w, 3x5 to 6
45s-5, 5, 5
Cable curl 1w, 3x8 to 10
8.5-10, 10, 10

30 minute treadmill.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 18, 2010)

rotation 4, week 1

3/18
Quads/Calves
Leg Press 3w, 4x10
130-10, 10; 145-8, 8
Squat 2w, 3x6-8 (didnt expect my strength to drop as low as it did on these)
155-8, 175-8, 195-8
Leg Extension 1w, 3x8-10
90-10, 110-10, 120-10
Walking Lunges 3x10-12
25s-12, 12, 12
Calves Seated5x25-30 with pause at top stretch
45-30, 55-18, 20, 19, 16
LISS 30 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 18, 2010)

I noticed my leg press looked lame for anyone confused, I have this one in my gym:

Cybex International - Strength - VR1 | Leg Press


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 20, 2010)

From 3/19
Chest/Triceps
Flat Db press 3w, 3x6 to 8
85s-8, 8, 8
Slight in, Db press 2w, 2x8 to 10 
65s-10, 70s-10, 10
Flat bar chains 1w, 2x8 to 10
155-12, 170-10 
In Fly 2x10 to 12
40s-12, 11
Close Press 2w, 2d or 3x8 to 10 
150-10, DS-130-9/ 2nd set same
Rev Pressdown 1w, 3x10 to 12
6.0-12, 7.0-12, 12

LISS cardio 30 minutes on eliptical


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 20, 2010)

3/20

Pull ups 0w, 4xFailure
BW only-12, 8, 6, 5
Bent over row 2w, 3x6 to 8
140-8, 8, 9
Rope Pulldown 1w, 3x6 to 8
7.0-12, 12, 12
Str arm pulldown 3x10 to 12
6.0-12, 12, 12
Stiff leg deads bar 3x10 to 12
185-12, 12, 205-10 [nice burn]
Leg curl    2w, 3x8 to 10 
120-12, 12, 125-10

LISS cardio 20 mins; Originally, I wasnt supposed to do cardio today, but opted to minimize damage when I eat the applebee burger tonight.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

From yesterday;

3/21
Db press 3w, 3x6 to 8
65-8, 70-8, 8
Slanted 1 arm cable  lateral 2w, 2x8 to 10
2.0-8, 10 
Seated Rear delt /ss/ with  upright row 1w, 2x10-12
15s-12, 12, 
70-12, 12, 80-10
Hammer  curl 2w, 3x5 to 6
55-6, 65-6, 75-8
Close curl 1w, 3x8 to 10 
  10 to 12
60-10, 10, 70-8

LISS Cardio-30 mins; HRT 120-125

Forgot to update my stats with the new macros; back to 231 lbs as of Friday. Vascularity is rampant through the arms, calves and shoulders. I switched over to a myotape because I was tugging to hard on the tape measure. All is well.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

Sprints only today.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2010)

3/23
Quads/Calves
Leg Press 3w, 4x10
145-10, 10, 160-10, 10
Squat 2w, 3x6-8 (didnt expect my strength to drop as low as it did on these)
180-8, 200-8, 8
Leg Extension 1w, 3x8-10
130-10, 10 135-10
Walking Lunges 3x10-12
30s-10, 10, 12
Calves Seated5x25-30 with pause at top stretch
55-25, 25, 20, calves in (55)-17, 15


LISS 30 minutes treadmill


----------



## T_man (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice workouts Jugg, keep it up. What happened with the squats?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2010)

I had the same thing happen last week...I think the leg press is fatiguing the hell out of them. I can barely walk right now.  

Legs =


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2010)

3/24/10

Trained with the badass FBI chick. She pushed me and made me laugh my ass off. The workout took longer, but was well worth it since I've been stressing lately about business. It's good, but I want better. 

Chest/Triceps
Flat Db press 3w, 3x6 to 8
90s-8, 6, 6
Slight in, Db press 2w, 2x8 to 10
75s-10, 10
Flat bar chains 1w, 2x8 to 10
170-10, 9, 6
In Fly 2x10 to 12
45s-12, 12
Close Press 2w, 2d or 3x8 to 10
185-8, 10, 10
Rev Pressdown 1w, 3x10 to 12
8.0-12, 10, 10

Had a sharp pain in my bicep that shot up my arm. Kind of weird, but I dont think it will stop from me from my goal of hammer db curls with 100 lbs.  

LISS cardio 30 minutes. Talk the dog for a walk on the beach. Calves are nicely worked to.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 25, 2010)

3/25/10

Pull ups 0w, 4xFailure
BW only-10, 9, 6, 6, 5 1/2
Bent over row 2w, 3x6 to 8
160-8, 8, 8
Rope Pulldown 1w, 3x6 to 8
8.0-12, 12, 12
Str arm pulldown 3x10 to 12
7.0-12, 10, 11
Stiff leg deads bar 3x10 to 12
210-12, 12, 215-10
Leg curl 2w, 3x8 to 10
130-10, 135-8, 8

30 mins LISS


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 29, 2010)

3/29/10

Chest/Triceps
Flat Db press 3w, 3x6 to 8
90s-8, 8, 8 (wasnt really that hard at all)
Slight in, Db press 2w, 2x8 to 10
80s-10, 9
Flat bar chains 1w, 2x8 to 10
175-10, 8
In Fly 2x10 to 12
40s-12, 50s-10
Close Press 2w, 2d or 3x8 to 10
165-10, 9, 9
Rev Pressdown 1w, 3x10 to 12
9.0-12, 12, 10.0-10

sprints on treadmill...I fell off the f-king thing!!! LOL


----------



## Curt James (Mar 29, 2010)

Solid work!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Solid work!


thank you sir!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 30, 2010)

3/30

Pull ups 0w, 4xFailure
BW only-11, 8, 7, 6
Bent over row 2w, 3x6 to 8
160-8, 8, 8 (not ready to go up again so I completed higher reps 
Rope Face Pulls 1w, 3x6 to 8
6.0-12, 12, 12
Str arm pulldown 3x10 to 12
9.0-10, 10, 10
Stiff leg deads bar 3x10 to 12
215-12, 12, 12
Leg curl 2w, 3x8 to 10
135-10, 9, 8

5 minute cooldown...no time for cardio right now, possibly later


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2010)

Workouts looking great in here!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2010)

It's driving me crazy that my waist is shrinking but the f-king scale is staying on the same gottdamn number! It's a mindfuck!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> It's driving me crazy that my waist is shrinking but the f-king scale is staying on the same gottdamn number! It's a mindfuck!



That's a good thing.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 1, 2010)

4/1/10

Quads/Calves
Leg Press 3w, 4x10
175-10, 10, 10, 10
Squat  2w, 3x6-8
245-8, 8, 8, 8 (WOW-nice work)
Leg Extension (top half  of ROM to develop teardrop) 1w, 3x8-10
150-10, 10, 10
Walking  Lunges 3x10-12
35s-10, 10, 11 (literally collapsed on the last rep!)
Calves  Seated5x25-30 with pause at top stretch
65-25, 30, 30, 25, 23


LISS  30 minutes elliptical


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 1, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> That's a good thing.


It's a good thing, but makes me get a headache when I see the number stay the same. My abs are poking through, I saw them this morning while getting ready for work. Still drives me crazy-ready to throw the friggin scale out.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 3, 2010)

4/3/10
Chest/Triceps
Flat Db press 3w, 3x6 to 8
90s-8, 95s-8, 7
Slight in, Db press 2w, 2x8 to 10
80s-8, 9
Flat bar chains 1w, 2x8 to 10
180-8, 8
In Fly 2x10 to 12
50s-8, 8
Close Press 2w, 2d or 3x8 to 10
165-8, 8, 8
Rev Pressdown 1w, 3x10 to 12
10.0-10, 11, 11


sprints on treadmill


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 4, 2010)

3/5/10

Pull ups 0w, 4xFailure
BW only-10, 7, 7, 8
Bent over row 2w, 3x6 to 8
165-6, 6, 6
Rope Face Pulls 1w, 3x6 to 8
7.0-6, 6, 6
Str arm pulldown 3x10 to 12
10.0.0-10, 11, 9
Stiff leg deads bar 3x10 to 12
225-10, 10, 10
Leg curl 2w, 3x8 to 10
150-8, 8, 7

30 minutes on elliptical

20 minute fast walk with dog later today to burn the calories. 

Happy Easter!
The center and outer ridges of my abs are poking through now, even more  pronounced than they have been in the past. I'm happy with that. My legs  are cutting up pretty nicely. Today will be a pain the ass because of  Easter and the manicotti, and meat pie, and chicken cutlets, and stuffed  mushrooms, and sausage, and meatballs, and eggplant, not to mention the  f-king desserts that my mom lays out like a venetian table at an  Italian wedding...really it's that insane.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> ...[clip]...ready to throw the friggin scale out.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 3/5/10
> 
> Pull ups 0w, 4xFailure
> BW only-10, 7, 7, 8
> ...



What kind of dog? Cool.

And hope you had a Happy Easter, too.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> What kind of dog? Cool.
> 
> And hope you had a Happy Easter, too.


Thanks Curt. I did. 

my dog is a mini-schnauzer. They dont shed and are non-allergenic. They are very active dogs one moment and can relax the next. Very smart too. 

Meet Mia


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 5, 2010)

4/5/10

Delts/Biceps
Db press 3w, 3x6 to 8
75-8, 8, 7
Slanted 1 arm cable lateral 2w, 2x8 to 10
2.5-10, 3.0-8 (HARD!)
Machine Seated Rear delt /ss/ with upright row 1w, 2x10-12
90-12, 95-11
80-12, 11
Hammer curl 2w, 3x5 to 6
85s-6, 5, 6
Close curl 1w, 3x10
85-10, 10, 10

LISS Cardio-30 mins; elliptical (nice sweat!)


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 8, 2010)

From yesterday; 3/8/10

Quads and Calves/abs
Leg Ext 2w, 2x10
warms, 130-10, 140-10
Front squat 2w, 4x6 to 8
warms, 155-8, 8, 8, 165-6
Sumo Squat 1w, 3x10
warms, 85-10, 8, 9
Close Stance Squat on Smith 0w, 3x10 to 12
65-12, 75-12, 80-12
smith standing calf singles 5x10 Heavy with 3 second pause at bottom
105-10, 155-9, 8, 6, 6

elliptical, 30 mins


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 8, 2010)

4/7/10

Inc DB Bench Press3w, 3x6-8
3 warms, 90-8, 8, 8
Flat  Convergent Bench Press 2w, 2x8-10
2 warms, 190-10; 200-8
Decline  Bench Press on Smith4x10-12
140-10, 10, 12, 8
Feet on milk crate  Push Ups 2xfailure
11, 13
Tricep Press2w, 3x8-10
2 warms,  160-8, 8, 8
Machine Ext 1w, 2x10-12
1 warm, 80-12, 12

LISS  30 mins


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 9, 2010)

4/9/10

Lat Pulldown (palms over) 3w, 3x6-8
250-8, 6, 7
Deads (wide grip staggered grip) 2w, 3x6-8
300-8, 8, 8
Bench DB Row 1w, 3x8-10
75s-10, 10, 10
One Arm Seated Cable Row 3x12
10.0-10, 10, 8
Leg Curl 2w, 3x8-10
150-10, 8, 6
SHELC (mmmmm shellllllcss) 
3xfailure

120 bpm cardio 30 mins


----------



## Saney (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow Juggler, you're Superman!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 9, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Meet Mia



Awesome!



juggernaut said:


> 4/9/10
> 
> Lat Pulldown (palms over) 3w, 3x6-8
> 250-8, 6, 7
> ...



_Whuzzat? _



Saney said:


> Wow Juggler, you're Superman!



Agreed!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 10, 2010)

Great meeting you at Eastern Regionals today, juggernaut! I appreciate the samples, of course. 

*Beyond Nutrition*


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 10, 2010)

Same here Curt. Hey let me see the photo we took! 

No workout today, unless you count struggling to keep myself awake after almost 8 hours of driving! Tomorrow, delts and biceps.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 10, 2010)

^I didn't bring the transfer cable with me. I'm staying over with family. Went to a birthday party of my cousin's daughter after prejudging. Will post ASAP!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 11, 2010)

I saw that on your journal. Cool beans.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 11, 2010)

4/11/10

Shoulders and Biceps

Standing Bar press 3w 3x6 to 8
3 warms, 145-6, 6, 6
Seated Side lateral 1w 3x8 to 10
25-10, 30s-10, 12
DB Front Raise ss 1w 2x10 to 12
Rear Fly 1w 2x10 to 12
25s-10, 12
75-10, 12
bar curl 2w 3x5-6
90-6, 100-6, 6
Double DB preacher curl 1w 3 8 to 10
25s-10, 10 Did a descending/ascending set on the last with 
30s, 25s, 20s, 15s, 10s
then went right back up the scale to the 30s. 

Burned like a MOFO

20 min sprints, and took my dog for a walk with Sandy today after I got  home from the gym. That lasted about an hour.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2010)

how did the dog feel afterwards?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I saw that on your journal. Cool beans.



Just getting home now. Will get pics and video up ASAP.

Placed my order earlier today, too. 



juggernaut said:


> 4/11/10
> 
> Shoulders and Biceps
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks big guy!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 13, 2010)

4/13/10

Inc DB Bench Press3w, 3x6-8
3 warms, 95s-6, 6, 6
Flat Convergent Bench Press 2w, 2x8-10
2 warms, 200-9, 10
Decline Bench Press on Smith4x10-12
165-12, 12, 185, 9, 9
Feet on milk crate Push Ups 2xfailure
15, 14
Tricep Press2w, 3x8-10
2 warms, 160-10, 9, 9
Machine Ext 1w, 2x10-12
1 warm, 85-12, 95-9

Sprints-18 minutes,
Sandy took me to Atlantic City for my bday brunch. We walked the  boardwalk while there. She wins, I usually lose and curse a lot at the  poker table/blackjack table.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 14, 2010)

4/14/10

Lat Pulldown (palms over) 3w, 3x6-8
250-8, 8, 6
Deads (wide grip staggered grip) 2w, 3x6-8
310-8, 315-8, 320-7
Bench DB Row 1w, 3x8-10
80s-8, 8, 8
One Arm Seated Cable Row (high) 3x12
10.0-10, 10, 10
Leg Curl 2w, 3x8-10
150-8, 7, 6 1/2
SHELC
3xfailure

30 mins LISS elliptical


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Sandy took me to Atlantic City for my bday brunch. We walked the  boardwalk while there. She wins, I usually lose and curse a lot at the  poker table/blackjack table.



So Happy belated Birthday wishes are in order? 

Some Marilyn Monroe for you...


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 14, 2010)

I turned 43 yesterday..physically I dont feel it all, and mentally, well, I'm still 16 years old...Im just waiting for Marilyn to whip out her cans. 

Thanks!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

Some *old school* pin up girl _cheese cake_ for your day-after bday celebration, good sir!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 14, 2010)

holy shit.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

_And _she lifted weights!











Well, at least for those pics.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 15, 2010)

4/15/10

Shoulders and Biceps

Standing Bar press 3w 3x6 to 8
3 warms, 145-8, 8, 7
Side lateral 1w 3x8 to 10
30s-10, 11, 10
DB Front Raise ss 1w 2x10 to 12
Rear Fly 1w 2x10 to 12
25s-12, 12
85-10, 12 JESUS WHAT A BURN!!!!!!
bar curl 2w 3x5-6
100-6, 6, 6 (easy)
Double DB preacher curl 1w 3 8 to 10
30s-10, 10, 10

Cardio LISS 30 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 16, 2010)

4/16/10

Quads and Calves/abs
Leg Ext 2w, 2x10
warms, 160-10, 10
Front squat 2w, 4x6 to 8
warms, 175-8, 8 185-6, 6
Sumo Squat 1w, 3x10
warms, 90-10, 95-8, 9
Close Stance Squat on Smith 0w, 3x10 to 12
85-12, 12, 12
smith standing calf singles 3x10 Heavy with 3 second pause at bottom
155-10, 10, 10
Seated calf press 3x15-20
45-20, 20, 20

elliptical, 30 mins


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 18, 2010)

4/18/10

7 weeks out. After conversing last night with my trainer, I told him Id like to get back on keto and do the Palumbo style of keto. I responded favorably while on it after my bulk and needed to get back on because the progress wasnt happening fast enough. Although I will say I do miss carbs, but I'll be okay!

Inc DB Bench Press3w, 3x6-8
3 warms, 95s-8, 7, 6
Flat Convergent Bench Press 2w, 2x8-10
2 warms, 200-10, 10
Decline Bench Press on Smith4x10-12
185-12, 12, 10, 10
Feet on milk crate Push Ups 2xfailure
15, 16
Tricep Press 2w, 3x8-10
2 warms, 165-8, 8, 8
Machine Ext 1w, 2x10-12
1 warm, 95-12, 12, 100-8

Cardio 60 minutes LISS HRT at 120-130
20 on treadmilll
20 on elliptical
20 on bike


----------



## Curt James (Apr 18, 2010)

Solid work! Wishing you a great prep.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2010)

Wasnt able to workout at all yesterday with the Beyond Nutrition Natural. Didnt get a chance to cardio either. 

4/25

Lat Pulldown (palms over) 3w, 3x6-8
250-8, 8, 8
Deads (wide grip staggered grip) 2w, 3x6-8
320-8, 8, 6
Bench DB Row 1w, 3x8-10
80s-10, 10, 10
One Arm Seated Cable Row (high) 3x12
10.0-10, 10, 10
Leg Curl 2w, 3x8-10
150-10, 9, 8
SHELC
3xfailure

30 mins LISS elliptical AM
30 mins LISS treadmill PM

Strength is coming back again, ketosis is most likely hit. My wife said my breath smelled like fruit and if I recall correctly, that is one of the signs.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm feeling pretty strong as of late. Havent had time to update, but rest assuredly, I have been training diligently and want this badly. I have made a decision that I will continue to train for the June show, but wont freak if I dont dial in, especially since there are several NJ shows in August in the NPC. I am trying for an X frame superhero physique and it is coming in, but I dont want to rush it. I am more and more getting the I look like a bald Dave Draper so I'm perfectly content with that.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm feeling pretty strong as of late. Havent had time to update, but rest assuredly, I have been training diligently and want this badly. I have made a decision that I will continue to train for the June show, but wont freak if I dont dial in, especially since there are several NJ shows in August in the NPC. I am trying for an X frame superhero physique and it is coming in, but I dont want to rush it. I am more and more getting the I look like *a bald Dave Draper* so I'm perfectly content with that.



Sounds like you have a great plan and, yeah, no one can argue with your goal appearance! 

Going to post photos and vids of the show? How did it go? Congratulations on the first* Beyond Nutrition Natural!*


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Curt. It was really successful and I had a client debut in her first bbing show. I was really proud of her and I'm readying her for Joe's next show in August. With the right dial-in, she's going to resemble Anja Langer. She even did a pose that Anja made famous and really did it well. 
Pictures are available here: PhotoReflect - OCB Productions, LLC - 2010 OCB Beyond Nutrition Natural


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2010)

I just want to resemble an old school superhero frame but with mega conditioning....not much to ask right???


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2010)

You can do it! I love the "bald Dave Draper" thing, haha. Gonna have to photoshop that...

Great looking workouts, dude


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone up to doing that it would be much appreciated!
Gaz, I put 3 skinny clients on the 20 reps routine, but broke it in with a day of 20 reps deads...EVERY ONE of them is growing like fuck!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 26, 2010)

Ketosis hit and the cravings are starting to become a pain in the ass. I already have my planned meal for Friday; 1 lb of fusilli in a marinara, stuffed bread, slice of pizza and low fat pop tarts. Yes, I know it looks ridiculous, but the Palumbo keto is amazing.
Vascularity is really coming strong, cuts in my legs, kind of flat, but 30g of carbs will do that.

4/26/10

Shoulders and Biceps

Standing Bar press 3w 3x6 to 8
3 warms, 145-8, 8, 8
Side lateral 1w 3x8 to 10
30s-10, 9, 10
DB Front Raise ss 1w 2x10 to 12
Rear Fly 1w 2x10 to 12
30s-12, 12
95-12, 9
bar curl 2w 3x5-6
105-2 desecnding/ascending sets....my arms felt like they were going to explode!
Double DB preacher curl 1w 3 8 to 10
35s-8, 8, 9

Cardio LISS 60 minutes...getting much easier.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Anyone up to doing that it would be much appreciated!
> Gaz, I put 3 skinny clients on the 20 reps routine, but broke it in with a day of 20 reps deads...EVERY ONE of them is growing like fuck!



Awesome 

20 Rep deads must have been utter brutality, haha! It really is THE program for putting on slabs of fullbody mass. I've yet to hear of anybody doing it properly who hasn't gained.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2010)

I now have an 89 lb girl I may be putting on it. She wants to compete.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 29, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> You can do it! I love the "bald Dave Draper" thing, haha. Gonna have to photoshop that...
> 
> Great looking workouts, dude



Well, it's no photoshop, but...






More of a _cartoon _created using Paint.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2010)

DATS ME!!!!


Anyway, keto is going well. 6 lb loss in 2 weeks of full keto!

The workouts are great, especially on 30g of carbs a week. I am kind of  leaning towards just getting lean as hell by June 5th and not competing  until July/August...I'm still aiming for it, but I wont be upset if I  don't hit it. I am still busy at my gym, in fact we have been enjoying  great growth spurts to where an expansion MAY take place and I might  finally get the combat training, kickboxing, pole dancing classes and  zumba for senior classes that I've been wanting to add, and the  supplement line does cause me to lose out on a days workout because of  the travel.

In the 2 weeks since changing the diet into keto,  I've dropped 6 lbs!!!!!

Tonight is food porn night!! Pictures to  follow!!!

Here's my wife's idea of being Martha Stewart so far;  we have guests coming tonight!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2010)

just had a pound of grilled boobs with peanut butter and horseradish sauce...not too bad!


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> just had a pound of grilled boobs with peanut butter and horseradish sauce...not too bad!



What nut butter do you use? Lmao, I didn't know ,but for the last two days I been eating some from the WiC? (where you get free shit when you have a baby) brand. Slap full of hydrogenated oils... I don't even know where that shit came from. I looked it up online. Fattening salty tasting shit. PooP


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2010)

ceazur said:


> What nut butter do you use? Lmao, I didn't know ,but for the last two days I been eating some from the WiC? (where you get free shit when you have a baby) brand. Slap full of hydrogenated oils... I don't even know where that shit came from. I looked it up online. Fattening salty tasting shit. PooP


One of my friends hooks me up with Smuckes All Natural PB...fucking great stuff!


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> One of my friends hooks me up with Smuckes All Natural PB...fucking great stuff!



Alright good deal, bout to run an get some.


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2010)

On day 6 of Category 1 PSMF...I'm fine, had headaches the first day but theyre gone now. One thing to remember about this diet, and MariAnne had to remind me this morning was to use certain minerals, because the cramping is insane. I had a hamstring/calf/left lat cramp that felt like a rubber band about to snap. Holy shit it was painful, to say the very least. 

I've since spent 20 bucks on it and havent felt anything. I also picked up another bottle of draino (pysllium husk powder), and finally things are running smoothly

Todays workout:

Squat 3x5-8
245-8, 8, 8 (too easy)
RDL 3x5-8
245-8, 255-8, 8 (easy)
Incline DB Bench Press 3x5-8
85-8, 8, (easy) 90-7 
Barbell Row 3x5-8
145-8, 8, 8 (wtf EASY!)
Standing DB Military Press 3x5-8
60-8, 8, 8
Cable Row 3x5-8
6.0-7, 8, 7
Machine Crunch 3x10
175-8, 8, 10
Calves 3x10
180-8, 8, 9

Cardio 45 mins. 


Just Tuesday, the first time I did this workout, I struggled with all of the weights I chose. I couldnt believe how easy it was today.


----------



## FMJ (May 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> On day 6 of Category 1 PSMF...I'm fine, had headaches the first day but theyre gone now. One thing to remember about this diet, and MariAnne had to remind me this morning was to use certain minerals, because the cramping is insane. I had a hamstring/calf/left lat cramp that felt like a rubber band about to snap. Holy shit it was painful, to say the very least.
> 
> I've since spent 20 bucks on it and havent felt anything. I also picked up another bottle of draino (pysllium husk powder), and finally things are running smoothly
> 
> ...


 
 Lifts look real good juggie. Hows your energy levels? Whats your macro's look like too, out of curiosity.


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2010)

Energy feels amazing. I cant believe how good I feel. The only time I felt like shit was the first day, when I did a depletion workout and a 60 minute cardio session to drop glycogen. I thought I was going to blow chunks. Other than that, humming along beautifully. 

As for my macros:

390-410g protein
20-30g carbs
40g fats

This can fluctuate somewhat, but not much.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2010)

Workouts looking killer, Jugg! I love it when something that killed you last time seems easy


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2010)

thats a mean-ass diet Juggs


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> thats a mean-ass diet Juggs


the only real complaint about it is that the skin dries and that since I am assisted, I've had a few cramps here and there, but taurine and a number of minerals do take care of it.


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2010)

Psyllium Husk Pancakes V2. 

In a blender:

3 eggs
4 egg whites
1-2 tsp of psyllium husk powder
1/2 cup cottage

after about 5 minutes of blending,

add in a 1/2 tsp of baking powder

pour in the griddle, and top off with Walden Farms Maple Syrup.


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

^Great recipe!


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2010)

Goddamn fucking cramps are fucking annoying me. Motherfucker I need bread!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Built (May 10, 2010)

I just picked up psyllium husk, gotta try those pancakes...

You're taking potassium, calcium... yes?


----------



## Built (May 10, 2010)

... also magnesium... my notes say a gram each of calcium and potassium, and half a gram of magnesium.


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2010)

yeah I am, but these cramps are a mofo!! Taurine at 10g a day too. 

Lifts are great though...and that's all that counts. I also feel like my skin is burning from within. Kind of a weird feeling and my the surrounding tissue of my lips just feels like I ate hot wings and nasty hot sauce. Also, everything tastes and smells fruity with metal...

but the lifts are still good and this fun experience ends on Friday. I begin the UD2 next...but I'm kind of freaked about the peak week in August when following UD2. I googled it to no avail...any suggestions?


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2010)

Never mind MA, just saw the other post. Thanks!


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2010)

Cant believe how rough today the PSMF is....this is like the first time it pissed me...someone place a set of boobs in front of my face. I need something to be cheery about.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2010)

holy crap, 500g of refined carbs-white rice, bagels, dextrose and russet potatoes with sugar free peach jam and my skin feels like it will burst!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2010)

Need to total out 820g for anyone watching. I'll give a list of all the foods I did for day 1 of carbup later.


----------



## Gazhole (May 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> holy crap, 500g of refined carbs-white rice, bagels, dextrose and russet potatoes with sugar free peach jam and my skin feels like it will burst!!!!!!



Goddamn...between this and that pancake recipe i am starving now.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2010)

Gaz, it's like a fucking orgasm!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2010)

YouTube Video











I can relate to this.


----------



## Gazhole (May 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz, it's like a fucking orgasm!!!!



I've only been doing low carb for just over a week, and walking through the pastry aisle in the supermarket felt like it took hours. Can't imagine how good those carbs felt for you, haha!


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2010)

Yeah I have to do it to get my coffee on my low carb days...it blows monkey cock


----------



## Curt James (May 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Cant believe how rough today the PSMF is....this is like the first time it pissed me...*someone place a set of boobs in front of my face. I need something to be cheery about.*


----------



## FMJ (May 15, 2010)

Curt James said:


>


 
Holy *CRAP*! Those are nice! Way to come through Curt!


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2010)

datsa a nice pair of cans. thank you!!


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2010)

The Internet is just a *great *invention, eh?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2010)

I made a mess....


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2010)

I spluged all over my monitor. or it couldve the massive amounts of carbs that I ate....


----------



## Built (May 16, 2010)

You're dieting pretty hard there bud; my money's on the carbs.


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2010)

So today, I got back to low carb, and initiated my training for the newly updated NPC show date of August 21. I have little more time and changed back to the keto way of things, using Lyle's UD2.0 under Built's direction. Carb rotation is good, but the diet just kills my stomach and makes me feel bizarre. I know I perform better without carbs, even though there is a transition, I still like the setup of the UD2. 

Here's today's routine....
3x 15-20, not too much weight, just enough to deplete and start the process.

Depletion Workout

Flat Dumbbell Press
Seated Cable Rows
Lateral Raises
Standing Calf Raise
Barbell Curls 
Triceps Pushdowns
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Rest 3 minutes

Incline Dumbbell Press
Lat Pulldowns
Lateral Raises
Seated Calf Raise
Incline Dumbbell Curl
Triceps Pushdowns 
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Cardio: 20 minute sprints, followed by 20 minutes low impact cardio


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2010)

Built said:


> You're dieting pretty hard there bud; my money's on the carbs.



carbs always get me.


----------



## Built (May 16, 2010)

UD's a funny beast -folks love it or hate it. I may give it another go later this year, have to see how things go. Carb cycling works well for me usually but I know more this time up to bat than I did the first few tries at UD. 

Mmmm... carbs...


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2010)

I agree with what you said about ud2. It does work, but I've learned that for the first part of the load, russet potatoes dont work, as they bloat me. Bagels work well, but they need to be the white ones, the less fibrous starchy carbs are best, such as white rice, rice krispies, dextrose, bagels, grits, baked potato chips and especially macaroni all work well and dont fill me or bloat me. 
also, digestive enzymes are a complete must have, especially when choking down all this frickin food in one day. Water especially helps, and usually kicks in after the second gallon. For shits and giggles, I'll drink a glass of red wine and it makes the whole picture even scarier. The veins just come on like you cant believe. I look like a roadmap at the end of a day of higher carbs.


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2010)

dropped 4 lbs between yesterday and today...WTF? 

3x 15-20

Depletion Workout 2

Flat Dumbbell Press
Seated Cable Rows
Lateral Raises
Standing Calf Raise
Barbell Curls 
Triceps Pushdowns
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Rest 3 minutes

Incline Dumbbell Press
Lat Pulldowns
Lateral Raises
Seated Calf Raise
Incline Dumbbell Curl
Triceps Pushdowns 
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Cardio: 20 minute sprints, followed by 20 minutes low impact cardio


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2010)

Ever since upping the T3 dose to 75mcg from 50mcg, it seems the results, coupled with the PSMF are a magic bullet. 
Cramps still suck, but I am beginning to wonder if it is the Winny. No worries, I'll be off it soon, by the end of this week.


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2010)

I fucking hate depletion workouts...but the weekly carb orgasm makes it so worth the shit you have to go through!


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2010)

I've opted to spend an extra day in depletion, only because of the comfort level, if not the extra lower carb addition. What does this translate to? Most importantly, I can afford to spend an extra day lower carb, since my body loves the taste but hates the gasiness and bloated feelings of higher carbs. So essentially, I will continue to do the 35%/65% split on Thursday, but spend another day low. I'm interested in seeing what this will do, but I'm banking on mostly nothing.

I will also continue to add new foods to the higher carb days, since eating six bagels is kind of goofy and potatoes can make me feel like shit.


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2010)

Also, any suggestions for the higher carb foods would be appreciated.


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2010)

Started rocket fuel/clen. Holy crap this stuff makes me bounce off the walls. Fuck coffee! I got nitroglycerin!!!


----------



## DaMayor (May 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Started rocket fuel/clen. Holy crap this stuff makes me bounce off the walls. Fuck coffee! I got nitroglycerin!!!



I can't find anything on this...Is it actually called _Rocket Fuel_?


----------



## FMJ (May 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Also, any suggestions for the higher carb foods would be appreciated.


 
When I was carb loading, I used Barilla brand pasta. The shit has 40 grams of carbs for 2 oz! Super dense shit.. if you don't mind the higher GI.


----------



## DaMayor (May 19, 2010)

FMJ said:


> When I was carb loading, I used Barilla brand pasta. The shit has 40 grams of carbs for 2 oz! Super dense shit.. if you don't mind the higher GI.



I use Barilla here at the restaurant...good stuff. For other people, that is.

Hey Jugs, does rice cause the same problem as potatoes? I was watching some Jay Cutler video the other day, Homie eats a _lot_ of white rice. Other than that, pasta, GRITS , steel cut oats, rice cakes, etc.


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2010)

Clen and rocket fuel-just saying that it felt like rocket fuel...dont mean that it is the brand name...but it is 40mg tabs. Incredible stuff. 

As for the rice/potato thing, no bloat. I love rice. I dont mind the higher GI only because on the first day of the carb load, the massive amount means I need to down a lot of and not that much fiber. Farting is awful when I used fiber filled products the first day. So I keep it higher on the first day and then slowly go to lower GI and more fibrous starches-oats, sweet potatoes, brown rice, and wheat macaroni.


----------



## juggernaut (May 22, 2010)

Clen is the devil's work. I'm only 60mg and the headache I felt this morning was enough to want me to knock myself out cold. 6 Tylenols later and it still hurt! I did one 40mg tablet, so maybe that was too much,. It does however keep my energy levels up and the need for coffee is laughable at best. 

So, anyway...here's Friday's workout: 
Tension
Squats (ss) Leg Extensions 2x8-12
195-12, 12 (pretty fucking dismal!)
130-10, 10
RDL (ss) Leg Curl 2x8-12
225-10, 12
135-8, 8
Arnold DB Press (ss) Lat Pulldowns
55s-8, 8
215-8, 8
Barbell Row (ss) Incline Bench Press (DB)
140-8, 8
85s-8, 11
Cable Bicep Curl (ss) Seated Tricep French Press
50-12, 60-12
80-10, 11

Cardio 45 minutes on treadmill Heartrate @ 120


----------



## juggernaut (May 22, 2010)

Today
Power Workout
Hang Cleans 3x5
155-5, 165-5, 5
Weighted Chins 3x5
25-5, 5, 5
Front Squats 3x5
155-5, 175-5, 5
RDLs 3x5
245-5, 275-5, 5
1 Arm Corner Press with Olympic bar 3x5
135-5, 5, 5
Incline DB Bench Press 3x5
95s-5, 5, 5
Machine Crunch 3x10
180-8, 8, 7
Smith Calf Raise 3x10
195-10, 205-8, 9

Cardio: Wall Climbing for 30 minutes


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2010)

Nice workouts, man! RDLs are looking strong!


----------



## juggernaut (May 23, 2010)

took a long time for me to bring up the hams, Gaz! Funny thing is, they were easy! I wouldve went up 20 lbs heavier if I needed to do another set. 

All thanks to MariAnne for her edumatation!


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> took a long time for me to bring up the hams, Gaz! Funny thing is, they were easy! I wouldve went up 20 lbs heavier if I needed to do another set.



Well they're definitely up there now, dude! Thats fucking heavy for RDLs!


----------



## juggernaut (May 23, 2010)

I want to hit 305 by the end of next month!


----------



## Built (May 23, 2010)

Hey, nice to see you working those hams, son!

You ever do GMs? They're my new best friend these days.


----------



## juggernaut (May 23, 2010)

On my offseason, I got up to 110 on good mornings...USING BGB!!!!


----------



## FMJ (May 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> On my offseason, I got up to 110 on good mornings...USING BGB!!!!


 
Nice! 110 would break me in half!  Hows PSMF working out for you Jugg? You Ketosis yet?


----------



## Built (May 24, 2010)

You've gotta have more in you than 110. I do GMs with that. I wonder if you use a different form than I do - they should feel exactly the same as RDLs, but with the weight on your shoulders instead.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2010)

I'm getting used to the clen and what's happening is, I usually bloat like a mofo during my carbup with a ton of veins and get my weight up to about 10-12 lbs overnight. This time, after my carbup, I only put on 4 lbs! the only thing I can attest to is that the clen is working and the bump in T3 to 75mcg. I also now have veins in my calves, sides of my thighs, delts my head, and biceps. So it looks as if everything is in tune. I am also slowly bumping up the clen, tomorrow will start 60mg since I am getting used to the 40 without a headache anymore. 

Today's workout:
Depletion
3x 15-20

Depletion Workout 2

Flat Dumbbell Press
Squatting Double Dumbbell Rows 
Lateral Raises
Standing Calf Raise with weight
Cable Curls 
Triceps Pushdowns
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Rest 3 minutes

Incline Dumbbell Press
Lat Pulldowns
Rear Military Press
Seated Calf Raise
Incline Dumbbell Curl
Reverse Tricep Pushdowns 
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Cardio: 20 minute sprints; had to stop because the shin splints were a bitch.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2010)

Built said:


> You've gotta have more in you than 110. I do GMs with that. I wonder if you use a different form than I do - they should feel exactly the same as RDLs, but with the weight on your shoulders instead.


I probably did, but every time I did it, I felt it in my abs and back. I dont think I was stretching low enough. When I get back to them, after my contest, I will video it and let you check out my ass.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Nice! 110 would break me in half!  Hows PSMF working out for you Jugg? You Ketosis yet?


I only did one round of 12 days of PSMF. It hit me pretty hard with cramps. Hunger wasnt an issue with my keto pancakes and Waldens maple Syrup. But the cramps sucked monkey butt. I defintely hit ketosis because i was averaging about 20 on a high day for carbs. After a while, everythign tasted metallic and fruity. 
Now I am on UD2 right into my contest.


----------



## Built (May 24, 2010)

Oh, you sound like you are RIGHT on track! Nice. 

The GMs, yeah, most folks bend over for 'em, and that's not a GM. With a GM, you pivot your ass back with your knees not quite straight, and kinda "fold" in half, then up. I can do 5x115 on a good day - about 2/3 what I RDL.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

How the hell is it I can get on a scale yesterday at 235 (which I knew was water and dooty), and drop 5.4 frickin pounds in a matter of 24 hours? I fucking hate the scale!! So, yeah...woohoooo!!! I did a depletion yesterday and HIIT and dropped a ton of weight! I'm no longer a fat fuck. Praise the lord hallelujah. Big fucking whoop. 


Can I have an amen my brothers?


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

Built said:


> Oh, you sound like you are RIGHT on track! Nice.
> 
> The GMs, yeah, most folks bend over for 'em, and that's not a GM. With a GM, you pivot your ass back with your knees not quite straight, and kinda "fold" in half, then up. I can do 5x115 on a good day - about 2/3 what I RDL.


Hmmmm...Built, can you send me a video of you doing that I need to study your form...


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2010)

I've learned to live with clen and the shakes...more control over it now. Like being on high powered coffee. I start the day out with a 40mg tab and split the others into halves. Currently I'm using 80mg starting today. Not too bad. I'm obviously getting used to it and will most likely go to 100mg + 2 tabs of benadryl at night (50mg) before tapering down over 4 days. All looks good, and the weight drop was kind of cool. 

Today's workout:
Depletion II
Incline Dumbbell Press
Lat Pulldowns
Rear Military Press
Seated Calf Raise
Incline Dumbbell Curl
Reverse Tricep Pushdowns 
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Rest, vomit repeat:

Flat Dumbbell Press
Squatting Double Dumbbell Rows 
Lateral Raises
Standing Calf Raise with weight
Cable Curls 
Triceps Pushdowns
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Cardio: 20 minute sprints; followed by 20 minutes walking ala Built's cardio protocol.
Kind of a pukey feeling in my gut at the end of the first round...by the second round, I was wiped out and by the end of the cardio, I was so hungry the treadmill looked good enough to eat.


----------



## juggernaut (May 27, 2010)

226.7 lbs. WOW. Abs are coming in, I have a shitload of veins in places I havent ever seen before. Shoulders have veins which my wife likes to trace-my fucking calves have veins that look like fusilli! Intercostals are razor sharp. 

Christ it's amazing.


----------



## juggernaut (May 27, 2010)

Tension
Squats (ss) Leg Extensions 2x8-12
205-10, 10
130-12, 12
RDL (ss) Leg Curl 2x8-12
225-12, 12
135-9, 9
Arnold DB Press (ss) Lat Pulldowns
55s-10, 8
215-10, 8
Barbell Row (ss) Incline Bench Press (DB)
140-9, 9
85s-10, 10
Cable Bicep Curl (ss) Seated Tricep French Press
65-12, 70-10
80-12, 12

Cardio 45 minutes on treadmill Heartrate @ 120


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2010)

Yesterday
Power Workout
Hang Cleans+Push Press 3x5
155-5, 165-5, 3 1/2
Weighted Chins 3x5
30-5, 4, 3
Front Squats 3x5
175-5, 5, 5 (breezed through it)
RDLs 3x5
275-5, 5, 285-4
1 Arm Corner Press with Olympic bar 3x5
140-5, 5, 4
Incline DB Bench Press 3x5
95s-5, 4, 5
Machine Crunch 3x10
180-8, 8, 8
Smith Calf Raise 3x10
205-8, 10, 10

Cardio:None.


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2010)

Today;

Being I'm a big Built fan, I did 5x10 bodyweight superiority complex for heavy duty cardio. This followed without rest:

Pushups
Split Squats
Fat Man Pullups (inverted rows)
Step Ups
Mountain Climbers
30 second rest after each set

five minute break... 

elliptical, 30 minutes with heartrate at 130 VERY EASILY. 

The heartrate so easily high is probably due to the clen in my system at 100mg every day for 3 days. I'm sitting at my desk typing this and I feel like I am on crack. I'm tapering down tomorrow because I cant do this anymore. The side effects are fucking brutal, and I am afraid to move in a quick way. I fear a heart attack if I go up to 120, so that isnt happening. Now that I found my limit, I can safely say I will do clen again, BUT 100mg is a max.


----------



## Built (May 30, 2010)

Ooooh, complexes! 

I miss those. In a sick, twisted way.


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2010)

They are fun in a twisted and weird sort of way. I enjoy them once or twice a week. Should I do 3???


----------



## Built (May 30, 2010)

No. Twice is fine.


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2010)

And I imagine the other days since I am low carb 3.5 days of the week, to do only LISS? Sprints on the high carb days (UD2)


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2010)

Depletion I
VR3 Chest Press
Lat Pulldowns
 Machine Military Press
Seated Calf Raise
Cable Curl
 Machine Tricep Extension
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Rest 3 minutes

VR3 Chest Press
 Lat Pulldowns
 Machine Military Press
 Seated Calf Raise
Cable Curl
 Machine Tricep Extension
 Leg press-leg extensions superset
 Leg curls-SHELC superset

I'm showing someone the correct way to do a side lateral yesterday and as I put the goddamn weight away, I injured my shoulder....FUCK!!!!! Thus, the reason for the machine oriented workout...

Cardio: 20 minute sprints.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2010)

Shoulder doesnt hurt as much. Still didnt want to chance it so I stayed on yesterday's depletion workout...nice burn today. 

Depletion II
VR3 Chest Press
Lat Pulldowns
 Machine Military Press
Standing Calf Raise
Cable Curl
 Machine Tricep Extension
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Rest 3 minutes

VR3 Chest Press
 Lat Pulldowns
 Machine Military Press
 Standing Calf Raise
Cable Curl
 Machine Tricep Extension
 Leg press-leg extensions superset
 Leg curls-SHELC superset


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 226.7 lbs. WOW. *Abs are coming in, I have a shitload of veins in places I havent ever seen before. Shoulders have veins which my wife likes to trace-my fucking calves have veins that look like fusilli! Intercostals are razor sharp.
> *
> Christ it's amazing.



Great news!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 2, 2010)

Tomorrow morning is the weekly weigh-in; cant wait to see this weeks progress!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2010)

225.6 lbs


juggernaut said:


> 226.7 lbs.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2010)

Wish it would come faster!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Wish it would come faster!


 
Do you usually post pictures of your comps?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Do you usually post pictures of your comps?



Not really, although since this is my first NPC show, I'll probably bite the bullet and do it. I was a former natty in the OCB and hated the way I looked in each show because I didnt diet for my body type...Endo-meso in case you're wondering. 
After I got fed up with the natty bullshit rules, I started using gear, I'm seeing my abs at 225 as opposed to 188. I also use low doses of gear and select wisely. My belief is that AAS is still a supplement and that food/diet and training are paramount to my success. my health is far more important than becoming another has-been juice monster. I look forward to my old age, and want to be healthy. 43 now, and I am passing for my early 30s, so I'm doing something right.


----------



## MDR (Jun 3, 2010)

Impressive detail in your journal and looks like all is coming together fabulously.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks! I'm a former teacher who taught English  to special education students. Love to write!
And UD2.0 is treating me very well. All thanks to my mentor, Built!

6/3/10
AM: 20 minute LISS cardio on 7 incline

Tension
DB Squats /ss/ Leg Extension
55s-12, 60s-12 (pssssh these used to be the heaviest weight I could handle LOL)
130-10, 12
DB RDL /ss/ Leg curl
80s-12, 90s-10
135-12, 140-12=EASY!!
Arnies /ss/ Lat Pulldown
55s-12, 10 (getting better)
215-12, 10
DB Dual Bent Over Rows /ss/ Incline DB Bench Press
65s-8, 9
85s-8, 9
Hammer Curls /ss/ DB French Press
70s-8, 10
80-12, 10 

Cardio: 25 minutes PM (120-125 bpm avg)


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm a former teacher who taught English  to special education students.



Very cool.

I've been an elementary school art teacher since November 2002.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I've been an elementary school art teacher since November 2002.



My favorite teachers were my art teachers who uncovered my passion for the arts. I got in a lot of trouble in school-mainly because I was bored because I couldnt read and found later on that I was dyslexic (in college!) by my father who wasnt a teacher.  

I can draw, sculpt and paint. I dont really anymore and it kind of sucks, since it was such a stress reliever for me. I've been in several exhibits (locally) back in the day. I think my best work came out when I would do black and white pointillism. I was able to really construct some good work out of that mainly of warriors and Valkyries ala Frank Frazetta style. They took long to finish and pens were expensive, but that gave me the greatest pleasure.


----------



## Built (Jun 4, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE Frazetta's work. I used to love his SS of C covers.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Frazetta was pretty ahead of his time. It was also the only thing with naked chicks allowed in my house that my mom wouldnt get pissy about....Penthouse was in the attic inside my old Monopoly set


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> *I got in a lot of trouble in school-mainly because I was bored because I couldnt read and found later on that I was dyslexic *(in college!) by my father who wasnt a teacher.
> 
> I can draw, sculpt and paint. I dont really anymore and it kind of sucks, since it was such a stress reliever for me. I've been in several exhibits (locally) back in the day. I think my best work came out when I would do black and white *pointillism*. I was able to really construct some good work out of that mainly of warriors and Valkyries ala Frank Frazetta style. They took long to finish and pens were expensive, but that gave me the greatest pleasure.
> 
> ...



This is just one reason art should never be removed from a school's list of subjects. Children can achieve success artistically even if they struggle with math and science. Love pointillism.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuckin-A!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2010)

Great idea for a tattoo


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

Indeed. 

However, for my own ink I'm looking to black and white, something like vines that will eventually climb all over my body.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2010)

Built said:


> Indeed.
> 
> However, for my own ink I'm looking to black and white, something like vines that will eventually climb all over my body.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2010)

Best I could o; you're a bit more diesel.


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

OH - I like it! Poison Ivy! She's a redhead, too! Most excellent.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2010)

She's more like fiery orange...kind of like an Irish explosion LOL


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Best I could do; you're a bit more diesel.



Cool.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2010)

6-5-10
Power

Hang Clean + Press 3x5
165-5, 5, 4
Weighted Chins 3x5
30-5, 4, 3 1/2
Front Squats 3x5
175-5, 185-5, 5
RDL 3x5
305-5, 5, 3 1/2
Corner Press 3x5
145-4, 4, 4
Incline DB Bench 3x5
95s-5, 5, 5
Ab Crunch 2x10
180-10, 10
Oblique Crunch 2x10
85-8, 8
Standing Calf Raise 2x10
190-10, 10 (non-weighted at end of sets-25 reps)

Cardio 25 minutes LISS elliptical


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

You're a machine! 

How you feeling these days - how's the weight coming along?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm feeling amazing. And really strong as shit. The weight is dropping, but I want it done tomorrow. LOL. I did taper off the clen and now will switch to an ECA stack for 2 weeks before getting back on clen. I am going to try and stay on T3 at 100mcg. I dont know if it will work, but I am interested in seeing what kind of effect it will have on me.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2010)

Pushups
Split Squats
Fat Man Pullups (inverted rows)
Step Ups
Mountain Climbers
30 second rest after each set

five minute break... 

elliptical, 30 minutes with heartrate at 130 VERY EASILY.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Pushups
> Split Squats
> Fat Man Pullups (inverted rows)
> Step Ups
> ...


 

Are they barbell step ups? i love them......good stuff juggernaut


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope. Just bodyweight. I already do enough weight training, so I do this on an active rest day. 

Thanks!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

Depletion I
VR3 Chest Press
Lat Pulldowns
Machine Military Press
Seated Calf Raise
Cable Curl
Machine Tricep Extension
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Rest 3 minutes

VR3 Chest Press
Lat Pulldowns
Machine Military Press
Seated Calf Raise
Cable Curl
Machine Tricep Extension
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Cardio: 
20 minutes sprints 15/45
20 minutes LISS elliptical-heart rate around 120-125

25 minutes posing practice to deplete even more. My client said i looked disgusting with all the veins. I also noticed a bit of eyes in my gym checking out my posing. I own the place and had about 10 lurkers at the corners of their eyes, probably wondering what the hell I am doing. I had my MMA fighter dropping water weight today and he pushed me further than I had before. I felt strong, and gave him a psyche up speech, since he's fighting this Friday night at the Trop in AC. He's going to kill this guy.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2010)

Why I hate being endo-mseo:

1) The fucking fat drops VERY slowly
2) NO fucking carbs for several days at a time
3) Keto/UD2/PSMF blows fucking monkey dick
4) shitloads and shitloads and shitloads of fucking cardio
5) this includes the insane fucking javorek complexes that Built evilly fucking devised, the fucking HIIT training, and the fucking LISS cardio...I fucking hate cardio. 
6) try bulking as an endo...fuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhck you. 

Anyone have anything good about being endo-meso? I'm ready to jump off a fucking cliff.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2010)

Yesterday, 6/8/10

Depletion II
VR3 Chest Press
Lat Pulldowns
Machine Military Press
Seated Calf Raise
Cable Curl
Machine Tricep Extension
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Rest 3 minutes

VR3 Chest Press
Lat Pulldowns
Machine Military Press
Seated Calf Raise
Cable Curl
Machine Tricep Extension
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Cardio: 
20 minutes sprints 15/45
20 minutes LISS elliptical-heart rate around 120-125


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2010)

Today

Bodyweight Complex; 30 second rest, 5x10
5 minute rest
40 minutes 130-140 bpm of LISS


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2010)

Did this instead of the above-kind of short change of notice...had a shit day and needed to take it out on something;

Romanian Deadlift
Hang Clean + Front Squat + Push Press Combo
Reverse Lunge (alternate legs)

breather for 1 minute, back to sets...did 4x6

5 minute rest
40 minutes 130-140 bpm of LISS


----------



## Built (Jun 9, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Why I hate being endo-mseo:
> 
> 1) The fucking fat drops VERY slowly
> 2) NO fucking carbs for several days at a time
> ...


We're good at surviving famines?

PS LOVE the expletive for number 6)!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2010)

Got on the scale this morning and thought I'd have lost weight. NOOOOOO. 1 lb put back on. Frakk!!!!!!
Anyway, I havent had a BM in a day-which drove me crazy. Sorry to be gross. I took a mild laxative-christ I hope it works!

I started 100mg of deca today, upped my adex to a half tab every day (again), mixed with the 150mg of sust. I'll do this until 8 weeks. From there, I will start using winny at 50mg a day, continue to use the sust at 300mg a week and hopefully be lean and mean by August 21, my comp date. 
UD2 will be the primary focus of diet and training-especially since I love the way it fits into my busy schedule. I will use clen and taper at the third week with benadryl 50mg for the week-or ketofin, still researching it. Compared to the ECA stack, there's just no comparison.    

Cardio only with my dog today, she needed to get out and run. Alongside some posing practice. 

I've also decided to continue doing the UD2 for 3 full days starting the full carb load for one day, as opposed to doing the 3 and a half day load. It just doesnt work into my schedule the standard way. Plus, I have no energy on Thursday by getting up at 3am, to train my clients, so Friday mornings are my Fat Tuesdays. 

Any input would be appreciative.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Anyone have anything good about being endo-meso? I'm ready to jump off a fucking cliff.



You could be more *optimistic* about it.....think of yourself as a *Meso*~*Endo*.




			
				Mammaryanne said:
			
		

> We're good at surviving famines?



DaMayor = Last Caveman standing.




			
				Nopoopatall said:
			
		

> Got on the scale this morning and thought I'd have lost weight. NOOOOOO. 1 lb put back on. Frakk!!!!!!
> Anyway, I havent had a BM in a day-which drove me crazy. Sorry to be gross. I took a mild laxative-christ I hope it works!



Y'know, while some make light of this undesireable condition, it does have quite an effect on scale readings. This, coupled with water retention/fluxuation will drive you ape-sh..i.....nuts. Let yourself off the hook a little bit.................Wait a minute....what am I saying?

*Quit being such a Beeeeotch, Juggy-Boy! Now drop and give me fifty! You got a contest coming, damn it!! *


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2010)

...and i thank you for your support. Love you all...now fuck off.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> ...and i thank you for your support. Love you all...now fuck off.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2010)

Wondering what will happen if I combine the deca, winny and test together...anyone?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 13, 2010)

^^^


----------



## Curt James (Jun 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Anyone have anything good about being endo-meso?



Try being an ecto-_fato _with shoulders resembling a coat hanger.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Sunday 6-13-10

Hang Clean + Press 3x5
175-4, 4, 4
Weighted Chins 3x5
30-5, 4, 4
Front Squats 3x5
185-5, 4, 4
RDL 3x5
305-5, 4, 4
Corner Press 3x5
145-4, 5, 4
Incline DB Bench 3x5
95s-5, 5, 5
Ab Crunch 2x10
180-10, 10
Oblique Crunch 2x10
85-8, 8
Standing Calf Raise 2x10
215-9, 8 (non-weighted at end of sets-25 reps)

No cardio today. Lack of motivation, and crappy week for diet just did me in. had no intention of training the extra mile. Hoping next week is better.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Try being an ecto-_fato _with shoulders resembling a coat hanger.



I'd much rather have the problem of putting weight on, instead of being so damn meticulous about all of my calories...besides, there's more room for a little junk food.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^^^



I want to be bigger than him


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Depletion I
VR3 Chest Press
Lat Pulldowns
Machine Military Press
Seated Calf Raise
Cable Curl
Machine Tricep Extension
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Rest 3 minutes

VR3 Chest Press
Lat Pulldowns
Machine Military Press
Seated Calf Raise
Cable Curl
Machine Tricep Extension
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Cardio: none. Was feeling like total shit today, kind of pissy about yesterdays workout and what I did last night was completely stupid nonetheless.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'd much rather have the problem of putting weight on, *instead of being so damn meticulous about all of my calories...besides, there's more room for a little junk food.*



I can see that.



juggernaut said:


> I want to be bigger than him



Wrists and delts like that would definitely see my benching improve. lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2010)

It's a new day, and need to restart my brain...god I hate days like this. Another day of depletion and the scale isnt going down. So I'm kind of annoyed to start, my coffee is late in getting here and I need some food. Have a great day. 

Depletion II
Dumbbell Incline Press
Lat Pulldowns
Rear Military Press
Standing Calf Raise
Bar Curl
Tricep Pushdown
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Rest 3 minutes

Dumbbell Incline Press
Lat Pulldowns
Rear Military Press
Standing Calf Raise
Bar Curl
Tricep Pushdown
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Cardio: 25 minutes sprints followed by a half hour of LISS 130 bpm or above, on elliptical.


----------



## Built (Jun 15, 2010)

Somebody sounds BITCHY. 

<giggle!>


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2010)

Built said:


> Somebody sounds BITCHY.
> 
> <giggle!>



and you know why, you evil evil person!!


----------



## Built (Jun 15, 2010)

Meh, once you KNOW you're a bad person, you can settle in and really ENJOY it, yanno? 

What do you weigh these days bud, and what's the target?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2010)

Built said:


> Meh, once you KNOW you're a bad person, you can settle in and really ENJOY it, yanno?
> 
> What do you weigh these days bud, and what's the target?



Currently, I'm in between 225-226. I'd love to see 207 but look like a superhero. This is purely speculation only because I've never been this big and I'm merely guessing what I'd be. Ideally, I'd like to see 4% bodyfat. Right now, I see the traces on the inner portion of my abs all over, and seratus is insane. My v-taper looks pretty damn good, Sandy even said she loves what my back looks like. She said I had a lot of lines. So, basically, if I had to guesstimate my fat level, I'd say 10% right now and I am cutting dangerously close to August 21. 

On another note, I'd like to continue using clen, but the thing with the receptors and keeping them fired up has made me research using benadryl or ketofen. Both are easily available, and can prolong the effects of the clen up to the day of the contest. I also plan on using a natural diuretic as well on peak week. I've also upped my T3 to 75mcg with no ill effects, and i am considering using 100mcg. One thing, the appetite is crazy on higher doses of T3 and that's one thing I dont need at this point.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2010)

AM
Bodyweight Complex; 30 second rest, 5x10
5 minute rest
30 minutes 130-140 bpm of LISS

PM
LISS 30 minutes LISS 120-130 heartrate...just because I have to see that scale move tomorrow morning.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 18, 2010)

223.0





juggernaut said:


> 225.6 lbs


----------



## Built (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## juggernaut (Jun 18, 2010)

fuck yeeeeaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

Three cheers for progress!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2010)

Dare I say this is actually in reach?? August 21 is right around the corner...time to  put this mofucka in overdrive



Curt James said:


> ^^^


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2010)

(sigh....) There's a little more than 2 months to drop 18 lbs off my frame. I had a rough start because I followed bad advice, but I'm on track now, and have 62 days to change myself. It will be my rebirth, and for a 43 year old guy, there arent many of those. I've done everything that I am supposed to do up to this point. MariAnne (Built) is confident that I can do this. My wife is my number one supporter and close second is my son. The only one who doubts himself is me. I'm my biggest obstacle. I have limited time left in this sport before I go into strongman. This is a turning point. 
I need to start believing in myself, or this contest is over before it begins. I just want to beat all of my previous bests and pickup a trophy for first. Granted, the second one is an option, but the first one is a necessity. I know I can do this. I just have to crank up my intensity. 62 days. I have to figure out how to get from point A to point Z in 62 days.

Time to turn up the volume.


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2010)

PSMF. Now.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2010)

Will do. Starting tomorrow. Cardio will include everything I'm doing now, plus the loving complexes twice weekly. I can do this.


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2010)

No complexes or intense cardio on PSMF. Just steady state.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2010)

Built said:


> No complexes or intense cardio on PSMF. Just steady state.


shit. Not even on the first to get rid of some of the glycogen alongside a depletion workout?


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2010)

You can do a depletion for the first two days if you like, but that's it. You're a category I, so do this for 12 days, then a two day refeed. You know the workout and the numbers or do you need me to run 'em for you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> (sigh....) There's a little more than 2 months to drop 18 lbs off my frame. I had a rough start because I followed bad advice, but I'm on track now, and have 62 days to change myself. It will be my rebirth, and for a 43 year old guy, there arent many of those. I've done everything that I am supposed to do up to this point. MariAnne (Built) is confident that I can do this. My wife is my number one supporter and close second is my son. The only one who doubts himself is me. I'm my biggest obstacle. I have limited time left in this sport before I go into strongman. This is a turning point.
> I need to start believing in myself, or this contest is over before it begins. I just want to beat all of my previous bests and pickup a trophy for first. Granted, the second one is an option, but the first one is a necessity. I know I can do this. I just have to crank up my intensity. 62 days. I have to figure out how to get from point A to point Z in 62 days.
> 
> Time to turn up the volume.


 
Well guess what?  You need to believe to achieve!  You can do it, now get busy!  I don't know you too well, but being from Jersey, I know you certainly got the ATTITUDE.  

I will be pulling for you brotha!


----------



## Built (Jun 19, 2010)

Out of curiosity, Jugg, what derailed you? What was the bad advice you got?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2010)

Built said:


> Out of curiosity, Jugg, what derailed you? What was the bad advice you got?


Just a series of bad moves and not training for my body type as well as the wrong diet for my body type.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2010)

Thinking of dropping the T3 since I am going to be doing PSMF for 12 days. 
Rested from weight training today, especially since I put myself back on PSMFucker. Just did a complex, nothing else. Tomorrow back to the grunt work. 

Bodyweight Complex; 30 second rest, 5x10
5 minute rest
30 minutes 130-140 bpm of LISS


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

Grunt Work Day 1

Hang Clean + Press 3x5
160-6, 6, 6
Weighted Chins 3x5
30-5, 5, 5
Front Squats 3x5
165-8, 5, 6
RDL 3x5
290-8, 5, 5
Incline DB Bench 3x5
95s-5, 5, 6
Ab Crunch 3x10
185-9, 8, 8
Standing Calf Raise 3x10
215-9, 8 , 6
Seated Calf Raise 2x20
65-19, 17, 15

Cardio: LISS 45 mins. 

I'm going to nail this fucker.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2010)

I just hammered a pound of grilled chicken and 2 cups of arugula with red vinegar...someone shoot me. Also used digestive enzymes.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> (sigh....) There's a little more than 2 months to drop 18 lbs off my frame. I had a rough start because I followed bad advice, but I'm on track now, and have 62 days to change myself. It will be my rebirth, and for a 43 year old guy, there arent many of those. I've done everything that I am supposed to do up to this point. MariAnne (Built) is confident that I can do this. My wife is my number one supporter and close second is my son. *The only one who doubts himself is me. I'm my biggest obstacle.* I have limited time left in this sport before I go into strongman. This is a turning point.
> *I need to start believing in myself, or this contest is over before it begins*. I just want to beat all of my previous bests and pickup a trophy for first. Granted, the second one is an option, but the first one is a necessity. I know I can do this. I just have to crank up my intensity. 62 days. I have to figure out how to get from point A to point Z in 62 days.



Just a bump in the road, J-man. Step back, re-work your strategy a little bit, re-gain your focus, and lock in on this thing. You got this.



> *Time to turn up the volume*.



Don't turn it up too high, Brother Jugs. The McLord tells us...

"In general, I’d say cut your weight training back to twice/week maximum doing a full body workout at each session. Two to three heavy sets of 6-8 repetitions are more than sufficient in the short-term to maintain LBM and strength. *The Category 1 rapid fat loss dieters who have had the most success with the diet are the one that have cut back their training volume to these low levels.* Yes, I know that full body workouts are out of vogue *and dieting bodybuilders are almost pathological in their desire to increase both the frequency and volume of training when they are contest dieting but this is a mistake, more so during a crash diet.* Trust me on this: cut your training back during this diet. You are likely to get into real problems if you try to train too frequently or too much on too few calories: don’t say you weren’t warned. "    -Lyle McDonald

You and Curt James freak me out with this cardio stuff.

Look, Dude, you're way ahead of many of us here. You know how to do this, just listen to Mamma MariAnne, remain calm (keep your freakin' cortisol levels under control, y'know?) and stay on point. The heck with doubt, it's over rated.          ...Again....*You got this.*


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for the words D. I realize it too, but the fact of the matter is, not too many days left and I am freaking a bit. Not because of that, but today I woke up and my fucking lower back hurts to a point where I am kind of nervous. This hasnt been a good week-yesterday I broke a very expensive wall mirror in my gym which will cost 400 beans to fix, happening in the summer months-which is when I am supposed to keep costs down to bareass minimum and operate on a bones only budget. So, I cant tell whether the back ache is from stress or I hurt myself in some weird way. 
fuhhhhck.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> thanks for the words D. I realize it too, but the fact of the matter is, not too many days left and I am freaking a bit. Not because of that, but today I woke up and my fucking lower back hurts to a point where I am kind of nervous. This hasnt been a good week-yesterday I broke a very expensive wall mirror in my gym which will cost 400 beans to fix, happening in the summer months-which is when I am supposed to keep costs down to bareass minimum and operate on a bones only budget. So, I cant tell whether the back ache is from stress or I hurt myself in some weird way.
> fuhhhhck.



Ahh, don't be freakin'. It's probably just stress. I find that stress usually causes a pain further South of my lower back, lol.

Besides, if you broke a _mirror_, then you have *seven years *to worry about instead of sixty-something days....based on this, if you spread your stress out over the longer term, it should be much more bearable.

Keep on truckin'....


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2010)

So if I keep spreading rep points around then I'll even out the bad luck and stress right????


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> So if I keep spreading rep points around then I'll even out the bad luck and stress right????



Absolutely.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Absolutely.


so that means I gotta be nice?? Fuhhhccckkk youuuuuuuu


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> so that means I gotta be nice?? Fuhhhccckkk youuuuuuuu



Now you sound more like yourself.....GICH.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2010)

thank you I feel better...just kick up the FU's a bit more and spread it with some rep points.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> thank you I feel better...just kick up the FU's a bit more and spread it with some rep points.


 





YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2010)

thats not bad advice even for an asshole like me. ^^^


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2010)

Built and I have a deal; in 3 weeks I lose 9 lbs. If not, I back out. I'm ready to take it down-as I really believe this is in my grasp. 

The take-home lesson is this: I used to believe that one size fits all in the realm of contest dieting. Not even close to the truth. I listened to the wrong person and got my ass kicked in trying to drop fat. I got stronger, and probably built some muscle, but the problem was the bodyfat was staying the same. I dont do well with carbs. I never have and never will. UD2 and PSMF and Palumbo's keto diet all worked, because that's what my body is made for! Try and listen to your body and it wont be as challenging as you might think to get leaner. I'm not shunning carbs-they worked beautifully when I bulked. I didnt care about a little fat. Now, the game changes and Built rescues me again. \Listen to your body and use what works!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Built and I have a deal; in 3 weeks I lose 9 lbs. If not, I back out. I'm ready to take it down-as I really believe this is in my grasp.



If you stay *strict* with PSMF, you can squeeze out that much in water weight in _three or four days_.....I don't see a 9 lb. fat loss as a problem, even if you are much leaner (than I). 



> The take-home lesson is this: I used to believe that one size fits all in the realm of contest dieting. Not even close to the truth.



I think this applies to *all *(reduction) dieting. Everyone is physiologically different....at least to a degree in response to different diet approaches....and you have to consider that we may experience physiological (word of the day,lol) changes with time that require that we tweak our approach. 



> *I listened to the wrong person and got my ass kicked in trying to drop fat. *I got stronger, and probably built some muscle, but the problem was the bodyfat was staying the same. I dont do well with carbs. I never have and never will. UD2 and PSMF and Palumbo's keto diet all worked, because that's what my body is made for! *Try and listen to your body and it wont be as challenging as you might think to get leaner*. I'm not shunning carbs-they worked beautifully when I bulked. I didnt care about a little fat. Now, the game changes and Built rescues me again. \Listen to your body and use what works!



Bingo. This is universal. I've complained to M.A. about this many times. Between the kazillion variations on diet out there, and those (often "trainers" with good intentions) who simply give the same advice to everyone, it is easy to get screwed up. But, like you said, once you get your plan of action worked out, if you stay strict and pay close attention to your body's responses to various aspects of the diet, you will eventually know what's happening. For instance, the fact that I got into the peanut butter last night tells me that I won't be *close* to ketosis for another two days, as opposed to the fat burning state I could have been in right now, thereby screwing up almost a week's worth of dieting....It's all Curt James' fault, of course.

I think you'll do it,man.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2010)

Well to complicate matters even more, my wife gave me my fathers day gift (Metro 2033 was enough anyway), but she gave me an envelope today next to my bag for work and I opening it and low and behold...I'm going to Las Vegas July 11 to the 17.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Well to complicate matters even more, my wife gave me my fathers day gift (Metro 2033 was enough anyway), but she gave me an envelope today next to my bag for work and I opening it and low and behold...I'm going to Las Vegas July 11 to the 17.



Well, I suggest you get your meal plan together and start pre-cooking your food now. Wait a minute.....Dude, just pack my fave...








a couple of these bad boys, and one of these loaded with your favorite premium premium protein supplement...





, Or a beer belly..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and you're one-armed-bandit-bound.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2010)

I tried repping you and couldnt. LOLOLOLOLOL

Anyway, I'm going to give it my shot-and see where we are in 3 weeks -if I can pull this off with 9 lbs under my belt, I'm golden. I'll go to LV and get a shitload of protein and just IV the bitch with some shrimp and scallops. If it fails, I go back to UD2 and go a little slower. Either way, I still compete now or October.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

6-24-10

Day 2

3x5-8
Standard Deadlift
240-8, 275-8, 285-5
Barbell Front Squat
135-8, 155-8, 175-8
Incline DB Bench 
80s-8, 8, 8
Weighted Chins
No Weight-8, 5, 7
Barbell Military Press
135-8, 8, 8
Weighted Leg Raise 3x10
10-8, 9, 11
Standing Calf Raise 2x10
195-10, 10

Cardio: Elliptical 30 mins 120-130 bpm

Lack of carbs hit me hard today. I had to lower the weights on all lifts. Whatever, still a great workout. Veins popping all over!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

I took a pound ogf grilled chicken, 2 tbsp of WF pancake syrup, Boars Head mustard, and mixed with some arugula. GODDAMMMMMMMMMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I took a pound ogf grilled chicken, 2 tbsp of WF pancake syrup, Boars Head mustard, and mixed with some arugula. GODDAMMMMMMMMMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WF Pancake syrup? I thought you were doing PSMF?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> WF Pancake syrup? I thought you were doing PSMF?








Ahhh ye of little faith!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I took a pound ogf grilled chicken, 2 tbsp of WF pancake syrup, Boars Head mustard, and mixed with some arugula. GODDAMMMMMMMMMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Your kidding me right? Did you stir fry it or marinate it in the syrup and mustard and top it with arugla?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Your kidding me right? Did you stir fry it or marinate it in the syrup and mustard and top it with arugla?



I put it in a wok and set to cook the flavors through...incredible. I put a bed of arugula to pepper it a bit. Came out beautifully.

I prefer Boars Head Deli Style mustard because it has white wine in it and the spices are unreal.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

How goofy am I? I'm counting down the hours until my fat free ketogenic pancakes with strawberry syrup!! LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh I wouldnt consider that goofy at all .. however look who your talking too.
Thanks for the recipe I might have to try it out


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh I wouldnt consider that goofy at all .. however look who your talking too.
Thanks for the recipe I might have to try it out


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Oh I wouldnt consider that goofy at all .. however look who your talking too.
> Thanks for the recipe I might have to try it out



is that you in the avi? 
Try the keto pancakes too...they rock!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2010)

That is me in the avi. 
You have the keto pancake recipe somewhere?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> That is me in the avi.
> You have the keto pancake recipe somewhere?



Use a blender on slow speed:

2 eggs
6 egg whites
1/2 cup cottage cheese (I like Friendship 1%)
2 tsp psyllium husk powder
1/2 baking powder (the one in the metal can)
a dash of cinnamon

blend for five minutes

Spray canola oil into a pan and and let the bubbles pop on the top. Flip and serve with Walden Farms pancake syrup.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks i will get one of my clients to try it out first. lol
no dairy for me until after the shoot but looks good .. might replace the silly-um with ground flax


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> thanks i will get one of my clients to try it out first. lol
> no dairy for me until after the shoot but looks good .. might replace the silly-um with ground flax


ehhh I wouldnt. Psyllium Husk powder is better because it will dissolve.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> ehhh I wouldnt. Psyllium Husk powder is better because it will dissolve.



Psyllium disolving?! Wow never heard of that one before ... do tell!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Psyllium disolving?! Wow never heard of that one before ... do tell!


its only fiber; it gets wet and kind of soft, wrong choice of words...it pulls in water...I guess I dunnooooooo but I tried it with flax and it is kind of gritty.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Ahhh ye of little faith!



Son of a...! Who carries this stuff? If nothing else,I could switch my son's syrup with this stuff.....how did I miss this?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> its only fiber; it gets wet and kind of soft, wrong choice of words...it pulls in water...I guess I dunnooooooo but I tried it with flax and it is kind of gritty.



Oh I know all about it my dear ... naturopath had me on it with bentonite clay for almost a year when I had a parasite a few years back = not fun at all!! Ever try mixing grass and clay together and drinking it? NOT FUN!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Oh I know all about it my dear ... naturopath had me on it with bentonite clay for almost a year when I had a parasite a few years back = not fun at all!! Ever try mixing grass and clay together and drinking it? NOT FUN!!



They use that for houses and huts in some parts of the world..wtf?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

Cardio only today. 60 minutes LISS. I get bored more than anything else doing that. Some light posing practice, and tons of fucking protein. Here's my diet in case anyone is curious:

Breakfast
keto pancakes
7 egg whites, 1 egg
psyllium husk powder
1/2 1% cottage cheese

Mid-Morning
2 scoops Dymatize whey and enough water to form a pudding with some cinnamon

Lunch
1 lb grilled chicken breast with WF syrup and deli mustard
3 cups greens

Late Afternoon
1 can tuna
2 egg whites
1 tsp psyllium husk powder
Mrs. Dash Lemon Pepper

2 more scoops Dymatize

Bedtime
Walden Farms Chocolate Syrup
3 egg whites
2 scoops Dymatize whey
Mix it for 50 seconds on high, turns into a wet brownie...only way to describe it.
1/2 cup cottage cheese mixed in. 
1 tbsp pb

Morning and Bedtime, 1 tsp cod liver oil (2x daily), multi 2x, calcium, magnesium, potassium.

All is said and done, approximately 400g protein...I fucking hate protein.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

I just watched Book of Eli...what an ending and a good cast. Rent it!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> They use that for houses and huts in some parts of the world..wtf?



Tell her that ... I could have plastered my entire basement with that crap!!



juggernaut said:


> Cardio only today. 60 minutes LISS. I get bored more than anything else doing that. Some light posing practice, and tons of fucking protein. Here's my diet in case anyone is curious:
> 
> Breakfast
> keto pancakes
> ...



You and I are like twins ... I get bored doing cardio too so I have to go when there is a good show on or else I will get off and scram ... I always try to mix it up though. 

Oh and I am curious about your diet and love seeing what others eat so thanks. Wet brownie ewwwww. I hate protein too and cut out my powder this week. I just dont do well with it when I have such low carbs. 

BALLS TO THE WALLS MY FRIEND !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

J'Bo, do what I do, split up: do the first thing you hate and the last thing you love. for me, watching paint dry is more exciting than using a treadmill. Biking hurts my ass, so I only stay on for 15 minutes and I always end off on the elliptical. 

5 more days until a massive carb refeed...cant friggin wait!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> J'Bo, do what I do, split up: do the first thing you hate and the last thing you love. for me, watching paint dry is more exciting than using a treadmill. Biking hurts my ass, so I only stay on for 15 minutes and I always end off on the elliptical.
> 
> 5 more days until a massive carb refeed...cant friggin wait!!!



Man, *five more days*? That'slike a freakin' *eternity*.....*takes a bite of his donut.* You're just at the beginning of your cycle, wow. *spins pasta onto his fork*......But you'll be okay, just hang in there,buddy...*rolls ice cream scoop number three into a bowl, on top of three bagels with chocolate syrup..oh, and a banana*

You'll do great!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2010)

lol you Effer Da Mayor


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Man, *five more days*? That'slike a freakin' *eternity*.....*takes a bite of his donut.* You're just at the beginning of your cycle, wow. *spins pasta onto his fork*......But you'll be okay, just hang in there,buddy...*rolls ice cream scoop number three into a bowl, on top of three bagels with chocolate syrup..oh, and a banana*
> 
> You'll do great!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> J'Bo, do what I do, split up: do the first thing you hate and the last thing you love. for me, watching paint dry is more exciting than using a treadmill. Biking hurts my ass, so I only stay on for 15 minutes and I always end off on the elliptical.
> 
> 5 more days until a massive carb refeed...cant friggin wait!!!



Dats what I usually do too ... but I kind of like doing them all ... just for short periods of time ... so todays journey begins with the stepper then on to the tread for sprints followed by the bike !! 

5 days is no biggy for you ... think of me when you refeed cause I got 11 more days !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2010)

5 days is a bitch because all I'm thinking about is bagels, white rice, froot loops, white castle burgers, real pancakes....good god I'm thinking of you and food porn!!


----------



## Built (Jun 27, 2010)

Jugg, I want you to reach down to your belly and pat it. Feel the individual partitions of your six pack. 

Delicious, isn't it?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2010)

its a tasty mofo! 
Raviolis......
huh?? anyway...cookies.... donuts.....


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry folks had a convulsion of food. Back to protein. 

Taking Built's advice, I switched up my routine a bit and cut down on the CNS work she felt was way too taxing. I have to say she was right. 

3x5-8
Front Squat
165-8, 8, 175-7
Barbell Row
135-8, 145-7, 7
Incline Bench
270-8, 7, 5
Cardio: LISS 30 minutes


Capn Crunch, zeppoles, pizza, burgers...


----------



## Built (Jun 27, 2010)

Ab veins, glute striations, hamstring separation...


----------



## davegmb (Jun 27, 2010)

Whens the comp Jugg? best of look for it, hope you do well, you deserve to the things you put your body through, bet your fuse is short at the moment not being able to eat what you want


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2010)

Built said:


> Ab veins, glute striations, hamstring separation...



good point MA...thank youuuu!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Whens the comp Jugg? best of look for it, hope you do well, you deserve to the things you put your body through, bet your fuse is short at the moment not being able to eat what you want



August 21st, if I can clear the 9 lb loss mark that Built and I have put forth. Abs are showing nicely, starting to see better definition in my quads and calves, arms are ripped to shreds and shoulders have veins. My wife said my back looks like a mountain. As far as 9 lbs in 2 more weeks, I think I can I think I can....

My fuse is under some sort of control. Built put my mind at ease this week and zoned me right in. I am craving a ton of shitty food right now which kind of annoys me, but so what. I'm going to see Grownups tonight with my wife. She bought me 1g carb beef jerky, so I want drool when I see the popcorn.


----------



## Built (Jun 27, 2010)

Protein powder in a diet soft drink: tastes a little like a (shitty) float if the pop's cold enough. 

A packet of Knox gelatin blended into low fat yogurt or fat free dry curd cottage cheese, bit of splenda, bit of brown sugar twin, cocoa: chocolate protein pudding. 

Powder some raw broccoli and cauliflower in the food processor, toss it into ANY soup, heats it up and cooks it instantly and fills you up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> August 21st, if I can clear the 9 lb loss mark that Built and I have put forth. Abs are showing nicely, starting to see better definition in my quads and calves, arms are ripped to shreds and shoulders have veins. My wife said my back looks like a mountain. As far as 9 lbs in 2 more weeks, I think I can I think I can....
> 
> My fuse is under some sort of control. Built put my mind at ease this week and zoned me right in. I am craving a ton of shitty food right now which kind of annoys me, but so what. I'm going to see Grownups tonight with my wife. She bought me 1g carb beef jerky, so I want drool when I see the popcorn.


Your physical restraint is spectacular.  From dinner at your Mom's house, to avoiding popcorn at the move theater, you are a rock.  KEEP IT GOING!    btw, I am getting the impression you are very lucky to have the woman you do, am I right?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2010)

GIVER JUGs August 21st is your time to shine !! YOUR GOING TO DO IT ... not I think I can ... I KNOW I can !!! 

Kudos on the movie popcorn .. thats a tough one for me.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2010)

Movie popcorn looked goddammmn good!! Holy crap!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2010)

Cardio 1 hour today, and posing.


----------



## Klutch (Jun 28, 2010)

Good luck buddy 
remember we eat to fuel our body, not to entertain our mouths


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2010)

Klutch said:


> Good luck buddy
> remember we eat to fuel our body, not to entertain our mouths



psshh I need a lot of both right now. The cravings are really kicking my ass today.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2010)

Built suggested that I use white vinegar and fish oil to help maintain satiety because it will help induce cholecystokinin (CCK). She also suggested that you take this first, then eat. Great stuff MA! 

It was pretty crazy in the cravings. I crave stuff I dont eat!


----------



## Klutch (Jun 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Built suggested that I use white vinegar and fish oil to help maintain satiety because it will help induce cholecystokinin (CCK). She also suggested that you take this first, then eat. Great stuff MA!
> 
> It was pretty crazy in the cravings. I crave stuff I dont eat!


 
mabey your pregnant lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2010)

Built said:


> Protein powder in a diet soft drink: tastes a little like a (shitty) float if the pop's cold enough.
> 
> A packet of Knox gelatin blended into low fat yogurt or fat free dry curd cottage cheese, bit of splenda, bit of brown sugar twin, cocoa: chocolate protein pudding.
> 
> Powder some raw broccoli and cauliflower in the food processor, toss it into ANY soup, heats it up and cooks it instantly and fills you up.




For pudding I just take my protein powder and mix in less water and chill it. 
I'll try the soda float thing tonight.
I dont know what powder to use.


----------



## Built (Jun 28, 2010)

Vanilla in a diet orange crush tastes a little like a creamsicle.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

Built said:


> Vanilla in a diet orange crush tastes a little like a creamsicle.



OH wow! I have to try that one!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

Something interesting is going with the bod. My weight has dropped only 2.3 lbs since beginning the PSMF. However, my shoulders are still 50" but my waist, from the circumference of my belly button is 29 inches, which is the biggest difference. The vtaper looks nice. My midseciton is coming in defined. The differences are night and day of what I looked like from 8 or 9 days ago to now. 

I know I can I know I can I know I can


----------



## unclem (Jun 29, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^jugger hope you win the show i will be marking down that date to ask you the 22nd wat happen. your a good bro i wish you all the best.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you M. 

Fat(g) 32.48	
Carbs(g) 28.84	
Fiber(g) 1.6  
Prot(g) 395.6


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Something interesting is going with the bod. My weight has dropped only 2.3 lbs since beginning the PSMF. However, my shoulders are still 50" but my waist, from the circumference of my belly button is 29 inches, which is the biggest difference. The vtaper looks nice. My midseciton is coming in defined. The differences are night and day of what I looked like from 8 or 9 days ago to now.
> 
> I know I can I know I can I know I can



No one is going to ask you what you weigh on stage when they are judging you JUGS .. just for weighins .. inch drops are great !! ... i have gone from 30inch waist at the beginning of my program 6 weeks ago to 26inches now ... lost 1lb! 

Ahhhh much better motto my friend  

DO IT !!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2010)

And now this message from Motivation:



Built said:


> Ab veins, glute striations, hamstring separation...







JerseyDevil said:


> Your physical restraint is spectacular.  From dinner at your Mom's house, to avoiding popcorn at the move theater, you are a rock.  KEEP IT GOING!    btw, *I am getting the impression you are very lucky to have the woman you do, am I right?*



She got him _1g carbs beef jerky!_  



juggernaut said:


> Something interesting is going with the bod. My weight has dropped only 2.3 lbs since beginning the PSMF. *However, my shoulders are still 50" but my waist, from the circumference of my belly button is 29 inches*, which is the biggest difference. The vtaper looks nice. My midseciton is coming in defined. The differences are night and day of what I looked like from 8 or 9 days ago to now.



That's redonkulous!



juggernaut said:


> I know I can I know I can I know I can



Keep it going, juggernaut!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

You guys are all very cool! I keep this in mind when I am on the friggin treadmill churning it out. THANK YOU!! 

And a very special thank you thank you thank you to MariAnne! My mentor and friend!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

(refeed in 2 days!!!!!)

Day 2
Hang Clean and Press 3x5-8
115-8, 125-8, 8
RDL
205-8, 215-8, 235-8
Chins
No weight-9, 7, 6
Calf work/ab work

Cardio 50 minutes on treadmill, LISS.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> You guys are all very cool! I keep this in mind when I am on the friggin treadmill churning it out. THANK YOU!!
> 
> And a very special thank you thank you thank you to MariAnne! My mentor and friend!



Is the beginning of your acceptance speech ??!!


----------



## FMJ (Jun 29, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Is the beginning of your acceptance speech ??!!


 


"I have so many people to thank, I don't want to leave anyone out."


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sorry, I thought this was *Juggernauts* journal.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

They like me...they really like me!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I'm sorry, I thought this was *Juggernauts* journal.



ROTFLMAO and it's in Jersey!!! Fuck you alllllll


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

And now, back to reality...


Fuhhhhhhckkkkk you


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 29, 2010)

That's more normal....whatever that is, these days.

Oh, what's with that 28grams of carbs you posted? I thought you were deep into RFL? Dare you stretch the Master's recommendations?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> You guys are all very cool! I keep this in mind when I am on the friggin treadmill churning it out. THANK YOU!!
> 
> And a very special thank you thank you thank you to MariAnne! My mentor and friend!





juggernaut said:


> ROTFLMAO and it's in Jersey!!! Fuck you alllllll



ROTFLMAO too .. in fact I got a good ab workout from laughing at this so hard! Ahh you know we love yah JUGs


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

It's as low as I can go with the protein choices I make. It appears to be working well. Trust me, I cant do tuna all the time...I'll go batshit.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, my refeed is tomorrow, but my son asked if he could have a bbq in the backyard for his birthday. So I said sure. I anticipate a ton of food to be there, as my wife cooks like a maniac for bbqs. She is a phenomenal cook and wants to open a restaurant. I am currently looking into a Muscle Maker Grill. 
Anyway, here's the question-do I delay my refeed another day or just have it tomorrow? I am going to do a tension workout before I start pounding food down.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Well, my refeed is tomorrow, but my son asked if he could have a bbq in the backyard for his birthday. So I said sure. I anticipate a ton of food to be there, as my wife cooks like a maniac for bbqs. She is a phenomenal cook and wants to open a restaurant. I am currently looking into a Muscle Maker Grill.
> Anyway, here's the question-do I delay my refeed another day or just have it tomorrow? I am going to do a tension workout before I start pounding food down.



If it were me I would delay it! 

P.S Morning JUGs


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Well, my refeed is tomorrow, but my son asked if he could have a bbq in the backyard for his birthday. So I said sure. I anticipate a ton of food to be there, as my wife cooks like a maniac for bbqs. *She is a phenomenal cook and wants to open a restaurant.* I am currently looking into a Muscle Maker Grill.
> Anyway, here's the question-do I delay my refeed another day or just have it tomorrow? I am going to do a tension workout before I start pounding food down.



*NO!!!* Unless you have a lot of money laying around that you *really don't want*...DO NOT OPEN A RESTAURANT. 
You know how you make a million dollars in the restaurant business? Start with TWO million.....ther's a lot of truth to that, lol.


Refeed....I'd re schedule it. Make life easier,y'know?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *NO!!!* Unless you have a lot of money laying around that you *really don't want*...DO NOT OPEN A RESTAURANT.
> You know how you make a million dollars in the restaurant business? Start with TWO million.....ther's a lot of truth to that, lol.
> 
> 
> Refeed....I'd re schedule it. Make life easier,y'know?



That's why I'd do the franchise restaurant. More of an opportunity instead of opening a mom and pop.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> If it were me I would delay it!
> 
> P.S Morning JUGs



good morning


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

Girl comes up to me today, and said my boyfriend is afraid to ask how you got all those veins in your arms and legs but he wants them too... LOL

1 hour cardio and posing practice.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 1 hour cardio and posing practice.


 

Guys probably home right now on his stairmaster.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 30, 2010)

He prolly went home and drew some on with a sharpie....


----------



## FMJ (Jun 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> He prolly went home and drew some on with a sharpie....


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


>


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Girl comes up to me today, and said my boyfriend is afraid to ask how you got all those veins in your arms and legs but he wants them too... LOL
> 
> 1 hour cardio and posing practice.



OMG thats funny and the BEST part is that it was probably her just trying to pick you up  



DaMayor said:


> He prolly went home and drew some on with a sharpie....



OMG you two are the best forms of entertainment !! Who needs strippers when I have you two


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

uh we do?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2010)

well good thing i wasnt asking what you needed  

btw i just had my sweet potato and omg ... im in love !!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 30, 2010)

Why is that image not moving?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

Cravings today took a beating. Going to scarf tomorrow. 
Image isnt moving because it doesnt like me...ahh well. I used the other one you gave me.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

Couldnt hold out any longer... I started my fruit about a minute ago, with mangos, black grapes, apples, bananers, and pineapple in a nice salad. I feel like my body is starting to erupt with happiness...I'm giddy....teehee!!! Going to do my tension workout in about 30 minutes. WOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Couldnt hold out any longer... I started my fruit about a minute ago, with mangos, black grapes, apples, bananers, and pineapple in a nice salad. I feel like my body is starting to erupt with happiness...I'm giddy....teehee!!! Going to do my tension workout in about 30 minutes. WOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


 



Enjoy that feeling Juggie.. there's so few things left in life that make us go "teehee"


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Enjoy that feeling Juggie.. there's so few things left in life that make us go "teehee"


got that right...

Excuse me while I have two servings of All in 1 chocolate, 5 bagels, 1 quart rice with honey, 6 potatoes with peach preserves, and thats just the first 4 hours. Anyone want to tally the macros?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> got that right...
> 
> Excuse me while I have two servings of All in 1 chocolate, 5 bagels, 1 quart rice with honey, 6 potatoes with peach preserves, and thats just the first 4 hours. Anyone want to tally the macros?



*FLATULENCE ALERT!*

*Okay, I'll do it.*





tee hee.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

not with....


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

Tension
BB Front Squats /ss/ Leg Extension
135-12, 12
90-12 (top half only), 12 (lower half only)
DB RDL /ss/ Leg curl
85s-10, 10
135-12, 12
Arnies /ss/ Lat Pulldown
55s-12, 11
215-12, 11
BB Bent Over Rows /ss/ Incline DB Bench Press
135-10, 10
80s-8, 10
Hammer Curls /ss/ DB French Press
60s-9, 10
80-12, 12 

Cardio: 20 minute sprints


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

6 bagels down the hatch....I'm still hungry!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Tension
> BB Front Squats /ss/ Leg Extension
> 135-12, 12
> 90-12 (top half only), 12 (lower half only)
> ...


 
That's a nice tension routine. I like the Supersets. 
I might put those into my tension days too. 
Can't wait to see your power lifts


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> That's a nice tension routine. I like the Supersets.
> I might put those into my tension days too.
> Can't wait to see your power lifts



thanks but right now, I only allowed to do the bareass minimums for the following two weeks on PSMF. 

In other news, total weight dropped since starting PSMF (category 1 for those following at home) 3 lbs in 10 days. Another ten days of sheer fun and I will hopefully have an answer as to whether I'll be competing in august and if not August, October. Either way, I'll look good for the beach


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> got that right...
> 
> Excuse me while I have two servings of All in 1 chocolate, 5 bagels, 1 quart rice with honey, 6 potatoes with peach preserves, and thats just the first 4 hours. Anyone want to tally the macros?



You seriously didnt get that much food in you without getting sick!!!



juggernaut said:


> 6 bagels down the hatch....I'm still hungry!



I cannot even comprehend this 



juggernaut said:


> thanks but right now, I only allowed to do the bareass minimums for the following two weeks on PSMF.
> 
> In other news, total weight dropped since starting PSMF (category 1 for those following at home) 3 lbs in 10 days. Another ten days of sheer fun and I will hopefully have an answer as to whether I'll be competing in august and if not August, October. Either way, I'll look good for the beach



I have one thing to say AUGUST .. keep working it non-bagel style


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

J'Bo; I'm capable of hammering this food down very easily. I just finished off the 6 potatoes with peach preserves and sea salt. I was still a little hungry so I kicked back a bowl of Frosted Mini Wheats. 
What's next? Maybe a fresh veggie pizza with very little cheese? Or an oatmeal bread sandwich with grilled chicken, tomatoes, sweet peppers, and balsamic vinegar?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> J'Bo; I'm capable of hammering this food down very easily. I just finished off the 6 potatoes with peach preserves and sea salt. I was still a little hungry so I kicked back a bowl of Frosted Mini Wheats.
> What's next? Maybe a fresh veggie pizza with very little cheese? Or an oatmeal bread sandwich with grilled chicken, tomatoes, sweet peppers, and balsamic vinegar?



Holy Leptin Levels, Batman! How many grams of carbs are you trying to consume, there, Pasta King? Or do you not have a target..


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

Close to 900 in a day, then back to PSMF. I just ate a jam sandwich and bowl of sun dried ziti and a spritz of olive oil with artichoke hearts and peppers. GOOOOOODDDDDD


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> J'Bo; I'm capable of hammering this food down very easily. I just finished off the 6 potatoes with peach preserves and sea salt. I was still a little hungry so I kicked back a bowl of Frosted Mini Wheats.
> What's next? Maybe a fresh veggie pizza with very little cheese? Or an oatmeal bread sandwich with grilled chicken, tomatoes, sweet peppers, and balsamic vinegar?



Wow your super human! I thought I was good at a bag of chips, 2 cheeseburgers, 1 banana and pb, and a pepsi !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

Just call me......CARBMAN!!


Had a medium veggie pizza with no cheese, and right now I am enjoying a bowl of oatmeal mixed with cottage cheese, chocolate syrup (Waldens), natty pb, and 2 scoops of protein powder.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Just call me......CARBMAN!!
> 
> 
> Had a medium veggie pizza with no cheese, and right now I am enjoying a bowl of oatmeal mixed with cottage cheese, chocolate syrup (Waldens), natty pb, and 2 scoops of protein powder.



What the heck?! Is this a two day long re-feed?! I gotta get me one of those


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

I started this morning and have 1 more meal to go. Although I may skip it...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2010)

me.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2010)

fucck you. 

I woke up this morning full, veiny and my wife said, "You look good. Stay on track!"


----------



## FMJ (Jul 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> fucck you.
> 
> I woke up this morning full, veiny and my wife said, "You look good. Stay on track!"


 
teehee! Tomorrow I start UD2 and then I'll be the one lookin all veiny and rippin so fuck you very much!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I woke up this morning full, veiny and my wife said, "You look good. Stay on track!"



juggernaut = has best wife on planet


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2010)

Ive got a friend at work who is a natural bodybuilder and hes got a comp coming up soon. The things he puts his body through to get the veiny look and lose excess water in the final week is crazy. Ill post a picture of him soon after his comp, he's won a couple of events. 
I know your not a 'natural' bodybuilder so to speak, but are the principles basically the same? i mean he basically dehydrates his body in the last few days to lose any excess water from his body, he looks ill in the face lol


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> fucck you.
> 
> I woke up this morning full, veiny and my wife said, "You look good. Stay on track!"


 
Does your wife often talk to your cock directly?  only joking jugg lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Ive got a friend at work who is a natural bodybuilder and hes got a comp coming up soon. The things he puts his body through to get the veiny look and lose excess water in the final week is crazy. Ill post a picture of him soon after his comp, he's won a couple of events.
> I know your not a 'natural' bodybuilder so to speak, but are the principles basically the same? i mean he basically dehydrates his body in the last few days to lose any excess water from his body, he looks ill in the face lol



I never dehydrate. Overload with water the first 3 days of the week with 3 gallons of water daily, then 2, 1, and sips on Saturday. I also salt more the first 3, and use an OTC diuretic, dandelion root. 
My feeling is, you either get veiny or you dont. No one should have to push hard to get veins, it happens or it doesnt. For me, I am naturally veiny. However, I can go from smooth to ridiculous in a matter of minutes just eating some carbs and a glass of wine in moments.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Does your wife often talk to your cock directly?  only joking jugg lol



Actually there are times...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Ive got a friend at work who is a natural bodybuilder and hes got a comp coming up soon. The things he puts his body through to get the veiny look and lose excess water in the final week is crazy. Ill post a picture of him soon after his comp, he's won a couple of events.
> I know your not a 'natural' bodybuilder so to speak, but are the principles basically the same? i mean he basically dehydrates his body in the last few days to lose any excess water from his body, he looks ill in the face lol



What are these said "things" he puts in his body to get veiny? lol



juggernaut said:


> I never dehydrate. Overload with water the first 3 days of the week with 3 gallons of water daily, then 2, 1, and sips on Saturday. I also salt more the first 3, and use an OTC diuretic, dandelion root.
> My feeling is, you either get veiny or you dont. No one should have to push hard to get veins, it happens or it doesnt. For me, I am naturally veiny. However, I can go from smooth to ridiculous in a matter of minutes just eating some carbs and a glass of wine in moments.



I do a full 5 liters for weeks before right up until 2 days out then start diurectics that evening and cut the next morning to sips and then start sipping the morning of the comp/shoot with plenty of honey and sugar to pop pop pop the veins out !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> What are these said "things" he puts in his body to get veiny? lol
> 
> 
> 
> I do a full 5 liters for weeks before right up until 2 days out then start diurectics that evening and cut the next morning to sips and then start sipping the morning of the comp/shoot with plenty of honey and sugar to pop pop pop the veins out !!



Red wine does it all the time for me. You can also use glycerol too.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2010)

I took today off completely since I was bit sore from the tension workout and recieved some shitty news that I expected to hear and didnt want to. Kind of out of it today and and in a sullen mood. I'll back tomorrow to do a good depletion workout. I should feel much better.  
Gotta go put my party hat on, it's my sons birthday bbq.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Red wine does it all the time for me. You can also use glycerol too.



Yucky !! I hate red wine ... but jelly beans might do !! 



juggernaut said:


> I took today off completely since I was bit sore from the tension workout and recieved some shitty news that I expected to hear and didnt want to. Kind of out of it today and and in a sullen mood. I'll back tomorrow to do a good depletion workout. I should feel much better.
> Gotta go put my party hat on, it's my sons birthday bbq.



Sullen mood twins I suppose buddy .. bad news on my end too .. enjoy your son's party !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2010)

My cravings were pretty bad last night and I had to play bouncer in my own backyard, so I was cranky to begin with. I took in way more protein in an effort to combat the cravings, but it was more psychological than anything. That's the only drawback behind keto dieting. Anyway, I went over my protein and probably hit 100g extra, and I am kind of pissed that I gave in. Of course, it was london broil (slow cooked for 4 hours straight), so maybe I minimized some of the damage. 
I have one more party to get through tomorrow, then I will be okay. 

I may be inclined to have a scotch or two, but that's it.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 3, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> What are these said "things" he puts in his body to get veiny? lol


 
LOL are cant remember their names, but i promise you there where definately 'things'


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> LOL are cant remember their names, but i promise you there where definately 'things'



hamsters and tennis balls were two of his favorites.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> hamsters and tennis balls were two of his favorites.



GROSS


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> GROSS



have you tried it??? It's sooooo wonderful.... IM KIDDING KIDDDING!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I had to play bouncer in my own backyard



Be careful. An area man was killed by "drunk asshole neighbor with knife" here recently. The jackass was creating a disturbance at the man's cookout.

Messed UP!

And I saw an article about a woman shot dead by a member of a band she had hired to perform at her party. Wtf?

She was trying to settle a dispute between the band member and one of her guests. Jeezus! 

Almost makes you want to buy a BAZOOKA.

"Stop. Come no closer. I have a bazooka. Just sayin."

...

Hey, Happy 4th of July! Stay safe. 

(No bazooka.)


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2010)

I saw the guy put a hand on a girl and i reacted (Friday night). There was no way he was coming back again. I came back in and my son (22 years old) is yelling "THAT'S MY DAD!!! YA HEAR???"

Going to Joe Franco's house today for a bbq, and be miserable again and crave stuff I can only look at. 



Curt James said:


> Be careful. An area man was killed by "drunk asshole neighbor with knife" here recently. The jackass was creating a disturbance at the man's cookout.
> 
> Messed UP!
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2010)

*Yesterday*
3x5-8
BB Front Squat (from hang clean position)
175-8, 7, 7
Barbell Row
145-8, 8, 8
Incline Bench
270-8, 7, 6

Cardio: Sprints 15 minutes of Doom


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2010)

Today
LISS Cardio 60 minutes 

posing practice. Looking amazing in the poses. Seratus looks razor sharp, as does my ham/quad seperation! I have cross veins on my biceps.


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2010)

WOW. 

Can't wait to see pics of you all cut up, bud!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> *Yesterday*
> Incline Bench
> 270-8, 7, 6


 

270 for 8 on Incline Bench is sick!  

What contest are you in?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> *Yesterday*
> 
> Cardio: Sprints 15 minutes of Doom



I bet you wish you picked up a skipping rope instead  
I did 15min of sprints today too .. not fun .. but fun in a sick kinda way !! 



juggernaut said:


> Today
> 
> I have cross veins on my biceps.



WE ARE TWINS  

Nice work JUGGY !!! Keep a pluggin along !!! How is the weight coming after your mega re-feed?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> 270 for 8 on Incline Bench is sick!
> 
> What contest are you in?



NJ Open in Maplewood NJ.
My brothers can almost double that for reps. My family has good genetics for strength and fitness. We arent freaks, just hard workers.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> I bet you wish you picked up a skipping rope instead
> I did 15min of sprints today too .. not fun .. but fun in a sick kinda way !!
> 
> 
> ...


me skipping rope is like an ox jumping rope. I stuck with two treadmills. No one was in my gym. 
I'm back to where I was right now, at pre-carb load weight, as of this morning.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's a little dilemma I have: Las Vegas is fastly approaching (July 11). My diet will be out the window. I was considering, since I have to travel via plane (duh) for about 6 hours, I was considering doing an intermittent fast for 20 hours starting the night before, then begin off diet. Eat anything within reason-perhaps keeping carbs for post workout and another meal throguhout the week; then on the day that I leave to come home to NJ and spend another 6 hours on flight, do another 20 hour  intermittent fast. Then when I get up the next day,  Start category 1 PSMF again. 

MariAnne?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 5, 2010)

This could be your *weight.*


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2010)

My wife drops 5 cents in the damn slot machine, works up enough nickels-NICKELS to play a full line (equivalent to 1 dollar) and wins 785.00....SHIT!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> My wife drops 5 cents in the damn slot machine, works up enough nickels-NICKELS to play a full line (equivalent to 1 dollar) and wins 785.00....SHIT!


 
Geez! Can I give her $20 bucks to gamble for me?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2010)

she wins all the time! She even won my heart...


AWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> she wins all the time! She even won my heart...
> 
> 
> AWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!


 
Alright.. you're making me sick now. Just send me off with a "fuck you" and be done with it!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2010)

I cant. That's one thing I get mushed on. She's been amazing to me for almost 20 years. I'm blessed. Seriously.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 5, 2010)

You are!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> she wins all the time! She even won my heart...
> 
> 
> AWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!



Awww JUGGY I like seeing your sappy side. You both are lucky to have found each other. I met my soul mate BUT bad timing has set us back. We remain friends and perhaps one day we will come together again, I have faith. I feel the same way about him that you do about your woman...lucky and blessed


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## davegmb (Jul 6, 2010)

Britain Novice 09

This is the pics of my friend who competes at British natural bodybuilders comp novice level. Paul Bamber is his name, hes in pic 3,4 and 19, think he came third, what do you think? i dont know what to look for really?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Britain Novice 09
> 
> This is the pics of my friend who competes at British natural bodybuilders comp novice level. Paul Bamber is his name, hes in pic 3,4 and 19, think he came third, what do you think? i dont know what to look for really?



He placed well. I'd say he's in need of better traps, arms and calves, but overall well done. Good definition.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2010)

7-6-2010

Day 2
Hang Clean and Press 3x5-8
125-8, 8, 135-6
RDL
235-8, 8, 7 (crap-missed by one!)
Chins
No weight-8, 8, 8
Calf work/ab work

Cardio: 30 minutes on treadmill, LISS, plus needed to do some cleaning in gym, since my cleaning lady is off this week (about an hour's worth). I actually broke a sweat!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2010)

6 days to Las Vegas!!!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2010)

Holy crap, I'm tired! Low carb sucks monkey butt today. I drank 32 ounces of coffee, I'm using clen and need a nap! WTF??


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> holy crap, i'm tired! Low carb sucks monkey butt today. I drank 32 ounces of coffee, i'm using clen and need a nap! Wtf??



stop whining !! I am off clen and have to eat dry chicken and cucumbers all friggin day and i dont even get coffee !! Wuss


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> stop whining !! I am off clen and have to eat dry chicken and cucumbers all friggin day and i dont even get coffee !! Wuss



yep I'm a wuss. Thank you.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2010)

7-8-10
felt really strong today.
3x5-8
BB Front Squat (from hang clean position)
185-6, 5, 6
Barbell Row
155-8, 7, 6
Incline Bench
270-8, 8, 7

Cardio: 45 mins LISS

Hunger is driving me crazy. Need carbs!!! 4 days til Vegas baby!!!!!


----------



## Phineas (Jul 8, 2010)

These are your numbers when devoid of carbs???

I hate you... 

Excellent work! Are you going to post pics of the show?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2010)

Phineas said:


> These are your numbers when devoid of carbs???
> 
> I hate you...
> 
> Excellent work! Are you going to post pics of the show?



Hey this is hard work coming together! I do appreciate the compliments. I do so much better on low carb its funny. People ask me what kind of carbs I take in and when I say 20g they're like HOLY SHIT!!!
Yes, I will be posting August 21 and for my later show in the year on October 30.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Hey this is hard work coming together! I do appreciate the compliments. I do so much better on low carb its funny. People ask me what kind of carbs I take in and when I say 20g they're like HOLY SHIT!!!
> Yes, I will be posting August 21 and for my later show in the year on October 30.



What do you feel is the highlight of your physique?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2010)

Phineas said:


> What do you feel is the highlight of your physique?



A pretty decent X frame. I'm not going to be ginormous by any means-nor do I want to be. My focus is to look like a superhero or a throwback to the 80/90s symmetrical look. At a current 221, standing 6'1", it's not really hard to do it that way. I've been compared to the Dave Draper type of physique. I planned on competing at 205, but might have to settle for 208-210, since I may look to stringy at that weight.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 9, 2010)

Jesus what a wierd day. Everything I ate tasted metallic, I keep smelling fruit out of nowhere and I'm making myself nuts just thinking about food. I hate the fucking Food Network, I'd like to eat a greasy hamburger, fries (which I dont like anyway), pizza loaded with olives and pepperoni, dunkin donuts muffins, and I have a hunkering for pasta at the House of Blues...WTF??

I cant stand tuna anymore, I am eating it everyday twice; I am sick of whey/casein combinations, chicken by the pound for lunch-I want to eat like a goddamn human being!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2010)

FYI eating like a human being isnt all its cracked up to be !!! Trust me I am here and have been doing it for 12 hrs and I am ready to go back to my program lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 10, 2010)

Day 2
Hang Clean and Press 3x5-8
135-8, 7, 6
RDL
245-8, 7, 7 
Chins
20-8, 6, 6
Calf work/ab work

Cardio: 30 minutes on treadmill, LISS


Started intermittent fast at 6pm spanning until 12pm. I'll get by with nothing but coffee and clen/t3.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 10, 2010)

4:15am, my plane leaves for Las Vegas-I will come back 2lbs lighter than Sunday morning.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2010)

_LIVING IT UP IN VEGAAAAAAS!!!_ 

Hope all is going well, juggernaut.


----------



## Built (Jul 12, 2010)

Have an awesome time, buddy!!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 13, 2010)

Jealous. I have never been to Vegas. Sigh. 
We want details and pics !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2010)

Details stay in Vegas! LOL!

We had an amazing time and won some good money back! I'm fat, and need to hit Cat1 on PSMF for ten days. I think I might still be in the running for the show. We'll see by the end of 10 days, starting Sunday morning. I'm really happy I went, and had a great time. I was going to jump off the Stratosphere, but  Sandy asked me not to. She got sappy and sweet-something she never does, and just blew my plan out the water. I ate and trained like a human being and really needed the rest and relaxation. My wife and I went to see Andrew Dice Clay and the fucking guy picked on me!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh and i'm baaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

How was Vegas?


----------



## FMJ (Jul 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> My wife and I went to see Andrew Dice Clay and the fucking guy picked on me!!!


 
Ha haaa! No way! What did he say?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2010)

Built said:


> How was Vegas?



it was unbelievable. It was well worth eating and living like a vacationer. We had a complete blast. I'm really wiped out, tanned, drained from all of the walking-to burn every NIGHT'S dessert! We ate and lived like complete kids. A second honeymoon that went really well and very much deserved.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Ha haaa! No way! What did he say?


We sat in the second row of a medium sized club. Nice place at the Hilton. I got picked on by the first comedianne, she was funny as shit, and from the east coast. 

Dice comes out, kind of fat, old and worn-out looking. But as soon as he started, it was fucking hilarious. He scans the room, sees my wife's "big tits", complimenting her. He says "are you with anyone?" She points to me. He says that big bald headed fuck? you fuck em yet? She says I've been married to him for almost 15 years. He says, yeah but you fuck that head? It looks like a 3d movie coming up and down while youre on top-he looks like shrek...that big fucking golfball sized head....my ribs are hurting at this point. He looks at me and says you're not going to kick my ass now are you? He says, stand up-I stand up, he says oh fuck, my big fuckin mouth. He then says you know your wife has big tits? I said yeah I do. He says you ever motorboat her? I said all the time. He moves on.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2010)

Hahahahaha, that was hilarious. What an awesome dude!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh man.. that's classic!
Dice is a pisser.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2010)

Dice the man. I've seen him 3 times in 20 years and every time he kills.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2010)

Funny story, juggs.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2010)

One of my favorite movies.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> it was unbelievable. It was well worth eating and living like a vacationer. We had a complete blast. I'm really wiped out, tanned, drained from all of the walking-to burn every NIGHT'S dessert! We ate and lived like complete kids. A second honeymoon that went really well and very much deserved.



That's awesome! And the Diceman giving you the works. lol 

Glad you and your wife had such a great time!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2010)

We did, and I am fat as fuck. 229lbs as of this morning. Of course, I've been eating carbs for the entire week, so I am assuming as I get back into PSMF, it will quickly disappear. I look smooth, but everything is still there. August might be chancy, and I may use it as a warmup for the October 30 show. We'll see what happens. I'm not freaked. I knew this going on that I'd be fatter coming home.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> We did, and I am fat as fuck. 229lbs as of this morning. Of course, I've been eating carbs for the entire week, so I am assuming as I get back into PSMF, it will quickly disappear. I look smooth, but everything is still there. August might be chancy, and I may use it as a warmup for the October 30 show. We'll see what happens. I'm not freaked. I knew this going on that I'd be fatter coming home.


 
I'm sure it's more water than fat which should go quick like you said.


----------



## Built (Jul 18, 2010)

Indeed. These "natural disaster" type refeeds are a bit of a coin toss with regard to fat gain, but there IS a finite limit to just how bad it can get. 

PS here's to motorboating.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2010)

Built said:


> PS here's to motorboating.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2010)

Depletion Workout

Flat Dumbbell Press
Seated Cable Rows
Lateral Raises
Standing Calf Raise
Barbell Curls 
Triceps Pushdowns
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Rest 3 minutes

Incline Dumbbell Press
Lat Pulldowns
Lateral Raises
Seated Calf Raise
Cable Curl
Reverse Grip Tricep Pushdown 
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

No cardio...just didnt have any energy. People were saying I looked really tired, and the pukey feeling hit me during the workout of the first round. 

I'm debating doing a 10 day PSMF again, as I really enjoyed the carbs this past week. I may switch to a ud2 routine that I favor, but still up in the air with that. 
I am back on low carbs, and feel pretty lousy right now. It should pass by tomorrow night. I'll make decision then. I want to see what the scale says tomorrow morning. I always drop water on depletion days.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> We did, and I am fat as fuck. 229lbs as of this morning. Of course, I've been eating carbs for the entire week, so I am assuming as I get back into PSMF, it will quickly disappear. I look smooth, but everything is still there. August might be chancy, and I may use it as a warmup for the October 30 show. We'll see what happens. I'm not freaked. I knew this going on that I'd be fatter coming home.



I am glad that you had a great time !! Looks like you and I have the same schedule. I gained 10lbs or water or whatever else tagged along last week. Time to get back on track WE CAN DO IT !! Dice is pretty funny and I am glad that you and the wifey had a blast. 

J


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> We sat in the second row of a medium sized club. Nice place at the Hilton. I got picked on by the first comedianne, she was funny as shit, and from the east coast.
> 
> Dice comes out, kind of fat, old and worn-out looking. But as soon as he started, it was fucking hilarious. He scans the room, sees my wife's "big tits", complimenting her. He says "are you with anyone?" She points to me. He says that big bald headed fuck? you fuck em yet? She says I've been married to him for almost 15 years. He says, yeah but you fuck that head? It looks like a 3d movie coming up and down while youre on top-he looks like shrek...that big fucking golfball sized head....my ribs are hurting at this point. He looks at me and says you're not going to kick my ass now are you? He says, stand up-I stand up, he says oh fuck, my big fuckin mouth. He then says you know your wife has big tits? I said yeah I do. He says you ever motorboat her? I said all the time. He moves on.


 Great story C! ADC is a funny fuck fo sure. Motorboating is where it is at, lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Depletion Workout
> 
> Flat Dumbbell Press
> Seated Cable Rows
> ...


 Vac looked great.. time to get busy.... and you did!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah. I usually dont fall off the wagon once I am back. I guess I have a little jetlag. I'm trying to readjust and just want to sit in my chair and relax. So f-k it, thats what I'm doing.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2010)

Depletion Workout
Day 2
8-19-10
Inc Dumbbell Press
Lat Pulldown
Lateral Raises
Seated Calf Raise
DB Curls 
Triceps Pushdowns
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

Rest 3 minutes

Incline Dumbbell Press
Lat Pulldowns
Lateral Raises
Seated Calf Raise
DB Curl
Tricep Pushdown 
Leg press-leg extensions superset
Leg curls-SHELC superset

20 minute sprints.

Lost 3 lbs since yesterday morning. I'm going to continue using UD2.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2010)

my friend just sent me this; funny as hell!






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

1 hour cardio today. Yay.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 20, 2010)

1hr cardio = gross


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah it sucks.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> my friend just sent me this; funny as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ouch, love the way the camera man laughed too while his friend lost his teeth in the dumbbells, id have probably done the same though lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

A bitch fired me the other day for personal training. I got tired of her fat ass cancelling her appointments, so I gave her time to someone else. She got pissy, and wrote this back to me:

*"This doesn't seem to be working (your schedule and mine / actual results) ( women can't get built like men- speak to other trainers that have trained women and leaned them out and they will tell u heavy weights will not lean women out it will just build them up you don't seem to see that and I am not wasting my time and get built up when I want to lean out , I don't want to do the personal training anymore, you can keep the money that is left over."*

All of the people-women especially, have seen results that went beyond their expected goals. This bitch ate twinkies for breakfast and now does Nutrasystem-eating the brownies and cookies for breakfast, "it's nutrasystem after all."

By the way, the fucktard doesnt realize I dont give out refunds.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

60 minutes of cardio again today, to couple my fucking foul mood.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> A bitch fired me the other day for personal training. I got tired of her fat ass cancelling her appointments, so I gave her time to someone else. She got pissy, and wrote this back to me:
> 
> *"This doesn't seem to be working (your schedule and mine / actual results) ( women can't get built like men- speak to other trainers that have trained women and leaned them out and they will tell u heavy weights will not lean women out it will just build them up you don't seem to see that and I am not wasting my time and get built up when I want to lean out , I don't want to do the personal training anymore, you can keep the money that is left over."*
> 
> ...



Been there and done that. My favorite comment is "your programs may work for some people but they dont work for me" ... my response ... "no they work but the 5lbs of LARD you ate last week doesnt work for you". 

I am glad that the cardio helped you blow off some steam !! Keep rocking it JUGS !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

5lbs? Try 60 fucking whiny "I cant do it wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh" fatass  pounds of lard; never worked a day in her life, spoiled by  her rich daddy at 21, and getting MARRIED!!! At 21!!! Who does that??????


----------



## JennyB (Jul 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 5lbs? Try 60 fucking whiny "I cant do it wahhhhhhhhhhhhhh" fatass  pounds of lard; never worked a day in her life, spoiled by  her rich daddy at 21, and getting MARRIED!!! At 21!!! Who does that??????



JUGGY !! Do you need to do more cardio?! This was yesterday's crap .. lets leave little miss cushion alone and focus on the positives for the day .. you are getting lean and know your stuff .. and some others are still unhappy and have no direction as to how to get better !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

"little miss cushion" hahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa snicker hahahahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa cough cough.....


----------



## JennyB (Jul 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> "little miss cushion" hahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa snicker hahahahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa cough cough.....


 
I was being nice JUGS


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I was being nice JUGS



evil but nice....what am I saying?? fuck nice!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2010)

7/22/10
AM: 20 minute LISS cardio on 7 incline

Tension
Front Squats /ss/ Leg Extension
90-12, 12 
130-12, 12
DB RDL /ss/ Leg curl
80s-12, 12
130-12, 12
Arnies /ss/ Lat Pulldown
55s-12, 12
215-12, 12
BB Dual Bent Over Rows /ss/ Incline DB Bench Press
90-10, 10
80s-10, 8
Hammer Curls /ss/ DB French Press
60s-10, 10
80-12, 10 

Cardio: 25 minutes PM (120-125 bpm avg)


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2010)

Just watched Hot Tub Time Machine.Stupidly great movie.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Just watched Hot Tub Time Machine.Stupidly great movie.



REALLY? My man picked it up at the movie store the other day and I said "are you serious" ... hmmm going to have to giver a try. Tanks JUGS!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 23, 2010)

It's funny hands down, but very stupid. I cracked up several times. Good movie.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 24, 2010)

7-24-10

Power workout
Hang Clean + Press 3x5
160-5, 5, 5
Weighted Chins 3x5
25-5, 5, 5
Front Squats 3x5
185-5, 5, 5
RDL 3x5
265-5, 5, 5
Corner Press 3x5
145-5, 5, 4
Incline DB Bench 3x5
95s-5, 5, 5

sprints, 20 minutes. 

August 21 isn't happening. My dad went into the hospital and we arent sure what's going on with either his heart (my grandfather died of a heart attack-so I'm freaked); my dad assures me he's fine. This happened 2 days ago and I am not myself. My members in gym are asking me if anything is wrong. I really dont want to get into it because I get choked up. My dad is everything to me. He's on the pedestal like my wife. She knows I'm hurting and scared, and is giving me my room. But I am just not feeling August 21. October is around the corner, and that will be my show.


----------



## Built (Jul 24, 2010)

October it is. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 24, 2010)

Sending strength to you JUGS. Its odd how you and I seem to be leading a parallel life. My love was in the hospital this week and it was a terribly stressful time. Hoping that all goes well. October it is !!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 24, 2010)

I feel you Jugs. Lost my dad a few years back and seeing them ill is one of the hardest things to endure. Have strength my friend and stay positive.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks guys. I hope he's okay...I joked to him today that it cant be his heart because he doesnt have one 
I might actually drop on the knees tonight and the Big Guy upstairs to hook me up with some help. Havent done that in years.


----------



## Built (Jul 24, 2010)

"There are no atheists in foxholes."
- various attributions 

I'll have a good thought for you tonight, my friend.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 24, 2010)

Built said:


> "There are no atheists in foxholes."
> - various attributions
> 
> I'll have a good thought for you tonight, my friend.



You did. Put me in good spirits! TY!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your Dad Jugs. Think positive, he'll be ok! 

I lost my Mom almost 3 years ago, and my Dad is by himself in FL and not in the best health. He refuses to come to Jersey, and it would difficult for me to get a job in Florida. It is so tough losing a parent ...

Hang in there and keep saying your prayers. I am a lukewarm believer, but when things like this happen, I find myself turning to the Big Guy for help. My beloved dog Shelby was diagnosed with two types of cancer in 8 weeks (she is 5 years old), and at one point they said she only had 4-6 weeks to live. That was 12 weeks ago and she is fine. I prayed everyday and asked Him please don't take my baby away....  It appears my prayers were answered.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh damn! Thats incredible! I lost my 7 year old dog 2 years ago. She died in my arms, and it still hurts today. You're a lucky man.

I will continue to do this, because my dad is my source of getting tougher when things get rough. He's a strong guy and will be okay. I can feel it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2010)

Switching gears with my diet. 
UD2 is a great GREAT protocol. However, as of late, my stomach has been taking a beating with gas and stomache pains. So, I'm switching back to my favorite routine (BGB with a shoulder specialization), and doing a full CKD with a 15 hour refeed of high carbs. But not as many as the great Lyle McDonald dictates. I'll update as we go on tomorrow.


----------



## Built (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey cool, buddy - good to have a few useful protocols amongst which to alternate, isn't it? 

PS all this talk of pets - I had my almost-nineteen-year-old cat die in my hands half an hour before the last final exam for my Master's. I couldn't let myself cry until it was written, it was brutal. We're so stupid to get pets, they're like having terminally ill children on purpose. It's a terrible price to pay for unconditional love.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your Dad, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2010)

Built said:


> Hey cool, buddy - good to have a few useful protocols amongst which to alternate, isn't it?
> 
> PS all this talk of pets - I had my almost-nineteen-year-old cat die in my hands half an hour before the last final exam for my Master's. I couldn't let myself cry until it was written, it was brutal. We're so stupid to get pets, they're like having terminally ill children on purpose. It's a terrible price to pay for unconditional love.



Its interesting you say that, because every time Mia nestles her head into my chest and stares at me, I have to control my thoughts and not think about what happened to Lacey. But I mean this dog I have just melts me. Like every time I'm down, she crawls on top of me, stares at me and says cut the shit will ya??? I love you daddy! And then the blood pressure drops, the anger dissipates, and bamm I'm in a good mood! Then she licks my face and gets off.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> My dad went into the hospital and we arent  sure what's going on with either his heart (my grandfather died of a  heart attack-so I'm freaked); my dad assures me he's fine. This happened  2 days ago and I am not myself.



Wishing your father a full and speedy recovery, juggernaut. Take care of yourself, man.

Family/peace of mind > competition 



juggernaut said:


> It's funny hands down, but very stupid. I cracked up several times. *Good movie.*



This entire flick is available on YouTube.






YouTube Video











The same people did "Kung Fu Hustle". That's on YouTube, too. Had me rolling.

I've been meaning to check out "Hot Tub Time Machine". The previews looked great.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Oh damn! Thats incredible! I lost my 7 year old dog 2 years ago. She died in my arms, and it still hurts today. You're a lucky man.
> 
> I will continue to do this, because my dad is my source of getting tougher when things get rough. He's a strong guy and will be okay. I can feel it.


 YES, he will


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> But I mean this dog I have just melts me. Like every time I'm down, she crawls on top of me, stares at me and says cut the shit will ya??? I love you daddy! And then the blood pressure drops, the anger dissipates, and bamm I'm in a good mood! Then she licks my face and gets off.


For such a hardass, you are such a softy when it comes to the right cause....  I really admire that in a person.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> For such a hardass, you are such a softy when it comes to the right cause....  I really admire that in a person.


yeaaah some people say I'm a gentle giant....fuck them


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL... you are a piece of work


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 26, 2010)

7-26-10

Day 1
Barbell Rows 5x5
160-5, 5, 170-5, 5, 5
V-Bar Rows 3x8
180-8, 190-8, 6
DB Row 3x12
70s-12, 10, 10
Flat DB Bench 5x5
80s-5, 5, 85-5, 5, 5 
Incline Convergent Press 3x8
200-8, 8, 210-8
Cable Crossovers 3x12
3.0-12, 4.0-12, 12
Seated Calf Press 3x12-20 
90-16, 12, 12 (owwwwww!!!!!!)

Cardio; 30 minutes elliptical 120+ bpm


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2010)

7-27-10
Day 2

Front Squat 5x5
175-5, 5 180-5, 5, 5-
Leg Press 3x8
130-8, 145-8, 160-8
Wall Hack Squat with DBs 3x12 
30s-12, 10, 10
High Foot Placement on Leg Press 3x20
85-14, 12, 12
Bicep DB Curls 5x5
65s-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
Hammer Curls 3x8-12
35s-12, 45s-10, 10

Cardio elliptical 30 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2010)

Never try to show someone a different way of doing things...they take it as an attack on them personally, and when they try to refute it, they look even dumber if they do with heresy from another personal opinion. Try to back something up with fucking research if you want to prove someone wrong.  
I cant stand close-mindedness. It's fucking retarded.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 29, 2010)

*The Quest for Coconut Delts Begins!!!*

_My suits have been a size 52 chest with a 32-34 waist depending on when the suit was fitted...this year, I'm trying out for a 56, but would love to fill a 58. _

7-29-10

Day 3
Hang Clean 5x3-5
185-5, 5, 5, 4, 3
Olympic Corner Press 3x8
115-8, 8, 8
Arnies /ss/ Side Laterals 3x8
50s-8, 6, 6
15s-6, 7, 6

Had to take a 3 minute rest from this portion of the workout; the burn was unreal. 

Chins
25-3, 4, 5, 4, 3
Upright Leg Press Calf Raise 3x8-10
100-10, 115-8, 9
Ab Crunch (weighted) 3x8-12
160-12, 9, 8

Cardio: 30 minutes elliptical


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 29, 2010)

You ever have one of those days where you want to crawl in the sheets and hide??


----------



## JennyB (Jul 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Switching gears with my diet.
> UD2 is a great GREAT protocol. However, as of late, my stomach has been taking a beating with gas and stomache pains. So, I'm switching back to my favorite routine (BGB with a shoulder specialization), and doing a full CKD with a 15 hour refeed of high carbs. But not as many as the great Lyle McDonald dictates. I'll update as we go on tomorrow.



Do you take a good pro-biotic JUGS? I had the same issues but now I take a pro-biotic 3 times a day with my major meals and NO issues at all. Giver a try. I use Natural Factors Ultimate Pro-Biotic. 



juggernaut said:


> You ever have one of those days where you want to crawl in the sheets and hide??



Yeppers. When nothing seems to be going right and you just want it to be over? It happens .. take a good nap .. have a relaxing walk-about and regenerate !!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 30, 2010)

Hows you dad doing?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Do you take a good pro-biotic JUGS? I had the same issues but now I take a pro-biotic 3 times a day with my major meals and NO issues at all. Giver a try. I use Natural Factors Ultimate Pro-Biotic.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers. When nothing seems to be going right and you just want it to be over? It happens .. take a good nap .. have a relaxing walk-about and regenerate !!


Actually, I didnt. But I did take digestive enzymes. It helped occassionally. Not bad a idea though Jenny. I will definitely get some today.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hows you dad doing?


My dad isnt telling me something, I can see it in his face. This scares the shit out of me. I saw him yesterday, and he was coughing a bit. He smokes, so I'm guessing worst-case scenario is that he has lung cancer. His gall bladder is being removed, but there's something going on elsewhere, which is why they havent removed it already. It may be this or it may be nothing. He is avoiding talking about it, and I told him to tell me. He says in his goomba rhetoric, "faggedaboudit." I'm like dad, fucking tell me please (no I didnt say fuck  ), but he's like its nothing.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Day 4

RDL
275-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Good Mornings 3x8
115-8, 6, 7
Leg Extension 3x12-20
90-20, 18, 16
BB Skull Crushers 5x5
90-5, 5, 4, 5, 5
Reverse Grip Tricep Pushdown 3x8-12
6.0-12, 12, 12

Cardio: treadmill 45 mins.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> My dad isnt telling me something, I can see it in his face. This scares the shit out of me. I saw him yesterday, and he was coughing a bit. He smokes, so I'm guessing worst-case scenario is that he has lung cancer. His gall bladder is being removed, but there's something going on elsewhere, which is why they havent removed it already. It may be this or it may be nothing. He is avoiding talking about it, and I told him to tell me. He says in his goomba rhetoric, "faggedaboudit." I'm like dad, fucking tell me please (no I didnt say fuck  ), but he's like its nothing.


 
Life can be a bitch cant it. Nothing i can say really, but hope it is nothing and not what you suspect. Keep us all updated, good luck.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the words, Dave. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 30, 2010)

You're a lucky man, j. Your father wants to protect you. Or, hopefully, it really is nothing.  Wishing your father good health and continued love from a son like you. 

You're a good man.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 31, 2010)

Aww shucks  Just dont tell anyone


----------



## Curt James (Jul 31, 2010)

^I'm telling the world!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 31, 2010)

jerk


----------



## JennyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I heard the rumor JUGS .. the word is out. lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 31, 2010)

stopppppppp...I'm not listeninnnnnnnnngg nananananananannananana


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> My dad isnt telling me something, I can see it in his face. This scares the shit out of me. I saw him yesterday, and he was coughing a bit. He smokes, so I'm guessing worst-case scenario is that he has lung cancer. His gall bladder is being removed, but there's something going on elsewhere, which is why they havent removed it already. It may be this or it may be nothing. He is avoiding talking about it, and I told him to tell me. He says in his goomba rhetoric, "faggedaboudit." I'm like dad, fucking tell me please (no I didnt say fuck  ), but he's like its nothing.


Your Dad is ok, stay positive buddy!  You'll see.... things will be fine


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, I just talked to my dad this morning and he said that the reason he was being so apprehensive about talking to me was because they found something on his lung that they were concerned about while doing a scan. He also said that he got so scared shitless that he went and dropped all of his cigarettes in the garbage and bought nicotine gum and a prescription for some type of medication to stop smoking. So, he doesnt know what the outcome will be, but he's getting the gall bladder surgery on Tuesday. 

I dont know what to say or do, I wanted to yell at him, but thats calling the kettle black. I smoke cigars occassionally.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 1, 2010)

There's a huge difference between the occasional blunt (making an assumption here) and a pack-a-day smoking habit.

Good luck with your dad.  I lost two people to smoking-related cancer, including my own father.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 1, 2010)

8/1/10

Day 1
Barbell Rows 5x5
1185-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
V-Bar Rows 3x8
190-8, 8, 8
DB Row 3x12
70s-12, 12, 10
Flat DB Bench 5x5
85-5, 5, 90-5, 5, 5   
Incline Convergent Press 3x8
210-8, 230-8, 6
Cable Crossovers 3x12
4.0-12, 4.5-10, 10
Seated Calf Press 3x12-20 
90-16, 14, 11

Cardio; 30 minutes elliptical 120+ bpm

Had a good workout, but my mind was preoccupied. I need to focus a bit more.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2010)

8-2-10
Day 2

Front Squat 5x5
185-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Leg Press 3x8
160-8, 8, 8
Wall Hack Squat with DBs 3x12 
30s-12, 12, 12
High Foot Placement on Leg Press 3x20
85-18, 15, 14
Bicep DB Curls 5x5
65s-5, 5, 5, 70s-5, 4
Hammer Curls 3x8-12
50s-12, 9, 8

Cardio treadmill 30 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Well, I just talked to my dad this morning and he said that the reason he was being so apprehensive about talking to me was because they found something on his lung that they were concerned about while doing a scan. He also said that he got so scared shitless that he went and dropped all of his cigarettes in the garbage and bought nicotine gum and a prescription for some type of medication to stop smoking. So, he doesnt know what the outcome will be, but he's getting the gall bladder surgery on Tuesday.


 
Hope the gall bladder surgery goes well this week. 

Can't go back and change it but just do what you have been and be there for him. And if/when it turns out to be a false alarm (as we all are hoping) make sure he sticks to the program to stop smoking.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Hope the gall bladder surgery goes well this week.
> 
> Can't go back and change it but just do what you have been and be there for him. And if/when it turns out to be a false alarm (as we all are hoping) make sure he sticks to the program to stop smoking.



thank you. I was thinking about that actually, and spoke to him today. He "promises" me he's done. We shall see!


please dad, stop....


----------



## davegmb (Aug 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Well, I just talked to my dad this morning and he said that the reason he was being so apprehensive about talking to me was because they found something on his lung that they were concerned about while doing a scan. He also said that he got so scared shitless that he went and dropped all of his cigarettes in the garbage and bought nicotine gum and a prescription for some type of medication to stop smoking. So, he doesnt know what the outcome will be, but he's getting the gall bladder surgery on Tuesday.
> 
> I dont know what to say or do, I wanted to yell at him, but thats calling the kettle black. I smoke cigars occassionally.


 
Yeah ive only heard of this recently, was recomended to my girlfriend and shes getting some off the dr soon, they are suposed to be really strong and effective.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

I lost my Mom to lung cancer almost 3 years ago.  She smoked for like 50 years, but did quit 15 years earlier.

It'll be ok Jugs.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I lost my Mom to lung cancer almost 3 years ago.  She smoked for like 50 years, but did quit 15 years earlier.
> 
> It'll be ok Jugs.


Thanks jersey. This is fucking insane going with this kind of thing in life. throws you off balance!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2010)

Someone approached me about doing a strongman competition in January...should I or no? I'm seriously considering it. I am kind of sick of dieting for a banana hammock and it would be so cool to enter a strongman contest called Battle of the Barn! Feedback?I can easily stay 230 lbs, which is considered light-heavyweight and enter as that.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Someone approached me about doing a strongman competition in January...should I or no? I'm seriously considering it. I am kind of sick of dieting for a banana hammock and it would be so cool to enter a strongman contest called Battle of the Barn! Feedback?I can easily stay 230 lbs, which is considered light-heavyweight and enter as that.


 
Go for it, i love watching strongman comps and im impressed that youve got the kind of strength and conditioning that you could even consider taking part. Maruisz pudzianowski from Poland is the ultimate strongman.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2010)

It's very cool to watch.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Someone approached me about doing a strongman competition in January...should I or no? I'm seriously considering it. I am kind of sick of dieting for a banana hammock and it would be so cool to enter a strongman contest called Battle of the Barn! Feedback?I can easily stay 230 lbs, which is considered light-heavyweight and enter as that.



I SAY GIVER JUGS !!! I like the athletic component of the competition .. plus I am sure that you will be able to have more coco puff sessions during your preparations. lol. 

OH AND HERE IT COMES !!! 








PUT OUT THAT DAMN CIGAR !!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

Go for it!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok, I made up mind. I'm doing it. I'm also in a better frame of mind! 

My dad is good, the shadow they saw is nothing to worry about. Phewwwww....he said they need to keep an eye on it, but they said right now, it isnt anything to be concerned about. Every 3 months they'll be taking tests and checking it. My god, I feel like a weight lifted off my shoulders. He'll be having microscopic surgery on his gall bladder in a few days and will be out the following day. 

So I went to see my daddy yesterday and he said you look bigger. I said I kind of eased off my diet and started training for something. He says, you done with the banana hammock?! I said yeah I think I am. I told him I am entering a strongman contest in January. He asked where? I told him in NY...he says cant you pick anything closer-or do you not want people coming?? I look at him smiling, and thought to myself, I love this fucking guy. I had to leave the room, because I got as emotional as a chick. I fucking love this dude, he's my hero.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 4, 2010)

Your awesome JUGS !! I cannot wait to see your new training and diet prep schedule for the strong man !! Woot Woot !!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Your awesome JUGS !! I cannot wait to see your new training and diet prep schedule for the strong man !! Woot Woot !!



Here it is:

*Day 1 Military Press (5/3/1)* 
Shoulders or Chest ??? 5 sets of 10-20 reps (DB bench, DB Incline, DB Military, Incline press, Dips, Pushups)		
Lats or Upper Back ??? 5 sets of 10-20 reps (DB rows, Bent Over Rows, Chins, T-bar Rows, Lat Pulldowns, Face Pulls, Shrugs)		
Triceps ??? 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Triceps Pushdowns or Triceps Extensions)		

*Day 2 Deadlift (5/3/1)* 
Hamstrings ??? 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Leg Curls, Glute-Ham Raise)		
Quads ??? 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Leg Press, Lunges, Hack Squats)		
Abs ??? 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Sit-ups, Hanging Leg Raises, Ab Wheel, DB Side Bend)		

*Day 3 Bench Press (5/3/1)* 
Shoulders or Chest ??? 5 sets of 10-20 reps (DB bench, DB Incline, DB Military, Incline press, Dips, Pushups)
Lats or Upper Back ??? 5 sets of 10-20 reps (DB rows, Bent Over Rows, Chins, T-bar Rows, Lat Pulldowns, Face Pulls, Shrugs)		
Triceps ??? 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Triceps Pushdowns or Triceps Extensions)		

*Day 4 Front Squat (5/3/1)* 
Low Back ??? 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Reverse Hyper, Back Raise, Good Morning)		
Quads ??? 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Leg Press, Lunges, Hack Squats)		
Abs ??? 5 sets of 10-20 reps (Sit-ups, Hanging Leg Raises, Ab Wheel, DB Side Bend)		

Cardio will be pretty standard; I will split in between sprints (8 seconds of doom or a split between 15 second runs with 45 seconds recovery) to LISS for 30-60 minutes. 

A deloading phase will occur every 5 weeks. 

 Carbs will be kept around the epicenter of the workouts 

*Lifting/HIIT days: *
246g of protein 
123g of fat 
146g of carbohydrate
2,674 calories in total

*Rest/SS Cardio days:* 
246g of protein 
103g of fat 
72g of carbohydrate, 
2,194 calories in total		

From Jim Wendler's book: 		
*Don???t let the simplicity of this fool you. You???ll get sore, and you???ll be tired. The big question here is how much weight to use for the ???down??? sets of 10 reps. The first time you try this, go light. Very light. Go with something you know will be easy ??? maybe around 30-40% of your max. From there, you can work with 50-60%, or whatever you want. You don???t have to progress on these down sets, although you don???t have to use the same weight, either. Although you can. It simply doesn???t matter! Just do 5 sets of 10 reps and build some muscle. Since you???re already warmed up, you can pyramid down here. For example: Squat ??? 315x10, 315x10, 275x10, 245x10, 245x10 You can stay with the same weight for all the sets, but that???s boring as hell. Boring, but big.*


----------



## JennyB (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice. Looks like a solid plan. What are the events in the comp? Divisions? Where is the comp? When? lol . Yes its 20 question hour !!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Nice. Looks like a solid plan. What are the events in the comp? Divisions? Where is the comp? When? lol . Yes its 20 question hour !!



http://www.nastrongman.com/battlebarn3.pdf


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2010)

Skipping Breakfast to Lose Fat | Metabolic Alchemy


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

Getting my PRs for bench, deads and military press (front squat has already been done) today. Kind of curious to see how strong I've become....or where I need to work.
From there, I will rest until Sunday and get a deep tissue massage to recover a bit better, plus epsom salt bath twice a day. 
I bought a hard foam roller at sports authority (which they are NOT)-greatest thing to buy.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

PRs for 1 rep max, 

*August 5, 2010*
Military Press: 205 lbs
Deadlift: 370 lbs (that sucks!)
Incline Bench Press: 350 lbs
Front Squat: 215 lbs (that sucks too!)


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

Hoping to beat the snot out of these PRs in 6 weeks.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Ok, I made up mind. I'm doing it. I'm also in a better frame of mind!
> 
> *My dad is good, the shadow they saw is nothing to worry about.  Phewwwww....he said they need to keep an eye on it, but they said right  now, it isnt anything to be concerned about. Every 3 months they'll be  taking tests and checking it. My god, I feel like a weight lifted off my  shoulders. *He'll be having microscopic surgery on his gall bladder in a few days and will be out the following day.
> 
> So I went to see my daddy yesterday and he said you look bigger. I said I  kind of eased off my diet and started training for something. He says,  you done with the banana hammock?! I said yeah I think I am. I told him I  am entering a strongman contest in January. He asked where? I told him  in NY...he says cant you pick anything closer-or do you not want people  coming?? I look at him smiling, and thought to myself, I love this  fucking guy. I had to leave the room, because I got as emotional as a  chick. I fucking love this dude, he's my hero.



That is awesome news! 



juggernaut said:


> Hoping to beat the snot out of these PRs in 6 weeks.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> PRs for 1 rep max,
> 
> *August 5, 2010*
> Military Press: 205 lbs
> ...


 
Great starting numbers, looking at the routine above you should be breaking through these pretty quick.

Congrats on your dad, still wishing him well on the upcoming surgery.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you omerta. I'm beginning to feel like my dad's worries are a little over. 

As for my numbers, I guess theyre okay, but I wanna crash through them loudly (actually wouldnt do it any other way )


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> My dad is good, the shadow they saw is nothing to worry about. Phewwwww....he said they need to keep an eye on it, but they said right now, it isnt anything to be concerned about. Every 3 months they'll be taking tests and checking it. My god, I feel like a weight lifted off my shoulders. He'll be having microscopic surgery on his gall bladder in a few days and will be out the following day.
> 
> So I went to see my daddy yesterday and he said you look bigger. I said I kind of eased off my diet and started training for something. He says, you done with the banana hammock?!


THIS IS GREAT NEWS!

I told you it was going to be ok....

Now I will wipe the tear from my eye, and go forward. A good physique impresses women, strength impresses guys. I look like shit. I see you and Built, and Jenny and others ripped... again I look like shit. But for the average 54 (close to the AARP 55 age), I am proud of my strength.

I ramble. Great to hear about your Dad, and I will be following your Strongman progress.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> THIS IS GREAT NEWS!
> 
> I told you it was going to be ok....
> 
> ...



Strength training will be starting Sunday. Right now, recuperation from all the little nags I've been feeling lately.

Thanks everyone for the push these last few days. I will do my best to make everyone intrigued and proud of my work, as well  my dad. Who I am dedicating this first contest to.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 5, 2010)

Great news JUGGY !!! I have a feeling those numbers are going to get up there real quick with your dedication, the support from your family and your determination !! BALLS TO THE WALLS MR !!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

Gottdamn right baby!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> *Strength training will be starting Sunday. Right now, recuperation from all the little nags I've been feeling lately.*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the push these last few days. I will do my best to make everyone intrigued and proud of my work, as well  *my dad. Who I am dedicating this first contest to.*



Have a great weekend, j.

And kudos dedicating your first strength contest to your hero!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Have a great weekend, j.
> 
> And kudos dedicating your first strength contest to your hero!



At the very least, it's the only thing I can do!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh come on I support you BUT there is no reason to dedicate your show to me


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Oh come on I support you BUT there is no reason to dedicate your show to me



take a video of you jumping on a trampoline for a half hour and maybe I'll think of doing it for you.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Oh come on I support you BUT there is no reason to dedicate your show to me



take a video of you jumping on a trampoline for a half hour and maybe I'll think of doing it for you.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> take a video of you jumping on a trampoline for a half hour and maybe I'll think of doing it for you.


 
I'll throw in a second, third and fourth vote for this idea. 

And dude it's awesome your dedicating the show to your dad. But I'm sure he's proud of you already.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW your going to wish you never said that JUGS !! It might be a boring video .. but watch youtube for your request.  Oh I have always wanted someone to dedicate a show to me .. and your dad of course


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2010)

LOL.... Jenny, Jenny, Jenny!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> LOL.... Jenny, Jenny, Jenny!


I know right??


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The strongman training begins!*

Day 1
8-7-10

*Military Press ??? 531*
Warmup
5x90
5x110
>5x120=5 (tired today, got very little sleep last night-out late)					
High Incline DB Bench/Military Press ??? 5 sets of 10
55s-12, 10; 40s-10, 35s-10, 10
*(the pumps I received from this exercise work nauseating!!!)* 

Face Pulls with cable ??? 5 sets of 10
6.0-10, 10, 6.5-9, 10, 				
Tricep Pushdown ??? 5 sets of 10	
8.5-10, 10, 10,  8, 9			

Cardio: 20 minute LISS. Just didnt have any energy after last night. 

Not a bad workout, but certainly not my best. I'll be better after a nap and some relaxation.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2010)

Will be watching fo sho.  I'm sure I could find it easy, but I am lazy.  What is you current weight?  How much are you going to bulk up to for the strongman?

I love the "I know right?", most here do not understand that is SO Jersey speak.... lol.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I know right??



YOU KNOW NUTTIN  lol



JerseyDevil said:


> Will be watching fo sho.  I'm sure I could find it easy, but I am lazy.  What is you current weight?  How much are you going to bulk up to for the strongman?
> 
> I love the "I know right?", most here do not understand that is SO Jersey speak.... lol.



Jersey speak huh?! Its called IMPROPER English


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 7, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Jersey speak huh?! Its called IMPROPER English




aaaayyy fagedaboudit.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 7, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Will be watching fo sho.  I'm sure I could find it easy, but I am lazy.  What is you current weight?  How much are you going to bulk up to for the strongman?
> 
> I love the "I know right?", most here do not understand that is SO Jersey speak.... lol.



If you aint from Jersey, you're a lost cause. It's a completely different social more in the small state!

As for my weight, I will stay under 230 lbs. I'm currently hovering about 225-227. I'll drop a few lbs, but as the contest gets near, I'll bring in some more carbs, not much, but some and center them around the workout.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 7, 2010)

Deciding to make training atlas 




YouTube Video









stones, since the contest will include this event.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 7, 2010)

YouTube Video










this is actually the cleaner way...I may do it this way.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2010)

Day 2 
8-8-10

*Deadlift (5/3/1)* 
Warmup
5x190
5x220
>5x250=9 reps
Leg Curls ??? 5x10
160-10, 10, 145-10, 130-10, 8	
Leg Press - 5x10
190-10, 10, 8, 8	
Weighted Ab Crunch ??? 5x10
160-10, 170-10, 10, 180-10, 8

Cardio elliptical 30 minutes.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2010)

Day 2 
8-810-10

*Incline Bench Press (5/3/1)	*
Warmup
5x200
5x240
>5x270=10 (I friggin killed this)
Dips – 5x10-20
10, 10, 8, 6, 6	
Lat Pulldown - 5x10
200-15, 215-10, 9, 8, 8 
Machine Tricep Extension – 5x10
90-10, 95, 10, 10, 9, 9

Cardio: sprints on treadmill 20 mins.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2010)

The pumps I get immediately after the first exercise is done are just sickening.


----------



## FMJ (Aug 10, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Will be watching fo sho. I'm sure I could find it easy, but I am lazy. What is you current weight? How much are you going to bulk up to for the strongman?
> 
> I love the "I know right?", most here do not understand that is SO Jersey speak.... lol.


 

I take shit from my wife all the time about my Jersey talk! 
For one thing, she say's any words that end in the letters "er" we simply change to "a". For example, butter, diaper, supper.. all become butta, diapa and suppa. Thats the Jersey city in me. I'd also venture to say that we were the originaters of the now very popular "nigga" !


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2010)

or how about my favorite..."did you eat?"; easily transformed into "jeat?"


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2010)

first day back on clen after a 2 week haitus.....


----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> aaaayyy fagedaboudit.



Teachers especially get hung up on proper English. There was a near uprising when a principal asked me to make a poster using the word AIN'T in bubble letters. I forget what the saying was but she used the word to make it more catchy. 

It got ugly from there. 

Never understood the resistance. People don't talk like _bankers _in real life.

"Good afternoon. And how are you doing today, my friend? Please pass my good tidings onto your family when you see them next. Thank you!"

 

No.


----------



## FMJ (Aug 10, 2010)

Wait a minute. Teachers are hung up on proper english?!? Then why are they teaching Ebonics? 

"That shit be tight yo so you be chillin 'fore I get all whack on up in here."


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2010)

My fav is the short "ings".  For whatever reason I notice this much more with girls... 

Swimming, becomes "swim-n"
Talking, becomes "talk-n"
Sweating, becomes "sweat-n"
and f******?  aint going to go there...
... and water?  were-der

This may be more Philly/Southern Jersey.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2010)

I used to teach gangbangers...they'd be confused when I said "youse", fagedaboudit, aaay yo....the fuck? I'm not only from Jersey-I'm a friggin goomba!
Best thing was when i got pissed at something my students did, I'd begin cursing streams of Italian. Avasasasottita!!! Fongul! Aaay statdejit!!
I know I'm not spelling it right, but youse know what I'm sayin right??


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> My fav is the short "ings".  For whatever reason I notice this much more with girls...
> 
> Swimming, becomes "swim-n"
> Talking, becomes "talk-n"
> ...



naw, it's up Nort' too.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2010)

anyone for drivin da car to da mawwwwll and grabbin some cowwwfee and chawklit donuts?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I take shit from my wife all the time about my Jersey talk!
> For one thing, she say's any words that end in the letters "er" we simply change to "a". For example, butter, diaper, supper.. all become butta, diapa and suppa. Thats the Jersey city in me. I'd also venture to say that we were the originaters of the now very popular "nigga" !



dude....you DIDNT marry a Jersey girl?????? What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## FMJ (Aug 10, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> dude....you DIDNT marry a Jersey girl?????? What the fuck is wrong with you?


 
Ha ha haaa! 
I didn't actually. Every Jersey girl I ever dated was too much like my mother. Bitchy, bossy and berating.
Oh, and they all cheated on me too... so .. you know.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 10, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> first day back on clen after a 2 week haitus.....


Someone a little jittery?! CLEN on a building program? 



juggernaut said:


> anyone for drivin da car to da mawwwwll and grabbin some cowwwfee and chawklit donuts?



Arent you guys done this jibber jabber yet???


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2010)

clen and t3 on a clean bulk actually work well. I have some pubmed information that I found last night regarding this. Plus, I've upped my intake of carbs and need to stay under 230 for the light heavy div. 

Jibber jabber????? aAaaaaaaaaaay yooooo......someone's tawkin bout us Jersey!! She needs to wear some cement boots huh? Or should I faggedaboudit?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 11, 2010)

My brother in law is from New Jersey, he's an Italian American Dipaola's the surname. Is Jersey city the same as New Jersey or do i sound stupid now???? probably stupid yeah


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I used to teach gangbangers...they'd be confused when I said "youse", fagedaboudit, aaay yo....the fuck? I'm not only from Jersey-I'm a friggin goomba!
> Best thing was when i got pissed at something my students did, I'd begin cursing streams of Italian. Avasasasottita!!! Fongul! Aaay statdejit!!
> I know I'm not spelling it right, but youse know what I'm sayin right??



Damned yout's. 



JennyB said:


> CLEN on a building program?


It favours the promotion of transitional fibres to fast-twitch analogues. 



juggernaut said:


> clen and t3 on a clean bulk actually work well. I have some pubmed information that I found last night regarding this. Plus, I've upped my intake of carbs and need to stay under 230 for the light heavy div.


T3 while bulking supports protein synthesis, and should also help with glucose disposal. Clen and T3 should work very well together while bulking. I'm very excited to watch your progress on this combo. JennB, you should look at some of the research on this; there's a bunch of it in pubmed.


----------



## FMJ (Aug 11, 2010)

davegmb said:


> My brother in law is from New Jersey, he's an Italian American Dipaola's the surname. Is Jersey city the same as New Jersey or do i sound stupid now???? probably stupid yeah


 
Jersey City is IN New Jersey. It's... well.. a "city". 

Now I sound stupid! Thanks Dave.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2010)

Day 2 
8-11-10

*Barbell Front Squat (5/3/1)* 
Warmup
5x100
5x110
>5x130=9 piece of cake!
Hyperextensions
10, 13, 10, 11, 10	
DB Hack Squat - 5x10
40s-11, 12, 10, 10, 10 
DB Side Bends – 5x10
70-10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Cardio: sprints on treadmill 20 mins.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Jersey City is IN New Jersey. It's... well.. a "city".
> 
> Now I sound stupid! Thanks Dave.


Gee ya think


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2010)

Built said:


> Damned yout's.









YouTube Video


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2010)

That's exactly what I was thinking of...


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2010)

Pylon said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking of...



beat you to it


----------



## JennyB (Aug 11, 2010)

Built said:


> Damned yout's.
> 
> 
> It favours the promotion of transitional fibres to fast-twitch analogues.
> ...



Cool I will definately take a look.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 12, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Jersey City is IN New Jersey. It's... well.. a "city".
> 
> Now I sound stupid! Thanks Dave.


 
LOL yeah should have engaged the brain before i posted this one, so New Jersey must be a 'state' then, i get it i wasnt sure........but ive no idea about American geography have i, im a foreigner, there's a bloody big ocean in between us lol Id like to see you guys answer some questions on places in europe, now i bet there would be a few confused looks then. Im just trying to save face now, i know lol


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> LOL yeah should have engaged the brain before i posted this one, so New Jersey must be a 'state' then, i get it i wasnt sure........but ive no idea about American geography have i, im a foreigner, there's a bloody big ocean in between us lol Id like to see you guys answer some questions on places in europe, now i bet there would be a few confused looks then. Im just trying to save face now, i know lol



bring it on smartass. I used to teach!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> bring it on smartass. I used to teach!


 
Okay, ill shut up then lol


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

That's not fair.  Europe is, like, a really big country...


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Okay, ill shut up then lol



alright then....bitches!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 12, 2010)

There seems to be alot of extra testosterone in here .. and over geography  

Hey JUGS you ignoring me or something? No response to the PM?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> There seems to be alot of extra testosterone in here .. and over geography
> 
> Hey JUGS you ignoring me or something? No response to the PM?



done!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2010)

I have been having this surge of needing to train again. I'm not supposed to be training until Saturday. I dont know if I can wait LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 13, 2010)

Day 1
8-13-10

*Military Press ??? 531*
Warmup
3x100
3x110
>3x130=5
High Incline DB Bench/Military Press ??? 5 sets of 10
60s-10, 10; 50s-10, 45s-10, 12
Face Pulls with cable ??? 5 sets of 10
8.0-10, 10, 11, 10 
Tricep Pushdown ??? 5 sets of 10	
8.0-14, 12, 14, 10, 12	

Cardio: 20 minute sprints


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Gazhole (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice work, dude!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Day 1
> 8-13-10
> 
> *Military Press ??? 531*
> ...



Fixed...look again and thanks!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 13, 2010)

170 is nice and huge for a military! Good stuff


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a start. I want to break through 200 by the end of October.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2010)

Lookin strong as always!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 15, 2010)

Maryland in one day wipes me the hell out. I was down there pimping my supplement line. I'm exhausted, but not to shot to not workout. Thanks to my amazingly beautiful, spectacularly friggin awesome wife who helped me get through a long day. 

Sandygirl, I friggin love you!!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 15, 2010)

Day 2 
8-15-10

*Deadlift (5/3/1)	
*Warmup
3x255
3x285
>3x315=8
Leg Curls ??? 5x10
160-10, 10, 145-10, 130-10, 9	
Leg Press - 5x10
160-10, 10, 10, 10, 11 (scaled back for bad form)	
Weighted Ab Crunch ??? 5x10
180-10, 10, 9, 9, 8

Cardio: 17 minutes of sprinting doom!!!


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

jugger are you going into power lifting brother? i just read a post of yours, but, i thought you were joking. just curious as i follow your journal alot. thnx.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes M. I got out of BBing and started to think VERY seriously about strongman competition. I'm entering the Battle in the Barn as a light-heavy in January. 
Check your inbox.


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

^^ok hope u do very well brother. 

check u box.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 15, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Maryland in one day wipes me the hell out. I was down there pimping my supplement line. I'm exhausted, but not to shot to not workout. Thanks to my amazingly beautiful, spectacularly friggin awesome wife who helped me get through a long day.
> 
> Sandygirl, I friggin love you!!


 
What supplement line are you promoting Jugg?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 15, 2010)

davegmb said:


> What supplement line are you promoting Jugg?



My buddy and business partner and I formed a company called Beyond Nutrition. Beyond Nutrition (we're also on Facebook under that name). We developed a post workout recovery formula with research behind it. Everything in it works. We also have a pretty unique pre-workout stim and our take on BCAAs coming very soon. More to come; we've been doing it since December and we cannot believe the reaction we've received!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2010)

SHE WON!!!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 16, 2010)

^ I watched that show too. She was the cutest competitor. 

I see your running some sprints. What kind of intervals are you working? Speed?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ I watched that show too. She was the cutest competitor.
> 
> I see your running some sprints. What kind of intervals are you working? Speed?


I liked the way she spoke and yeah she was cute. Personality went a long way with her. 
As for sprints, MariAnne wrote this a few years back. I love it. 

Got Built? » 8 seconds of glory


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 17, 2010)

Day 3 
8-17-10

*Incline Bench Press (5/3/1)* 
Warmup
3x220
3x250
>3x280=11
Dips – 5x10-20
10, 11, 10, 9, 7	
Lat Pulldown - 5x10
215-12, 10, 10, 9, 10 
Machine Tricep Extension – 5x10
95, 14, 12, 11, 10, 8

Cardio: sprints on elliptical 20 mins.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 17, 2010)

I love to do sprints, but the shin splints destroy me. I think I may have found an answer to my problem!

http://www.joeskopec.com/dard/dard.htm


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

I found that a good pair of running shoes got rid of mine. Just a thought.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 17, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I found that a good pair of running shoes got rid of mine. Just a thought.



So did I. I spent a ton of money on them, and the good thing is they help, but I go through shoes every six months. I'm not spending 100 beans on shoes. That's ludicrous. 
I also want to strengthen that area only because it will help in doing sprints.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^I'm not made of money. Can usually get some decent adidas or Nike for $60 on sale at the mall. But I wear them until they fall off my feet! 



juggernaut said:


> YouTube Video



One of my favorite movies of all time! 

What's up, juggahnaaaaaauuuuuut???!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> So did I. I spent a ton of money on them, and the good thing is they help, but I go through shoes every six months. I'm not spending 100 beans on shoes. That's ludicrous.
> I also want to strengthen that area only because it will help in doing sprints.


 
Wow you do run through them like crazy, mine typically last me a good year to year and a half.

It'll be interesting to see how it goes, if it works out well for you'll I'll maybe build one to.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2010)

That's cuz he weighs enough to tear up any running shoe. Running shoes are designed for 120-175 lb people.  Juggs can eat them for lunch... and then belch, LOL.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

New runners helped me too! 
How about you post a video of you running your sprints and we can tell you what your doing wrong?! hehe "its an experiment" of course


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 17, 2010)

JennyB said:


> New runners helped me too!
> How about you post a video of you running your sprints and we can tell you what your doing wrong?! hehe "its an experiment" of course


funny....but I'm looking forward to yours first.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

^ OH I dont have shin splints anymore .. so the professor isnt needed this time


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> That's cuz he weighs enough to tear up any running shoe. Running shoes are designed for 120-175 lb people.


 
If that's the case I should be getting new ones once a quarter. 

Well that or I'm just to lazy to go fast enough. I'd rather do stair intervals than sprints.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> That's cuz he weighs enough to tear up any running shoe. Running shoes are designed for 120-175 lb people.  Juggs can eat them for lunch... and then belch, LOL.



I only eat them with pizza on Fridays. Other than that, it's purely fat and protein.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^*THREE CHEERS FOR FAT AND PROTEIN!!!*


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

Mmmm fat and protein  Do cheeseburgers count


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Mmmm fat and protein  Do cheeseburgers count



As long as there's no bun!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 18, 2010)

So, what's the latest on the show, fat boy?

Cheeseburgers with no bun......BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Mmmm fat and protein  Do cheeseburgers count



They do indeed. 

I lost the majority of my initial weight loss on the Atkins diet. I took excellent advantage of McDonalds during this period - a lunch-time standard for me was a Big Xtra with cheese. I'd peel off the bun and eat the cheeseburger with mayo and a salad. 

Easiest G-D diet I ever did. Weight FELL off me. 

Three cheers for protein and fat!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So, what's the latest on the show, fat boy?
> 
> Cheeseburgers with no bun......BLASPHEMY!



I will agree with DM on that one  



Built said:


> They do indeed.
> 
> I lost the majority of my initial weight loss on the Atkins diet. I took excellent advantage of McDonalds during this period - a lunch-time standard for me was a Big Xtra with cheese. I'd peel off the bun and eat the cheeseburger with mayo and a salad.
> 
> ...



Mmm what about a Big Mac sans bun? 

I will double woot woot for fat and protein  
Poor gullbladder !! lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

Carlos Jr. has the 6 dollar burgers and you can get them without the bun already, plus much more meat than a Big Mac. They just wrap it in lettuce. 

In N Out does as well it's called "Protein Style", but it's on the "Secret Menu" and not posted. They havea 4x4 as well which is 4 patties 4 slices cheese. 

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 18, 2010)

O .. are you talking English? I am a cannuck and we certainly dont have those fooderies here


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> As long as there's no bun!


Has anyone here heard of Five Guys? Great burgers, and talking about buns? Our ladies here (Jenny B and Built) are world class.... Did I just say that?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> ^ are you related to Josh by any chance?


 
Nope nobody in the family by that name, sorry.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> O .. are you talking English? I am a cannuck and we certainly dont have those fooderies here


 
hahaah it's my hacked version of english. 

In-N-Out’s Secret Menu :: Badmouth

There is a link to some fools that had a 100x100 (100 patties and 100 slices of cheese)

Hey JD, I've heard of them but never been yet. I think they are an east coast thing if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So, what's the latest on the show, fat boy?
> 
> Cheeseburgers with no bun......BLASPHEMY!


I'm still hovering around 10-12% bf. I dont feel or look bad at all. My numbers ontinue to growon my 531 program. I love it!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 18, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Has anyone here heard of Five Guys? Great burgers, and talking about buns? Our ladies here (Jenny B and Built) are world class.... Did I just say that?



I have one around my development, right next to a barber-both of which I dont frequent (I'm extremely bald). I have always wanted to try one of theirs, and they were talking about it on Howard Stern the other morning...might have to stop by.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 18, 2010)

My dad had his surgery on his gall bladder with no issues. He's feeling good and very high.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 18, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Has anyone here heard of Five Guys? Great burgers, and talking about buns? Our ladies here (Jenny B and Built) are world class.... Did I just say that?



YES you did just say that 



omerta2010 said:


> hahaah it's my hacked version of english.
> 
> In-N-Out???s Secret Menu :: Badmouth
> 
> ...



LMAO at the patties and cheese.



juggernaut said:


> I have one around my development, right next to a barber-both of which I dont frequent *(I'm extremely bald)*. I have always wanted to try one of theirs, and they were talking about it on Howard Stern the other morning...might have to stop by.



Ummm are there varying degrees of baldness?  LMAO



juggernaut said:


> My dad had his surgery on his gall bladder with no issues. He's feeling good and very high.



Yah for pops !! No burgers for him for a while


----------



## davegmb (Aug 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> My dad had his surgery on his gall bladder with no issues. He's feeling good and very high.


 

Great news, hope your feeling much better about things now. Been in hospital myself alot this past week, my mum fell down the stairs and broke her femur ouch, but she's had the op and is doing fine too.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 19, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Great news, hope your feeling much better about things now. Been in hospital myself alot this past week, my mum fell down the stairs and broke her femur ouch, but she's had the op and is doing fine too.


Actually Dave, I'm not. My brother in law wound up in the ICU since Tuesday because he's battling AIDS. They lost a pulse twice in two days. I dont think he's going to make it much longer. I went to see him yesterday and he's in a semicoma. Not a good day yesterday, seeing this proud guy who loves life dwindle down to this isnt fair. And my wife, who is the matriarch in the family, and puts on a tough act, cried on me for ages. I am fucking wiped out.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 19, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Are you certain you dont live in the Kansas city area?
> 
> *ANSWER ME GODDAMNIT!*


Uh dont think he's interested in you. He doesnt fly that way.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Actually Dave, I'm not. My brother in law wound up in the ICU since Tuesday because he's battling AIDS. They lost a pulse twice in two days. I dont think he's going to make it much longer. I went to see him yesterday and he's in a semicoma. Not a good day yesterday, seeing this proud guy who loves life dwindle down to this isnt fair. And my wife, who is the matriarch in the family, and puts on a tough act, cried on me for ages. I am fucking wiped out.



I am so sorry to hear that Jugs. Hugs to you and the family during this tough time. xx


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 19, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Jugs. Hugs to you and the family during this tough time. xx



just wear the white wife-beater when you hug me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Actually Dave, I'm not. My brother in law wound up in the ICU since Tuesday because he's battling AIDS. They lost a pulse twice in two days. I dont think he's going to make it much longer. I went to see him yesterday and he's in a semicoma. Not a good day yesterday, seeing this proud guy who loves life dwindle down to this isnt fair. And my wife, who is the matriarch in the family, and puts on a tough act, cried on me for ages. I am fucking wiped out.


 
Wow when it rains it pours sometimes. 

Glad your dad's doing better though. 

You and your family will be in our thoughts.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 19, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Are you certain you dont live in the Kansas city area?
> 
> *ANSWER ME GODDAMNIT!*


 
Take it easy bro, 

I'm out here on the Left coast (Nor-Cal) and no not SF lmao


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> just wear the white wife-beater when you hug me.



LMAO .. ahhh he is back


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 19, 2010)

JennyB said:


> LMAO .. ahhh he is back



ehhh sort of. I'm mentally shot.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 19, 2010)

Day 4 
8-19-10

*Barbell Front Squat (5/3/1)* 
Warmup
5x155
5x175
>5x185=6
Hyperextensions
14, 11, 12, 10, 9	
DB Hack Squat - 5x10
40s-13, 14, 12, 10, 10
DB Hammer Curls 5x10
55s-12, 12, 10, 10, 8 
DB Side Bends ??? 5x10
70-12, 14, 12, 12

Cardio: s30 mins elliptical.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> ehhh sort of. I'm mentally shot.



Well thats understandable given all the stress you have been under this month. Keep plugging away JUGGY!! 



juggernaut said:


> Day 4
> 8-19-10
> 
> *Barbell Front Squat (5/3/1)*
> ...



How long does your workout take? The hypers done without weight?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 19, 2010)

Hypers are without weight, for now at least. Once I hit 20 for three sets, I'll add 25 lbs. 

The workouts take about 90 minutes.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

^ 90 minutes? I am assuming that you take solid rests in between sets then. 

Have you ever tried turning your toes out slightly when you do your hypers? I started doing it recently as a few trainers and competitors said they find it targets the glute attachement well .. assuming your doing your hypers on a 45degree bench that is.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2010)

Damn dude.... Sorry to hear about more family crisis. Life sometimes sucks, but then all of a sudden it is awesome. 

Maybe you and I could leave f*ing New Jersey and set up shop in the Grand Cayman islands. Let's buy some Jet Ski's, some rental properties, and offer scuba diving adventures, and make a fortune! 

You think I'm crazy... a member here did it, but with a Jamaican accent. LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 19, 2010)

Good thoughts Jersey. Unfortunately, my bro in law died tonight. I just got home with helping my other brother in law not destroy himself. I need to rest, and probably wont be updating until Monday. Have a good weekend all. Be well.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Good thoughts Jersey. Unfortunately, my bro in law died tonight. I just got home with helping my other brother in law not destroy himself. I need to rest, and probably wont be updating until Monday. Have a good weekend all. Be well.



I am so sorry to hear that JUGS 
Wife beater hugs to you and a kiss to the wife and rest of the family. 
You do need to rest and take care of yourself. 

I know that you dont know me well but if there is anything I can do .. just let me know.


----------



## Built (Aug 20, 2010)

<e-hug> :'(


----------



## davegmb (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats really sad news and im sorry to hear it Jugg, look after yourself.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Everyone; thank you for your well wishes. I have a nice set of peeps here, and you've all been very gracious and caring. I really appreciate it during this hard time. You're truly inspiring me to be nicer to others, as well as helping me keeping focused on this contest in January. 

Thank you all.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 20, 2010)

We are always there for yah JUGS.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 20, 2010)

juggs sorry to hear and sending good vibes your way . 

 nice log just got done reading it all 

1. dad quit smoking ? if not i got a great ebook i can send u . i watch 10 friends quit. u can smoke while reading it and then u put it down and never pick it up . its called "allen carr easy way to quit smoking "

2. do u have the 531 ebook if not let me know . also i got 150 ebooks cough. 

Stay classy!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you. 

The old man did stop still, and now takes up Hubba Bubba as his thing to replace it. I told him to get the sugarless and he loves it.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 21, 2010)

^ Haha thats cute .. does he blow bubbles? = priceless


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Good thoughts Jersey. Unfortunately, my bro in law died tonight. I just got home with helping my other brother in law not destroy himself. I need to rest, and probably wont be updating until Monday. Have a good weekend all. Be well.


I am so sorry to hear... I hope for peace for you and your family. Not sure if this is comforting, but as they say, he is in a better place now. The suffering is over, and he is with the angels.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ Haha thats cute .. does he blow bubbles? = priceless


he tries, but the gum comes right out and hits the floor. I tried teaching him, my wife tried, and my son tried. Not happening!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I am so sorry to hear... I hope for peace for you and your family. Not sure if this is comforting, but as they say, he is in a better place now. The suffering is over, and he is with the angels.



I agree. My mother in law was waiting for him in Heaven and is now showing him around. I'm very sad, but in a way, I know she's taking care of him. My brother in law was very sick, and paralyzed. He suffered for 20+ years with HIV. He's in a better place now. 
My wife is taking it hard, but she got a compliment from me today that literally changed her. I told her she did an amazing job with him. She made all the decisions (legally) for him and cooked all his foods and spoiled him. I told her mom would be so proud of her because she made him feel special. Now he can rest. And, now she can rest. Her job is done.


----------



## unclem (Aug 21, 2010)

^^^hope things get better jugger as your one hell of a nice guy.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> he tries, but the gum comes right out and hits the floor. I tried teaching him, my wife tried, and my son tried. Not happening!



Haha thats awesome! 



juggernaut said:


> I agree. My mother in law was waiting for him in Heaven and is now showing him around. I'm very sad, but in a way, I know she's taking care of him. My brother in law was very sick, and paralyzed. He suffered for 20+ years with HIV. He's in a better place now.
> My wife is taking it hard, but she got a compliment from me today that literally changed her. I told her she did an amazing job with him. She made all the decisions (legally) for him and cooked all his foods and spoiled him. I told her mom would be so proud of her because she made him feel special. Now he can rest. And, now she can rest. Her job is done.



JUGS I thought you didnt want everyone to know how soft and sweet you are? Now the jig is up FOR SURE. Your a special one thats for sure.


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

^^^ no he still tells as he sees it but i never had a problem with him jen.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I agree. My mother in law was waiting for him in Heaven and is now showing him around. I'm very sad, but in a way, I know she's taking care of him. My brother in law was very sick, and paralyzed. He suffered for 20+ years with HIV. He's in a better place now.
> My wife is taking it hard, but she got a compliment from me today that literally changed her. I told her she did an amazing job with him. She made all the decisions (legally) for him and cooked all his foods and spoiled him. I told her mom would be so proud of her because she made him feel special. Now he can rest. And, now she can rest. Her job is done.


 
That is an awesome way to look at this situation, and hopefully bringing it to your wife's attention helps her begin the healing process. 

Hope things are going better this week.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, it's all over. I'm drained. 
I'll post my workout from yesterday morning tomorrow. Nothing to rave about.

Omerta, that sig line is friggin great! 

Jen; I may be a little soft...sort of. 

Unclem; thank you for the good words. 


Again, thank you all for well wishes. I do appreciate it.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2010)

from Sunday

Military Press 531
Warmup
5x110
3x120
>1x140=2 (shitty workout)

I left after my dissapointing last set. I wasnt there mentally. 

Today, I'm a bit more in tune. We shall see.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2010)

8/24/10

*Deadlift 531*
Warmup
5x265
3x295
>1x315 = 6 (blew right through it!)
Leg Curl 5x10-20
140-12, 11, 120-11, 110-11, 11
Leg Press 5x10-20
160-14, 12, 11, 10, 11
Hammer Curls 3x10-20
55s-12, 11, 10\
Weighted Ab Crunch 5x10-20
180-14, 12, 16, 10, 7

Cardio 30 mins LISS


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Omerta, that sig line is friggin great!


 Fight Club is one of my fav movies. There are so many great lines from it.

Glad to see your back at it.

Thanks,

Lance


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2010)

Not fully back into it, as my wife is struggling very hard. I'm calling her every other hour to make sure she's okay. All she does is cry, and I dont really know what to say to her. I'm just being really gentle-voiced and kind of not bringing up the 2 ton elephant we're living with in our living room; I feel guilty as hell being at work-as if I should be home with her. My son didnt go to work either. 
It is very quiet in my house. Too quiet. I guess it's going to be a while before good times come back. Especially since my brother in law was the heart of a lot of good times.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Not fully back into it, as my wife is struggling very hard. I'm calling her every other hour to make sure she's okay. All she does is cry, and I dont really know what to say to her. I'm just being really gentle-voiced and kind of not bringing up the 2 ton elephant we're living with in our living room; I feel guilty as hell being at work-as if I should be home with her. My son didnt go to work either.
> It is very quiet in my house. Too quiet. I guess it's going to be a while before good times come back. Especially since my brother in law was the heart of a lot of good times.


 
That's the bad part of having and running your own business. But I'm sure as she deals with it in her way the fact that you are being to concerned and at the same time sounds like giving her enough space to sort through it in her head she'll appreciate it.

I remember when grandpa passed away, we had sort of the same situation for many holidays and christmas's being almost so silent they were akward. Even now when you bring up his name it kind of goes hush and then we start talking about all the good times. But it took a long time to get to that point.

And we're guys and aren't supposed to know the perfect thing to say.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> That's the bad part of having and running your own business. But I'm sure as she deals with it in her way the fact that you are being to concerned and at the same time sounds like giving her enough space to sort through it in her head she'll appreciate it.
> 
> I remember when grandpa passed away, we had sort of the same situation for many holidays and christmas's being almost so silent they were akward. Even now when you bring up his name it kind of goes hush and then we start talking about all the good times. But it took a long time to get to that point.
> 
> And we're guys and aren't supposed to know the perfect thing to say.



thats exactly right on ALL counts!!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2010)

I know your worlds been turned upside down lately, so do you think you will give the strongman comp a miss or you planning to still do it. For what its worth i think its a good idea to still do it, be a nice distraction from all thats gone on?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2010)

8/25/10

*Bench 531*
Warmup
5x240
3x270
>1x300 = 6
Dips 5x10-20
11, 11, 10, 8, 6
Lat Pulldown 5x10-20
215-14, 11, 10, 9, 8 
Machine Tricep Extensions 3x10-20
95-15, 12, 11, 10, 10
Leg Press Calf Raise 3x8-10
115-10, 130-8, 9

Cardio 30 mins LISS


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I know your worlds been turned upside down lately, so do you think you will give the strongman comp a miss or you planning to still do it. For what its worth i think its a good idea to still do it, be a nice distraction from all thats gone on?


My wife and I actually talked about this. She said dont stop training for this at all costs. She said Eddie wouldve wanted to see it. She also wants me to dedicate this to Eddie. I kinda got ya knooooowwwww..... 

So, does that answer the question?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> My wife and I actually talked about this. She said dont stop training for this at all costs. She said Eddie wouldve wanted to see it. She also wants me to dedicate this to Eddie. I kinda got ya knooooowwwww.....
> 
> So, does that answer the question?



SWEET AS JUGS!! If thats not motivation to kick some arse I dont know what is


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> My wife and I actually talked about this. She said dont stop training for this at all costs. She said Eddie wouldve wanted to see it. She also wants me to dedicate this to Eddie. I kinda got ya knooooowwwww.....
> 
> So, does that answer the question?


 
Question answered


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 26, 2010)

Wife surprised me this morning-not in the way I usually like to wake up  but she gave a gift. I have 2 favorite games that I love to play on my PC. Half Life 2 (and all the episodes) and Oblivion. She gave me a gift wrapped Oblivion Game of the Year edition. I was going to buy it again and really kick back with hours full of enjoyment. It was next to my cheesecake protein pudding breakfast and a double espresso. My usual morning fare that I make myself-PLUS the dog was fed and walked already!
I didnt expect her up, and she gives me these gifts. I didnt know what I did to deserve it. My first reaction was-shit, it's our anniversary! Which cant be, because it isnt October 11. She came down, and said she wanted to thank me for being her rock during this whole week. I said I didnt do anything special, except leave her alone and just be near you when you cried. 

So she just says thanks and walks away...WTF?? You friggin broads are so mushy.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 26, 2010)

Ha!  Awww glad you got ur game I play it to and. It'd the little things with women mean tons


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Not fully back into it, as my wife is struggling very hard. I'm calling her every other hour to make sure she's okay. All she does is cry, and I dont really know what to say to her. I'm just being really gentle-voiced and kind of not bringing up the 2 ton elephant we're living with in our living room; I feel guilty as hell being at work-as if I should be home with her. My son didnt go to work either.
> It is very quiet in my house. Too quiet. I guess it's going to be a while before good times come back. Especially since my brother in law was the heart of a lot of good times.


 Sorry I have been MIA on this.  

I have been in similar situations, but with friends, not family.  It is so hard to know what to say.  You don't want to say the wrong thing, but you don't want to say nothing.  Go with your heart.  Your wife is a wonderful woman, you are a very lucky man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> You friggin broads are so mushy.


I get the feeling you are worse!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2010)

Shut up dude...I AM NOT MUSHY!

8/26/10

*Front Squat 531*
Warms
5x155
3x175
>1x185 = 6 (waaaaay to easy)
 Back Raise 5x10-20
110-20, 110-20, 115-20, 130-14, 12
DB Hack Squat 5x10-20
40s-12, 14, 12, 15, 13
Hammer Curls 3x10-20
55s-15, 11, 10
DB Side Bends 3x10-20
70-12, 15, 12
Farmer Walks 3xtimed
90s-40.2, 36.6, 45.2

Cardio 30 minutes LISS


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Shut up dude...I AM NOT MUSHY!


 
 well maybe a little but we don't tell anybody. 

Dumb question but what are "Back Raises"

Nice front squat numbers, those are probably going to shoot up pretty quick. I always liked those better than regular squats but always had troubles balancing the bar across my shoulders.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> well maybe a little but we don't tell anybody.
> 
> Dumb question but what are "Back Raises"
> 
> Nice front squat numbers, those are probably going to shoot up pretty quick. I always liked those better than regular squats but always had troubles balancing the bar across my shoulders.



I want my front squat higher. The bar sits on my shoulders with my elbows up high, and my hands resting the bar back. 

By the way, not a dumb question; the Back Raise





YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

pssssstttt. Stop playing your game and fix the link. 

Half Life 2 was fun, but I'm hooked on Mordern Warfare 2 now days.

The new one in nov is already on pre-order.


----------



## Built (Aug 27, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> pssssstttt. Stop playing your game and fix the link.



Fixed.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Wife surprised me this morning-not in the way I usually like to wake up  but she gave a gift. I have 2 favorite games that I love to play on my PC. Half Life 2 (and all the episodes) and Oblivion. She gave me a gift wrapped Oblivion Game of the Year edition. I was going to buy it again and really kick back with hours full of enjoyment. It was next to my cheesecake protein pudding breakfast and a double espresso. My usual morning fare that I make myself-PLUS the dog was fed and walked already!
> I didnt expect her up, and she gives me these gifts. I didnt know what I did to deserve it. My first reaction was-shit, it's our anniversary! Which cant be, because it isnt October 11. She came down, and said she wanted to thank me for being her rock during this whole week. I said I didnt do anything special, except leave her alone and just be near you when you cried.
> 
> So she just says thanks and walks away...WTF?? You friggin broads are so mushy.



Ahhh I love your wife !! Cheese is my fav and she sounds like a gem. 

PS you are soft too so stop trying to convince us otherwise !!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Ahhh I love your wife !! Cheese is my fav and she sounds like a gem.
> 
> PS you are soft too so stop trying to convince us otherwise !!



Okay, I'll say this 3 things in my life I'm soft about; my wife, my son (sometimes-other times I want to put him through a wall), and my dog. Now all of you, kiss my ass. I'm getting sarcastic again arent I?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> *My dad* had his surgery on his gall bladder with no issues. He*'s feeling good and very high.*



Excellent news! Wishing your dad a full and speedy recovery.



JennyB said:


> Ummm are there varying degrees of baldness?  LMAO



You bet there are! The receding hairline. The horseshoe. The Friar Tuck. The Homer Simpson. The cueball. I'm sure I'm missing some. 



juggernaut said:


> I agree. *My mother in law was waiting for him in Heaven and is now showing him around. I'm very sad, but in a way, I know she's taking care of him. My brother in law was very sick, and paralyzed. He suffered for 20+ years with HIV. He's in a better place now.
> My wife is taking it hard, but she got a compliment from me today that literally changed her. I told her she did an amazing job with him. She made all the decisions (legally) for him and cooked all his foods and spoiled him. I told her mom would be so proud of her because she made him feel special. Now he can rest. And, now she can rest. Her job is done.*



Incredible. My condolences on your and your family's loss.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 27, 2010)

Curt, thanks for reading my journal and for your words.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 31, 2010)

8/31/10

*Deadlift DELOAD WEEK cont'd*
Warmup
5x165
5x195
5x225 
Leg Curl 3x10-20
110-12, 15, 12
Leg Press 3x10-20
160-12, 14, 10
Hammer Curls 2x10-20
55s-12, 10
Standing Calf Raise 3x10
195-8, 8, 8
Weighted Ab Crunch 3x10-20
160-12, 12, 12

Cardio 30 mins LISS

(left with the feeling of "that's it?!)
I know deloading is crucial to strength gains, but I wanna lift some heavy ass weights dammit!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome to hear your Dad is doing well!

I think I told you my Dad was in the hospital for a week.  He got out, and they seemed to have fixed him up pretty good.  On Saturday I am going to visit him in Florida and spend a few days.   We used to fish, and drink some beers, but at this point he can't do that. Just happier then hell that he is doing well, and I can't wait to see him!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 8/31/10
> 
> *Deadlift DELOAD WEEK cont'd*
> Warmup
> ...



Dumb question but deloading?


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 31, 2010)

If that is your deload then damn...

I think you said you are training for strongman.  Are you doing GPP stuff on th off days to prep for the events or are you going to do that stuff once the competition nears?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Dumb question but deloading?



Not dumb at all. In order to maintain solid strength gains, you need to cut down on both volume and weight. It gives your CNS and your body a chance to reset itself. It's like a recovery phase to ward off any plausible injuries. Good stuff to use when going for strength gains.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 1, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> If that is your deload then damn...
> 
> I think you said you are training for strongman.  Are you doing GPP stuff on th off days to prep for the events or are you going to do that stuff once the competition nears?



Not sure I know what GPP is. But my days off are used to recover. Currently, I am following a 531 (4) day routine. Events training will begin in October and I'll then switch to a 3 day routine with the 4th day doing events.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 1, 2010)

One thing I'm pissed about is that I am competing at 230 lbs, but my weight since adding carbs went up to 239. Nothing crazy, but I plan on eating too. Pffftt...


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Not dumb at all. In order to maintain solid strength gains, you need to cut down on both volume and weight. It gives your CNS and your body a chance to reset itself. It's like a recovery phase to ward off any plausible injuries. Good stuff to use when going for strength gains.



Thats what I thought .. Thanks for the info Juggy.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 2, 2010)

9-2-10

*Bench Deload Week cont'd*
Warmup
Warmup
5x130
5x160
5x190
Dips 3x10-20
11, 11, 10, 
Lat Pulldown 3x10-20
215-15, 12, 11
Machine Tricep Extensions 3x10-20
95-15, 10, 12
Leg Press Calf Raise 3x8-10
130-10, 9, 8

Cardio 20 mins sprints on elliptical


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 6, 2010)

9-5-10

*Military Press* 
Warmup
5x145
5x155
>5x185 = only 5 (This was tough!)
High Incline DB Bench Press 5x10-20
60-15, 12, 50-12, 40-14, 14 (what a burn!!)
Face Pulls 5x10-20
7.0-12, 20, 8.0-10, 11, 10
Tricep Pushdown 3x10-20
9.0-20, 10.0-12, 10
Seated Calf Press 3x12-20
100-15, 13, 14

Cardio: 20 minutes LISS. Long day at work and really no extra energy to go a full ten minutes extra.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, huge military press numbers there dude! "Only" 5 my ass. Nice job.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Wow, huge military press numbers there dude! "Only" 5 my ass. Nice job.


Seriously I was pissed off that I got that number. It's getting harder to do more reps since the weight gets higher (duh). I wanted 6 or 7.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Seriously I was pissed off that I got that number. It's getting harder to do more reps since the weight gets higher (duh). I wanted 6 or 7.



 i lolled at that.

But seriously, thats an awesome weight. Just keep pushing. What part fails first? The start or the lockout?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> i lolled at that.
> 
> But seriously, thats an awesome weight. Just keep pushing. What part fails first? The start or the lockout?


 the mid to upper area of the lockout...pisses me off!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 6, 2010)

*Deadlift*
Warmup
5x245
5x275
>5x305 = 7
Leg Curls 5x10-20
140-14 ,11, 120-12, 110-10, 11 
Leg Press 5x10-20
160-14, 12, 12, 14, 10
Hammer Curls 3x10-20
55s-11, 14, 10
Hanging Leg Raise 5x10-20 
12, 12, 10, 8, 6

Cardio: 20 mins sprints on elliptical


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 6, 2010)

YouTube - Typical Day at the Gym 2


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 6, 2010)

YouTube - My gym experiences


----------



## JennyB (Sep 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> YouTube - Typical Day at the Gym 2



 OMG I just got a second ab workout


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> OMG I just got a second ab workout


----------



## JennyB (Sep 7, 2010)

JUGS 

Going grocery shopping today and could use a few new meal ideas. 
Help? !!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 7, 2010)

Hows the training going for the strongman event, are you were you want to be and have you tried any event training yet to get an idea of what you need to work on?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 7, 2010)

JennyB said:


> JUGS
> 
> Going grocery shopping today and could use a few new meal ideas.
> Help? !!



Boneless chicken thighs have a good amount of fat and taste amazing simply grilled. 
Tuna steaks-or even better, salmon for extra fats.
Flank steak with a rub as in cajun or southwestern is one of my favorites. 
Pot roast slow cooked in a crockpot melts right into your mouth. 
Beef!!!

Obviously, you're bulking so these are great choices. 

Aside from my concoction of natural peanut butter, cottage cheese, Walden Farms Chocolate syrup and a scoop of chocolate protein, you're fine.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hows the training going for the strongman event, are you were you want to be and have you tried any event training yet to get an idea of what you need to work on?



I have last year, and my hardest was the atlas stones. It's all technique. Other than that, I found a keg and have been tossing it around like an ape and suitcase. 
YouTube - TV commercial film for American Tourister Luggage 1970


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 7, 2010)

In the middle of a Sopranos marathon that someone just gave me as a thank you gift for training them. EVERY season!!!! I love this show!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> In the middle of a Sopranos marathon that someone just gave me as a thank you gift for training them. EVERY season!!!! I love this show!


 
Soprano's was so awesome, have you seen all the seasons yet?

Another good one is the start of season 3 tonight, Sons of Anarchy on FX.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> YouTube Video


 
This is so awesome. 

"stop wearing your sisters jeans"


----------



## JennyB (Sep 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Boneless chicken thighs have a good amount of fat and taste amazing simply grilled.
> Tuna steaks-or even better, salmon for extra fats.
> Flank steak with a rub as in cajun or southwestern is one of my favorites.
> Pot roast slow cooked in a crockpot melts right into your mouth.
> ...



Mmm chicken thighs with mango chutney .. good idea. 
I WISH I could get tuna steaks but we cannot get a good piece of fish here if my life depended upon it.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 7, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Mmm chicken thighs with mango chutney .. good idea.
> I WISH I could get tuna steaks but we cannot get a good piece of fish here if my life depended upon it.



one of the perks of living near the Jersey shore!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 7, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Soprano's was so awesome, have you seen all the seasons yet?
> 
> Another good one is the start of season 3 tonight, Sons of Anarchy on FX.



I recorded SOA. Going to watch it this weekend. I've seen all the seasons of the Sopranos. I'm a huge fan. I lived in a lot of the places they cover in the show.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> one of the perks of living near the Jersey shore!



If I lived anywhere near NYC I would be "the old woman living in her shoe" .. The urge to shop for shoes is WAY too intense for me


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 8, 2010)

JennyB said:


> If I lived anywhere near NYC I would be "the old woman living in her shoe" .. The urge to shop for shoes is WAY too intense for me



Dice's Nursery Rhymes

"Little Miss Muffett sat on a tuffet eating her curds and whey. Along came a spider, who sat down beside her and said 'Hey, what's in the bowl, bitch?'"

"Jack and Jill went up the hill, each with a buck and a quarter. Jill came down with two-fifty... that fucking whore!"

"Little Boy Blue... he needed the money!"

"Jack be nimble, Jack be quick, Jack burned off his fuckin' dick!"

*"There was an old lady who lived in a shoe. She had so many kids... her uterus fell out!"*

"Old Mother Hubbard went to the cupboard to get her poor dog a bone. She bent over, Rover took over and gave her a bone of her own."

"Mary Mary quite contrary... trim that pussy, it's so damn hairy!"

"Hickory Dickory Dock, this chick was suckin' my cock. The clock struck two, I dropped my goo and dumped the bitch on the next block."

"Jack Sprat could eat no fat, his wife could eat no lean. So Jack ignored her flabby tits and licked her asshole clean."

"Little Bo Peep fucked her sheep,blew her horse,licked his feet,she ate his ass so very nice,tongued his balls not once but twice." 

"Little Jack Horner,sat in the corner,eating a pizza pie,he shit pepperoni,blew his friend,Tony, and wiped his mouth off with his tie."


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 8, 2010)

YouTube - Andrew Dice Clay Gives CNN ****


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Dice's Nursery Rhymes
> 
> "Little Miss Muffett sat on a tuffet eating her curds and whey. Along came a spider, who sat down beside her and said 'Hey, what's in the bowl, bitch?'"
> 
> ...



Funny .........I saw him two years ago.   Same bit - Still funny


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2010)

"Andrea" Dice Clay was better 






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 9, 2010)

^^


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 9, 2010)

Because of a hectic schedule and working 13 hours straight, training 12 people in a row (I did this to myself), I am doing the Wendler "I'm not doing shit" workout today for squats and benches. This has been a rough week and my schedule sucked ass. I worked 75 hours in the last 5 days. I'm wiped out.

*Front Squat*
Warmup
5x155
5x165
>5x185 = 8

*Incline Bench*
Warmup
5x210
5x240
>5x270 = 9


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> YouTube - Typical Day at the Gym 2


So today... I go into my "Retro Fitness" to do some squats. Slowly getting back into it due to some issues, but nonetheless.... of course there is a guy doing BB curls in the squat rack.

I told him he was a worthless maggot, and to get the fuck out of the squat rack. He did not comply, so I squashed his dick between two 100 pound dumbells... He left the building.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

^ LMAO omg I would have paid to see that .. messy very messy !!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 11, 2010)

I hate those fuckers. 
I get pissed off hearing about Retro. They're my main competition. Fucking scumbags.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 11, 2010)

Shit-fuck week. Hoping the rest of today and the next week are better. 
Active recovery cardio today 45 minutes. Did me pretty good to get on and just forget shit for a while. Nothing worth talking about, just one those crappy weeks.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 11, 2010)

JUGS dont make me spank you for all your profanity!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> JUGS dont make me spank you for all your profanity!



well..... (now with lyrics)

I'm laying on your lap....


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> well..... (now with lyrics)
> 
> I'm laying on your lap....



I was thinking more of hanging you from a support beam in the ceiling with your hands cuffed together .. kinda like a side of bacon/pork .. Will that work?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 13, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I was thinking more of hanging you from a support beam in the ceiling with your hands cuffed together .. kinda like a side of bacon/pork .. Will that work?



Depends...what happens next?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hope ya have a better week.

Watch SOA yet? I think that was one of the best season openers I've seen.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Depends...what happens next?



You get your spanking turkey !!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 13, 2010)

Yesterday's workout:

*Bench *
Warmup
3x220
3x260
>3x290 = 7
Push Ups 5x10-20
20, 17, 13, 13, 13
Barbell Rows 5x10-20
135-15, 16, 12, 11, 8
Tricep Extensions 3x10-20
95-17, 12, 13
Calf-Leg Press 5x10
115-10, 10, 10, 130-8, 7

Today's Workout:
*Deadlift*

Warmup
3x255
3x85
>3x315 = 7
Good Mornings 5x10-20
85-16, 12, 15, 10, 10
Leg Press 5x10-20
160-15, 12, 12, 10, 10
Hammer Curls 3x10-20
55s-16, 12, 11
1 arm deadlift 5x10-20
135-14, 12, 12, 10, 9
Leg Raises 5x10-20
12, 10, 12, 11, 10


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 13, 2010)

JennyB said:


> You get your spanking turkey !!



time and day?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 13, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Hope ya have a better week.
> 
> Watch SOA yet? I think that was one of the best season openers I've seen.



downloaded the first and second season. I want to get up to speed on them before I hit the third season. I did however get into Rubicon too.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> downloaded the first and second season. I want to get up to speed on them before I hit the third season. I did however get into Rubicon too.


 
Good idea, it does all tie together.

What's Rubicon about?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 13, 2010)

Conspiracy theory stuff. It's the first season and appears to be a great show thus far.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

9-15-10

*Military Press 531*
Warmup
3x145
3x165
>3x180 = 4
High Incline DB Press 5x10-20
60-14, 12, 50-11, 40-11, 11
Face Pulls 5x10-20
8.0-14, 12, 12, 10, 12
Tricep Pushdown 3x10-20
10.0-20, 11.0-10, 8
Seated Calf Press 3x12-20 (5 count up/down)
100-12, 12, 12

No cardio today, no time.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Curt!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Problem: My wife's birthday is around the corner. the 21st actually. I need a chick's opinion on what to get her. She hates flowers, doesnt like massages, I bought her perfume a few weeks ago as a feel-good gift when her brother died. 
She's not up to doing anything like a holiday, and the other problem is, she just lost her job after 10 years of being with the same company. 

I need to get her something special. I cant do jewelry and she will refuse it because she isnt working and it's not in our budget (she'll say that). I was thinking of a Coach pocketbook/wallet/cell phone case or something Fendi. 

Jesus my fucking head is going to explode from this.


----------



## ronin47 (Sep 16, 2010)

How about a candle light dinner and something to commemorate the occasion? A glass figurine, maybe? My wife as well hates flowers, massages, and just sappiness in general. I, on the other hand, am a die hard romantic. on her birthday, I would prepare dinner and dessert; This truly makes her very happy.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Tried my pre-workout stim we're coming out with today for the first time, WOW!!
9-16-10

*Front Squat*
Warmup
3x145
3x175
>3x195 = 7 (TOO EASY!!)
DB Hack Squat 5x10-20
40s-12, 12, 30s-13, 25s-15, 11
Back Raise 5x10-20
130-20, 140-15, 14, 14, 11
Hammer Curls 3x10-20
55s-20, 60s-11, 9
1 Arm Olympic Deadlift (grip work) 3x10
155-7, 6, 7
Cardio: 30 minutes heart rate at 125-130+


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

ronin47 said:


> How about a candle light dinner and something to commemorate the occasion? A glass figurine, maybe? My wife as well hates flowers, massages, and just sappiness in general. I, on the other hand, am a die hard romantic. on her birthday, I would prepare dinner and dessert; This truly makes her very happy.



you and I are the same. I hate to cook, but holy shit I can. Still, after working ridiculous hours-and I am being selfish here, do I want to do that? 

BUILT WHERE ARE YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Problem: My wife's birthday is around the corner. the 21st actually. I need a chick's opinion on what to get her. She hates flowers, doesnt like massages, I bought her perfume a few weeks ago as a feel-good gift when her brother died.
> She's not up to doing anything like a holiday, and the other problem is, she just lost her job after 10 years of being with the same company.
> 
> I need to get her something special. I cant do jewelry and she will refuse it because she isnt working and it's not in our budget (she'll say that). I was thinking of a Coach pocketbook/wallet/cell phone case or something Fendi.
> ...



Ok first of all did you say its your wifes 21st birthday?
Every chick loves a bit of romance and cheese so this is my bet and don't laugh because I bet my last dollar she will be so impressed and will remember it for the rest of her life. 

Make a fort in your living room with blankets and rearranging the furniture.
Put pictures up in the fort of the two of you and have a hand written letter/note instead of a birthday card. Cook dinner and eat in the fort with tons of pillows everywhere and sweet music playing. Finger foods are best and chocolate covered strawberries for desert are wicked .. then the fort turns into a love den


----------



## ronin47 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks, Juggernaut!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Ok first of all did you say its your wifes 21st birthday?
> Every chick loves a bit of romance and cheese so this is my bet and don't laugh because I bet my last dollar she will be so impressed and will remember it for the rest of her life.
> 
> Make a fort in your living room with blankets and rearranging the furniture.
> Put pictures up in the fort of the two of you and have a hand written letter/note instead of a birthday card. Cook dinner and eat in the fort with tons of pillows everywhere and sweet music playing. Finger foods are best and chocolate covered strawberries for desert are wicked .. then the fort turns into a love den



  That would work


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

Only advice I have is if you do buy something for her tell her you had purchased it a while back and it's already past the return policy. 

Jenny's idea is cool


----------



## Phineas (Sep 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Ok first of all did you say its your wifes 21st birthday?
> Every chick loves a bit of romance and cheese so this is my bet and don't laugh because I bet my last dollar she will be so impressed and will remember it for the rest of her life.
> 
> Make a fort in your living room with blankets and rearranging the furniture.
> Put pictures up in the fort of the two of you and have a hand written letter/note instead of a birthday card. Cook dinner and eat in the fort with tons of pillows everywhere and sweet music playing. Finger foods are best and chocolate covered strawberries for desert are wicked .. then the fort turns into a love den



I want a pillows and sheets sex fortress!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

But do I have to fucking cook!!!!!! SHIT!!!!!
And Jenny, you saw my avi on FB; no she isnt 21. I'm Shrek-who the hell would want to be with me at 21?? Also, Sandy does wear glasses, so maybe thats why she thinks I'm cute. She's legally blind perhaps?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

Coach is always good as long as you some idea of the design she wants. It's always  a hit with my wife, expecially if she doesn't have any idea about it.

You could always do takeout of her favorite food. And proceed with Jenny's idea.

Or another one is to get all dressed up and go out for dinner to one of those nice romantic places maybe with a little candlelight and make a night out just the 2 of you. With as hard as you've been working lately she may appreciate the time with you more than things you could give her.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

You're right. My hours havent been the easiest to work with at all. I work from 5am to 7pm, somtimes longer-tonight I'll have worked 5am to 10pm. I get home and I'm not the nicest guy in the world. Jenny's idea makes sense, and I like it. Maybe a Coach bag will accompany it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

My wife likes Coach as well.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 16, 2010)

195x7 is pretty damn good for fronts.  I think I'm pretty close but that impresses me still, front squats demand a lot of core strength.  You also blow me away in everything else lol.

Good work, good luck with the wife's birthday and your strongman training.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2010)

It is short notice, but does Sandy like Broadway?  You are close to NYC right?  You wanted a chicks advice and Jen gave you a great idea!  But maybe seal it with tickets to a Broadway show on the following weekend....  Personally I loved "42nd Street".


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> It is short notice, but does Sandy like Broadway?  You are close to NYC right?  You wanted a chicks advice and Jen gave you a great idea!  But maybe seal it with tickets to a Broadway show on the following weekend....  Personally I loved "42nd Street".



I cant do 42nd atreet. It's too uhhhhhhmmm flamey for me. I like the Frank Sinatra play. I want to go see that. She'd love that too. great idea!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> 195x7 is pretty damn good for fronts.  I think I'm pretty close but that impresses me still, front squats demand a lot of core strength.  You also blow me away in everything else lol.
> 
> Good work, good luck with the wife's birthday and your strongman training.



Thanks for the good words. I could do more, but half my energy is blown power cleaning it from the floor. I dont like using squat rack if someone else needs it.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> But do I have to fucking cook!!!!!! SHIT!!!!!
> And Jenny, you saw my avi on FB; no she isnt 21. I'm Shrek-who the hell would want to be with me at 21?? Also, Sandy does wear glasses, so maybe thats why she thinks I'm cute. She's legally blind perhaps?



No its better if you dont cook .. just pick some stuff up .. finger foods work well  MY IDEA IS THE BEST .. Dont get me wrong I love gifts too BUT these things mean much more than a Coach of Fendi purse .. DO NOT buy her anything .. trust me it will ruin the rest of the good date .. flowers .. put flowers all over the inside of the love den .. she will like you even with her glasses off  kidding JUGS you know your a hotty! TRUST me DO NOT go against her wishes and just plan this night as it will mean more than any of those gifts or typical nights out on the town. Plus who are you going to listen to .. these men .. or ME ???!!!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh and my ass would like to tell you that it hates you .. I am sitting on my soft bed and its sore as .. I am CERTAIN that I will not be able to sit down or walk tomorrow .. UGH I need some home rememdies .. other than a hot epsom salt bath .. which I did twice already. I love/hate you .. GHRs can kiss my booty !!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 17, 2010)

Keep the booty work up. You're kicking er..ass.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 17, 2010)

^ thanks coach  dont worry I will NEVER stop kicking my own booty


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 18, 2010)

Tomorrow begins "oh shit" week in the 531 round 2. It's the week where it goes all out on the more than 1 rep scheme.
 I'm friggin excited because I want to beat every single record I've had and this has been a stellar month for me. Military presses are at a sort of standstill, but they are coming up. It's a vanity thing-I want bigger coconuts, but they're fine as they are. I still want to be wider and that's the bodybuilder in me. Still I want to be strong as heck too, because my first contest is approaching fast in strongman. I dont care if I finish dead last, I just want to be able to say I did it. I will eventually get to a point where I am competitive enough, but this is for relaxation. 

Jenny, good work on the ideas. She's dropping subtle hints, and they are kind of geared towards what you suggested. She also suggested a Louie Vatton bag-I knew she'd say it, and I did get two more unexpected new clients this week, so I may incorporate the two.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 19, 2010)

*OH SHIT Day 1*

*Deads 531*
Warmup
5x275
3x305
*>1x355 = 3*
Good Mornings 5x10-20
85-15, 15, 14, 12, 10
Upright Leg Press 5x10-20
160-15, 14, 14, 12, 9
1 arm olympic Deadlift 3x5-10
135-7, 7, 5

No cardio today. Just wiped out from the deads/gms; tomorrow I'll do it. 

TANKED OUT!!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 20, 2010)

*OH SHIT day 2*

*Military Press 531*
Warmup
5x155
3x175
*>1x185 = 3!*
High Incline DB Bench press 5x10-20
60-18, 14, 50-12, 40-11, 9
Face Pulls 5x10-20
8.0-12, 11, 10, 10, 9
Tricep Pushdown 3x10-20
11.0-20, 12.0-10, 11
Seated Calf Press-3x12-20
100-14, 14, 12

Cardio: 30 minutes LISS


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 20, 2010)

Great efforts in here, dude! Looking really strong-you're gonna have a blast at strongman! I just started 531 today, and workouts like these are a big reason why I made that decision. So thanks for that!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Great efforts in here, dude! Looking really strong-you're gonna have a blast at strongman! I just started 531 today, and workouts like these are a big reason why I made that decision. So thanks for that!



Good luck with it. I didnt think I was going to get 185 for 3 today. I had my son spotting me, and he just pushed me into my zone. I was floored at how easy it was. He says to me, I want to bring strong like that. I'm 43 and my kid is 22. He's telling me that now. Fucking made my day!!

531 is amazing. I'm going to hit 200 next month!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm curious now, do you have a link to this program. I'm trying to plan for my next batch of fun. 

Your doing awesome man, good luck tomorow night.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm curious now, do you have a link to this program. I'm trying to plan for my next batch of fun.
> 
> Your doing awesome man, good luck tomorow night.



Search for the calculator. It's a lot of information to digest, but it is very simple to implement. The calculator simplifies a lot of it.


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 21, 2010)

I got the ebook if wanna look it over pm me



juggernaut said:


> Search for the calculator. It's a lot of information to digest, but it is very simple to implement. The calculator simplifies a lot of it.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 21, 2010)

So my wife's birthday is today. It turns out I have to work 19 hours again, so me taking her to dinner, making her dinner etc...turned into me cooking a seriously incredible breakfast, which is my specialty. I made her homemade pan-corncakes, turkey bacon, an omelet with asparagus, peppers, olives, chives and ham bits. I served it to her in bed, with a rose on a silver platter, while I fed it to her with a great Costa Rican blend coffee. 
When she was done eating, I gave her another gift; a day of beauty; a massage, a facial, a manicure and pedicure. 

so, her day of beauty gonna get me some booty.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

your still a softy. 

Glad you found something to make her happy and a little after never is a bad thing. 

You have some crazy hours, but since your the boss at least you can appreciate it.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 21, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> your still a softy.
> 
> Glad you found something to make her happy and a little after never is a bad thing.
> 
> You have some crazy hours, but since your the boss at least you can appreciate it.



I'm a softy about my son and wife ALL the time. I feel retarded when I try to describe how much I friggin love them, but I do. 
It helps that my family can come to my gym and spend a lunch or dinner with me. Now that my wife got released from her job and is thinking of a boutique for dogs, she has more time to spoil me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm a softy about my son and wife ALL the time. I feel retarded when I try to describe how much I friggin love them, but I do.
> It helps that my family can come to my gym and spend a lunch or dinner with me. Now that my wife got released from her job and is thinking of a boutique for dogs, she has more time to spoil me


You are so cool, and you forgot to mention the dog 

If your wife is serious about the boutique for dogs, and we are not talking puppy mills, I may be up for a business venture.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 21, 2010)

LMAO at JUGS .. the man that calls me when I am training to talk and tell me to relax .. the one that tells me that no man is good enough for me .. JUGS NEWS FLASH .. YOUR NOT ONLY SOFT WITH YOUR WIFE AND SON !! ... and I like it  Thanks Coach !!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> LMAO at JUGS .. the man that calls me when I am training to talk and tell me to relax .. the one that tells me that no man is good enough for me .. JUGS NEWS FLASH .. YOUR NOT ONLY SOFT WITH YOUR WIFE AND SON !! ... and I like it  Thanks Coach !!


Sorry. I guess my tough guy cover is screwed. MariAnne already knew this anyway. 
I forgot to mention that I brought my wife to the gym today and had a piece of chocolate cheesecake with a birthday candle on it waiting for her in my refrigerator. I wanted to sing happy birthday to her, but she said if I did, she'd leave me.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 21, 2010)

I saw the pic of her eating it .. then i had some .. hope your not mad .. she made me do it  kidding


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 21, 2010)

nahhh....  it's all good. Enjoy it, because you're cutting soon.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 21, 2010)

soon as in 5 days .. OATMEAL here I come hehehehe


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 21, 2010)

have fun.

Good night all


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Good luck with it. I didnt think I was going to get 185 for 3 today. I had my son spotting me, and he just pushed me into my zone. I was floored at how easy it was. He says to me, I want to bring strong like that. I'm 43 and my kid is 22. He's telling me that now. Fucking made my day!!
> 
> 531 is amazing. I'm going to hit 200 next month!



Thats awesome dude! Does he train already?

And yes, you'll rape 200 hundred next month!



juggernaut said:


> So my wife's birthday is today. It turns out I  have to work 19 hours again, so me taking her to dinner, making her  dinner etc...turned into me cooking a seriously incredible breakfast,  which is my specialty. I made her homemade pan-corncakes, turkey bacon,  an omelet with asparagus, peppers, olives, chives and ham bits. I served  it to her in bed, with a rose on a silver platter, while I fed it to  her with a great Costa Rican blend coffee.
> When she was done eating, I gave her another gift; a day of beauty; a massage, a facial, a manicure and pedicure.
> 
> so, her day of beauty gonna get me some booty.



 superb quote.

That made me really hungry. Nobody does breakfast properly any more. Screw cereal!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2010)

He trains MMA and I just put him on 531 this week. I'd like to see him beat the shnott out of a dude in the ring, but his mom will have my head.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2010)

*OH Shit Day 3*

*Front Squat 531*
Warmup
5x165
3x185
*>1x195 = 8!*
DB Hack Squat 5x10-20
40-12, 12; 30-12, 25-13, 13
Back Raise 5x10-20
140-20, 150-12, 12, 12, 14
Hammer Curls 3x10-20
60s-12, 12, 11

Cardio LISS 30 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats on the front squat PR!  I really need to do those. I have experimented and they felt very awkward.  

Yeah I know... man up, and shut the fuck up.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats on the front squat PR!  I really need to do those. I have experimented and they felt very awkward.
> 
> Yeah I know... man up, and shut the fuck up.



Try using the manta ray apparatus. Apparently it works very well. 

And man up bitch


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2010)

*Oh Shit Day 4*

*Incline Bench 531*
Warmup
5x240
3x270
*>1x300 = 6*
Push Up + Burpees 5x 10-20/Failure
18, 13, 13, 12, 11
Barbell Rows 5x10-20
135-20, 145-12, 10, 10, 9 1/2 (saw stars after that last set! All purply, yellowy and purdy...wheeeee) 
Machine Tricep Extensions 3x10-20
95-20, 105-11, 11
Calf Press on Leg Press 3x10
160-10, 10, 10
Cardio Intervals on elliptical 20 mins. 

Great workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Try using the manta ray apparatus. Apparently it works very well.
> 
> And man up bitch


That looks cool. Look what I found in the archive. Dave Draper using two pussy pads to do a front squat.. albeit with 315! 

Bodybuilding Photo Gallery - Dave "The Blond Bomber" Draper


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> That looks cool. Look what I found in the archive. Dave Draper using two pussy pads to do a front squat.. albeit with 315!
> 
> Bodybuilding Photo Gallery - Dave "The Blond Bomber" Draper


I'm going to hit that number in 2011.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2010)

It's been a deloading week and I didnt feel like posting much. Events training happens next weekend. I'm cutting my volume to 3 days a week and one day of events training. I'm going to beat the shit out of this thang.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> It's been a deloading week and I didnt feel like posting much. Events training happens next weekend. I'm cutting my volume to 3 days a week and one day of events training. I'm going to beat the shit out of this thang.



Hey, what ever happened with the show? I've been too busy to read that far back.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 29, 2010)

Hehehe Jugs said "man up bitch" .. oh Jugs I fill your inbox and text you all day .. now I am in your journal .. dont you just love it


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Hey, what ever happened with the show? I've been too busy to read that far back.


I am kind of done with bbing, and have been setting my sites on a strongman competition in January. I'm going to be training with a guy who won the Nationals twice consecutively. Dieting in bbing is sucko, so I switched. I'm not going to be one of those 42 year old dudes (or am I 43?) who wear a fucking g-string. 
Now, I'm reaching levels of strength never dreamed of, I'm still holding my offseason weight as a bber, and damn I'm strong as all hell now. I feel like I made the right decision. 
Oh, of course, I have Jenny to break my balls. What more can a man ask for?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Oh, of course, I have Jenny to break my balls. What more can a man ask for?


Don't ya love it!


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I am kind of done with bbing, and have been setting my sites on a strongman competition in January. I'm going to be training with a guy who won the Nationals twice consecutively. Dieting in bbing is sucko, so I switched. I'm not going to be one of those 42 year old dudes (or am I 43?) who wear a fucking g-string.
> Now, I'm reaching levels of strength never dreamed of, I'm still holding my offseason weight as a bber, and damn I'm strong as all hell now. I feel like I made the right decision.
> Oh, of course, I have Jenny to break my balls. What more can a man ask for?



Well, I don't blame ya for your decision. Even if I were to reach optimum shape, the idea of butt floss just doesn't do it for me. Then again, by the time I reach _optimum_ shape, I'll be wearing a Depends Undergarment....at least they're soft and padded.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I am kind of done with bbing, and have been setting my sites on a strongman competition in January. I'm going to be training with a guy who won the Nationals twice consecutively. Dieting in bbing is sucko, so I switched. I'm not going to be one of those 42 year old dudes (or am I 43?) who wear a *fucking g-string. *
> Now, I'm reaching levels of strength never dreamed of, I'm still holding my offseason weight as a bber, and damn I'm strong as all hell now. I feel like I made the right decision.
> Oh, of course, *I have Jenny to break my balls*. What more can a man ask for?



First of all is a Banana Hammock and secondly I do enjoy bustin your balls! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Don't ya love it!



I know I love doing it  The constant bantering and name calling .. just like brother and sister ... only he gets half naked pics of me .. for business purposes only of course !


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, I don't blame ya for your decision. Even if I were to reach optimum shape, the idea of butt floss just doesn't do it for me. Then again, by the time I reach _optimum_ shape, I'll be wearing a Depends Undergarment....at least they're soft and padded.


Hey I NEVER wore dental floss. I wore the Classic cut black. Simple and still looked like cool underoos.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Hey I NEVER wore dental floss. I wore the Classic cut black. Simple and still looked like cool underoos.



I thought you didn't do the show.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Jugg hows things with the family? hope the training is going well and looking forward to seeing the events training posts


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I thought you didn't do the show.


I've been competing for several years.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hey Jugg hows things with the family? hope the training is going well and looking forward to seeing the events training posts



Just talked to my trainer tonight. He wants me to rest a week before the actual start. 
Things are going well. Pops is doing fine, son is getting ready to do a Tough Mudder contest...dog is a pain in my ass, but I love her. All is well. PT clientèle is really starting to pick up steam and the gym is kicking ass, as well as the supplement biz. Cant complain!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 1, 2010)

Other than the fact that Jugs is high on cold meds while typing this hahaha


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I've been competing for several years.



This I know......I was referring to the most recent show.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Just talked to my trainer tonight. He wants me to rest a week before the actual start.
> Things are going well. Pops is doing fine, son is getting ready to do a Tough Mudder contest...dog is a pain in my ass, but I love her. All is well. PT clientèle is really starting to pick up steam and the gym is kicking ass, as well as the supplement biz. Cant complain!


 
Nice to hear things are going smooth, you had a bumpy patch for a bit.

A few pages back you mentioned a new pre-workout supp. Any info and if you need anybody to test let me know.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 2, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Nice to hear things are going smooth, you had a bumpy patch for a bit.
> 
> A few pages back you mentioned a new pre-workout supp. Any info and if you need anybody to test let me know.



We're coming out with a stim, yes. It's in final stages of development (a fancy term when we cant get passed the goofy label finalizing thing  ). It's great stuff, doesnt give you the jitters as some others do, and after using it for 2 weeks, I love it. I'd say the launch is in 2 weeks.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 2, 2010)

Woot Woot on the launch .. what flavors will it come in Jugs


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Woot Woot on the launch .. what flavors will it come in Jugs



pink lemonade

Here's the label (or at least a 98% done version of it)


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 2, 2010)

Made changes with events training starting next weekend. Bought a 145 lb atlas stone to use for HIIT training.  

*Military Press*
Warmup
5x100
5x120
>5x130 = 6
High Incline DB Bench Press 5x10-20
60-20, 70-11, 50-10, 40-10, 11
Face Pulls 5x10-20
8.0-20, 9.0-11, 10, 9, 10
Bench Dips 3x10-20
90-14, 12, 10
Seated Calf Raise (barefoot) 3x12-20
100-14, 13, 11

LISS cardio 30 minutes


----------



## JennyB (Oct 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> pink lemonade
> 
> Here's the label (or at least a 98% done version of it)



I knew that I just wanted to let everyone else know .. Mmmmm tasty


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I knew that I just wanted to let everyone else know .. Mmmmm tasty



sho nuff


----------



## unclem (Oct 2, 2010)

glad to see ya in a good mood with everything that happened. jugger competed the yr before, missed his last npc show, i think. if iam wrong and none of my business , sorry juggs. i just read it in your post that u missed the npcs this april. i think cause powerlifting switch. god bless u my friend.

unclem--------love ur journal!


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 2, 2010)

Your progress, along with the testimonials of others, has convinced me that I need to start with 5/3/1 in some capacity.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 2, 2010)

Have a great weekend, juggernaut!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> That looks cool. Look what I found in the archive. Dave Draper using two pussy pads to do a front squat.. albeit with 315!
> 
> Bodybuilding Photo Gallery - Dave "The Blond Bomber" Draper



^^^^


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> We're coming out with a stim, yes. It's in final stages of development (a fancy term when we cant get passed the goofy label finalizing thing  ). It's great stuff, doesnt give you the jitters as some others do, and after using it for 2 weeks, I love it. I'd say the launch is in 2 weeks.


 
So can I buy direct? 

And will it make me  like a madman in the gym.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 4, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So can I buy direct?
> 
> And will it make me  like a madman in the gym.



Yes on both  . Either on our website ( Beyond Nutrition ) which is being redesigned to reflect our new look on all our products, and Top Supplements Online They already house our All in 1 for postworkout recovery. They're a great company and have great prices. I'm not trying to be a link whore, but you did ask. I am but one of the owners...Curt can vouch for me. Joe and I are completely legit and we formed our venture because we become sick of the bullshit advertisements and false claims that come out of some companies.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2010)

So many cool things going on in here. The PRs, the supps, the atlas stone...makes me smile like a shit eating cheshire cat. Fantastic stuff, dude!

Do you guys ship international? Looking for a new post-workout soon, and interested in giving your All In 1 a try.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 5, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> So many cool things going on in here. The PRs, the supps, the atlas stone...makes me smile like a shit eating cheshire cat. Fantastic stuff, dude!
> 
> Do you guys ship international? Looking for a new post-workout soon, and interested in giving your All In 1 a try.



Sure can! I may have to raise the shipping a bit, but I wont rake over the coals. 

Thanks Gaz.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 5, 2010)

*Deads *
Warmup
5x250
5x280
>5x300 = 10
Good Mornings 5x10-20
85-10, 10, 12, 12, 13
Leg Press 3x10-20
160-16, 12, 10 (wiped out)
Barbell curls 3x10-20
75-16, 14, 11
1 Arm Olympic Deadlift  3x5-10
135-7, 6, 7

LISS cardio 30 minutes.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Yes on both  . Either on our website ( Beyond Nutrition ) which is being redesigned to reflect our new look on all our products, and Top Supplements Online They already house our All in 1 for postworkout recovery. They're a great company and have great prices. I'm not trying to be a link whore, but you did ask. I am but one of the owners...Curt can vouch for me. Joe and I are completely legit and we formed our venture because we become sick of the bullshit advertisements and false claims that come out of some companies.



Make sure you get someone else to do your marketing and PR work potty mouth


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Make sure you get someone else to do your marketing and PR work potty mouth


 
I don't know, sometimes the swearing can be about how passionate he is about it. It's kind of refreshing to see somebody beleive that much in his product.

Now if he can't argue about it's merits and just starts swearing then he's in trouble.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 6, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I don't know, sometimes the swearing can be about how passionate he is about it. It's kind of refreshing to see somebody beleive that much in his product.
> 
> Now if he can't argue about it's merits and just starts swearing then he's in trouble.



Finally someone who really understands me!!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh come on JUGS you know I understand you .. I was just kiddin around .. you know how potty mouth I am when it comes to dieting as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 6, 2010)

*Incline Bench*
Warmup
5x215
5x245
>5x280 = 10
Push Up + Burpees 5x10-20
16, 12, 12, 12, 11
Barbell Rows 5x10-20
135-15, 15, 11, 9
Tricep Extension 3x10-20
Barefoot Calf Press 3x10
100-10, 10, 8

LISS 30 minutes.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Oh come on JUGS you know I understand you .. I was just kiddin around .. you know how potty mouth I am when it comes to dieting as well.



And it's very sexy too.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 6, 2010)

1. I cannot picture you doing barfees at all 
2. You shouldnt do calves barefoot you know .. my coach said you can get foot fungus!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 6, 2010)

I have black bath shoes I put on. I hear your coach is one bald and extremely sexy guy.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 6, 2010)

1. You said barefoot .. so you better change that to BATHfoot then  
2. I hear he is as well .. but he sometimes has a bad attitude and has this terrible attitude against McDonalds


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> 1. You said barefoot .. so you better change that to BATHfoot then
> 2. I hear he is as well .. but he sometimes has a bad attitude and has this terrible attitude against McDonalds


McDs? What could be wrong with McDs? Oh how about this: 



Serving Size 1 serving (219g)
Amount per serving
Calories 560	Calories from Fat 270
Hide Daily Values	% Daily Value*
*Total Fat 30g	*46%
 	Saturated Fat 10g	50%
 	Polyunsaturated Fat 8g
 	Monounsaturated Fat 11g
Cholesterol 79mg	26%
*Sodium 1010mg*	42%
Total Carbohydrates 47g	16%
 	Dietary Fiber 3g
Protein 25g


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 6, 2010)

Messed up things is, that's one of the better burgers in fast food!!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 6, 2010)

ONE THING TO SAY TO YOU DISSIN THE DONALDS


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> McDs? What could be wrong with McDs? Oh how about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Makes me want to go there even more mmmmm.......sorry jugg


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 7, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ONE THING TO SAY TO YOU DISSIN THE DONALDS



oh thank you. I have to try one of these things. The Big Mac that is...no what you like to do. OOOOHHHHHHH Snap!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Makes me want to go there even more mmmmm.......sorry jugg



Mmmmmmmm DONALDS !!!



juggernaut said:


> oh thank you. I have to try one of these things. The Big Mac that is...no what you like to do. OOOOHHHHHHH Snap!!!!



 I want a Big Mac


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2010)

Mmmmm... Big Mac. WITH EXTRA SAUCE!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 7, 2010)

^ DICK ^ and all the other names I called you today.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 7, 2010)

the nice ones, or the ones I really liked?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 7, 2010)

The ones you really like. Enough material to put a herd of horses down. Kidding. Gotta go dream of carbs now. Would have done it BUT SOMEONE ATE A FRIGGIN BIG MAC WITHOUT ME !!!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> *Curt can vouch for me.* Joe and I are completely legit and we formed our venture because we become sick of the bullshit advertisements and false claims that come out of some companies.



All of this!

*http://www.beyondsupps.com/
* 




*juggernaut is da man! *


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 11, 2010)

Curt, you are infinitely repped!

Thank you!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 11, 2010)

Saturday 10-9-10
*Front Squat*
Warmup
5x155
5x170
>5x185 = 8
DB Hack Squat 5x10-20
40s-14, 12, 30s-12, 25s-12, 13
Back Raise 5x10-20
150-12, 14, 13, 15, 11
Hammer Curls 3x10-20
60s-13, 12, 10
LISS NONE (boo!)

Had wedding to attend, and had to cut it short. I hate weddings. Everyone dances like shit, and they dont play anything good. the chicken dance?! What the fuck is that? Hookey Pookey? I never heard of this shit! Go to an Italian wedding it's much better!!!!


Today (10-11-10; my anniversary to the greatest woman ever!!!!!!!!!)
*Military Press*
Warmup
3x150
3x175
>3x180 = 3 (tough work!)
High incline db bench press 5x10-20
60s-16, 13, 50s-12, 40-12, 10
Face Pulls 5x10-20
8.0-16, 13, 12, 10, 12
Tricep Pushdown 3x10-20
11.0-12, 10, 9
Barefoot Calf Press (seated) 3x12-20
90-14, 13, 12

LISS cardio 3o mins.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice workouts coach! 
I hope that the roses cheered the Mrs up.
Happy Anniversary


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2010)

Happy Anniversary C!


----------



## unclem (Oct 11, 2010)

sorry juggernut but i havent been reading all your journal lately, but, great weight on the incline bench brother. 280 plus very good. when is your competition? thnx keep up the great work.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Unc. It's January 29.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

and thank you guys for the anniversary wishes. Sandy was under the weather so I bought her some roses and took her out for some steaks. She ordered red velvet cake for Friday when I can eat it!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

TODAY: I fucking hate assholes who get me up at 3am for a 430 appointment to train their fat fucking asses, and then the disrespect me by not showing up. Then, their faggot bitch husband emails me and tells me that those times are not acceptable for her, and that when he signed her up for training, I lied and said I had availability to fit her schedule. I gave her my times, I didnt give her these times-she gave them to me!!! 
Are you fucking crazy? Come to my tired ass face and tell me this. Instead of getting your chubby-chasing, faggot bitch 160 lb fairy fucking husband to do your dirty work. 

And now, back to reality. End of tantrum.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 12, 2010)

Like I said before Jugs .. some people just cannot take your greatness .. they find laying in bed, cuddling with their overweight spouses more important .. I love this line .. 

"If you dont make time for your health now, you better schedule time for illness in the future"


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Like I said before Jugs .. some people just cannot take your greatness .. they find laying in bed, cuddling with their overweight spouses more important .. I love this line ..
> 
> "If you dont make time for your health now, you better schedule time for illness in the future"



I think the thing that pissed me off even more was the little asshole's email. I;d like to punch him in his nutsack.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 12, 2010)

Punch him in the brown and send him down!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Punch him in the brown and send him down!



or the throat and dump him the Atlantic.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Gotta go dream of carbs now. Would have done it BUT SOMEONE ATE A FRIGGIN BIG MAC WITHOUT ME !!!


Who did that? 

Jugs let the woman eat a Big Mac for goodness sake!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 12, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> or the throat and dump him the Atlantic.


 I like your thinking...


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2010)

welcome to NJ bitches


----------



## JennyB (Oct 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Who did that?
> 
> Jugs let the woman eat a Big Mac for goodness sake!



Dont mess with Jugs .. he and his uncles will get you lol

YAH JUGS LET ME HAVE A BIG MAC ALREADY  (gotta love pops )


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 13, 2010)

*Deads *
Warmup
3x265
3x295
>3x330 =* 8*
Good Mornings 5x10-20
85-18, 20; 95-14, 11, 10
Leg Press 3x10-20
160-14, 12, 10
Barbell Curl 2x10-20
90-15, 90-strip set all the way down to the bar (mother of god what I was thinking??)
Leg Press Calf Raise (barefoot) 4x10
100-10, 10, 115-10, 13

20 minutes LISS cardio


----------



## JennyB (Oct 13, 2010)

deads .. i love deads .. in fact i think you want me to do 300lb deads .. but you are just at 300lbs right now  better get moving coach or I will be kickin your booty


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2010)

JennyB said:


> better get moving coach or I will be kickin your booty


She is serious Jugs! Jenny will be moving 300 in no time!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Curt, you are infinitely repped!
> 
> Thank you!!!



You company is tits.  And YOU are da man! 



JennyB said:


> Nice workouts coach!
> I hope that the roses cheered the Mrs up.
> *Happy Anniversary*



Happy Belated Anniversary to you and your better half, good sir!



juggernaut said:


> and thank you guys for the anniversary wishes. Sandy was under the weather so I bought her some roses and took her out for some steaks. She ordered *red velvet cake for Friday when I can eat it!*



Red velvet cake is the best. I'm a fan of chocolate cake with PB icing too. But RV is *AWESOME!*


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 14, 2010)

made this with All in 1!!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> She is serious Jugs! Jenny will be moving 300 in no time!



Damn rights !! 



juggernaut said:


> made this with All in 1!!



Is this T Evans Jugs? If so could you ask her to message me about the suit and see if she wants to sell it. I love it! I need to see the back though.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 14, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Damn rights !!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this T Evans Jugs? If so could you ask her to message me about the suit and see if she wants to sell it. I love it! I need to see the back though.



i'm getting in touch with her now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2010)

JennyB said:


> YAH JUGS LET ME HAVE A BIG MAC ALREADY  (gotta love pops )


 
How about a "Anus" snack wrap instead?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 14, 2010)

at Pops .. no thanks I will pass !!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2010)

Incline Bench
Warmup
3x230
3x265
>3x295 = 7

Push Up + Burpees 5x10-20
14, 12, 11, 11, 9
Barbell Rows 5x10-20
135-20, 145-12, 10, 9, 10
Tricep Extension 3x10-20
105-14, 12, 12
Barefoot Calf Press 3x10
100-15, 16, 15

LISS jacobs ladder 30 minutes


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey SILKY how about you reply to that ANUS comment!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2010)

I prefer to have a pink taco.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 19, 2010)

*Front Squats *
Warmup
3x160
3x180
>3x195 = *8*
Db Hack Squat 5x10-20
40s-20, 45s-15, 35s-20, 30s-13, 15
Back Raise 5x10-20
160-17, 15, 15, 14, 10
Hammer Curls 3x10-20
60s-13, 11, 10
Farmer Walks (timed)
100s-55.2/39.3/40.2

LISS cardio 30 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 20, 2010)

Can someone tell me why I received 4 nude photos of a 200lb female client that just started with me? Umm I want to be blind...NOWWW. I'm fucking scarred. Someone make me this way now...PLEASE??


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Can someone tell me why I received 4 nude photos of a 200lb female client that just started with me? Umm I want to be blind...NOWWW.


 
awwww how cute, she wanted you to have 100% knowledge of what you were starting with on the tranformation. 

well that or you have a new stalker.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> awwww how cute, she wanted you to have 100% knowledge of what you were starting with on the tranformation.
> 
> well that or you have a new stalker.



great I have one that looks like a cross between downes syndrome and alice the hag from Popeye, and now a porky pig lookalike.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> great I have one that looks like a cross between downes syndrome and alice the hag from Popeye, and now a porky pig lookalike.


 
You have your work cut out for you. May want to schedule them early in the morning so your not fully awake and maybe dim the gym lights a bit.

I think it may be Miss Piggy, and she wants you to be her Kermit. 


On a more serious note, your workouts are looking good.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 20, 2010)

*Military Press *
Warmup
5x160
3x175
>1x195 = *2 [tried going for 200 but couldnt hit it]*
DB High Incline Military Press – 5 sets of 10 reps
60s17, 13, 50s-13, 40s-11, 13
Dips – 5 sets of 15 reps 
12, 11, 10, 6, 7
Chin-ups – 5 sets of 10 reps
7, 8, 6, 10, 11
Farmer Walks 3 sets timed
100s-60.0/23.7/31.9

Cardio LISS 30mins


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> you have your work cut out for you. may want to schedule them early in the morning so your not fully awake and maybe dim the gym lights a bit.
> 
> I think it may be miss piggy, and she wants you to be her kermit.
> 
> ...



oooooiiiink


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I prefer to have a pink taco.


You and all us hetro guys


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 21, 2010)

Jugs * do you follow certain protocol or do you have certain way thanks

Awesome log BTW


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks. 
Currently, for a strongman contest I'm following 531. I've had great success with it. 
After my January contest, I plan on going back to Baby Got Back, or 531 bbing style for a possible NPC bbing show in late summer.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 21, 2010)

Too bad your grasshopper couldnt join you for the NPC show  
Hmm might have to think about possibly doing a few shows back to back in order to qualify and do a pose down with you  BRING IT !!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 22, 2010)

Jenny, this is just in the planning stage. I want to map out a show and not come in fat. I'm shooting for an all time record low of 3% fat.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 22, 2010)

3% are you nuts !! NO NUTS FOR YOU !!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 22, 2010)

It's time I did it. It's going to happen.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 22, 2010)

3% is just nuts. But it'll be fun watching the journey if/when you decide to go for it.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 23, 2010)

Sleepwalking hurts like a bitch. I walked in my sleep last night and wound up falling backwards on five steps...hurt my back and now I have events training tomorrow. Today's deadlifts are out of the question...shit!!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 24, 2010)

Omgosh that sucks . hope u get better!



juggernaut said:


> Sleepwalking hurts like a bitch. I walked in my sleep last night and wound up falling backwards on five steps...hurt my back and now I have events training tomorrow. Today's deadlifts are out of the question...shit!!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm good. Took a break for the last two days, skipped events today and did deads and ab work only. Hit 345 for 5 reps. Not bad for a bruised back!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> It's time I did it. It's going to happen.



It is going to happen and we are gonna kick bootah together !! 



juggernaut said:


> I'm good. Took a break for the last two days, skipped events today and did deads and ab work only. Hit 345 for 5 reps. Not bad for a bruised back!



Why dont you tell everyone the REAL reason you hurt your back ??? I kicked his arse in a boxing match


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 24, 2010)

She did. She had the advantage of boxing naked and me in a tar and feather suit.


----------



## unclem (Oct 25, 2010)

there holding a npc in nyc the same time the states are held jugger in nyc in queens, i dont no where yet myself. maybe well run into each other at the same time lol. good job on your training. wat do u want to get up to in your powerlifting meet jugger, bodyweight i mean?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2010)

I need to drop down to 230 for the strongman contest in January. Currently, I'm 244 and feel like a fat bastard. I may be retaining water because I had a party yesterday and overdid on chicken and sausage and peppers. As for bodybuilding, that's tough. I've seemed to have gained some size, since two people asked me if my arms are bigger than Hulk Hogan's LOL. Funny, I still feel like the fat kid from Union. 
Let me know about the contest. Im interested. I do have a lot of dieting ahead to get down to 3%. I dont care about placing, I just want to hit that number.


----------



## unclem (Oct 25, 2010)

ok jugger i dont even know where the states are in wat blding but ill let you no wat npc is going on in the same time in june. if thats the one u want. but theres so many its hard to keep track u no how that goes. and yes from 205 to 244 is gtg though as you took some time to put it on bro. ill pm u with the details as soon as i find out mine with yours ? who nos lol.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2010)

unclem said:


> ok jugger i dont even know where the states are in wat blding but ill let you no wat npc is going on in the same time in june. if thats the one u want. but theres so many its hard to keep track u no how that goes. and yes from 205 to 244 is gtg though as you took some time to put it on bro. ill pm u with the details as soon as i find out mine with yours ? who nos lol.



June might be a short time to prep. I was thinking more along the lines of September/October.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I need to drop down to 230 for the strongman contest in January. Currently, I'm 244 and feel like a fat bastard. I may be retaining water because I had a party yesterday and overdid on chicken and sausage and peppers. As for bodybuilding, that's tough. I've seemed to have gained some size, since two people asked me if my *arms are bigger than Hulk Hogan's LOL.* Funny, I still feel like the fat kid from Union.
> Let me know about the contest. Im interested. I do have a lot of dieting ahead to get down to 3%. I dont care about placing, I just want to hit that number.


 
Haha i heard Hogan had 24" arms or something like that


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2010)

He _did_. I dont know about now. I still dont think they're that big.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> He _did_. I dont know about now. I still dont think they're that big.


 

Did you listen to the jay cutler interview somebody posted on the bodybuilding gossip section where he denied taking steroids haha!? well they aslo asked jay did he believe hogan had 24" arms and he said yes because of the size and height of hogan he thought it was possible. lol im strarting to sound like hogans biggest fan here lol, im really not, not watched wrestling since i was a kid.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2010)

Cutler is a fucking retard. I dont like his physique nor do I like his cartoonishly narcissistic attitude. He's a douche. I met him once, said best of luck in the O and he came back with "I dont do pictures."  I said I didnt ask. He said, "I'm just telling you." I said I didnt ask. And now, he's a douchebag.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Cutler is a fucking retard. I dont like his physique nor do I like his cartoonishly narcissistic attitude. He's a douche. I met him once, said best of luck in the O and he came back with "I dont do pictures." I said I didnt ask. He said, "I'm just telling you." I said I didnt ask. And now, he's a douchebag.


 
Goes to show you how important first impressions are. 

So what about you is like hogan that makes them think of him. hahahaah

Way to get after the deads.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2010)

My cousin said my size is like Hogans, but my arms match his. Again I dont think so, but hey-who am I to argue a Hulk Hogan comparison??


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> My cousin said my size is like Hogans, but my arms match his. Again I dont think so, but hey-who am I to argue a Hulk Hogan comparison??


 
That's cool, I was always an Ultimate Warrior and Undertaker fan myself.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 25, 2010)

Hogan is a wuss and you have much better arms then him .. Cutler denying steroid use is like a dog trying to deny that he humps legs .. Or me trying to deny I love McDonalds .. its just not right .. Now Coco Beware .. he is dah bomb


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2010)

*Incline Bench Press*
5x245, 3x280, >1x330 = *5*
DB Flat Bench Press 5x15
65s-15, 10; 55s-15, 45s-13, 15
DB Rows 5x10
60s-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
Calf Press seated (barefoot) 3x12-20
100-15, 12, 13

LISS cardio 40 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Hogan is a wuss and you have much better arms then him .. Cutler denying steroid use is like a dog trying to deny that he humps legs .. Or me trying to deny I love McDonalds .. its just not right .. Now Coco Beware .. he is dah bomb


I hump legs...does this make me a dog? If I bleed do I not hurt? If I cry do I not feel pain? If I am sad do I not feel emotion? I am a leg humper. I am PROUD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> *Incline Bench Press*
> 5x245, 3x280, >1x330 = *5*


Your inclines are sick dude!
Your leg humping ability is world class too.....


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2010)

I was harpy when I got those numbers. I was actually going for 310, but felt like I was pretty strong. I even started intermittent fasting today and still had a lot of energy!

As for my leg humping ability, I thought only Jenny knew about that


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> As for my leg humping ability, I thought only Jenny knew about that


 
Oh nothing is secret, we all know.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I hump legs...does this make me a dog? If I bleed do I not hurt? If I cry do I not feel pain? If I am sad do I not feel emotion? I am a leg humper. I am PROUD.



YOu dont want me to answer these .. but of course I AM !! 
Yes it makes you a dog .. a snoodle to be more explicit. 
No you dont hurt when you bleed .. I know that. 
When you cry its usually because you dont get your way. 
When your sad its usually because I ask you to stop humping my leg. 
The End. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Your inclines are sick dude!
> Your leg humping ability is world class too.....



JD the fact that you know about how well he leg humps .. lets just say it scares me. 



juggernaut said:


> I was harpy when I got those numbers. I was actually going for 310, but felt like I was pretty strong. I even started intermittent fasting today and still had a lot of energy!
> 
> As for my leg humping ability, I thought only Jenny knew about that



intermittent fasting???? yah its called being hungry between meals ... something I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT RIGHT .. not that I didnt beg you for another meal lol

Yah I thought I was the only one that knew about your leg humping too. I guess you have been cheating in my calves. lol


----------



## Phineas (Oct 25, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> He _did_. I dont know about now. I still dont think they're that big.



Weren't Arnold's arms in his prime like 22, 23? His arms were freakishly large. Hogans in his WCW years were bigger than the WWF years, but I don't know about 24. 

Definitely when in WWF in the 80s when they were constantly mentioning his pythons there's no way they were 24.

And here I am debating a retired wrestler's arm size. Pat myself on the back.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 26, 2010)

My cousin is a bit wacky. He thinks wrestling is a sport...LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

opie and anthony plan this clip all the time:





YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 26, 2010)

I've seen that. Its hilarious.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 27, 2010)

Front Squat
5 x 170
3 x 185
>1 x 205 = 5
Upright Leg Press 5x15 
145-15, 160-13, 12, 12, 15
DB RDL 5x10
65s-10, 10, 10
Leg Press calf work 3x10
130-10, 8, 8

LISS Cardio 30 mins


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sure you said, but what grip do you use on front squats?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm sure you said, but what grip do you use on front squats?


I pull the bar from the floor and rest on my front delts. From there, I just grip without crossing over. 







By far for me at least, this is the most comfortable grip I can use. I dont like using a rack to pull it off.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 28, 2010)

*Retard Rage*

Some people I've been working out around told I have retard rage-but I'm quiet as a church mouse _specifically _when I train; I've heard the term before, but I'm not exactly sure if it's a good thing. Can someone decipher this?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I pull the bar from the floor and rest on my front delts. From there, I just grip without crossing over.
> 
> 
> 
> By far for me at least, this is the most comfortable grip I can use. I dont like using a rack to pull it off.


 
I'd snap my wrists like a twig if I held them like that. Your lucky.

I hate having small wrists and ankles used to sprain them all the damn time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Some people I've been working out around told I have retard rage-but I'm quiet as a church mouse _specifically _when I train; I've heard the term before, but I'm not exactly sure if it's a good thing. Can someone decipher this?


 
I've heard of "Retard Strength" maybe they are just idiots and calling it something else.

Basically it's these small, quit, and retarded people who you would think are frail and weak but are are actually strong as hell and can move mountains.

Sounds like one of those backhanded compliment's.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm 6'1" and 240. I'm also the smallest of my brothers..fuckers are smartasses.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'd snap my wrists like a twig if I held them like that. Your lucky.



It feels natural when I do it that way. Mind you, the shoulders support the weight. The wrists and hands are merely there to hold it from falling.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> It feels natural when I do it that way. Mind you, the shoulders support the weight. The wrists and hands are merely there to hold it from falling.



That's always how I've liked to do them too.  If you learn how to sit back with the weight and keep the torso upright, there's almost no stress on the wrist at all.

Nice lifting man.  Are you feeling confident about the competition?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

Do I feel confident to win? Not at all. I am competing in a first time ever basis. Do I think I can finish in the top three? Possibly. My spirit determines that. I look at it this way; I'm doing this as a break from bodybuilding. I need to do this also because I want to prove to myself that I can. 1st, 2nd, 3rd...doesnt mean shit to me in this case. I just want to do it. If I won, that's nice. Strongman competition is more a personal battle to me to excel further in strength than ever before.

On the other hand, I'm insane about winning a fucking title in the NPC. I want to destroy people in the NPC. It's not that I have streak of anger, I just want to win.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

Intermittent fasting with low impact cardio of 30 minutes and myofascial rolling. 
Just and 18 hour fast today followed by cheat meal tonight.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> On the other hand, I'm insane about winning a fucking title in the NPC. I want to destroy people in the NPC. It's not that I have streak of anger, I just want to win.


 
I'll just keep teasing you to keep your motivation up.  Well that or you'll imagine your competition is me and rip there heads off.

haahah we have about the same stats except I'm about 20% bf higher. so I'll follow and live vicariously through you. I hate being in front of people so will never ever try what your doing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

what is intermittent fasting?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 29, 2010)

jugg can u give me or the forum a before and after pics please PM me if want..i just wanna see the start and finish since i can't be there for it 

plus loyal follower of ur log


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> what is intermittent fasting?



Essentially, it's a "painless" way of helping drop some weight effectvely and easily. It requires no eating basically for a prolonged period of time. I do it before a cheat meal on that day for about 18 hours. I also do it on Mondays. 

It basically sets it up like this: after you eat the last meal of the day, you stop eating. When you're ready to resume, you just eat the next hours' meal. Most of the time for me, it's lunch. Skipping breakfast is not a problem for me. I have a good amount of energy throughout the day. At the very end of the "session", I'll include some light cardio for about 30 minutes. It helps to make food taste better, helps me my food slower, and it helps me continue to make wise choices so that I dont pig out on everything. 

Pick up an ebook called Eat. Stop. Eat. Great book and very insightful.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'll just keep teasing you to keep your motivation up.  Well that or you'll imagine your competition is me and rip there heads off.
> 
> haahah we have about the same stats except I'm about 20% bf higher. so I'll follow and live vicariously through you. I hate being in front of people so will never ever try what your doing.



Being in the spotlight never bothered me. I taught for close to ten years and made speeches in front of full auditoriums. It doesnt bother me, and actually I enjoy speaking. 
It's not as hard as you think it is. Once you eliminate the fear factor, it's cake. 

I'll give you an idea of how fat I was. At my highest point, I was 305lbs of macaroni. I met my friend and then personal trainer Joe Franco who spent a year with me prepping me for my bodybuilding show. my last show as a natty was 184lbs. He's a great friend, and terrific business partner. He's quite possibly one of the best bodybuilders on the natty circuit. He doesnt like that I juice, but he doesnt judge. We're a great team. He's the good cop, I'm the bad cop when dealing with asshole suppliers. He's like a brother to me. 
On the next chapter, Built set me up for tutelage on how to truly eat for my endomorphic qualities. She introduced me to the world of realistic studies, serious investigations into my sport and now livelihood and became a mentor of sorts. Her level of knowledge is scary. Everything I learn, study and realize is accountable because of her. All of the people I try to help, I do to pay it forward, because of her.
She passed on this thirst for knowledge and made me forget bro-school bullshit tactics. In this line of work, there's no room for personal history, and trying it on clients. You need to treat each individually. Eric Broser should take a lesson from that. That's why I hate his guts professionally. He gives people in this industry a terrible name. 

Sorry for the long winded explanation, but I hope it sheds light.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 29, 2010)

Supa_Spence said:


> jugg can u give me or the forum a before and after pics please PM me if want..i just wanna see the start and finish since i can't be there for it
> 
> plus loyal follower of ur log



I really dont have any. I wish I did at this point. I will however do a start on that and post it soon, as my strongman show nears and through my prep for the NPC.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 30, 2010)

*Deload week*

Military Press
5x105
5x115
5x135
Chest Dips 
5x stop 4 reps short of failure
DB Farmer Walks 3x timed
100lbs X 30 seconds

30 mins cardio sprints


----------



## Curt James (Oct 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> opie and anthony plan this clip all the time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








YouTube Video











They show his full commentary here. He pays tribute to Capt. Redneck Dick Murdoch. Might have that name wrong.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Being in the spotlight never bothered me. I taught for close to ten years and made speeches in front of full auditoriums. It doesnt bother me, and actually I enjoy speaking.
> It's not as hard as you think it is. Once you eliminate the fear factor, it's cake.
> 
> I'll give you an idea of how fat I was. At my highest point, I was 305lbs of macaroni. I met my friend and then personal trainer Joe Franco who spent a year with me prepping me for my bodybuilding show. my last show as a natty was 184lbs. He's a great friend, and terrific business partner. He's quite possibly one of the best bodybuilders on the natty circuit. He doesnt like that I juice, but he doesnt judge. We're a great team. He's the good cop, I'm the bad cop when dealing with asshole suppliers. He's like a brother to me.
> ...



Best! Post! EVER!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 30, 2010)

Jugs you sprinted for 30min? Wow I am kinda impressed! Nice work coach  

Hey look! I am backkkkkkkkkkkkkk
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...re-kicking-arse-taking-names.html#post2095506


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2010)

I can sprint but it kind of resembles a gorilla sprinting as my members have called it. They laugh their asses off when I do it. The noise from my big goofy feet stomping is kind of loud. I'm definitely not made for lithe, graceful movement.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 31, 2010)

Isn't sprinting fun though?  I have to tell myself to stop sometimes because I'm sprinting on off days and putting in too much work.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2010)

No. I hate it. I hate everything about sprints. I hate running in general.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I can sprint but it kind of resembles a gorilla sprinting as my members have called it. They laugh their asses off when I do it. The noise from my big goofy feet stomping is kind of loud. I'm definitely not made for lithe, graceful movement.



We would be a good pair sprinting beside eachother. I clench my left fist and straighten my right hand and fingers like I am karate chopping. I have tried to not do it .. its impossible.



gtbmed said:


> Isn't sprinting fun though?  I have to tell myself to stop sometimes because I'm sprinting on off days and putting in too much work.



Thats just crazy talk  



juggernaut said:


> No. I hate it. I hate everything about sprints. I hate running in general.



And this is why I luv yah Coach lol


----------



## Built (Oct 31, 2010)

How many seconds do you generally sprint, Juggs?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2010)

Built said:


> How many seconds do you generally sprint, Juggs?


I do a 15 second high, 45 resting pace and a five minute warmup and cooldown. I was actually inclined to step off the treadmill for five minutes and then get back on for 30 minutes and do LISS cardio.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been reading a lot on how to make your DIY apparatus for strongman and I think I am up for the task of building some ghetto equipment. I have two atlas stones at home that I work with for speed and one for sets and reps.
I'm taking a look at a makeshift yoke with two industrial size barrels and a long iron pole, but items which are readily available. I've procured a FREE tractor tire weighing both 300lbs and 600lbs. I only have to find a way of transporting it (Home Depot truck). 
Now I only need to find a log press and a keg and I have all of my gear ready to go.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2010)

I would be happy with the keg!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 31, 2010)

How about you throw all your clients cars into neutral and push them around in the parking lot so they cannot find their cars? Seems like a good training plan to me.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2010)

Jenny I thought of that. I dont think they'd like it. 
I'd prefer to empty it myself...thats a lot of beeahhhh


----------



## JennyB (Oct 31, 2010)

I didnt say that they would like it ... does that matter


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I didnt say that they would like it ... does that matter



Actually...no.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> No. I hate it. I hate everything about sprints. I hate running in general.


 Amen - Thought I was the only one on the board who hates running.  I'd rather do the step mill for 50000 hours then run or sprint for 60 seconds.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Being in the spotlight never bothered me. I taught for close to ten years and made speeches in front of full auditoriums. It doesnt bother me, and actually I enjoy speaking.
> It's not as hard as you think it is. Once you eliminate the fear factor, it's cake.
> 
> I'll give you an idea of how fat I was. At my highest point, I was 305lbs of macaroni. I met my friend and then personal trainer Joe Franco who spent a year with me prepping me for my bodybuilding show. my last show as a natty was 184lbs. He's a great friend, and terrific business partner. He's quite possibly one of the best bodybuilders on the natty circuit. He doesnt like that I juice, but he doesnt judge. We're a great team. He's the good cop, I'm the bad cop when dealing with asshole suppliers. He's like a brother to me.
> ...


 
The support and helping each other is exactly why I like this board. 

You'll do awesome and we'll all be here to push and support ya. I'll stick with my baggy shirts and jeans. 

Isn't Eric Broser  = gopro on here?, I never tried any of his programs.

Should be starting your new sups next week.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2010)

And thanks for ordering! We really appreciate it!

Yes, gobro = E.B. Cant stand the fuck. 

Baggy shirts? Come on...youre better than that!


----------



## XYZ (Nov 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> It feels natural when I do it that way. Mind you, the shoulders support the weight. The wrists and hands are merely there to hold it from falling.


 

WOW.  I've tried it that way and I just can't stop on thinking that my wrists are going to break and I'm going to drop the weight.

I rest everything on the front delts as well, but cross my arm so the palms of my hands are on top of my delts, right hand left delt, left hand right delt.

Front squats are my favorite leg exercise.  Ever try barbell hack squats?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes, but for some reason, my knee gives out on it. I have compensated by taking a ball and parking it on the back of the small of my back while holding dumbbells. I can squat so low that I've hit the floor with my ass now. My flexibility has improved greatly in the past few months. I attribute this to the front squat and power cleaning it from the floor.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 1, 2010)

you shipping overseas yet Jugg?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2010)

davegmb said:


> you shipping overseas yet Jugg?



whereabouts?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Being in the spotlight never bothered me. I taught for close to ten years and made speeches in front of full auditoriums. It doesnt bother me, and actually I enjoy speaking.
> It's not as hard as you think it is. Once you eliminate the fear factor, it's cake.
> 
> I'll give you an idea of how fat I was. At my highest point, I was 305lbs of macaroni. I met my friend and then personal trainer Joe Franco who spent a year with me prepping me for my bodybuilding show. my last show as a natty was 184lbs. He's a great friend, and terrific business partner. He's quite possibly one of the best bodybuilders on the natty circuit. He doesnt like that I juice, but he doesnt judge. We're a great team. He's the good cop, I'm the bad cop when dealing with asshole suppliers. He's like a brother to me.
> ...


This is one great post C! 

For me right now, I am ecto/endo, a suck ass combination. Not to mention I am turning 55 in December....


----------



## JennyB (Nov 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> And thanks for ordering! We really appreciate it!
> 
> Yes, gobro = E.B. Cant stand the fuck.
> 
> Baggy shirts? Come on...youre better than that!



I was wondering how you were going to respond to that .. in true and honest Juggy style


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

Would you expect anything less?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> This is one great post C!
> 
> For me right now, I am ecto/endo, a suck ass combination. Not to mention I am turning 55 in December....



Dont despair. I have a client who is 54 and is in amazing shape. He's training for his first bbing show in the NPC as a natty competitor. All I have to do is bring up his legs/calves, and he'll be ready to go. 55 is nothing.
Ecto/Endo? As in skinny fat? Or am I reading into that wrong?


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> And thanks for ordering! We really appreciate it!
> 
> Yes, gobro = E.B. Cant stand the fuck.
> 
> Baggy shirts? Come on...youre better than that!


 

Remind me never to leave the two of you in a a room alone together. 

XXL's are a requirement anything smaller and they don't fit over my shoulders

I'm working on filling them out the rest of the way over the winter while I can wear sweatshirts. I'm just glad I don't have to wear them to cover the gut anymore.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I was wondering how you were going to respond to that .. in true and honest Juggy style


 
I actually thought he was being kind.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I actually thought he was being kind.



To a point, yes. I can write eloquent paragraphs on how much I hate the fucking looney tune. But I wont.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> To a point, yes. I can write eloquent paragraphs on how much I hate the fucking looney tune. But I wont.


 
Your time is better spent getting tractor tires and ready for your strongman competition. 

All the stuff your looking for makes me think you should just take a vacation out to the farm. They would have pretty much everyting covered, or could weld you up anything you want.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Your time is better spent getting tractor tires and ready for your strongman competition.
> 
> All the stuff your looking for makes me think you should just take a vacation out to the farm. They would have pretty much everyting covered, or could weld you up anything you want.



I am looking for someone to weld a yoke together. I need it adjustable. Anyone???


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2010)

Deload Week continues...

Deads
Warmups
5x170
5x210
5x235
Good Mornings 3x12
30-8, 8, 10
Hanging leg raise 3x10

LISS 30 minutes cardio


----------



## JennyB (Nov 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Would you expect anything less?


 
NOPE



omerta2010 said:


> I actually thought he was being kind.


 
Oh he was ... TRUST ME! You dont want to hear him when he is angry or moody!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

No one does...I can be a bit of a nasty bitch.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

Regardless, I get a flu shot yesterday and today-I feel like I have the flu...WTF????


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

Will someone please tell the two old broads behind my desk who are rattling in my fucking head to get off the ellipticals and to shut the FUCK up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Nov 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Regardless, I get a flu shot yesterday and today-I feel like I have the flu...WTF????



A. you know better than to get a flu shot .. filled with LAST YEARS flu strains
B. you also know that the flu shot gives you small doses of the flu


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2010)

Jenny is right, as usual. That's how the flu shot works.  They give you a small dose of the flu so that your body builds up resistance to it....


----------



## davegmb (Nov 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> whereabouts?


 

the UK


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> A. you know better than to get a flu shot .. filled with LAST YEARS flu strains
> B. you also know that the flu shot gives you small doses of the flu


 
Yeah what she said. That's exactly why I never get flu shots. Figure if I'm gonna get sick I'll get sick why would I want to make myself sick.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> the UK



Sure.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok so if it prevents the flu-why do I feel like shit? Like I have the flu????


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 3, 2010)

Because flu shots are "weakened" version of the flu. 

Theory is your body should easily make the antibodies to kill those and as a result you'll have them to avoid getting the real flu.

My grandma used to get terribly sick every time they gave her a flu shot, but they say once you get older the full blown version can kill ya so she went through it every year.

By the way, on those intermittent fasting do you go 100% without any type of food, or would a post workout shake be alright. I'm considering the approach but if I don't have a shake after the gym I get terrible stomach aches.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Because flu shots are "weakened" version of the flu.
> 
> Theory is your body should easily make the antibodies to kill those and as a result you'll have them to avoid getting the real flu.
> 
> ...



I wouldnt do a weight training workout when fasting. Cardio only. As for the shake, no. Nothing except coffee and water.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2010)

You are such a fucking hardass


----------



## SpyWizard (Nov 3, 2010)

So I fast, but with no training.. the point being the reduction of caloric intake will deplete the 3-400 calories that are stored in the liver... after that the body becomes catabolic, not matter the content of the digestive system.. thus there will be muscle wasting.. 

I like the process though, coupled with a colon clense..


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are such a fucking hardass



Well, I'd be kicked out of the He-Mans Women Haters club if I werent.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2010)

SpyWizard said:


> So I fast, but with no training.. the point being the reduction of caloric intake will deplete the 3-400 calories that are stored in the liver... after that the body becomes catabolic, not matter the content of the digestive system.. thus there will be muscle wasting..
> 
> I like the process though, coupled with a colon clense..



I've pulled something up that might explain my answer further. Hope this helps.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I've pulled something up that might explain my answer further. Hope this helps.


 
Ok gotta ask, were do you go to create links like that. 

Oh yeah good info as well, I'm not sure if it'll work since I hit the gym first thing after waking up.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Ok gotta ask, were do you go to create links like that.
> 
> Oh yeah good info as well, I'm not sure if it'll work since I hit the gym first thing after waking up.


LOL Let me google that for you is the site. 
I've done with a morning workout. Just fuel up before weight training as you normally would, then a postworkout drink/meal. And start it up. Very easy.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Jenny is right, as usual. That's how the flu shot works.  They give you a small dose of the flu so that your body builds up resistance to it....



I love this statement  lol 

JUGS: It prevents the flu in older people or people with low immune systems due to a disease .. its still from old strains of flu bugs BECAUSE if perhaps an old flu bug comes about it tends to be stronger than the initial flu bug .. like H1N1. The chances of that happening and you actually benefiting from a flu shot given that your a healthy male .. is next to nothing. Governments way of making money. Period.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I wouldnt do a weight training workout when fasting. Cardio only. As for the shake, no. Nothing except coffee and water.



I further investigated your question as to whether or not fasting and weight training can go together. Built sent me an article which states that in fact, it can be done. I simply cant, because nausea is one thing I dont like. But again, it can be done and the benefits are EVEN BETTER! Read further to find out:

Top Ten Fasting Myths Debunked (Major Update Nov 4th) | Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health

This is a great article that I read over my no-breakfast time (it's fast day) with cheat meal tonight.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 5, 2010)

Best written passage ever written...a former moderators' days are numbered  


*"Though specific dietary recommendations vary slightly depending on who you listen to, there are many common denominators and "rules" that you are told you must adhere to. Call it broscience, incompetence or ignorance, same thing. We've all been there and we've all followed these rules. Led like sheep, not knowing better. Trusting that those we listen to knew what they were talking about. While these dietary myths run rampant in the bodybuilding and fitness community, you'll find that many are being endlessly propagated in the mainstream as well.

Upon closer scrutiny, the great majority lack scientific basis. They are born out out of half-truths, faulty conclusions drawn from poorly conducted studies or created when a study gets cited out of context."*


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I further investigated your question as to whether or not fasting and weight training can go together. Built sent me an article which states that in fact, it can be done. I simply cant, because nausea is one thing I dont like. But again, it can be done and the benefits are EVEN BETTER! Read further to find out:
> 
> Top Ten Fasting Myths Debunked (Major Update Nov 4th) | Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health
> 
> This is a great article that I read over my no-breakfast time (it's fast day) with cheat meal tonight.


 
Just bookmarked this for later.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 5, 2010)

Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health: Training

A really interesting article.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 5, 2010)

and more...


Fasted Training Boosts Endurance and Muscle Glycogen


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

Appreciate you sharing.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks O. You too.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 7, 2010)

Stumbled accross this guys blog, who i think is entering the same comp as you? might be a potential opponent?!

Just Get Strong


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 7, 2010)

Ah cool. I hope he does well. Shit, I hope I DO WELL LOL. Got the entire setup all in my yard for this contest. Wife actually enjoys watching me train on events day. Kind of cool.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2010)

I bet you are going to kill it!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2010)

I just want to finish all the events and not in last place. I'm having a tough time getting used to the colder weather and not freezing my balls off.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I just want to finish all the events and not in last place. I'm having a tough time getting used to the colder weather and not freezing my balls off.


 
 I just got a visual of you all dressed up like Kenny from southpark with just the hole in the hood. 

Suck it up, throw on some more sweats and get it done.  Then get the sweetie to warm you up.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd rather not be Kenny...more like Cartman.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 9, 2010)

From yesterday 11-8-10


*Military Press*
Warmup
5x145
5x165
>5x180 = 5 (was tired...couldnt do another if I push pressed it)
Hang Cleans 5x10-15
135-10, 10, 10, 10, 8
Palms Facing Chin Ups 5x10
6, 6, 6, 5, 4
Farmer Walk with Hex Bar 3xtimed
215-33.2, 44.5, 29.7

Fun.  
Not a good workout, was really tired and felt it in the first exercise. One of those 17 hour days.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 11, 2010)

Military pressing left me extremely tired and kind of pissed. I know I'm stronger than this on this press, but I hit a sticking point. So I reached out to two really smart people who's opinions I trust blindly. Gaz and Built. I am getting the nutritional side done with Built because she knows her shit, and because she was built similarly like I was. We be fat. 

Anyway, Gaz gave me some amazing ideas on a fix, as well as some needed sled work which I started today since a member of gym sold me a well preserved power sled. I used it today and stopped just short of failure. Built is collecting some information with me because I needed some help. 

More to follow, but on another note, my lower to mid-back has been irking at me to take a complete break from 531 and in all honesty, I havent taken a rest since 4 months ago. So, I'm doing that.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 11, 2010)

Estrogen injection!! Too much test here!!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 11, 2010)

Guys dont use estrogen well. Piss off.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 11, 2010)

So how long do you plan the break to be? Or do you go by feel and hit it once your aches go back to normal?

Got my order the other day, just wanted to say thanks for the quick shipment.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 11, 2010)

Obviously by your response Jugs you have too much test.  
Simmer down big guy !!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So how long do you plan the break to be? Or do you go by feel and hit it once your aches go back to normal?
> 
> Got my order the other day, just wanted to say thanks for the quick shipment.



Thank you for trying us out. Let us know how you like it. 
I plan on just taking a week off. I did some recovery work yesterday and felt much more limber after it was done.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 12, 2010)

I love how you are such a weinuk and you didnt even mention how lovely my signature is ... JERK!!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I love how you are such a weinuk and you didnt even mention how lovely my signature is ... JERK!!



I never saw your sig, and I dont know what weinuk is, but I know I am a jerk.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 13, 2010)

*Deads*
Warmup
5x255
5x290
>5x320 = 7
Front Squats 5x10
155-8, 10, 9, 8, 8
Calf Seated 3x12-20
90-14, 13, 12 (slow rep count 5/5)
Ab work

1:2 HIIT cardio
5 minute cooldown 
30 minutes LISS cardio


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 15, 2010)

Military Press
Warmup
5x145
5x165
>5x180 = 6 (went down 5 lbs, made a difference)
Hang Cleans 5x10
145-10, 7, 8, 6, 8
Chins 5x10
8, 8, 8, 6, 4

No cardio


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2010)

Gaz helped me polish the new routine that will lead me into the strongman in January. Here it is and I'm really happy with it!

*Week 1* 
*Tuesday*
Deadlift 531
Military Press 5x10
Good Morning
core work

*Thursday*
Bench Press 531
Bent-over rows or heavy chins 5x10
GHR 
core work

*Friday*
Heavy Yoke Holds for time
Log Clean + Press for reps complex 
5 minute cooldown
followed by 30 minutes of low impact cardio @ 30 minutes 

*Sunday*
EVENTS


*Week 2*
*Tuesday*
Front Squat 531
Push Press 5x10
Face Pulls
core work

*Thursday*
Military Press 531
RDL 5x10
Bent-over rows
core work

*Friday*
Accessory work
Yoke Holds for time
Log Clean + Press for reps complex

*Sunday*
EVENTS

*Core Work includes:*
Heavy weighted ab crunches 4x10
Hanging leg raises3x12-15
Saxon side bends at 3x12-15.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2010)

*Bench Press 531*
Warmup
5x220
5x255
>5x290 = *9*
Close Grip chins 5x10
8, 8, 6, 5, 6
GHR 3xfail
11, 10, 7
core work

Sprints 15 minutes, 5 minute cooldown, 20 minutes LISS. 

puke.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 18, 2010)

Clean + Press complex with 30 minutes LISS cardio today.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2010)

How'd the C+P go dude?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 18, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> How'd the C+P go dude?



fuhhhhhhhhhhhhhck youuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 18, 2010)

Actually by the fifth round, the reps dropped off considerably, but that was after about 7 minutes. My wind absolutely sucks. I gave myself the power clean, squat and press together. I was wiped out, but persevered.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2010)

Awesome 

Very cool complex, though. I think it pretty much works everything, and when i say "works" i mean "rapes like a sleeping Jessica Alba".


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 18, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Awesome
> 
> Very cool complex, though. I think it pretty much works everything, and when i say "works" i mean "rapes like a sleeping Jessica Alba".



Nice!!! It does help a lot, especially since one of my events is the log clean and press. Helps me get my form right, but without an insane weight. Great call Gaz.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 18, 2010)

Did you really puke? If so COOL! 
Face pulls are the funniest exercise next to snatches! 
So glad I get to do snatches soon  that sounded funny


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2010)

^^^ She said snatch^^^


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Clean + Press complex with 30 minutes LISS cardio today.


 What is clean and press complex exactly?  Sounds killa.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 19, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> What is clean and press complex exactly?  Sounds killa.



One exercise (the clean and press) done for a series of reps with a 1 minute rest in between those reps. After, the sets are performed altogether, take a 5 minute cooldown and puke. Then, get on a treadmill and do low impact cardio for at least 20-45 minutes to fry the fat clean off your body. 

Here's a clean and press: 












YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 19, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> ^^^ She said snatch^^^



snatch!!!! hehehhheeehhhhhhhhhhhh snatch


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2010)

Another day at Retro Fitness...






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2010)

I fucking hate retro.

So, I did a carbup yesterday and this is how it went:

Meal 1: 6 cups honey nut chex cereal in skim milk
Meal 2: 3 bagels, 1 low fat blueberry muffin
Meal 3: 5 cups white rice, 2 tbsp honey with 7 egg whites
Meal 4: Steamed chicken and broccoli, 3 cups brown rice
Meal 5: Repeated meal 1
Meal 6: 4 cups macaroni, 4oz chicken, 3 slices pizza no cheese, just veggies. 
Meal 7: Low fat Chips Ahoy, 2 cups hot skim milk 4 tbsp of hershey chocolate syrup (yes, I dunked them!)   

Did ab work, grip work, calf work. Didnt go to hard, but for some reason, my abs are sore today...wtf?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I fucking hate retro.
> Meal 6: 4 cups macaroni, 4oz chicken, 3 slices pizza no cheese, just veggies.


I know... that's why I put that 

Like the carb up menu, but dude, pizza without cheese! That is just WRONG. What about white pizza loaded with veggies instead?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2010)

Too much fat and dairy would make me fart badly. Just saying.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2010)

You say fart like it's a bad thing. Open a window...


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2010)

No I mean this are baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I fucking hate retro.
> 
> So, I did a carbup yesterday and this is how it went:
> 
> ...



1. how someone eats this much is BEYOND me
2. no such thing as low fat cookies dear
3. your abs are sore from eating too much and tooting!



JerseyDevil said:


> You say fart like it's a bad thing. Open a window...



its TOOTING not farting Pops .. get with it. 

PS as for the signature .. apprently its gone now .. had the BN signature in there but its not posting for some reason .. HOW RUDE !!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## JennyB (Nov 21, 2010)

FYI I can also buy "reduced fat" lard .. its still lard


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2010)

Don't provoke him... he might toot!


----------



## JennyB (Nov 21, 2010)

He is gonna blow !!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey isnt this the same chick who NEEDS her cupcake "fix"??


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2010)

Monday 11/22/10

Front Squat 531
Warmup
5x160
5x180
>5x195 = *8*

Push Press 5x10
135-10, 10, 145-8, 8, 9
High Cable Face Pulls
8.0-8, 9, 8, 8
core work

Cardio: elliptical 30 minutes


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

Jugg, the last couple of months ive moved away from lower rep stuff and worked mainly in the 8-10 rep range. However, im thinking of setting my workouts as follows so i continue to gain strength and mix it up a bit.

week1,2 and 3 in the 8-10 rep range with the odd higher rep leg stuff to mix it up

week 4 stength 4-6 rep range

week 5 off

then repeat week 1,2 and 3 in the 8-10 range

week 4 strength 4-6 rep range

week 5 off

Think you get the idea What do you think?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd suggest going to another plan because if you think you're going to get the same results as 531 in terms of strict strength gains, you're misguided. 
Try BGB by Built for a while. I love that program and have Jenny on a variation of it. 
I posted a version in another thread...

Day 1
Standard Deadlift 5x5
Center Grip Pulldown 3x8
Incline Bench Press 5x5
Flat Dumbbell Bench Press 3x8
Standing Calf Raise 3x8-10 (pause and stretch at the bottom)
Cable Ab Crunch 4x10 (Heavy)
Cardio: 20 minutes sprints; 1 minute sprint/2 minute rest pace

Day 2
Front quats 5??5
Step Lunges 3??8
SHELC 3x12-20
Hammer Curls 5x5
Barbell Curl (Medium Grip) 3x8
Low impact cardio, 30 minutes in duration 

Day 3
Rest

Day 4
V-Bar Bentover Rows (V handle grip) 5x5
1 arm Dumbbell row 3x8
Rear Flies 3x10 (go light; just a warmup) 
Standing Military Press 5x5
Arnold Dumbbel Press 3x8
Seated Calf Press 3x12-20
Leg Raise 3x12
Cardio: 20 minute sprints

Day 5
RDL 5x5
Barbell Good Mornings 3x8
Hack Squat 3x8-12
Weighted Bench Dips (go heavy) 5x5
Skull Crushers 3x8 
Cardio: 20 minutes walking or running, low impact. 

Day 6
Rest

Day 7
Some cardio activity, at least 20-45 minutes in duration.




davegmb said:


> Jugg, the last couple of months ive moved away from lower rep stuff and worked mainly in the 8-10 rep range. However, im thinking of setting my workouts as follows so i continue to gain strength and mix it up a bit.
> 
> week1,2 and 3 in the 8-10 rep range with the odd higher rep leg stuff to mix it up
> 
> ...


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'd suggest going to another plan because if you think you're going to get the same results as 531 in terms of strict strength gains, you're misguided.
> Try BGB by Built for a while. I love that program and have Jenny on a variation of it.
> I posted a version in another thread...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Jugg really like this probably replace front squat with back squat and lose the cardio on day 7 as im quite lean as it is, but eveything else id be happy doing.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2010)

Why not front squats? Ever do them?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2010)

holy shit I'm tired.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Why not front squats? Ever do them?


 
Yeah have but stink at them, ive put alot of time in recently to relearning the back squat too and going extra deep so wont to stick with it.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2010)

best way to get better at them is to continue doing them!

Or, tie a knot in your shoes, throw a chicken on the ground and try to catch the chicken.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Yeah have but stink at them, ive put alot of time in recently to relearning the back squat too and going extra deep so wont to stick with it.



To be honest front squats can _really_ help you in learning and perfecting a good, deep squat technique.

A lot of people don't understand that they lack the flexibility to squat deep until you put a bar on the front of their body and they struggle to sit back with the weight.

I think the reason Built had front squats in BGB is that deadlifts are performed the preceding day and it is pretty tough to squat one day after you deadlift.  Front squats take some of the stress off the lower back and IMO place some extra stress on the upper back.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 22, 2010)

Holy JUGS your journal is really boring  JERK luv yah


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Or, tie a knot in your shoes, throw a chicken on the ground and try to catch the chicken.


So when you catch the chicken, do you choke it? Get it? Choking your chicken, hehehehehehehehehehehehehe.

Somebody stop me! Hard to believe I'm almost 55....


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> So when you catch the chicken, do you choke it? Get it? Choking your chicken, hehehehehehehehehehehehehe.
> 
> Somebody stop me! Hard to believe I'm almost 55....



For some, this is an option...but I prefer to hold the chicken up to the sky like the cub in Lion King...but that's just me.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2010)

Bodyweight complex followed by 30 minutes cardio at 120-130 heart rate.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Holy JUGS your journal is really boring  JERK luv yah


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2010)

Starting in January, I no longer train douchebags, cunts, whiny bitches, and assholes who I dont hear from days at a time. I am fucking through chasing these motherfuckers down. My son can handle these pussies and I can deal with my elite, long term clients. I'm fucking done with it. Fuck em.





And how's everyone else's day going?


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Deads felt good today, but other than that same shit different day here. 

Have you played Back Ops yet? or have you been to busy chasing people.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2010)

I played it for like a half hour, my pirated pc version was so choppy I threw it out. I love Medal of Honor though. Plays like a dream.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

isn't Medal of Honor more of a squad based game?

I've never been able to get into those.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 23, 2010)

started that BGB routine you advised today and felt really good thanks


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> isn't Medal of Honor more of a squad based game?
> 
> I've never been able to get into those.


I'm all about the single player campaign. I never liked any of the multiplayer shit out there except Unreal Tournament games.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2010)

davegmb said:


> started that BGB routine you advised today and felt really good thanks



It's all Built's ideas. I just love the setup and find it very useful in a lot of areas.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/16/health/16really.html?_r=1&src=me&ref=health


----------



## JennyB (Nov 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Starting in January, I no longer train douchebags, cunts, whiny bitches, and assholes who I dont hear from days at a time. I am fucking through chasing these motherfuckers down. My son can handle these pussies and I can deal with my elite, long term clients. I'm fucking done with it. Fuck em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ITS about TIME you listened to me !!! The less you work .. the more you can do = the more money you can make = Sandy is happier and so is your family because they see you more often .. make your money work for you .. dont work for your money !!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2010)

*Military Press 531*
Warmup
3x155
3x170
>3x185 = *4*
DB RDL 5x10
80s-8, 10, 10, 9, 10
Barbell Bent-over rows
145-10, 10, 10, 10
core work

Sprints: 17 minutes

Nice workout.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> YouTube Video








YouTube Video











_Jeebus!_


----------



## Curt James (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving, Juggernaut!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

^^ what he said.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 24, 2010)

Dont worry Jugs will be at work at 3am on turkey day .. just like every other day for mr.workoholic !!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Dont worry Jugs will be at work at 3am on turkey day .. just like every other day for mr.workoholic !!



thats not true...7am actually.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 25, 2010)

It's 7am. I'm working. 

Happy F-king Thanksgiving.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 25, 2010)

Same diff .. both grossly early times .. go eat more turkey .. luv yeah coach


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2010)

Jugg on my hamstring dominant day for BGB today should be set up:

RDL's
Good mornings
Hack squat
Dips
CG bench 

However, we dont have a hack squat machine and my grip is too weak after the RDL's to do BB hack squats, so today as a fill in i did leg extensions but would rather do something else instead. Any ideas for an exercise to replace hack squat which is quad dominant?


----------



## Phineas (Nov 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Jugg on my hamstring dominant day for BGB today should be set up:
> 
> RDL's
> Good mornings
> ...



The two arm exercises in BGB on lower days are supposed to be isolation. Though I presume you're referring to bench dips those are still compound. Close grip bench is also compound.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Jugg on my hamstring dominant day for BGB today should be set up:
> 
> RDL's
> Good mornings
> ...


Does your gym have a large ball? If so, take two dumbbells and put the ball against the wall. Place your back onto the ball so that your legs stick out. Hold the dumbbells in each hand like suitcases. Squat up and down.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 27, 2010)

Phineas said:


> The two arm exercises in BGB on lower days are supposed to be isolation. Though I presume you're referring to bench dips those are still compound. Close grip bench is also compound.



I never like putting isolation exercises in anything; they're wasteful. I prefer and I think Built would agree that the compound is the better choice.
Also, I dont recall anything about the two arm exercises being strictly isolation. Can you show me where she wrote that?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> It's 7am. I'm working.
> 
> Happy F-king Thanksgiving.



Happy (belated) Thanksgiving, jugg!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2010)

Phineas Jugg suggested to me 5x5 dips and 3x8 skull crushers but today just felt like close grip bench (but went quite light) instead of skull crushers!!!!!!!

Jugg we have a smith machine, what about altering my stance and putting my legs forward as if i were in a hack machine??????otherwise yeah i could do what you suggested


----------



## Built (Nov 28, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Jugg on my hamstring dominant day for BGB today should be set up:
> 
> RDL's
> Good mornings
> ...


Front squats. One-leg-at-a-time leg press. Walking lunges. 



juggernaut said:


> I never like putting isolation exercises in anything; they're wasteful. I prefer and I think Built would agree that the compound is the better choice.
> Also, I dont recall anything about the two arm exercises being strictly isolation. Can you show me where she wrote that?


I generally agree. Sometimes isos have their place though.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Phineas Jugg suggested to me 5x5 dips and 3x8 skull crushers but today just felt like close grip bench (but went quite light) instead of skull crushers!!!!!!!
> 
> Jugg we have a smith machine, what about altering my stance and putting my legs forward as if i were in a hack machine??????otherwise yeah i could do what you suggested



I kind of stray from a smith machine because of the ROM, as in there really isnt any. I've used it and most of the time that I have, it feels uncomfortable and this is with a few of my attempts. I dont know if it is my height, or the unnaturally straight line, but for some reason, it doesnt feel "right". 

I guess you can try it. If it feels okay, do it.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2010)

Events training yesterday, + 750lb yoke holds for time. Nice. 

Have a situation going here. I'm gaining when I should be losing, my weight and strength are not meshing together. I'm trying to get to 230, I'm on a diet, havent really strayed from it and I continue to gain a 1/2 lb a week. Yet, I'm leaner-by caliper standards and my clothes fit better in the waste but tighter in the thighs and shoulders. 
My strength has increased dramatically, but not to the 230+ category. It's a major push because the weights I'm trying to hit at 230 and below are manageable, but to get higher is going to require more time. If I diet harder, I'm afraid my strength will drop...AACK I'm making myself crazy!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2010)

11/29/10

*Deadlift 531*
Warmup
3x270
3x305
>3x335 = 8
Standing Military Press 5x10
135-10, 10, 8, 8, 7
Good Morning 3x10
95-10, 9, 10
core work

elliptical intervals 17 minutes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Events training yesterday, + 750lb yoke holds for time. Nice.
> 
> Have a situation going here. I'm gaining when I should be losing, my weight and strength are not meshing together. I'm trying to get to 230, I'm on a diet, havent really strayed from it and I continue to gain a 1/2 lb a week. Yet, I'm leaner-by caliper standards and my clothes fit better in the waste but tighter in the thighs and shoulders.
> My strength has increased dramatically, but not to the 230+ category. It's a major push because the weights I'm trying to hit at 230 and below are manageable, but to get higher is going to require more time. If I diet harder, I'm afraid my strength will drop...AACK I'm making myself crazy!


 
So let me get this straight.

1. your getting stronger
2. your losing body fat

Isn't that what everybody on this board would kill to have?

I hear you on the proportion of strength to weight thing, that's why I am always thinking I'm way behind.

You'll figure it out and I'm sure Built will have something for you as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2010)

Actually, she is looking into it with me. 
The thing is, yes all of the above is true, however, I'm so used to being a brainwashed fatty that this is new to me. I didnt expect to put weight on. I can do it so easily in the form of fat, that this is weirdly odd territory for me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sound like me, if the scale goes up, I start thinking I need to find something new. Even if I've consistently lost bf for weeks before. 

I can sympathize, now take off your skirt and stop crying and go kick some ass while it lasts. 

FYI 1 week in and All-Out is kicking ass.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Sound like me, if the scale goes up, I start thinking I need to find something new. Even if I've consistently lost bf for weeks before.
> 
> I can sympathize, now take off your skirt and stop crying and go kick some ass while it lasts.
> 
> FYI 1 week in and All-Out is kicking ass.



Sucks doesnt the mentality??
The skirt's off goddammit!

Glad to see you're enjoying All Out...now pimp us on Facebook!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2010)

Funny you said that.  The first 2 weeks of my diet I dropped about 10 lbs... yet got stronger.  From the 1st carb up, to the 2nd carb up, I am the same weight.  But my waist is smaller, and the skinfolds are going down also, and still no loss of strength.... I ain't complaining!


----------



## JennyB (Nov 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Sound like me, if the scale goes up, I start thinking I need to find something new. Even if I've consistently lost bf for weeks before.
> 
> I can sympathize, now *take off your skirt and stop crying an*d go kick some ass while it lasts.
> 
> FYI 1 week in and All-Out is kicking ass.



 I LOVE IT 



JerseyDevil said:


> Funny you said that.  The first 2 weeks of my diet I dropped about 10 lbs... yet got stronger.  From the 1st carb up, to the 2nd carb up, I am the same weight.  But my waist is smaller, and the skinfolds are going down also, and still no loss of strength.... I ain't complaining!



Sounds good to me


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2010)

Workouts looking great, dude!

Have been offline for a while, how is the program going for you? The pressing starting to go up yet?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 1, 2010)

Slowly, but no more sticking points which is all I really care about. I'm thinking this plan we developed was probably the best line of action. Pat yourself on the back, ya did good!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Slowly, but no more sticking points which is all I really care about. I'm thinking this plan we developed was probably the best line of action. Pat yourself on the back, ya did good!



 great news! Go team!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 1, 2010)

wurd


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 1, 2010)

*Incline Bench Press 531*
Warmup
3x235
3x270
>3x (originally was supposed to be 305) 320 = *5*
Heavy chins 5x10
25-6, 6, 6, 5, 5
SHELC (couldnt do GHRs my hams just cramped way too much) 3x10-20
15, 11, 10

core work

Hill climbing for 25 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 1, 2010)

*Intermittent Fasting*

I've been playing around with IF as a way to curtail my weight gain. I look 100% than I did, but the weight was still going on. Currently, as of this morning, I'm 245. I need to drop 15lbs to make weight for the light heavyweight in the January contest. 
MA (Built) has helped me retool my thinking and stop my low carb diet to try my hand at full time IF dieting. I like it and have been doing it 3 days a week. 
My macros are as follows:
On training days/event days, a 20% spike will occur in calories, leaving me with 
*
287	grams protein
205	grams carb
164	grams fat
*

And on off/cardio only days, with a negative deduction at 20% calories: 

*287	grams protein
149	grams carb
62	grams fat*

I'm interested to see how I will fare with this. IF dieting in quite possibly the easiest thing I've ever done. There's some tricks to it, like having a generous portion of carbs after you workout-all accomplished with Beyond Nutrition's All in 1 and some more oatmeal-my favorite carb EVER! 
Preworkout, I stop the fast with a protein drink and 2 pieces of delicious fruit!!

Stay tuned kids...we gonna ride this sucka out!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds interesting.  How long are your fasts, and times?  Once I end the CKD diet, I would like to try this also.  I was thinking to start the fast around 8:00 PM and take it 18 hours to 2:00 PM the next day


----------



## JennyB (Dec 1, 2010)

HOW come you GET so many CARBS


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> HOW come you GET so many CARBS


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> HOW come you GET so many CARBS



That's a lot of carbs? Hmmm...not in my book. When I'd cut for a contest using UD2, I'd have to go as high as 1100g of carbs in a day.
Anyway, I can use either way. CKD is a great way to cut, but so is IF dieting. I picked the one that I thought best for you Jenny. You wanted to do low carb and you're in the best shape you've ever been...and you're complaining??


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sounds interesting.  How long are your fasts, and times?  Once I end the CKD diet, I would like to try this also.  I was thinking to start the fast around 8:00 PM and take it 18 hours to 2:00 PM the next day


16 hpurs. Remember, there's many ways to do it so you'd need to pick a protocol that works with your schedule. Mine is usually workout time that happens at 11 or 12pm. An hour before, I'll break the fast with the fruit and protein.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 2, 2010)

So it's basically carb/fat cycling while intermittent fasting?  Are you training fasted or fed?

I am interested in reading about the difference in your energy with IF and carb cycling as opposed to a low carb diet.  I've been debating a low carb CKD diet for a few weeks to lean myself out but I'm a bit worried that my energy will go to crap.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 2, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> So it's basically carb/fat cycling while intermittent fasting?  Are you training fasted or fed?


Pretty much. I might do cardio with HIIT as the front kick and follow up with low impact cardio to eat after the cardio session is over. 



gtbmed said:


> I am interested in reading about the difference in your energy with IF and carb cycling as opposed to a low carb diet.  I've been debating a low carb CKD diet for a few weeks to lean myself out but I'm a bit worried that my energy will go to crap.



Here's a great link that MA gave me. I based it on this setup. Let me know if you want help, but essentially the take home message is this (pulled from the author's site):

*On training days (3x/week), eat maintenance + 20%*
• Keep carbs high, protein moderate and fat low. Carbs should be the dominant
macronutrient this day.
• Split the meals so that you get 60-80% of total calorie intake in the post-workout period,
either by eating one pre-workout meal of 20% of total calorie intake per the example
provided earlier. If you workout in the evening, eat two meals, each of 20% total calorie
intake, and then one big meal of 60% post-workout.
• Good food choices this day includes sweet potatoes, oatmeal, and other sources of
complex carbs and lean protein sources such as chicken, fat-trimmed beef and white fish.
Don’t be afraid to add some carb dense treats in the post-workout period, such as cereal,
low fat ice cream and similar foods. You get to eat quite a lot post-workout and there’s no
use being extremely obsessive by only eating “clean” foods.

*On rest days (4x/week), eat maintenance – 20%*
• Keep protein high, fat moderate and carbs low. Protein should be the dominant
macronutrient this day.
• Split the meals so that you get 35% of total calorie intake and at least (body weight x 0.4)
grams of protein in your first meal.
• Add some low or moderate intensity cardio to speed up fat loss.
• Good food choices this day includes lots of veggies, moderate amounts of fruit and berries,
lean and fattier type of meats like ground beef and fish like salmon, whole eggs and egg
whites, and good fat sources like avocado, olives and almonds.
• Always end this day with a slow digesting protein source such as casein or meat with some
veggies to slow digestion.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> That's a lot of carbs? Hmmm...not in my book. When I'd cut for a contest using UD2, I'd have to go as high as 1100g of carbs in a day.
> Anyway, I can use either way. CKD is a great way to cut, but so is IF dieting. I picked the one that I thought best for you Jenny. You wanted to do low carb and you're in the best shape you've ever been...and you're complaining??



SHUT UP .. I am not listening


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 3, 2010)

LOL 

3 days later and 3 lbs bitchezzzzz!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Dec 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> LOL
> 
> 3 days later and 3 lbs bitchezzzzz!!!!



Large Bowel Movements don't count....Beeeeotch.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

check out my journal for today. Gave props to All-Out, the stuff kicked my ass today.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 3, 2010)

Jealous?



> > LOL
> >
> > 3 days later and 3 lbs bitchezzzzz!!!!
> 
> ...




Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 6, 2010)

*Front Squat 531*
Warmup
3x160
3x185
>3x205 = *7*
Push Press 5x10
145-10, 10, 150-8, 7, 7
Face Pulls 4x10
8.0-10, 10, 12
core work

hill intervals 20 minutes


----------



## JennyB (Dec 6, 2010)

I just did a face pull .. want to guess what I was mouthing to you ???


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I just did a face pull .. want to guess what I was mouthing to you ???



I dont care...I just had a visual of you mouthing me.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I dont care...I just had a visual of you mouthing me.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I dont care...I just had a visual of you mouthing me.


 
 you asked for that one jenny


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 8, 2010)

12/8/10

*Military Press 531*
Warmup
5x165
3x180
>1x195 = 3
*RDL 5x10*
80s-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
*Bent-over rows 3x10*
155-8, 8, 8
core work

Hill cardio 25 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 12/8/10
> 
> *Military Press 531*
> >1x195 = 3


Strong mils!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 9, 2010)

Had All Out pumping through the veins, my son was spotting me, and Linkin Park on the gym speakers!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2010)

Deads 531

Warmup
5x290
3x320
>1x355 = *4*
Military Press 5x10
145-8, 8, 7, 6, 5
Good Mornings 3x10
95-10, 10, 10
Core Work

Cardio 25 minute hills


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Had All Out pumping through the veins, my son was spotting me, and Linkin Park on the gym speakers!


 
Try some Five Finger Death Punch for music. 

But numbers are looking really good.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks O. I thought my deadlift to sucked. I was looking for more numbers. Ahh well. Cant be complete winners all the time. FFDP is good. I have them on my playlist for gym music. I agree.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2010)

FFDP is reserved for dead day for me. The rest of the time the ipod is on random.

I'm jealous of your military press numbers and didn't notice the deads. 

How's the new diet going? are you noticing any variation in strength/energy based on the eating schedule.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2010)

I friggin love the new diet. It's so easy a caveman can do it. No energy or strength dips at all and the added bonus of appreciating what I eat is becoming a pretty good kick in the ass to make intelligent food choices. 
My military press numbers are from working with stones and the yoke. Of course my genes come in handy and the fact that I did Built's shoulder specialization for a long time really helped. I've always been complimented on my delt development.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 13, 2010)

When I look at the way this diet is set up, basically carb up on 3 training days, and keto on the 4 rest days.  Isn't this still a form of carb cycling?   Which days are you doing the IF?  This diet really looks interesting!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> When I look at the way this diet is set up, basically carb up on 3 training days, and keto on the 4 rest days.  Isn't this still a form of carb cycling?   Which days are you doing the IF?  This diet really looks interesting!



It is actually, yes. I do the IF everyday except Sunday. I give myself the day off from pretty much everything except events training, even at work I will only take very few select people on that day. I need a mental break from some of the tards that I deal with.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I need a mental break from some of the tards that I deal with.


 
Hey we aren't that bad around here. 

well most of us.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 15, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Hey we aren't that bad around here.
> 
> well most of us.



Actually, it's more the members in my gym that drive me up the fucking wall. 

I have this 70+ year old millionaire who cries the fucking blues on how he gets the shaft from the insurance company because he cant "get his cock to work right" and then he complains on how my rates are way too high to be a good gym. I said I really dont force you to stay here especially since I have a no contract policy. He can go to Retro. He said they're all kids and fucking stupid. He also says he doesnt like kids. I say, I'm sorry. I cant do anything except offer the rates I'm offering to every one of my members. He says are you dumb? Dont you know how to do business? I tell him this conversation is officially over. I escort him out of my office and say have a nice day. He comes back in the NEXT DAY and this repeats itself. 

I'm doomed.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sounds like a bad remake of Groundhogs day.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 15, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Sounds like a bad remake of Groundhogs day.



No, just the cranky fucking whiny bitch senior citizen hour with nasty balls and shitty stinkeye look. He came in again today. 


Groundhog Day is one of my favorite movies ever. Dont kill it for me!


----------



## JennyB (Dec 15, 2010)

BTW when I was "mouthing you" .. you misunderstood .. I said F U .. NOT I want to F U .. night jerk .. thanks for making me hurt all over .. luv u


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> BTW when I was "mouthing you" .. you misunderstood .. I said F U .. NOT I want to F U .. night jerk .. thanks for making me hurt all over .. luv u



riiight.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 16, 2010)

dream on terd!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2010)

Can't you just feel the love??? I had to wipe a tear from the corner of my eye...


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Can't you just feel the love??? I had to wipe a tear from the corner of my eye...



Everyone can kiss my ass. That is all.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 17, 2010)

Thursday
Bench Press 531
Warmup
5x255
3x290
>1x320 = *6*
Weighted chins 5x10
25-7,7, 7, 6, 4
SHELC
4x15*
core work

Hills. Got new shoes, made this effortless!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 17, 2010)

Today

Hang Clean and Press 4x3-6 
165-4, 4, 5, 6
Wide Grip Barbell Curls 4x8
95-6, 6, 7, 7
Core Work

Intervals


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Workouts are looking good. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2010)

I am so jealous of your bench.... Good stuff my man.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 17, 2010)

Jugs Jugs Jugs is the pain in my ass .. enough said


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 18, 2010)

I know I am a pain in the ass. I went to a father and son party last night (looked like a scene in Goodfellas). Had a great time with my son, my friends and my family. It's times like last night really make me know how blessed I am for the family I have, the friends I have, as well as the support I have from you guys, especially Jenny. 
I'm not being mushy, but wow, I'm a blessed man. I may not have the greatest amount of money, but I am richer than many people I know with a good life and several happy moments. Attached is a picture of my son and I. Aside from my supportive wife, he's the light of my life!


----------



## JennyB (Dec 18, 2010)

SOFTY .. enough said  You know I got your back Coach .. I know you have my back ... side  xox


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I know I am a pain in the ass. I went to a father and son party last night (looked like a scene in Goodfellas). Had a great time with my son, my friends and my family. It's times like last night really make me know how blessed I am for the family I have, the friends I have, as well as the support I have from you guys, especially Jenny.
> I'm not being mushy, but wow, I'm a blessed man. I may not have the greatest amount of money, but I am richer than many people I know with a good life and several happy moments. Attached is a picture of my son and I. Aside from my supportive wife, he's the light of my life!


 
 You are indeed a very lucky man.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2010)

I am. 

The new fasting is working out very well. I am very nervous around the holidays since my control for cookies is for shit. I have lost a total of 6lbs (in two weeks) and this appears to be fat since my waist appears to be shrinking. My strength is still there, my numbers are continuing to climb. So all is well there. 
On the other side, my back has taken a beating this month and even though it is getting better and healing slowly, I am bowing out of the January 29 strongman. I am not closing on strongman training, just postponing my date. I am continuing the basic events as outlined below, but I cant be injured. If I am injured, I cant train my clients. If I cant train my clients-I cant feed my family, plus I'm useless around them if needed. Not a good way to live. 

Regardless, sorry to disappoint, but matters need to get better before I kill my back.

Events Day 
Strongman ???Speed??? Workout
Overhead Press:
*Log clean and press* (clean each rep) ??? (2) sets of   7-10 reps at 70%.
145-10, 10
Moving Events:
*Yoke Carry??? *(2) sets at 75%, 60??? each for speed.
305 first set, 450lbs second set 
Static Event:
*Atlas Stones ???* (2) sets of stone over bar for reps, 60-90 seconds @ 75%
140lb stone only
Conditioning Work:
*Sled Drags ??? *(2) sets of 80 feet with moderate weight for speed.
45lbs on sled.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds like a wise decision. There will be plenty more comps, but you need to take care of business now.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, between my family, the gym, my clients and my actual training, what choice did I have? I wanted to make sure I'd not be spread to thinly. Still, I do have a micro-goal in mind. I'm going to participate in a Warrior Dash race in August. I need to be able to run a 5k. I've never done that before. So cardio taken care of.
And I will still find a SM contest, just taking my time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

I know first hand how constant lower back pain will ruin everything, spent 4 yrs dealing with it myself.

Your making the best all around choice. Get it cleaned up and stronger and then come back twice as powerful.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I know I am a pain in the ass. I went to a father and son party last night (looked like a scene in Goodfellas). Had a great time with my son, my friends and my family. It's times like last night really make me know how blessed I am for the family I have, the friends I have, as well as the support I have from you guys, especially Jenny.
> I'm not being mushy, but wow, I'm a blessed man. I may not have the greatest amount of money, but I am richer than many people I know with a good life and several happy moments. Attached is a picture of my son and I. Aside from my supportive wife, he's the light of my life!


 
You Da MAN


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 22, 2010)

Deload sissy week. No news is good news.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 22, 2010)

How's the back feeling?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 22, 2010)

It's different day by day. I friggin hate that I am nursing when I want to go all out on deads.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 22, 2010)

How's this for inspiration to stay on the IF dieting that I'm on. I noticed things were getting looser on me. One of my hottest members came to me and said, "Wow Chris, your butt looks good. I like a tight butt. You look good. Are you dieting for a contest?" And she said "good" like her eyes went goofy. NICE!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> How's this for inspiration to stay on the IF dieting that I'm on. I noticed things were getting looser on me. One of my hottest members came to me and said, "Wow Chris, your butt looks good. I like a tight butt. You look good. Are you dieting for a contest?" And she said "good" like her eyes went goofy. NICE!


Now THAT is fucking priceless


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> It's different day by day. I friggin hate that I am nursing when I want to go all out on deads.


 
You aren't the only one. Just have to remember it's the war you want to win in the end. You'll get through it and end up stronger than ever.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 22, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> You aren't the only one. Just have to remember it's the war you want to win in the end. You'll get through it and end up stronger than ever.



I needed that. Thanks!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I know I am a pain in the ass. I went to a *father and son party last night (looked like a scene in Goodfellas). Had a great time with my son, my friends and my family.* It's times like last night really make me know how blessed I am for the family I have, the friends I have, as well as the support I have from you guys, especially Jenny.
> I'm not being mushy, but wow, I'm a blessed man. I may not have the greatest amount of money, but I am richer than many people I know with a good life and several happy moments. *Attached is a picture of my son and I. Aside from my supportive wife, he's the light of my life!*



Awesome, juggernaut!

Great shot of you and your son. Wishing you and your family a very *Merry Christmas!!!*


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Awesome, juggernaut!
> 
> Great shot of you and your son. Wishing you and your family a very *Merry Christmas!!!*


Same to you Curt. I suspect you got tons of cool stuff from your students?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 24, 2010)

Deloading week continued. I started messing around with new lifts and found Zercher squats to be particularly enjoyable. Think I have new way to squat!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2010)

...think this is the 1st time I've 'stepped into here...
Merry  Christmas, Juggernaut...you look like my country manager...but bigger...


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 26, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> ...think this is the 1st time I've 'stepped into here...
> Merry  Christmas, Juggernaut...you look like my country manager...but bigger...



LOL Thanks Burner...I guess 
Stay tuned the fun begins after deload week. Big changes, a few additions, and I've moved my strongman date of destiny. Keep watching.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 26, 2010)

So I tracked my calories yesterday for fun. After guesstimating a few dishes, my total macro count amounted to 875g of carbs, 320g of protein and surprisingly, only 90g of fat. 

I, in the words of a friend of mine, gave birth to a food baby. 
NICE!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Hope you don't mind me peeking in. 

Dang, 875 g of carbs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2010)

875g of carbs, and 320g of protein?  Holy crap!  We are not men, we are Juggernaut!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 26, 2010)

When I did the UD2, I came very close to 1000g in one day. 
I went back down to my normal 140g today. A low carb day filled with shoveling my gym front and house. I enjoy doing that kind of cardio. I am one with the falling snow. I love it. Zen-like to say the least.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll be joining you here shortly shoveling snow


----------



## davegmb (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Jugg, have you or any of your clients suffered from the following; a couple of months back i narrowed my squat stance and started doing ATG squats instead of paralel ones. A couple of weeks into this i suddenly started to get pain/discomfort in the front of my hips when i peform the exercise and even troubled me on the deadlift and leg press today! I took a week and a half off from the gym but it was sore again today my first day back. I can get through it but just dont know if im causing some real damage and im at the stage where im tempted to lose squats all together the discomfort is annoying me that much. Ever heard of anything like this and how did they fix it?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> A low carb day filled with shoveling my gym front and house. I enjoy doing that kind of cardio. I am one with the falling snow. I love it. Zen-like to say the least.


 
That usually lasted for about an hour, then it was always time to break out the snowblower. 

Hope you had a great christmas.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hey Jugg, have you or any of your clients suffered from the following; a couple of months back i narrowed my squat stance and started doing ATG squats instead of paralel ones. A couple of weeks into this i suddenly started to get pain/discomfort in the front of my hips when i peform the exercise and even troubled me on the deadlift and leg press today! I took a week and a half off from the gym but it was sore again today my first day back. I can get through it but just dont know if im causing some real damage and im at the stage where im tempted to lose squats all together the discomfort is annoying me that much. Ever heard of anything like this and how did they fix it?



I've never heard of pain in front of the hips because of this. 
The only thing I can think of is that your form is really off. I wouldnt put squats on the curb yet nor deadlifts, but it could be that the weight is too heavy and your form is suffering from it. My suggestion would be to lighten the weight back to what it was before it started hurting and rebuild the foundation again, only this time going slower.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 27, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> That usually lasted for about an hour, then it was always time to break out the snowblower.
> 
> Hope you had a great christmas.



Thanks I did. I dont have a snowblower-I kind of have this goofy thinking where I'd spend a ton of money needlessly on a blower and wont use it for 5 years. Besides, my son and wife helped dig us out and we had a snowball fight too. It got better when my son and I had the same thinking to turn on my wife and pummel the shit out of her with snowballs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds like you had fun in the snow!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Thanks I did. I dont have a snowblower-I kind of have this goofy thinking where I'd spend a ton of money needlessly on a blower and wont use it for 5 years. Besides, my son and wife helped dig us out and we had a snowball fight too. It got better when my son and I had the same thinking to turn on my wife and pummel the shit out of her with snowballs.


 
LOL  That sounds like fun, but for some reason 2 against 1 doesn't seem fair.  Next time Ima comin' over to be on your wife's team!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Thanks I did. I dont have a snowblower-I kind of have this goofy thinking where I'd spend a ton of money needlessly on a blower and wont use it for 5 years. Besides, my son and wife helped dig us out and we had a snowball fight too. It got better when my son and I had the same thinking to turn on my wife and pummel the shit out of her with snowballs.


 
They are cheap now days, but at the same time the fun you had with your family is priceless.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 28, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> LOL  That sounds like fun, but for some reason 2 against 1 doesn't seem fair.  Next time Ima comin' over to be on your wife's team!



Sandy's aim is pretty scary. I taught her how to shoot a gun and she got 7 out of 15 bullseyes from 50 feet away. 

Dont think she didnt egg us on. She's a sarcastic one, she is!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Sandy's aim is pretty scary. I taught her how to shoot a gun and she got 7 out of 15 bullseyes from 50 feet away.
> 
> Dont think she didnt egg us on. She's a sarcastic one, she is!


 
  Nice!  So she handled you guys pretty well then.  hehe


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 29, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Nice!  So she handled you guys pretty well then.  hehe



She always does!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 29, 2010)

Started something new today (from a routine called "Blue Collar Training for Strongman").

*Day 1*
Zercher Squats 5x5
165-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Clean & Press 5x5
125-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Chins 4x10
7, 6, 6, 6, 5
Good Mornings 4x10
95-10, 10, 10, 10
Keg Carry 2x 2 minutes
1.20; 1.19

Started light this week just to get a feel for the exercises. Felt great after and totally winded. The Zercher Squats are incredible!


----------



## Built (Dec 29, 2010)

Zerchers are the bomb - but my forearms KILL me when I do them. Got any tricks for this?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 29, 2010)

Git-R-Done

Those look like they would beat the heck out of your arms, but the rest looks pretty cool.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2010)

Those look evil


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 29, 2010)

Built said:


> Zerchers are the bomb - but my forearms KILL me when I do them. Got any tricks for this?


Not really. My arms are pretty durable. I've been blessed with tough tendons. I've been able to do 90lb hammer curls for shits and giggles in the past. 
I was more concerned with how deep I was going and sure enough, I got a half foot to the floor. 
I really enjoy the hell out of them.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 29, 2010)

Actually MA, you might want to use one of the neck rolled pads on your arms. A client wanted to try them and she asked that I put on the roller. I call it the maxipad. She didnt have a problem with her forearms. 
She also mentioned that her biceps were pretty pumped that day and no pain the day after.


----------



## Built (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll try the maxipad. Thanks!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2010)

Getting an early start...

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU, _JUGGERNAUT!_

Wishing you and your family great success in 2011, good sir!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 30, 2010)

Built said:


> I'll try the maxipad. Thanks!



ha!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Getting an early start...
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU, _JUGGERNAUT!_
> 
> Wishing you and your family great success in 2011, good sir!



Wurd to yo moms. 
Thanks!


----------



## DaMayor (Dec 30, 2010)

Built said:


> I'll try the maxipad. Thanks!



Somehow this scares me.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 30, 2010)

Well Built is so tough that she uses a mortar for a maxipad when needed.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 30, 2010)

I got one of my last Christmas gifts from one of 2 my favorite clients. She got me a BlueAnt speaker system for my car and a mount for the cell phone called a Clingo. By far, this is one of the coolest combination gifts I have EVER received! I friggin love it!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok so I won't be peeking in since you called me a perv.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Ok so I won't be peeking in since you called me a perv.



Wait wait wait...perv on a chick works well. TRUST ME.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I got one of my last Christmas gifts from one of 2 my favorite clients. She got me a BlueAnt speaker system for my car and a mount for the cell phone called a Clingo. By far, this is one of the coolest combination gifts I have EVER received! I friggin love it!


 
Your Clients get you some awesome gifts. 

Big plans for tonight?

The year coming up is looking good for ya.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been blessed with some great people. I made out okay this year. 
We're going to a club call the Headliner. Dont know if I'm going to drink or not-BUT I will be eating like a king! Pizza, burgers and dogs. Junk food!!!! 

This new year will be a welcome change. I'm definitely looking forward to it. I said goodbye to a few people this year and I will remember them in my own way. 

Happy New Year everyone. God bless and be safe!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2010)

Incline Bench press, 6, 6, 4, 4, 2.
280-6, 290-6,  310-4, 4, 325=2 1/2  
Sandbag Power Cleans, 1x15
135-12
Step-ups, 3x12
40s-10, 12, 10
Front squats, 4x6 (what a difference putting these at the bare end!!)
170-6, 6, 6, 6
Farmer’s walk, 2 sets of 90 seconds
100s-90, 80

Cardio: Hills 25 minutes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well hope you have a great time.

Hope you have a safe and healthy new years eve.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 1, 2011)

*´¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸♥¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*• .¸♥
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.
*...* ::::::::╔════*☆.¸.☆*'════╗ ::::::::*...*
*¨`*•♫..•::║--happy new year--║ ::*¨`*•♫.•
*...* ::::::::╚════*☆.¸.☆*'════╝ ::::::::*...*
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.
♥♥¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸♥¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*• .¸♥.•*´¨`*• .​


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hope you attain all your goals for the year.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the well wishes! Happy new year to all of you!

Today
Deadlift 3x6
295-6, 6, 6
Keg Shouldering 3x5
4, 5, 4
Rope Chins (daaaammmmn) 4x6
6, 6, 6, 6
Sandbag Shouldering + Getups 3x6
90-4, 4, 4, 5
DB Overheard Walk 50 yards (surprisingly simple but what a burn on the delts!)
50lbs (total) -80 yds, 80yds

Cardio Walking 25 minutes on tread.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2011)

That looks like an insanely tough workout!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 4, 2011)

nuff said. Cough.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 4, 2011)

Throw in a shot of whiskey with that. 

Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 5, 2011)

No whiskey...I drank enough during the holidays. Fuck I'm up to 250lbs. Before Christmas I was 243. Shit.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 5, 2011)

Built said:


> Zerchers are the bomb - but my forearms KILL me when I do them. Got any tricks for this?



I used Zerchers in a program a ways back but couldn't figure out the benefit of them over other squat variations. What would the benefits be? 

Lots of broken blood vessels in the arms, too -- but DAMN was it a good arm workout.

Training is looking badass Jug. I like the rope chins. Will have to try those sometime. I imagine that would be a hell of a grip workout.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> No whiskey...I drank enough during the holidays. Fuck I'm up to 250lbs. Before Christmas I was 243. Shit.


 
Better than me I hit 260, but started my carb cycling now so it should come down.

Dumb question but do you ever have bloating issues when you bump your protein and fat up and cut the carbs. If so what do you reccomend to control that.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Better than me I hit 260, but started my carb cycling now so it should come down.
> 
> Dumb question but do you ever have bloating issues when you bump your protein and fat up and cut the carbs. If so what do you reccomend to control that.


 

Do you take creatine O, because i find this really bloats me up for some reason?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

nope, the only changes are cutting out the carbs, upping the fats a tad. But going from averaging 30-40g protein per meal to 60-70.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2011)

Phineas said:


> I used Zerchers in a program a ways back but couldn't figure out the benefit of them over other squat variations. What would the benefits be?
> 
> Lots of broken blood vessels in the arms, too -- but DAMN was it a good arm workout.
> 
> Training is looking badass Jug. I like the rope chins. Will have to try those sometime. I imagine that would be a hell of a grip workout.



With Zerchers, I'm capable of going even lower than usual. Plus the weight is shifted to the front which I like because it is such a challenge. And as for the bicep issue, it doesnt effect me at all. 
Rope chins are pretty amazing on the stretch of the lats and of course grip work which helps with the atlas stone pick.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Better than me I hit 260, but started my carb cycling now so it should come down.
> 
> Dumb question but do you ever have bloating issues when you bump your protein and fat up and cut the carbs. If so what do you reccomend to control that.



Actually the reverse happens for me. I drain more water because of the lack of carbs, and look a bit drier. It might be because of an increase of protein, which needs more water. Going into deeper thinking, you might also be bloating because of foods you've chosen, which might be higher in sodium = added sodium which in turn requires additional water intake to circumvent the bloating. 

Make sense?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Do you take creatine O, because i find this really bloats me up for some reason?



The reason why you're bloating is because creatine requires additional water intake. Might also be because a lower quality creatine does this at times. Try adding 20 more ounces of water. If needed add more water.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> The reason why you're bloating is because creatine requires additional water intake. Might also be because a lower quality creatine does this at times. Try adding 20 more ounces of water. If needed add more water.


 

Okay, thanks for the tip Jugg


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 6, 2011)

How's the cold, Chris?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Actually the reverse happens for me. I drain more water because of the lack of carbs, and look a bit drier. It might be because of an increase of protein, which needs more water. Going into deeper thinking, you might also be bloating because of foods you've chosen, which might be higher in sodium = added sodium which in turn requires additional water intake to circumvent the bloating.
> 
> Make sense?


 
That makes sense. But I think I didn't explain it correctly. I'm talking about gas in my stomach type of bloat. In the mornings when I wake up and hit the gym I'm fine but by the middle of the day I have to start taking gas-x otherwise it gets to the point it hurts to move. 

And I've actually experienced what you were telling Dave about the creatine.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> How's the cold, Chris?



The cold is bronchitis. Knocked the shit out of me. Plenty of interesting colors being coughed up.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> That makes sense. But I think I didn't explain it correctly. I'm talking about gas in my stomach type of bloat. In the mornings when I wake up and hit the gym I'm fine but by the middle of the day I have to start taking gas-x otherwise it gets to the point it hurts to move.
> 
> And I've actually experienced what you were telling Dave about the creatine.



Bloating is also accountable for an abundance of extra fiber. You can also use simple digestive enzymes. These are my favorites. http://www.herbalremedies.com/47120.html
Perhaps the protein is making it a pain in the ass to digest (literally). Still adding more water can't hurt. 
For discomfort and farting, try using ginger root capsules.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> The cold is bronchitis. Knocked the shit out of me. Plenty of interesting colors being coughed up.


 
I had that a few years ago, probably layed me up the worst I've ever been.

Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2011)

You say farting like it's a bad thing?

Good well big guy!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope your feeling better.

Have a great weekend, and since your sick get your son and wife to shovel.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2011)

Feeling good today so....

Zercher Squats 5x5
185-5, 5, 205-5, 5, 5
Clean and Press 5x5
125-5, 5, 135-5, 5, 4
Chins 4x10 (2 different grips)
7, 6, 5, 4 
Good Mornings 3x10
95-10, 10, 10
Keg Carry 2x2 minutes
psssh pissa cake

Cardio 25 minutes LISS Hills


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2011)

Today, soreness in my legs is such a great feeling and my back still feels pumped from the abuse I gave it yesterday.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 9, 2011)

What up, _juuuuuuuggernaaaauuuuut!!!!??!!!_


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2011)

Curt James said:


> What up, _juuuuuuuggernaaaauuuuut!!!!??!!!_



Naaaaaaaada mon!! What's up with you???


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2011)

Incline Bench press, 6, 6, 4, 4, 2.
290-6, 6, 310-4, 330-4, 340-2
DB Snatch 1x15
35-15 (too easy go up 10lbs)
Step-ups, 3x12
40s-11, 11, 11
Front squats, 4x6 
180-5, 5, 5, 4
Farmer’s walk, 2 sets of 90 seconds
100s-82, 74

Cardio: Hill Intervals, 20 minutes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Step-ups, 3x12
> 40s-11, 11, 1100


Yeah if you did 1100 stepups you need to seriously increase the weight. 

Glad to see your back and obviously feeling better.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Yeah if you did 1100 stepups you need to seriously increase the weight.
> 
> Glad to see your back and obviously feeling better.



f u.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2011)

How you feeling, big guy?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> How you feeling, big guy?


Way better than last week. Thanks!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying



Hey NT. Havent seen you in a while. Good to have you back.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2011)

1/19/11

Deadlift 3x6
315-6, 6, 6 (a breeze!)
Keg Shouldering 3x5
5, 5, 3
Rope Chins 4x6
10-5, 5, 5, 4
Sandbag Shouldering + Getups 3x6
90-4, 4, 3, 4
DB Overheard Walk 50 yards or more
35s-80 yds, 60yds

Cardio: 15 minute intervals on elliptical


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

That workout looks like it would be kinda fun. 

Do you actually do all these things at your gym? Just curious since seems more hardcore than a normal gym.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> That workout looks like it would be kinda fun.
> 
> Do you actually do all these things at your gym? Just curious since seems more hardcore than a normal gym.


Yes. I own a franchise gym (Snap Fitness). I have a client who built certain implements that I keep in my shed outback. I bring them in when the day calls for it. I keep the keg in the back area outside. When done, it all goes outside. 

It is actually a lot of fun, but I get looks from the older people but they've come to enjoy watching.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2011)

When you are doing keto, do you ever have Taylor pork roll (I hear you northerners can it "ham") for breakfast? I just rediscovered it as a change of pace over bacon. Good tasting stuff!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 15, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> When you are doing keto, do you ever have Taylor pork roll (I hear you northerners can it "ham") for breakfast? I just rediscovered it as a change of pace over bacon. Good tasting stuff!



I have actually. I call it Taylor ham, yes. lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 15, 2011)

So do you have any concerns about sodium with ham and other pork?

Have a great weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So do you have any concerns about sodium with ham and other pork?
> 
> Have a great weekend.



As long as you or a family member dont suffer from hypertension I dont have any issues with it. Flush it out with extra water.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2011)

Zercher Squats 5x5
215-5, 5, 5, 225-5, 4
Clean and Press 5x5
145-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Chins 4x10 (2 different grips)
6, 6, 6, 6 (wiped out from c&ps)
Good Mornings 3x10
95-12, 12, 12
Keg Carry 2x2 minutes

No cardio today. Tired from being out last night.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2011)

Incline Bench press, 6, 6, 6, 4, 2.
295-6, 6, 6, 335-3, 345-2
DB Snatch 1x15
40-15
Step-ups, 3x12
40s-12, 12, 12
Front squats, 4x6 
180-6, 6, 195, 6, 6
Farmer???s walk, 2 sets of 90 seconds
100s-91, 64

Cardio: Pikes Peak, 25 minutes.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2011)

Can BGB workout be done over 3 days? with work, 4 days is becoming quite difficult, what about?
*A*
Deadlifts 4 x 5
Seated row 3 x 8
Lat pull downs 3 x 8
Dips or CG bench 4 x 5
Skull crushers or overhead rope extensions 3 x 8
crunches 

*B*
Corner press or DB press 4 x 5
lateral raises 3 x 8
Split squats or BB lunges 3 x 8
leg press 4 x 5
Good mornings or RDL 3 x 10
Calf raises 3 x 10

*C*
BB bench 4 x 5
DB flyes 3 x 8
DB curls 4 x 5
Hammer curls 3 x 8
crunches 
calf raises 3 x 15

Or something similar?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Incline Bench press, 6, 6, 6, 4, 2.
> 295-6, 6, 6, 335-3, 345-2
> 
> Cardio: Pikes Peak, 25 minutes.


345 x 2 on incline is sick!  wtf is Pikes Peak?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 19, 2011)

I asked this question to MA a while back. It can. Use it as a three day cycle, but on the new weekday of the next week just do the fourth day. 
No changes need apply. 



davegmb said:


> Can BGB workout be done over 3 days? with work, 4 days is becoming quite difficult, what about?
> *A*
> Deadlifts 4 x 5
> Seated row 3 x 8
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 19, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> 345 x 2 on incline is sick!  wtf is Pikes Peak?



Thanks!
My chest was always a week spot because I never trained it correctly. After using BGB for so long and emphasizing CORRECT form, it exploded out of no where. I literally made gains overnight. 
Pikes Peak: it's a setting on a Cybex treadmill that incorporates both high hill climbing and accelerated walking on an interval basis. Pretty challenging to say the least.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay Jugg, thanks again


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2011)

I often find myself wondering why the world is such a shitty fucking place and then someone out there does something nice for me when I didnt expect it. Twice in 24 hours. It amazes me.

I dont get it.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 20, 2011)

Really because I think that the world is wicked and filled with goodness and happy big muscles .. stay in that world and dont get sucked into the negative bubble by toxic people


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 20, 2011)

JennyB said:


> stay in that world and dont get sucked into the negative bubble by toxic people


 
I'm not that negative.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2011)

You're born... you live... you die.  What you do in between, and the way one approaches life is entirely up to you!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm not that negative.



I have the innate ability to hate the world, and every time I try to hate the world, someone goes and proves me wrong. I'm not negative by nature, but I've seen a lot of dark shit when I was special ed teacher.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You're born... you live... you die.  What you do in between, and the way one approaches life is entirely up to you!



Well put.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2011)

Yesterday's workout:

Deadlift 3x6
325-5, 5, 5 (back felt a bit weak-possibly from helping my dad with furniture the night before)
Keg Shouldering 3x5
5, 5, 7 (YES!!!)
Rope Chins 4x6
10-6, 6, 6, 6
Sandbag Shouldering + Getups 3x6
90-5, 4, 4, 
DB Overheard Walk 50 yards or more
35s-80 yds, 74yds (this exercise is insane. Who thought of this???? It's great on the core as well)

I'm not deliberately trying to drop weight at a furious pace, but I'm seeing my seratus and obliques get stronger and much more defined. I really cant confirm why it is happening, but this style of training is having some pretty interesting effects. My body has gotten thicker in form, not fatter, but "beefier". I seem to have dropped some fat in a relatively short amount of time and I have not made any major changes.

All in all, I'm happy with strongman style training and found it has worked to really kick my strength in areas up notches that I didnt expect. Physique-wise, I'm REALLY impressed. I look completely different. I'm not fat as I thought would happen, but much more powerful and "superhero-ey" looking. I guess more "X-frame" then I ever have been, if that makes any sense. My symmetry hasnt suffered either. One of the things I pride myself is balance as I was taught by my friend and former trainer (Joe Franco). 

Also, I may consider going back into the NPC and doing a show. I dont want to put any timelines on, but I'm really kind of kicking the idea around. The only issue with SM training is that is very injury prone. My back continues to nag, but I'm enjoying the benefits much more than I am complaining. 
Who knows what the future holds? I'm enjoying this training, not putting any strains on to compete any time soon, and just want to be as strong as I can be. If a SM contest comes along that piques my interest, I will definitely think about it. Right now, my focus is becoming a brick wall and just as strong.  


Cardio: 15 minute intervals on elliptical


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 21, 2011)

It's awesome to hear that the new training is bringing you benefits you didn't expect.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 21, 2011)

oh yeah forgot I was going to check if you guys are working on any low carb protein?

I take the All-In-One on my low and high carb days but it doesn't fit into my low carb days and really like your product so had to ask.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually yes. We are working a low carb whey/casein protein at the moment and it has been going through flavorings with our chemist for about a month now. 
You can also find us on Facebook under Beyond Nutrition and we're also sponsoring a subsite on FB under the name Planet Natural. Check us out for special deals for people who become a part of that group.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've gotcha on the facebook, but didn't see anything on what your new product was. Just saw you were taste testing it now. 

I'll have to add in your subsite as well. But it's always fun to bug you in here.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I've gotcha on the facebook, but didn't see anything on what your new product was. Just saw you were taste testing it now.
> 
> I'll have to add in your subsite as well. But it's always fun to bug you in here.



You're doing a fine job. Keep up the great work


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2011)

Awesome.  I'm only using All In One on carb up days, and I love it.  I will definitely be looking for the low carb version!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome.  I'm only using All In One on carb up days, and I love it.  I will definitely be looking for the low carb version!



It will be a protein powder but it will not contain creatine or beta alanine. We will be making it sexier than most whey/casein combos out right now...so stay tuned!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It will be a protein powder but it will not contain creatine or beta alanine. We will be making it *sexier *than most whey/casein combos out right now...so stay tuned!



 Gotta love that!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2011)

We strive to be above the rest!
Curt, check us out on Facebook. We're now sponsoring a club called Planet Natural.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 23, 2011)

I hear you have some hot booth bitches? just asking


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 24, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I hear you have some hot booth bitches? just asking



Uh yes. Actually we do.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2011)

Zercher Squats 5x5
225-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Chins 4x10 (wide grip)
6, 7, 6, 7, 7
Clean and Press 5x5
150-5, 5, 4, 4, 4
Good Mornings 3x10
135-6, 6, 6
Keg Carry 2x2 minutes
fun yay. 
Cardio: 12 minutes sprints-nasty fuckers.

Well my MRI came back. I have a herniated c5. Fuck. Jabbing pain is gone and the numbness in my thumb is still there which indicates some nerve damage. I got an epidural and it made me want to puke because it hurt so fucking bad. 

So, I'm at an impasse. Either stay with strongman and deal with it, or go back to bodybuilding which never aggravated it. 
I'm pissed and when I'm pissed I get cranky. Fuck I'm angry. 

Anyone's thoughts?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 25, 2011)

WTF you never said it was jabbing pain with numbness.  Your worse than me. 

So advice:
Back off and go back to the bodybuilding. Back injury isn't something to fuck with, I'm starting to see the results of all my nerve damage as my left leg and calf are .5-.75" smaller than my right. And yours being in the upper and messing with your hands is even worse.

Then in the future when your feeling healed up, ease slowly into some of the strongman again and *if it comes back again fuck it and stop as your quality of life is more important than some fuckin weights.*

Dumb question but could you use some of the strongman lifts as part of our normal training? Maybe cherry pick a few that compliment the bodybuilding.

No matter what you choose remember that being healthy and able to live and enjoy life with your family without constant pain is more important than how much weight you move around in the gym.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 26, 2011)

Quality of life is a helluva lot more important than atlas stones...although I do love them for cardio! I did think of using Baby Got Back added in with some SM lifts. Might actually work. 
This thing is worse at night. My arm is numb and feels like a big salami LOL. When I try to lift it during the night, it doesnt happen. The answer is becoming more evident (sigh).


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn, sorry to hear about this shit, man 

You already know the answers to these questions though. Even though the inside of the male brain is basically "The Expendables" or "Commando" on a constant loop, mortality occasionally makes its way in there at times like this.

Take some time off, heal up, and figure out what you can do to make sure this doesn't re-occur. You don't have to break from strongman training completely, but you might need to knock the stones on the head if thats the main culprit.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Quality of life is a helluva lot more important than atlas stones...although I do love them for cardio! I did think of using Baby Got Back added in with some SM lifts. Might actually work.
> This thing is worse at night. My arm is numb and feels like a big salami LOL. When I try to lift it during the night, it doesnt happen. The answer is becoming more evident (sigh).


 
Sounds to me like you know what you need to do but just don't want to admit it.

Mixing the BGB with some SM lifts sounds kinda cool. Once I get bored with the 5/3/1 I might have to try out the BGB.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Even though the inside of the male brain is basically "The Expendables" or "Commando" on a constant loop, mortality occasionally makes its way in there at times like this.


This is so F'n true.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 26, 2011)

Kind of got goosebumps with it myself...Gaz how the hell did you think of that??


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2011)

Watched the expendables the other day and realized all the main cast members had my face.

I think i need to call my therapist.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 26, 2011)

fuck your therapist...watch lesbians..always calms me down.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2011)

But then the lesbians might all have my face too. Thats just gonna ruin me.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2011)

sh*t what did i walk into here, lesbians with Gaz's face, not a nice thought.

Jugg sorry to here about your injury i was looking forward to seeing how you got on, but its not even a debate is it really, just have to rest up and get better.

P.S. how do you find zercher squats, does it hit the muscles different and do you find yourself restricted by how much you can hold and the pain they cause i presume?!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> sh*t what did i walk into here


That's what I was thinking!

How in the fuck did I miss this?  Like the consensus states, you have to rest this up.  That is the advice you would give Jugs, so listen to yourself!

Not sure if this would be any better then strongman, but have you ever considered being a ripped to the bone powerlifter?


----------



## JennyB (Jan 26, 2011)

OK ESTROGEN INJECTION required in this journal. Dave will pour a cuppa tea and Pops will bring the pooch out and then I will sprinkle flowers and O will bake some bread ... Coach you wash the floor  MUCH BETTER


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> We strive to be above the rest!
> Curt, check us out on Facebook. We're now sponsoring a club called Planet Natural.



Will do.



juggernaut said:


> Well my MRI came back. I have a herniated c5. (snip)
> 
> *go back to bodybuilding which never aggravated it.*



This. 

And that absolutely sucks about the herniated disk.



JennyB said:


> OK ESTROGEN INJECTION required in this journal.





(turns and exits journal)


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> sh*t what did i walk into here, lesbians with Gaz's face, not a nice thought.


eah I kind of tend to NOT think of Gaz when thinking of lesbians.



davegmb said:


> Jugg sorry to here about your injury i was looking forward to seeing how you got on, but its not even a debate is it really, just have to rest up and get better.


Resting and keeping it soothed...goddamn snow didnt help this morning. Meanwhile my snowblower-I mean my son-is "trapped" at his girlfriend's family's house. Back took a beating and he felt guilty..mission accomplished 



davegmb said:


> P.S. how do you find zercher squats, does it hit the muscles different and do you find yourself restricted by how much you can hold and the pain they cause i presume?!



Zerchers are pretty strange. They hit everything, quads, traps, biceps, delts, but particularly the hamstrings. I noticed the lower part of my quads started getting some nice teardrop shaping recently...could definitely help IF the stage is in my future.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2011)

JennyB said:


> OK ESTROGEN INJECTION required in this journal. Dave will pour a cuppa tea and Pops will bring the pooch out and then I will sprinkle flowers and O will bake some bread ... Coach you wash the floor  MUCH BETTER



Jenny, you can inject me with your estrogen any time during the day


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phineas (Jan 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Quality of life is a helluva lot more important than atlas stones...although I do love them for cardio! I did think of using Baby Got Back added in with some SM lifts. Might actually work.
> This thing is worse at night. My arm is numb and feels like a big salami LOL. When I try to lift it during the night, it doesnt happen. The answer is becoming more evident (sigh).



Sorry to hear about your back, jug. You're a tank, though. Some rest time and maybe some "safe" bodybuilding training for a while and you'll rebound. Maybe some rep work would be good for a while.

Are you still able to comfortably perform bilateral leg movements? I'm not well informed on herniated discs and their movement limitations.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> sh*t what did i walk into here, lesbians with Gaz's face, not a nice thought.
> 
> Jugg sorry to here about your injury i was looking forward to seeing how you got on, but its not even a debate is it really, just have to rest up and get better.
> 
> P.S. how do you find zercher squats, does it hit the muscles different and do you find yourself restricted by how much you can hold and the pain they cause i presume?!



I used zerchers for a brief program a year or so ago. Hated the broken blood vessels in the forearm, but loved the added trap workout. It's also easy to hit good depth on them. Similar to front squats, but your centre of gravity is very closed in so it makes keeping a neutral back much easier.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Jenny, you can inject me with your estrogen any time during the day



Sick .. you have the ability to turn anything I say into something dirty.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Sick .. you have the ability to turn anything I say into something dirty.



I consider it an artform.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Sorry to hear about your back, jug. You're a tank, though. Some rest time and maybe some "safe" bodybuilding training for a while and you'll rebound. Maybe some rep work would be good for a while.
> 
> Are you still able to comfortably perform bilateral leg movements? I'm not well informed on herniated discs and their movement limitations.



I can do most everything, I just need to use proper form. I think what blew my back out was the yoke carry and stones. I was using progressively heavier weight (750lbs on the yoke and 280 on the stones). This is most likely the hardest of all the training I did. 
Again, I can incorporate most of the blue collar work very easily, and train similarly to the lower rep ranges that I was comfortable with. I just need to use good form.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Sick .. you have the ability to turn anything I say into something dirty.


You're such an easy target


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 28, 2011)

My body told me this morning after shoveling a shitload of snow yesterday that I've had enough strongman training. I need to change gears. 
So I say this with a heavy heart, starting tomorrow Baby got Back is back on the menu. I've used this routine with resounding success. I'm happy with it, and there are so many ways to change or alter the exercises, as creativity can be neverending and only limited to the imagination to the choices you make. 
Now, let's get big(ger).


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 28, 2011)

I should mention that there is an old book out called Bill Pearls Keys to the Inner Universe. It's an epic book on some unknown and old school exercises. About 600+ pages filled with good detail on exercises that you never thought of. I have my original copy signed by Bill Pearl himself. I used to work for a company that sponsored Bill back in the day. A great book with a lot of thought put into it.

Pick one up and you'll never run out of exercises.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> My body told me this morning after shoveling a shitload of snow yesterday that I've had enough strongman training. I need to change gears.
> So I say this with a heavy heart, starting tomorrow Baby got Back is back on the menu. I've used this routine with resounding success. I'm happy with it, and there are so many ways to change or alter the exercises, as creativity can be neverending and only limited to the imagination to the choices you make.
> Now, let's get big(ger).


 
Do you have a link to the program so I can check it out. 

it'll be cool seeing your new style to get huge.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Do you have a link to the program so I can check it out.
> 
> it'll be cool seeing your new style to get huge.



sure do...it's Built's own recipe for getting diesel. 

Got Built? » Baby Got Back


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 28, 2011)

*lol*

I'm sort of weird...I say I'm going to rest and relax and what do I do? I train. I guess because I find it relaxing LOL

Day 1

Wide-grip barbell rows 5x5
125-5 (my grandmother couldve handled this!), 135-5, 165-5, 175-5
V-Bar Rows 3x8
135-8, 160-8, 8
High Incline Bench Press 5x5 (weird because I was on a low incline for a few months and made great progress-I had to drop a LOT of weight for this lift...time to get better!)
225-5, 5, 5, 235-5, 4 
Flat DB Bench Press 3x8
60s-8, 8, 8 (what a wuss)
Flat flies 3x10-12
With this I usually go very light; just enough to get a nasty pump that literally burns like hell!
30s-12, 12, 12
Calves Standing 4x10
155-8, 8, 9
Weighted ab work 3x12
150-10, 10, 11

Cardio: 30 second sprints; 12 minutes


----------



## JennyB (Jan 28, 2011)

lmao I have been waiting to use this on you FOREVER: 

*JUST R-E-L-A-X lmao*


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 28, 2011)

ha you're soooo funnyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I should mention that there is an old book out called Bill Pearls Keys to the Inner Universe. It's an epic book on some unknown and old school exercises. About 600+ pages filled with good detail on exercises that you never thought of. I have my original copy signed by Bill Pearl himself. I used to work for a company that sponsored Bill back in the day. A great book with a lot of thought put into it.
> 
> Pick one up and you'll never run out of exercises.


That one was better, but Getting Stronger was a good one too. 464 pages covering a ton of exercises. Bill Pearl was such a legend.


----------



## jizwood125 (Jan 28, 2011)

From yetserday

Lat Pulldown palm up 3w, 3x6 to 8
250-8, 8, 7
T bar row 2w, 3x6 to 8
205-8, 8, 8
Db deads 2w, 2x8 to 10
80s-10, 10
Close Row (H or L) 0w, 3x10 to 12
10.5, 12, 12, 12
Good mornings 0w, 3x10 to 12
110-10, 10, 10
Glute Ham 0w, 3xfail
3 failure

20 minutes in AM/20 in the afternoon


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

^^^


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 29, 2011)

jizwood125 said:


> From yetserday
> 
> Lat Pulldown palm up 3w, 3x6 to 8
> 250-8, 8, 7
> ...



what the fuck is this?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 30, 2011)

*From yesterday*

Front Squat 5x5
190-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
Step Ups 3x8
30s-8, 40s-8, 8
Good Mornings 3x12-20
85-15, 14, 12
Barbell Curl 5x5
85-5, 90-5, 5 95-5, 5
Hammer Curls 3x8
55-8, 7, 7

Cardio LISS 30 minutes


----------



## davegmb (Jan 30, 2011)

jizwood125 said:


> From yetserday
> 
> Lat Pulldown palm up 3w, 3x6 to 8
> 250-8, 8, 7
> ...


 
I love this! i might just start posting my training days randomly throughout other peoples journals with no explanation lol........poor guy.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 30, 2011)

I just sent him a PM with my workout in it. He'll be asking himself the same question.

And can someone tell me why that cock-knocker broser is advertising in my journal? I dont want to be a douche alpha male nor do I even give a fuck if he blew his fucking brains out all over the sidewalk. At least we wouldnt have to see his drivel shit being advertised anymore.
I heard broser is queer. Is that true?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't hold back Jugs, tell us how you really feel 

Not sure about Eric's sexual preference but he does live in Ft Lauderdale. Maybe he is hitting on you


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 30, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Don't hold back Jugs, tell us how you really feel
> 
> Not sure about Eric's sexual preference but he does live in Ft Lauderdale. Maybe he is hitting on you


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2011)

*1/31/11*

Weighted chins 5x5
20-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
High Rows 3x8
190-8, 8, 200-
Face Pulls 3x10 (go light)
6.0-10, 10, 10
Military Press 5x5
135-5, 5 145-5, 155-5, 5
Side Laterals 3x8 (2 second pause at the top of the motion)
20s-8, 8, 8 (ow)
Seated Calf Raise 3x12-20 (say pause at the top and release)
115-14, 13, 12
Weighted Abs 3x8-12

Cardio: HIIT 12 minutes

I forgot how much fun pre-exhausting delts was. Damn shameful.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> And can someone tell me why that cock-knocker broser is advertising in my journal? I dont want to be a douche alpha male nor do I even give a fuck if he blew his fucking brains out all over the sidewalk. At least we wouldnt have to see his drivel shit being advertised anymore.
> I heard broser is queer. Is that true?


 
woah, did I miss something?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Weighted chins 5x5
> 20-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
> High Rows 3x8
> 190-8, 8, 200-
> ...


 
Nice workout, how's the back feeling?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2011)

Not bad O. It will be a possible issue when deads are on tomorrow's menu. I'm going to go lighter, but enough to start feeling some hurt by the end in a positive way. 
It felt great that I was able to play with shoulders today and feel a burn that I havent felt in a while. My medial heads always pop and today was no exception. The pre-exhaust was a bitch!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> woah, did I miss something?



nah, just me in a mood. You only need to know hate ads. Especially ads that have erdick broser in them.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 31, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> ha you're soooo funnyyyyyyyyyy


 
and your just noticing this now ??



jizwood125 said:


> From yetserday
> 
> Lat Pulldown palm up 3w, 3x6 to 8
> 250-8, 8, 7
> ...


 
No offense but your a WUSSSSSSSY .. 3 GHRs??? 



juggernaut said:


> I just sent him a PM with my workout in it. He'll be asking himself the same question.
> 
> And can someone tell me why that cock-knocker broser is advertising in my journal? I dont want to be a douche alpha male nor do I even give a fuck if he blew his fucking brains out all over the sidewalk. At least we wouldnt have to see his drivel shit being advertised anymore.
> I heard broser is queer. Is that true?


 
Does someone need their mouth washed out with soap?? Perhaps you should add SOAP into your new nutrition program!



JerseyDevil said:


> Don't hold back Jugs, tell us how you really feel
> 
> Not sure about Eric's sexual preference but he does live in Ft Lauderdale. Maybe he is hitting on you


 
JUGS Hold back?? Pops seriously now. 



juggernaut said:


> nah, just me in a mood. You only need to know hate ads. Especially ads that have erdick broser in them.


 
Positive thoughts .. simmer down on the test will yeah !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2011)

Miss Jenny, I never touch the stuff








...on Mondays












...except when the fourth day hits on a Monday






...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2011)

You inject every 4 days?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> nah, just me in a mood. You only need to know hate ads. Especially ads that have erdick broser in them.


I'm just impressed you didn't call him GoBlo!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Not bad O. It will be a possible issue when deads are on tomorrow's menu. I'm going to go lighter, but enough to start feeling some hurt by the end in a positive way.


 
How did they go? 

Or is your hand numb so you can't type because you didn't play it safe?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 1, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm just impressed you didn't call him GoBlo!



I prefer gobro...simply because the fucknut still believes his broschool bullshit really works...ha!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> How did they go?
> 
> Or is your hand numb so you can't type because you didn't play it safe?



I decided to play it safe and give myself 8 weeks off from deads to really heal the low back. I didn't exactly "play it safe" since I did RDLs, but went light followed with rack deads on an 8 rep count. You'll see in the next entry.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 1, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You inject every 4 days?



Test enth can be used every 3-4 days.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Test enth can be used every 3-4 days.


For HRT I used to go every 7 days, but for the last few months pinning twice, once on Mon and the other on Thu.  I thought maybe you were pinning every 4 days.

Amazing how many docs insist you go every 2-4 weeks! Don't they understand half life?  Then they tell you the problem with injections are peaks and troughs.... hello?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 1, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> For HRT I used to go every 7 days, but for the last few months pinning twice, once on Mon and the other on Thu.  I thought maybe you were pinning every 4 days.
> 
> Amazing how many docs insist you go every 2-4 weeks! Don't they understand half life?  Then they tell you the problem with injections are peaks and troughs.... hello?



According to my beautiful grand master (Built), she says it is much better to pin 2x a week no matter what and actually sometimes more, regardless of whether you're doing HRT or a cycle.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 1, 2011)

*Day 4*

2/1/11

RDL (went light) 5x5
215-5, 5, 235-5, 245-5, 5
Leg Curls 3x8
120-8, 125, 8, 8
SHELCs 3x15
Leg Press 3x12-20
85-20, 100-14, 13
Close Grip Bench Press 5x5
185-5, 5, 195-5, 5, 5
Rope Pressdown
8.0-8, 10.0-8, 8

Cardio LISS 30 minutes


----------



## davegmb (Feb 2, 2011)

Hows BGB going for you Jugg? is the back holding up?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hows BGB going for you Jugg? is the back holding up?


Back's a bit tender, but I'm healing. I started the epsom salt baths every night after training. I feel like a chick, but holy shit it works well. My wife wanted me to put lavender in to soothe me...do I look like I need to be soothed?? Obviously, I put Axe in instead. No lavender. That's for girlie men. cough cough broser cough....


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I love this! i might just start posting my training days randomly throughout other peoples journals with no explanation lol........poor guy.



At least it was a workout. I was thinking maybe something more along these lines 

Monday:
got dressed
ate breakfast
brushed teeth
walked 1.5 blocks to corner
ran .24 blocks to bus stop - had to take a breather as I was almost out of breath.
etc etc etc ... 

 big man 

Oh, axe is as manly as it gets because I use it to


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2011)

Great I'm using Irish Spring from now on.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Great I'm using Irish Spring from now on.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2011)

hahahahahaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


So, I started dieting on Sunday at 250.4. Had my share of high carb days for my carb cycling program and low and behold, I look good, feel leaner and get on the scale....Joe Pesci from Casino saw the fucking pound I fucking gained you motherfucker you!!!!!!!!

Here's this is what I'm talking about...





YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Here's this is what I'm talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
For future reference. Just take the code after the = and put it between the yt's. 

So this would have just been the TWuDBptbrL0  <-- I know I am one.


ahahah that's some funny shit.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2011)

you muddafucka you


----------



## JennyB (Feb 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Back's a bit tender, but I'm healing. I started the epsom salt baths every night after training. *I feel like a chick*, but holy shit it works well. My wife wanted me to put lavender in to soothe me...do I look like I need to be soothed?? Obviously, I put Axe in instead. No lavender. That's for *girlie men*. cough cough broser cough....


 
If you feel like a chick and smell like a chick ... there is a good chance


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2011)

dont you have a depletion workout waiting for you?


----------



## JennyB (Feb 2, 2011)

No its Wednesday .. your too depleted to even know what day of the week it is


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2011)

You may feel like a chick, and smell like a chick, but no fucking way you LOOK like a chick!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2011)

as long as he doesn't start singing "i feel pretty, oh so pretty"

if he does them he may have more issues than we suspected.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

I got on the scale this morning again...
I hate the fucking scale. I retired it to the garage. 
What the fuck? You muddafuckers!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been asked to help supply, create and bankroll a charity organization that will create an aquaplonics food warehouse for a city that will help feed the poor in Asbury Park. I'm kinda jacked about this. 
Anyone know about aquaplonics? Pretty amazing stuff we're doing here. Google it. Friggin fascinates the crap out of me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I've been asked to help supply, create and bankroll a charity organization that will create an aquaplonics food warehouse for a city that will help feed the poor in Asbury Park. I'm kinda jacked about this.
> Anyone know about aquaplonics? Pretty amazing stuff we're doing here. Google it. Friggin fascinates the crap out of me.



Well there goes my morning...


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

Whaaaaaaaaat I wanna help my fellow man. I wanna stop being the evil villain and be a good guy now. Sort of.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

That stuff is cool, I know what I'll be reading during my lunch break today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat I wanna help my fellow man. I wanna stop being the evil villain and be a good guy now. Sort of.


 
Not every evil villan is obsessed with taking over the world. 

Seems like it would be a good cause plus it would be local so you could make sure the money and charity is doing what it's promising to do unlike so many other's.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 3, 2011)

So, I heard I could find the standing calf raise machine in here.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Not every evil villan is obsessed with taking over the world.



I wouldnt say that. I just want to destroy certain supplement companies and their asshole representatives. You know, make them poor. 



omerta2010 said:


> Seems like it would be a good cause plus it would be local so you could make sure the money and charity is doing what it's promising to do unlike so many other's.



ahhh soooo


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> So, I heard I could find the standing calf raise machine in here.



you're a funny guy Sully...


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I wouldnt say that. I just want to destroy certain supplement companies and their asshole representatives. You know, make them poor.


 
One tub of All-Out at a time. 

So I finished my first tub, do you reccomend I take a week or so off of it, or should i just start up the next one? 

From start to finish I never saw a letdown/adaptation of my body to the effect to a consistent dosage, but figured you've been taking it alot longer so thought I'd ask.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I've been asked to help supply, create and bankroll a charity organization that will create an aquaplonics food warehouse for a city that will help feed the poor in Asbury Park. I'm kinda jacked about this.
> Anyone know about aquaplonics? Pretty amazing stuff we're doing here. Google it. Friggin fascinates the crap out of me.


You can't go wrong with fish and vegetables!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> One tub of All-Out at a time.
> 
> So I finished my first tub, do you reccomend I take a week or so off of it, or should i just start up the next one?
> 
> From start to finish I never saw a letdown/adaptation of my body to the effect to a consistent dosage, but figured you've been taking it alot longer so thought I'd ask.



Well, you are supposed to cycle off and on....you did read the directions didnt you? And I am the owner of the company-why the hell would I tell you NOT to buy another tub? Go on the FB page we have. There's a special for All Out. Coming Soon:

All Day Whey!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

For the next 25 hours you will be able to purchase Beyond Nutrition's All Out for only $22.95 and that INCLUDES shipping!!

If you dont have access to paypal feel free to email me at beyondnutrition@verizon.net


----------



## JennyB (Feb 3, 2011)

BN Rules .. just saying .. the all out has made my workouts WICKED .. proof is in the pudding!! 

PS didnt your coach tell you that the scale doesnt mean crap .. throw it away and go with the mirror and measurements dodo bird.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Well, you are supposed to cycle off and on....you did read the directions didnt you? And I am the owner of the company-why the hell would I tell you NOT to buy another tub? Go on the FB page we have. There's a special for All Out. Coming Soon:
> 
> All Day Whey!


 
I still have 2 more tubs I never asked if I should buy more. I was curious if *you* actually cycle it since those directions are the standard cookie cutter on every pre-workout supp.

ETA on the "All Day Whey"? with your new special may use a few of my extra bucks to pick up a couple more tubs, and maybe pre-pay for some of the whey if it won't be to long. 

By the way love the BN product line so far.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

I am impressed with the BN products as well.  I only use All In One on my carbup days, so I'm looking forward to the new product.  The blend of whey/casein protein, quick release dextrose and slow burning oats, creatine mono and beta alanine makes this one kick ass supp!

I use All Out on most workout days and am so impressed with the big increase in focus without the 'wired' feeling most pre-workout drinks give you.  For me, 1 rounded scoop is perfect.  If I go to 1-1/2 to 2 scoops, I get the tingling/itchy flush for a few minutes.  Afterwards in my best Beavis and Butthead, I think to myself "Whoa! ... that was cool..."


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I still have 2 more tubs I never asked if I should buy more. I was curious if *you* actually cycle it since those directions are the standard cookie cutter on every pre-workout supp.
> 
> ETA on the "All Day Whey"? with your new special may use a few of my extra bucks to pick up a couple more tubs, and maybe pre-pay for some of the whey if it won't be to long.
> 
> By the way love the BN product line so far.



Sorry I misunderstood. I do in fact, cycle it between coffee and arginine and All Out. 
We've just finished finalizing the label design for ADW. We're looking at a month or less (hopefully!)

Thanks for the props!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I am impressed with the BN products as well.  I only use All In One on my carbup days, so I'm looking forward to the new product.  The blend of whey/casein protein, quick release dextrose and slow burning oats, creatine mono and beta alanine makes this one kick ass supp!



Thanks. I put a lot of research into that one. Joe is responsible for All Out. He wanted to do that forever-in fact when we had our "sit-down" this was at the top of the list. Whey protein was actually first, but we needed a signature product that would separate us from 8685 similar whey protein combinations. Plus I wanted to do something that wouldnt take up more space on the real estate and possibly eliminate the need for a load of other bottles. 



JerseyDevil said:


> If I go to 1-1/2 to 2 scoops, I get the tingling/itchy flush for a few minutes.  Afterwards in my best Beavis and Butthead, I think to myself "Whoa! ... that was cool..."



You can actually circumvent that by using a little whey protein and some fat, enabling you to do two scoops.

If I'm tired...hell I just snort it 














kidding.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Sorry I misunderstood. I do in fact, cycle it between coffee and arginine and All Out.
> We've just finished finalizing the label design for ADW. We're looking at a month or less (hopefully!)
> 
> Thanks for the props!


 
They are well earned.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm glad you added 'kidding' because bigger then shit, somebody would try it.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm glad you added 'kidding' because bigger then shit, somebody would try it.....


 
ahhh you have no idea how bad that shit burns your sinus's. 

How injecting it like heroin. Now that's a rush.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## juggernaut (Feb 5, 2011)

Tried it this morning...grew a third eye in the middle of my head.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2011)

...that was already there


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> ...that was already there



ya think?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2011)

*From Saturday*

Front Squat 5x5
190-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Step Ups 3x8
45s-8, 8, 8
Leg curls 3x12-20 (back issue changed GMs)
80-20, 17, 14
Barbell Curl 5x5
95-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Hammer Curls 3x8
55-8, 8, 8

Cardio: sprints 15 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2011)

This is how much I sucking suck; I've been asked to participate in several 5k runs. I've shied away from them all the time, simply because the shin splints are excruciating. 
I have a client who totally needs me and is willing to pay for a new pair of shoes (Brooks Brothers Beasts) and my entry fee AND any special articulations that I might need for my shin splints. I cannot turn her down; she's dropped 83 pounds since 6 months ago, and continues to brag about me and gets me new clients a lot. 
So, I got on a treadmill and wanted to test out my present Adidas shoes. I couldnt get past 75% of one fucking mile. This run is in 2.5 months. She's extremely excited that I am in it, she ordered my size 14s-what the hell am I going to do?? The pain is incredible.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> This is how much I sucking suck; I've been asked to participate in several 5k runs. I've shied away from them all the time, simply because the shin splints are excruciating.
> I have a client who totally needs me and is willing to pay for a new pair of shoes (Brooks Brothers Beasts) and my entry fee AND any special articulations that I might need for my shin splints. I cannot turn her down; she's dropped 83 pounds since 6 months ago, and continues to brag about me and gets me new clients a lot.
> So, I got on a treadmill and wanted to test out my present Adidas shoes. I couldnt get past 75% of one fucking mile. This run is in 2.5 months. She's extremely excited that I am in it, she ordered my size 14s-what the hell am I going to do?? The pain is incredible.


 
First of all I love the fact that we are almost on the same training program. Now I am going to kick your arse  

Second of all .. CARDIO SUCKS and you cannot run 5km .. find another way to support her without sacrifcing your health .. thats my take on it.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2011)

I cannot let this girl down, plus it is a goal of mine this year to run a 5k along with the Warrior Dash. Not doing isnt an option.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2011)

*Day 3*

Weighted chins 5x5
20-9, 7, 5, 5, 5 (killed it)
High Rows 3x8
200-8, 210-8, 6
Face Pulls 3x10
6.5-10, 10, 8
Military Press 5x5
160-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
Side Laterals 3x8 (2 second pause at the top of the motion)
20s-8, 8, 8 (JESUS CHRIST THESE SUCK A HIPPOS ASS)
Seated Calf Raise 3x12-20 (say pause at the top and release)
115-15, 14, 12
Weighted Abs 3x8-12

Cardio: HIIT 15 minutes


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2011)

So the running...this is a splint issue, not conditioning, right?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> This is how much I sucking suck; I've been asked to participate in several 5k runs. I've shied away from them all the time, simply because the shin splints are excruciating.
> I have a client who totally needs me and is willing to pay for a new pair of shoes (Brooks Brothers Beasts) and my entry fee AND any special articulations that I might need for my shin splints. I cannot turn her down; she's dropped 83 pounds since 6 months ago, and continues to brag about me and gets me new clients a lot.
> So, I got on a treadmill and wanted to test out my present Adidas shoes. I couldnt get past 75% of one fucking mile. This run is in 2.5 months. She's extremely excited that I am in it, she ordered my size 14s-what the hell am I going to do?? The pain is incredible.



Periodize the shit out of it and build up? You have 8-10 weeks i guess? 3 runs a week, a certain fraction of the race.

Week 1: 25%, 30%, 35%
Week 2: 30%, 35%, 40%
Week 3: 35%, 40%, 45%
Week 4: No Run, No Run, No Run
Week 5: 30%, 35%, 40%
Week 6: 35%, 40%, 45%
Week 7: 50%, 55%, 60%
Week 8: No Run, No Run, No Run
Week 9: RACE!

Or similar.

The problem with this is that even 25% of the 5k is gonna be about a mile. My advice would be to try out the new shoes and see if they help, footwear is massive in shin splints.

I may be wrong but arch collapse during running is also a pretty big cause too - perhaps get your gait analysed and see if they can reccomend an insert? Explain the situation to them.

If all else fails and you're determined to go for it drop a bunch of painkillers and worry about it the morning after.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice workout today. 

So on the shin splints. 
1. I found that the shoe's I had the least issues with are the ASIC gel ones. 
2. Try doing it around a track or outside instead of a treadmill, then when it warms up do it outside.
3. I've hard that the sleeve's like they use for biceps over the calves can help with it.
4. If I just suck it up on the treadmill eventually they get better and better, usually takes about a month or so.  (i did still get the asics when I did this)


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> If all else fails and you're determined to go for it drop a bunch of painkillers and worry about it the morning after.


 
I have some Oxycodone that may fit the bill.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2011)

Oxy isnt an option...drugs are for pussies...excpet the almighty testosterone chems.
I've heard good things about compression socks as well. I can also look into the strengthening the tibialis anterior-the source of all the pain.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well being back in the training game, I've managed to get off the Oxy. 

Fucking Dr's wanted me to not do anything and just live on drugs and with the pain that was still there. 

Only good things is that if I ever lost my job I have an unlimited (per the dr) supply of Oxy I could sell.   j/k I wouldn't do that and ruin other's lives.

I hate Dr's. can you tell. 

The compression socks may do the same as the sleeve I was mentioning. But I thought they were much more expensive.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd rather deal with the pain or find a homeopathic remedy than to go to a doctor and get drugged. Take this example; I hiccuped for the entire night last night and was talking Built. She was kind of freaked about it, but I did a little research and found fucking ginger root to be the only thing that ACTUALLY helped!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2011)

Thought walking backwards on a treadmill was supposed to help with shin splints... 

Wishing you a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I cannot let this girl down, plus it is a goal of mine this year to run a 5k along with the Warrior Dash. *Not doing isnt an option*.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, this is my chance to help you. Back in another life, I was a big runner so there is science in what I???ll telling you to do.

Number 1. Forget the pain killers, forget the compression sleeve. That can work if the pain is minimal. You described the pain as incredible and excruciating.

Number 2. YOU NEED TO REST IT. *3 weeks no running, no walking*, ice it and takes some NSAIDS. That gives you 7 weeks to train, plenty of time to get you to finish a 5k. This is a piece of cake.


After 3 weeks of complete rest...

WEEK 1
Run 2 times, lets say Sun and Thursday
1st, run .25 miles, walk 2 miles
2nd, run .25 miles, walk 1 mile, run .25 miles

WEEK 2
Run 3 times, lets say Sun Wed, and Fri
1st, run .375 miles, walk 2 miles
2nd, run .375 miles, walk 1 mile, run .375 miles
3rd, run .375 miles, walk 1 mile, run .375 miles

WEEK 3
1st, run .50 miles, walk 2 miles
2nd, run .50 miles, walk 1 mile, run .50 miles
3rd, run .50 miles, walk 1 mile, run .50 miles

WEEK 4 big week
1st, run 1.0 miles SLOW, walk 2 miles
2nd, run .50 miles, walk .50 miles, run .50 miles
3rd, run 1.0 miles

WEEK 5
1st, run 1.5 miles
2nd, run .75 miles
3rd, run 1.5 miles

WEEK 6
1st, run 2.0 miles
2nd, run 1.0 miles
3rd, run 2.0 miles

WEEK 7
1st, run 2.25 miles
2nd, run 1.75 miles
REST for 2-3 days before race

Where is the 3 miler? You don???t need it. Just like muscle memory is great for a weight trainer, for a runner adrenaline is your best friend. Come race day, your heart will be pounding, friends and family will be there watching, no way you are going to give up. You will be surprised at how well you do???. BUT YOU HAVE TO DO THE CONDITIONING for this to work.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ok, this is my chance to help you. Back in another life, I was a big runner so there is science in what I???ll telling you to do.


 
So JD was truely "cardio boy", we've gotten to the bottom of it.

JD, great plan.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2011)

As an example.  In my first race I was talked into entering a 15k (9.3 miles).  I had been running, but never did more then a 6 miler.  My best time was averaging 8:15 miles for 6.

I got in the race and was nervous as hell that I wasn't going to finish..... I averaged 7:10 for 9 miles.  So a minute a mile faster, and 30% farther then my best training run.

You can do it!


----------



## JennyB (Feb 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Weighted chins 5x5
> 20-9, 7, 5, 5, 5 (killed it)
> High Rows 3x8
> 200-8, 210-8, 6
> ...



1. I am going to work up to beating your arse on the chins .. tomorrow is the first day to add weight .. how do you hold it ?? between the feet ?? 
2. Im going to beat you at laterals too
3. Whos ass ?? 
4. What weight did you do for abs ?? 



omerta2010 said:


> Well being back in the training game, I've managed to get off the Oxy.
> 
> Fucking Dr's wanted me to not do anything and just live on drugs and with the pain that was still there.
> 
> ...



Everyone hates drs .. except drs .. since they all go on "paid vacations" together from all the drugs they prescribe 

You have an idea on the extra job  message me 



omerta2010 said:


> So JD was truely "cardio boy", we've gotten to the bottom of it.
> 
> JD, great plan.



JD is the King of Cardio .. new name Cardio Boy


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 8, 2011)

1. I am going to work up to beating your arse on the chins .. tomorrow is the first day to add weight .. how do you hold it ?? between the feet ?? 
2. Im going to beat you at laterals too
3. Whos ass ?? 
4. What weight did you do for abs ?? 


1: Jenny-make sure you even the odds of "beating my ass" and put enough weight on your body to match my 250lb frame.
2: Try doing them the way I do, pausing at the top for a 2 second hold.
3: Yours.
4: 160lbs. 

Any other questions Cleopatra Jones??


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 8, 2011)

Pylon said:


> So the running...this is a splint issue, not conditioning, right?



Conditioning isnt the issue, just the shin splints. I can do an hour on the elliptical if I cared to.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 8, 2011)

1. your weight is equal to your strength nerd 
2. i do that everytime i do laterals 
3. your calling me a hippo ass?
4. how the heck did you hold or do 160lbs ?? machine ?? 

no questions ... for now turkey brain ..


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 8, 2011)

*2/8/11*

RDL (went light) 5x5
245-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Good Mornings 3x8
95-8, 105-8, 8
High Heel VR1 Leg Press 3x12-20
100-14, 14, 13
Close Grip Bench Press 5x5
195-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Rope Pressdown
10.5-8, 8 Drop Set 2x

No cardio had to work


----------



## JennyB (Feb 8, 2011)

nice workout .. cardio sucks anyways  
whats the high heel VR1 press?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.cybexintl.com/products/strength/13040/intro.aspx



JennyB said:


> nice workout .. cardio sucks anyways
> whats the high heel VR1 press?




Dont mind the doof in the photo it's a stock Cybex ad.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2011)

I like that machine, wanna send me one over.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I like that machine, wanna send me one over.



uhhh no?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2011)

oh yeah almost forgot.



Now I'm addicted to training calves again, and it's only the second week. 



OH yeah and I had to try, back when I went to golds they had an older version of one of those.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been in business for over 3 years. Good thing is they corrected a few mistakes and the design is very positive on form. Bad thing is short people cant really get a good ROM for it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I've been in business for over 3 years. Good thing is they corrected a few mistakes and the design is very positive on form. Bad thing is *short people* cant really get a good ROM for it.


 





YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 9, 2011)

Dont fuck with MiniMe. He's the cat's ass!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2011)

Hows the back feeling, dude?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2011)

...and the shin splints?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Hows the back feeling, dude?


So much better, thanks. Guess I needed a rest (and an epidural-fucker worked like magic!). 
When are those new hypertrophy articles coming out?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> ...and the shin splints?



They blow a whale's dick. I got up to 85% on a running a full mile. Yay. I'm retarded.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> oh yeah almost forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You must be sick!



juggernaut said:


> Dont fuck with MiniMe. He's the cat's ass!


 
My girlfriend said that all men think that the two funniest things in the world are : 
farts and midgets 

Obviously she was right. 



juggernaut said:


> They *blow a whale's dick*. I got up to 85% on a running a full mile. Yay. *I'm retarded*.


 
You are "retarded" for blowing a "whales dick" .. that would be a mouth full and certainly isnt on your diet .. just sayin


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> So much better, thanks. Guess I needed a rest (and an epidural-fucker worked like magic!).
> When are those new hypertrophy articles coming out?



 good to hear, i was worried for a bit there.

Have the second part of that bulking for idiots article coming out in the next day or two, which will have a really foolproof hypertrophy program in it.

Also working on articles about HIT training and 5/3/1. Not to mention some video shit.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> good to hear, i was worried for a bit there.
> 
> Have the second part of that bulking for idiots article coming out in the next day or two, which will have a really foolproof hypertrophy program in it.
> 
> Also working on articles about HIT training and 5/3/1. Not to mention some video shit.


Keep me linked. I eat your articles up like crazy. So much great information it shouldnt be free!
I actually started a client on the food tips in the Part 1 section. He's gained 8lbs since starting. He's getting recruited into the NHL Chicago Blackhawks but needs to put on 30lbs. Friggin kid is growing!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 9, 2011)

YouTube - Family Guy - Fart-Tacular!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 10, 2011)

from .65 to 1.17 with the new Brooks Bros Beasts. Not a bad start. I could've done more, but the shin splints started kicking in at 1.06. Still, not a bad start for a fat bastard like me.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Keep me linked. I eat your articles up like crazy. So much great information it shouldnt be free!
> I actually started a client on the food tips in the Part 1 section. He's gained 8lbs since starting. He's getting recruited into the NHL Chicago Blackhawks but needs to put on 30lbs. Friggin kid is growing!



Holy shit, when did you start him on it? I only wrote that on the 7th, haha! Thats incredible gaining, fair play! Part two should be out tonight, by the way.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 10, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Holy shit, when did you start him on it? I only wrote that on the 7th, haha! Thats incredible gaining, fair play! Part two should be out tonight, by the way.



Nice!
He started training about 6 weeks ago. It was a struggle at first since his metabolism is like rocket fuel. I started him on your recommendations just lately. He's loving all the fat that he's able to take in.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Nice!
> He started training about 6 weeks ago. It was a struggle at first since his metabolism is like rocket fuel. I started him on your recommendations just lately. He's loving all the fat that he's able to take in.



 who can blame him. Fat means flavour!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 10, 2011)

Ya damn right skippy


----------



## JennyB (Feb 10, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> who can blame him. Fat means flavour!


 
Are you the man responsible for my delicious fat loading diet??!!! If so mad love for you  mmmmmm almonds, pb and cocounut oh my


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 10, 2011)

Jenny, just flash me and we can call it even. Front and back.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2011)

Jugs in Jugg Journal. This seems about right.

Also:

getlifting.info » Bulking for Idiots and Lazy People: Part II (Training)

Hot off the presses.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Are you the man responsible for my delicious fat loading diet??!!! If so mad love for you  mmmmmm almonds, pb and cocounut oh my


.... and let's not forget bacon and cheese!


----------



## JennyB (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW I must be carb depleted if I didnt mention bacon and cheese !!!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 11, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Jugs in Jugg Journal. This seems about right.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2011)

Very grr.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 11, 2011)

Reading it now!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 11, 2011)

*2/11/11*

Wide-grip barbell rows 5x5
185-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
V-Bar Rows 3x8
180-8, 8, 6
High Incline Bench Press 5x5
235-5, 5, 5, 4, 3 
Flat DB Bench Press 3x8
75s-8, 8, 6
Cable flies 3x10-12
4.0-12, 12, 12 (I took rubber tubing
Calves on Leg Press (straight legged) 4x10
115-10, 9, 8
Weighted ab work 3x12
150-10, 10, 11

Cardio 35 minutes of hill walking


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 12, 2011)

Workout today?? Hmmmm fuck that. I'm falling asleep at my gym.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

I have until 4 p.m. to get to the gym to do shoulders. Loving this five-day split.

And I've added _calves _to my leg day.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I have until 4 p.m. to get to the gym to do shoulders. Loving this five-day split.
> 
> And I've added _calves _to my leg day.



Ever consider adding calves to an upper day and moving arm work to your lower day? Kind of a nice way to get smaller work done after bigger work on the other end of the body is over.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Workout today?? Hmmmm fuck that. I'm falling asleep at my gym.


 
Time for some ALL-OUT. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 12, 2011)

I trained. I did an abbreviated workout-but you cant keep the juggernaut down baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

Good man


----------



## Curt James (Feb 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I trained. I did an abbreviated workout-but *you cant keep the juggernaut down baby!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## davegmb (Feb 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I have until 4 p.m. to get to the gym to do shoulders. Loving this five-day split.
> 
> And I've added _calves _to my leg day.


 
I would love to do a 5 day split but my body just wont let me do it, i get really bad DOMS so 3 days a week is just right for me and 4 at a push.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 13, 2011)

Dave, if you did a 5 day, what would it look like? Perhaps it's the volume and not the total days. You can do a 5 day, but can train 3 days in a row, rest for a day, and pick up the next two, and rest the next two.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 13, 2011)

or perhaps the crumpets and tea are not providing enough nutrition to recover .. just a thought


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2011)

JennyB said:


> or perhaps the crumpets and tea are not providing enough nutrition to recover .. just a thought


 .... scones and tea!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 14, 2011)

WTF is a scone?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> WTF is a scone?



Kinda like a biscuit, only better.  

I have a recipe posted in the forum for a pretty easy version.  If you can handle the carbs, they are awesome for breakfast.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 14, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Kinda like a biscuit, only better.
> 
> I have a recipe posted in the forum for a pretty easy version.  If you can handle the carbs, they are awesome for breakfast.



I'm on carb cycling now. Can you provide a link?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm on carb cycling now. Can you provide a link?



I can indeed.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/healthy-recipes/100455-fruit-oat-scones.html

You can do all kinds of combos for the dried fruit.  My favorite is candied ginger and almonds.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I can indeed.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/healthy-recipes/100455-fruit-oat-scones.html
> 
> You can do all kinds of combos for the dried fruit. My favorite is candied ginger and almonds.


 
Those sound awesome. Definately going to print this one.

How's the back doing Jugg's?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 14, 2011)

Not bad O. I'm ready to go back to deadlifts and my front squat is coming back nicely. Today's leg workout went well.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 14, 2011)

*Day 2/3*

Weighted chins 5x5
20-5, 4, 5, 5, 5
High Rows 3x8
210-7, 7, 7
Face Pulls 3x10
6.5-10, 10, 10
Military Press 5x5
160-5, 5, 5, 5, 4
Side Laterals 3x8 (Jenny thinks she can do this better than me-pffft)
25s-8, 7, 7
Seated Calf 3x12-20 /ss/ Ab Raise 
115-20. 16, 16

Today: 

Front Squat 5x5
190-5, 5, 5, 200-5, 4
Step Ups 3x8
50s-6, 7, 7
Leg Curls 3x12-20
65-20, 75-14, 15
Barbell Curls 5x5
90-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
DB Curls 3x8
55s-8, 60s-6, 7

Cardio Intervals 15 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2011)

How's the shin splints holding up?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 15, 2011)

Today-they sucked. I didnt warm up, I didnt stretch and did calves on top of everything else. My fault completely. I screwed myself royally. I will try again tomorrow, just for general conditioning and see if I can surpass my previous best.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 15, 2011)

Glad to hear your back is recovering. 

Congrats on the new reseller for BN as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 15, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Glad to hear your back is recovering.
> 
> Congrats on the new reseller for BN as well.



We're picking up some nice steam, just getting in some higher market areas now. We're going to be good in a few more weeks and will be getting on some higher profile places.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 15, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Dave, if you did a 5 day, what would it look like? Perhaps it's the volume and not the total days. You can do a 5 day, but can train 3 days in a row, rest for a day, and pick up the next two, and rest the next two.



maybe ive yet to find the right vol for me yet


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> maybe ive yet to find the right vol for me yet



What are the goals you're trying to achieve?


----------



## JennyB (Feb 17, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> WTF is a scone?



Wake up and smell the tea buddy .. who doesnt know what a scone is ??? sheesh you yankees! 



juggernaut said:


> I'm on carb cycling now. Can you provide a link?



Carb cycling ?? WTF did you wuss out already ?? Scones without a DOUBT are NOT on a carb cycling program .. man up and cut some fat lard ass 



juggernaut said:


> *Weighted chins 5x5
> 20-5, 4, 5, 5, 5*
> High Rows 3x8
> 210-7, 7, 7
> ...



Your weighted chins are WEAK !! Just sayin .. As for me beating you on the laterals .. any day my friend .. remember that I am 150lbs and your 350lbs  and your a DUDE  .. hence you have a weiner .. i am assuming.



JerseyDevil said:


> How's the shin splints holding up?



ok your journal is about you whining or about injuries .. are you an OLD MAN ??? 

OMG we have a pretty funny relationship now that you think about it .. SP of course ..


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

^ hahaah somebody's having a good day.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 17, 2011)

My...we're isty bitsy bitchy today arent we?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

I figured you made her:

1. change her diet again.
2. do calves 7 days a week. 

When did you switch from the IF to the carb cycling?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I figured you made her:
> 
> 1. change her diet again.
> 2. do calves 7 days a week.
> ...



About a month ago. I needed extra energy and was working out in the early morning. So, IF wasn't feasible anymore. 
Carb cycling will be in place for about 4-5 months, then ckd with a day's worth of carbs at a period of two months, and then finally cutting to 4% fat on a one cheat meal (Palumbo style) a week-a big one, going to contest time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

So when is the contest your planning to get to 4% for?

I tried the IF for about a week when you were talking about it here in your journal, but ran into the same issues since I hit the gym right about 6:00 am, and just amino's until noon were messing with me. Almost fell asleep driving to work by the end of the week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2011)

Gotta love Jenny!    If Sandy got some pointers from her, your life would be miserable!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 17, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Ever consider adding calves to an upper day and moving arm work to your lower day? Kind of a nice way to get smaller work done after bigger work on the other end of the body is over.



I am doing arms on their own day. Love the pump I get. Had my stick arms up to six-####ing-teen last workout!



davegmb said:


> I would love to do a 5 day split but my body just wont let me do it, i get really bad DOMS so 3 days a week is just right for me and 4 at a push.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This. I train Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, rest Thursday, back at it Friday and Saturday, and then take off Sunday.

Yesterday (Wednesday) I skipped legs and did them tonight instead. I needed the rest. I'll do my regular workout tomorrow and Saturday. 

Five days is right for me right now given the number of sets and increased intensity. This is a great split for me.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So when is the contest your planning to get to 4% for?
> 
> I tried the IF for about a week when you were talking about it here in your journal, but ran into the same issues since I hit the gym right about 6:00 am, and just amino's until noon were messing with me. Almost fell asleep driving to work by the end of the week.



It seems to be the only drawback to the IF. I couldnt stay awake either. 

I'm not planning for a _specific _contest right now. I just want to hit that 4% goal. As it gets closer, I will scope out a plan and mostly likely do it then. At this point, I'm aiming for something around September, and in that case, it will either be August  20th NJ Open, October 22 Gold's Classic or November 5th East Coast. 

I'm going in this on nothing more than just the desire to challenge myself.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2011)

Seems like it would be a waste to get to 4% and not show it off somewhere!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2011)

4%?  Wow, you really need to do a show big guy.  Maybe I'll show up with a foam finger....


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds like you have a great plan and with waiting to fully commit it'll take some of the pressure off until you decide. 4% is still nuts but you'll kill it.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 20, 2011)

This is the year where I accomplish some nagging goals that have been nitpicking my conscience for about 3 years now. I have the ability to do it but I've been "setback" because of work, my family and just everything I put forward. so yeah, this is the year I make it happen.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 21, 2011)

7lbs in two weeks mofuckas!!!!! And no clen used!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## juggernaut (Feb 21, 2011)

*2/20/11 & 2/21/11*

Started training on weekdays, since my my PT side of business is going crazy. 
Also noticed much better strength at 6am and 7am as opposed to 12-1pm. Interesting.

*Day 1*
Barbell Row 5x5
190-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
VBar Row 3x8
180-8, 190-8, 195-9!
Low Incline Bench Press 5x5
235-5, 5, 5, 5, 4 (damn!)
Flat DB Bench Press 3x8
75s-8, 7, 6
Cable Crossovers 3x12
45-12, 12, 12
Leg Press Calf Raise 3x10
115-10, 10, 10
Prep for 5k (finished length: 1.37 miles) + walking for 20 minutes at hearrtrate of 125-130bpm.   

*Day 2*
Front Squat 5x5
200-5, 5, 5, 5, 4 (shit missed the last one by a hair)
Step Ups 3x8
50s-8, 8, 8 (killed it)
Leg Curls 3x12-20
75-20, 85-14, 13
Barbell Curls 5x5
105-4, 4, 5, 4, 3
DB curls 3x8-10
60s-7, 6, 8

Hike Setting on treadmill for 30 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2011)

Good job on the weight loss!  

Surprised to see you doing cable crossovers and curls....


----------



## Life (Feb 21, 2011)

Step ups may make you look retarded but they work.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good job on the weight loss!
> 
> Surprised to see you doing cable crossovers and curls....



I needed an isolation movement at the end to really get a nice pump-hey when you're bodybuilding, the pump does wonders for your neurosis. 

Curls-I like the compliments I get from gym members and wifey. Hey, I have a big ego...it needs to be fed once in a while


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2011)

Life said:


> Step ups may make you look retarded but they work.



They suck but are well worth it. The vastus medialus (teardrop muscle) gets hit pretty well and as you cut further, it shows off quite nicely...I see some of it-but I'm too fat right now to see separation.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2011)

Where is your bf right now?

I know what you mean about the pump. As I'm getting leaner I love seeing those veins pop out on my forearms when doing curls


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Where is your bf right now?
> 
> I know what you mean about the pump. As I'm getting leaner I love seeing those veins pop out on my forearms when doing curls



Most likely 12-13%, since my upper abs are showing. Veins are pretty evident in both quads, shoulders, arms and biceps. When I use All Out, it gets pretty ugly with veins. 
Funny thing is when I start keto with the day refeed, the veins are friggin hilarious. My son and wife laugh at me when it happens. I cant wait for keto!


----------



## JennyB (Feb 23, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> 4%? Wow, you really need to do a show big guy. Maybe I'll show up with a foam finger....


 
You mean the Jenny B Fit is #1 foam finger ?? 



juggernaut said:


> 7lbs in two weeks mofuckas!!!!! And no clen used!!


 
Nice work Coach !! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Good job on the weight loss!
> 
> Surprised to see you doing cable crossovers and curls....


 
He is copying me FYI 



Life said:


> Step ups may make you look retarded but they work.


 
And my butt is feeling it today. Grab those suitcases coach!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like we're both on the road of cutting. Looking forward to learning some new shit from your journal


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the inspiration guys. I appreciate it!
I have some new stuff in the works with my diet coming soon as well as my training. I've been told that I have an X frame so I'm going to try and enhance that.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I needed an isolation movement at the end to really get a nice pump-hey when you're bodybuilding, the pump does wonders for your neurosis.
> 
> Curls-I like the compliments I get from gym members and wifey. Hey, I have a big ego...it needs to be fed once in a while


 
Ok Mr Vain. 



juggernaut said:


> They suck but are well worth it. The vastus medialus (teardrop muscle) gets hit pretty well and as you cut further, it shows off quite nicely...I see some of it-but I'm too fat right now to see separation.


 
Mine freaking hurt for 4 days after last friday, but I'im really liking the shape my legs are develop with the suggestions you've helped me with.



juggernaut said:


> Thanks for the inspiration guys. I appreciate it!
> I have some new stuff in the works with my diet coming soon as well as my training. I've been told that I have an X frame so I'm going to try and enhance that.


 
X-Frame rulez.  That's one of my goals, I don't plan to ever get ripped but I want to get lean enough so it's obvious.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 24, 2011)

*Random thoughts...*

The problem with X-frame types are, you either have it or you dont. I'm tall with wide, round shoulders and a wide back and my quads and calves are naturally large. My son calls my son Homer Simpson legs. It has always been that way, even when I was a fat kid. 
Bob Chicarello has that type of physique as does Darrem Charles and Victor Martinez. Going back to the 80s before that GH freak became a thing of normal policy, the guys I wanted to be like were not always the biggest-Shawn Ray, Bob Paris, Mike Christian, Lee, Lee Labrada-all these guys had that type of physique. Except for Lee Haney-who I believe to be the better bber since Arnold of our times, these guys who do a ton of gear-it just doesnt make sense. Sure I do gear, but I use it wisely, know my limits, and I'm not pursuing an IFBB pipe dream.  
Life it is to short for that kind of shit. I dont want it-I just want to look good when I'm on the beach, turn a few heads and be done. I enjoy life and put forth some nice challenges for myself. My family supports it, my son loves pimping me to his friends because they didnt think a 44 year old guy should look like that. I enjoy it! My son's girlfriend brings a friend of her's over and I get the "look". My wife brings me right down before the ego gets in the way...but she's the first one to defend me when I ask for some bizarre shit on a restaurant menu.

What's this all mean? Simply to meet goals, enjoy the challenge, continue to set new goals, and remember ONE THING-age is bullshit. It's a number. I'm 44 in April and don't care. I love the way life is, I'm challenged mentally and emotionally at times, but I have a great support system. My family, you guys, my friends (including that pain in the ass that I adore Jenny!) and a great support system where I spend 70-80 hours a week, in my gym. 

Do I want more? HELL YES! I wont reach for the stars, because then you're limiting yourself.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

^^^ Very well said. 

You have an awesome support system and are very lucky.

Now go to some curls.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dude, you gotta slow down on the tanning. 

Nice weight on the Squrls by the way.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2011)

Does anyone have a tissue?

Seriously, that was nice.  You do have a good thing going my friend, and you worked hard for it!  I am surprised you liked Lee Haney.  He was my favorite Mr O, but seems to me he is down the list of all time greats for most people.  I loved the ESPN show he did in his prime.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> The problem with X-frame types are, you either have it or you dont. I'm tall with wide, round shoulders and a wide back and my quads and calves are naturally large. My son calls my son Homer Simpson legs. It has always been that way, even when I was a fat kid.
> Bob Chicarello has that type of physique as does Darrem Charles and Victor Martinez. Going back to the 80s before that GH freak became a thing of normal policy, the guys I wanted to be like were not always the biggest-Shawn Ray, Bob Paris, Mike Christian, Lee, Lee Labrada-all these guys had that type of physique. Except for Lee Haney-who I believe to be the better bber since Arnold of our times, these guys who do a ton of gear-it just doesnt make sense. Sure I do gear, but I use it wisely, know my limits, and I'm not pursuing an IFBB pipe dream.
> Life it is to short for that kind of shit. I dont want it-I just want to look good when I'm on the beach, turn a few heads and be done. I enjoy life and put forth some nice challenges for myself. My family supports it, my son loves pimping me to his friends because they didnt think a 44 year old guy should look like that. I enjoy it! My son's girlfriend brings a friend of her's over and I get the "look". My wife brings me right down before the ego gets in the way...but she's the first one to defend me when I ask for some bizarre shit on a restaurant menu.
> 
> ...




Jugg ... well put!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 25, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Does anyone have a tissue?
> 
> Seriously, that was nice.  You do have a good thing going my friend, and you worked hard for it!  I am surprised you liked Lee Haney.  He was my favorite Mr O, but seems to me he is down the list of all time greats for most people.  I loved the ESPN show he did in his prime.



FU

I personally think the last two Os were a joke of drug use. I liked Ronnie, hate Jay. Both have a ridiculous unobtainable physique. Freaks? No. Drugged well, yes. 
I remember that show.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

I always liked Dorian Yates when it came to the freak's. 

Lee Haney was unfortunately before my time.

Checking up: how's the back?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just posted my new scheme for the 5/3/1 with singles. If you could let me know if you think I should change the accessory exercises and or the rep/set's I would appreciate it.

This week during "deload" I didn't take the All-Out and boy can I feel the difference between on and off.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> This week during "deload" I didn't take the All-Out and boy can I feel the difference between on and off.


Funny you mentioned that.  I didn't take All Out either today, and when doing front squats, even with deload weight, I could really tell a difference as well!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> This is the year where I accomplish some nagging goals that have been nitpicking my conscience for about 3 years now. I have the ability to do it but I've been "setback" because of work, my family and just everything I put forward. so yeah, *this is the year I make it happen.*







juggernaut said:


> Most likely 12-13%, since my upper abs are showing. Veins are pretty evident in both quads, shoulders, arms and biceps. When I use All Out, it gets pretty ugly with veins.
> Funny thing is when I start keto with the day refeed, the veins are friggin hilarious. My son and wife laugh at me when it happens. *I cant wait for keto!*



Started keto February 18. My waist is out of control. 

Love keto. Having my first cheat meal March 4. 



juggernaut said:


> The problem with X-frame types are, you either have it or you dont. I'm tall with wide, round shoulders and a wide back and my quads and calves are naturally large. (snip)
> 
> I have a great support system. My family, you guys, my friends (including that pain in the ass that I adore Jenny!) and a great support system where I spend 70-80 hours a week, in my gym.
> 
> Do I want more? HELL YES! I wont reach for the stars, because then you're limiting yourself.



Awesome post! 

And though Arnold is my bodybuilding God, there's no doubting Haney's position in bodybuilding history!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I always liked Dorian Yates when it came to the freak's.
> 
> Lee Haney was unfortunately before my time.
> 
> Checking up: how's the back?



FU and your age. 

Dorian is hardcore and I have to say, I do like the guy and what he stands for. It's similar to my approach to training. 

My back got a little flareup today with Good Mornings, but it went away shortly after. All in all, it's getting better, but it's a slow thing.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 25, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Funny you mentioned that.  I didn't take All Out either today, and when doing front squats, even with deload weight, I could really tell a difference as well!



You're cycling it right? As it's stated on the directions, as small as the goddamn printer made it??


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 25, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Started keto February 18. My waist is out of control.
> 
> Love keto. Having my first cheat meal March 4.
> 
> ...



Curty you just lost the f-ng weight...WTF???


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You're cycling it right? As it's stated on the directions, as small as the goddamn printer made it??



After going through the first tub I've decided to go on 3 off 1. I think that is a little off from the directions but it works with my 5/3/1 as deload seems to be the best week for me to skip it. Plus for that long first stretch I never built a tolerence so same dosage and effects the whole time.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Curty you just lost the f-ng weight...WTF???



No, not _just_. That was months ago. I was one with the rebound. 

I doubt I'll cut to 176 lbs. again. I hit a new PR on bench and believe I have at least an ounce or two of new muscle, _braaaaaahhhh!
_


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You're cycling it right? As it's stated on the directions, as small as the goddamn printer made it??


Yep.  I do 2-3 weeks on, 2 weeks off.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 26, 2011)

*Saturdaaaaaayyy!!!*


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 26, 2011)

Lost a pound this week bitches!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2011)

What is your target weight?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm guessing 220lbs at 4%


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 28, 2011)

Today: 
Wakeup @ 400am
Drive to work while raining...windshield wiper breaks off...
Arrive at work for 530 session: Client overslept-douche. 
Workout: shitty workout while cable tv goes out on ALL tvs and phone rings 17 (I'm not joking!) times. 
Members want to ask me what I'm doing while I stand there rowing 195lbs...

All Out works, I can feel my face burning...people starting to leave me alone. Phone rings again...solicitor. I think I pissed her off when I said I'm not interested in the shit she was selling at 745 in the morning. 

Cable tv is still out and now the fucking internet is slow.  This is at 8:51am.  

Soooo, how's everyone's day going thus far?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 28, 2011)

Row 5x5
195-4, 5, 5, 5, 5
V-bar row 3x8
200-6, 6, 6
Low incline Bench press 5x5 
235-5, 5, 4, 4, 2????(shit)
Flat DB Bench Press 3x8
75s-8, 8, 8
Cable Crossover 3x12
4.5-12, 5.0-12, 12
Leg Press calf raise /ss/ Weighted ab crunch 3x10-12
115-10, 130-9, 9
160-12, 10, 9

Fuck cardio I'm in a fucking mood.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Today:
> Wakeup @ 400am
> Drive to work while raining...windshield wiper breaks off...
> Arrive at work for 530 session: Client overslept-douche.
> ...


 
Day's not going to bad so far, didn't have to wake up til 5:30. 

Probably the worst part of the cable going out is the fact that every single person i bet asks you when it'll be back on. People know better than to talk to me when that happens here.

All-Out felt good today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Other than the inclines your workout looks great. 

That happens sometimes though on one out of the day's exercises.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm guessing 220lbs at 4%


 
I wanna be like you if I ever grow up.

 i'm 37 and still act like a kid.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Probably the worst part of the cable going out is the fact that every single person i bet asks you when it'll be back on. People know better than to talk to me when that happens here.


 Hell yeah, for three hours straight! And I had an argument with my pepsi guy who said the wrong thing at the wrong time. My wife saw me and took care of it...she said I was ready to shove the handcart up his ass. She's right.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I wanna be like you if I ever grow up.
> 
> i'm 37 and still act like a kid.



Hah! I'm 16 mentally and 44 soon...but I have a body that 20 year old fatties wish they had! SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!

So if we average that out I'm 26...sounds right.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Other than the inclines your workout looks great.
> 
> That happens sometimes though on one out of the day's exercises.



I was too stressed out today, this shit shouldnt have happened. I couldnt talk to anyone-I was just angry and my wife took most of the shit up today. She's a good soul. Even bought me a chicken salad with no croutons...that's love for ya!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2011)

The best thing about shitty days is that tomorrow is a new beginning.  Not exactly Gandhi, but you know what I mean.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I was too stressed out today, this shit shouldnt have happened. I couldnt talk to anyone-I was just angry and my wife took most of the shit up today. She's a good soul. Even bought me a chicken salad with no croutons...that's love for ya!


 
It happens some days. 

That was nice of your wife, does she work at the gym with you now? Or did she just know you needed a little sanity check today?

I know you had mentioned before she lost her job so was curious if the gym is becoming a family business.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> It happens some days.
> 
> That was nice of your wife, does she work at the gym with you now? Or did she just know you needed a little sanity check today?
> 
> I know you had mentioned before she lost her job so was curious if the gym is becoming a family business.



It's always been a family business...my dad keeps the books, my mom cleans the place once a week, I plan on using my son as a side trainer for me so that I can concentrate more so on my long time clients, elite and pro athlete level trainees and my wife's job is to keep me sane and focused. She also does the PR work for Beyond Nutrition.
I'm a lot to handle!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 1, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> The best thing about shitty days is that tomorrow is a new beginning.  Not exactly Gandhi, but you know what I mean.



I believe you're correct on that. I want a better day today!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It's always been a family business...my dad keeps the books, my mom cleans the place once a week, I plan on using my son as a side trainer for me so that I can concentrate more so on my long time clients, elite and pro athlete level trainees and my wife's job is to keep me sane and focused. She also does the PR work for Beyond Nutrition.
> I'm a lot to handle!


 
So your wife has 2 full time jobs then. 

That is totally awesome you get to work with family and at the same time are all able to do that without it destroying the whole dynamic. 

I worked for family once and will never do that again. 

Hope today is going better for you.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So your wife has 2 full time jobs then.
> 
> That is totally awesome you get to work with family and at the same time are all able to do that without it destroying the whole dynamic.
> 
> ...



No my wife is there on an as-needed basis. She takes care of elderly lady in her home part time.  But she seems to know when I need her help. Kind of weird. Or maybe she's watching the cameras from home and sees me banging my head against the wall! 

My wife and son are the friggin bomb for me. My mom and dad....well let's just say they're the reason I bang my head. 

Today, nothing really went crazy. I got to go home early and that was a nice bonus.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2011)

... it's so cool you whole family is involved.  

Jenny really is busy.... normally she would pop out of the woodwork with a line that starts with "Or maybe she's watching the cameras from home and sees me banging ..."


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 1, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> ... it's so cool you whole family is involved.
> 
> Jenny really is busy.... normally she would pop out of the woodwork with a line that starts with "Or maybe she's watching the cameras from home and sees me banging ..."


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Hah! I'm 16 mentally and 44 soon...but I have a body that 20 year old fatties wish they had! SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So if we average that out I'm 26...sounds right.



haHA  Nice math right there!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 2, 2011)

3/2/11

Front Squat 5x5
200-5, 5, 5 210-4, 4
Step Ups 3x8
55s-8, 8, 8 (nice!)
Leg Curls 3x12-20
75-20, 14, 13 (jeeeez that burns)
Barbell Curls 5x5
105-5, 5, 5, 3, 4 (think I needed better recovery time)
Rope Curls 3x8
6.0-8, 9. 10

Cardio: Hill Intervals 25 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 2, 2011)

What the hell happened in here. 

Now I'm seeing Leg Curls and Barbell Curls in the same day. 

Next thing I know you'll be curling the 10's on the big squishy ball while standing on 1 foot and picking your ass with your other hand.

Oh yeah I'm catching you on the step ups this week.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> What the hell happened in here.
> 
> Now I'm seeing Leg Curls and Barbell Curls in the same day.
> 
> ...



Guess I'll have to do 10lbs heavier next week. 
I want to do Good Mornings, but I still have a twinge in the back. Still need the hammies to grow...and I enjoy having large arms. Sorry...Jeez!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 2, 2011)

Not often I can pick on ya.

Glad the back is down to a twinge.  Few more weeks and you'll be kicking ass.

I really like the good morning's after you suggested I add them in on leg day. And your right they have added some good dimension to my ham's that I hadn't had before.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Not often I can pick on ya.
> 
> Glad the back is down to a twinge.  Few more weeks and you'll be kicking ass.
> 
> I really like the good morning's after you suggested I add them in on leg day. And your right they have added some good dimension to my ham's that I hadn't had before.


Pick on me all you want, I deserve it all!

I'd be hopeful at best but I'm going to try next week on the GMs. 
I'm glad you like them. They're a great exercise and added some great humps to the back of my legs.
My buddy (Joe Franco) has a pro show coming soon and for the last year, he's been going apeshit on the hammies. He's fucking obsessed with making his hammies bigger than the room! LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm still concentrating on lower for the next couple of weeks.  Glad you mentioned GMs.  Guess what I'm doing tomorrow


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm still concentrating on lower for the next couple of weeks.  Glad you mentioned GMs.  Guess what I'm doing tomorrow



Concentration curls in the squat rack?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2011)

That was just..... wrong


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

gosh JD...HYOU do cencentration curls in the squat rack? How could you sir!
HOW COULD YOU!!!!!!

I may have to try this GM thing you speak of...


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 3, 2011)

jerseydevil said:


> that was just..... Wrong


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 3, 2011)

*3/3/11*

Weighted chins 5x5
25-5, 5, 5, 5, 4
High Rows 3x8
220-8, 8, 8
Face Pulls 3x10
7.0-10, 10, 10
Standing Military Press 5x5 
165-5, 5, 5, 3, 3 (started off strong, but it died out)
Side Laterals 3x8
30s-8, 7, 6

Cardio: 16 minute sprints


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello Jugg, hope all is well? 

Ive got a question about DOMS! I get them slightly in my upper body but nothing to really bother me. However, the DOMS i get in my hamstrings totally debilitate me for a few days after a leg workout haha. Would you put that down to hamstrings possibly being weak and struggling to cope with the pressure im putting them under or is it just one of those things that everyone has a body part which they get DOMS in more then another. I do stretch.......a bit, even the glutamine doesnt seem to help.

P.S. my hamstring work doesnt even involove that much volume its:
4 x 6 deadlifts or RDL'S
3 x 10 Good mornings or hamstring curls


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hello Jugg, hope all is well?
> 
> Ive got a question about DOMS! I get them slightly in my upper body but nothing to really bother me. However, the DOMS i get in my hamstrings totally debilitate me for a few days after a leg workout haha. Would you put that down to hamstrings possibly being weak and struggling to cope with the pressure im putting them under or is it just one of those things that everyone has a body part which they get DOMS in more then another. I do stretch.......a bit, even the glutamine doesnt seem to help.
> 
> ...


Glutamine is garbage. Wouldnt use it. 

I'd probably guess that hams are a weak point that get hit pretty hard and effectively; that being said, try using a foam roller after the workout and the day when DOMS hits. Stretch after the workout, Before the workout-no stretching and do warm up with a weight on two warm up sets, using 40% of the weight used and on the second set, use 60%. 

As for recovery, try soaking in epsom salts before bedtime in hot water. The magnesium sulfide is an incredible anti-inflammatory.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2011)

Great advice thanks, ill let you know how i get on


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2011)

dang - great weights on your step-ups on the leg day!    How high of platform do you use?   I did one right at my knee height and really felt the 'pull' on the glutes on my third set.  

We haven't tried the face pulls yet - you think they are pretty effective?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> As for recovery, try soaking in epsom salts before bedtime in hot water. The magnesium sulfide is an incredible anti-inflammatory.


 
What's your opinion on doing slow treadmill walk and slowly increase the incline to stretch more as the muscle warms up. Say 30-45 minutes.

That has seemed to work for me the last few leg days once DOMS set it. Seems to last longer than just stretching for me.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2011)

katt said:


> dang - great weights on your step-ups on the leg day!    How high of platform do you use?   I did one right at my knee height and really felt the 'pull' on the glutes on my third set.



Thanks. I'm going to 65s next week just to piss Omerta off.  
I built a box that stands 18" off the floor.   



katt said:


> We haven't tried the face pulls yet - you think they are pretty effective?


I definitely do. I can see the lower area of my traps, an area that usually doesnt get hit much except in deadlifts, developing nicely. I also have some great rear delt development that I account from the facepulls as part of my accessory work when I was doing strongman. The upper portion of my t shirts always looks tight and that feeds the ego to go heavier each week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Thanks. I'm going to 65s next week just to piss Omerta off.
> I built a box that stands 18" off the floor.
> 
> 
> I definitely do. I can see the lower area of my traps, an area that usually doesnt get hit much except in deadlifts, developing nicely. I also have some great rear delt development that I account from the facepulls as part of my accessory work when I was doing strongman. The upper portion of my t shirts always looks tight and that feeds the ego to go heavier each week.


 
I will catch up sooner than later. yes I will. 

I have to agree on the facepulls as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2011)

*3/4/11*

RDLs 5x5
275-5, 5, 5, 5, 5 (this was too easy today!)
Good Mornings 3x8
105-8, 8, 110-7 (not bad for the first day back!)
Wide stance upper plate leg press 3x12-20
115-20, 130-14, 12
Close Grip Bench Press 5x5
205-5, 5, 5, 225-6, 6 (nice! I killed it!)
Straight bar pressdown 3x8-10
12.0-12, 12, 12!
Weighted crunches 3x8-12
 160-12, 10,9
Single sided db bends 3x12
75s-12, 12, 80s-8
Reverse crunches 4xfail
Leg Press Calf Raise 3x10
130-9, 8, 9
Seated Calf Press 3x12-20
115-18, 17, 18

Cardio: 30 minutes elliptical

Great mood in my gym today. I had three of my clients with me working out in my gym. It was nice to see them in the weight pit goofing on me, me goofing on them. On the other side of my gym, I had six senior citizens-all of them had their eyes on us, laughing their asses off. Rage Against the Machine was on (LOUD) and we were just cracking on each other. I tend to make my clients feel like a team. Just the way I am. My longest trainee, a guy I've known since I opened who became a good friend, spotted me on the close grip bp said this is to easy for me. It's a term I use when I see some of my clients ready for the challenge. Once they caught on, it was balls to the wall with the triceps abs and calves.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

^ Awesome, sounds like a great workout with great people. A great way to end the week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

I had the luxury of a 'fun' environment in the very first gym I belonged too.  I was weak as hell, but they motivated me..  A bunch of dawgs!  Rusty weights, cussing, spotting without "it's all you", no tv's, no LCD monitors, a bunch of squat and power racks..... and a lot of good guys.  Really miss that.  Nowadays pretty much workout, don't mingle, and get out.  Maybe more efficient, but I miss the camarderie now.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

well said, JD-
the 'feel' of the place can definately help/hinder.
The guys I live with here...I try to keep to myself when I work out. takes too long with all 4 of us using the same equipment...and they don't have the same urgency of lack of RI as I do...
the other day...I had started on decline bench press. The last set....I did to them what my boy back home and I would do:
strip set. I had them fail, drop the weight and go to failure again. My set. Did anybody do that to me? nope. Fuq em.
So, yeah...sometimes, mo better to go it solo.....but a good group of guys does make it better


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 6, 2011)

Most of the time, I train alone, quietly and focused. But I had a great opportunity to show some of my clients a good time when I trained, some of which never saw me train. They were impressed with me. I'm not trying to sound egotistical, but it does amp up the energy and helps bond with the clients.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2011)

hell yeah!
Its always kinda nice when you get done w/ a good lift and some dude gives you the 'approval' nod...
or better yet....some hot female is naming your babies look....


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Most of the time, I train alone, quietly and focused. But I had a great opportunity to show some of my clients a good time when I trained, some of which never saw me train. They were impressed with me. I'm not trying to sound egotistical, but it does amp up the energy and helps bond with the clients.


 
Bet they enjoyed the opportunity and definately promoted the "team" aspect that you mentioned that you like them to feel. 

Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 7, 2011)

Had a great time with friends, wine, lemoncello and pizza and Oreo dirt on Saturday night. I got blitzed. Passed out when my wife was trying to "wake me up". Fucking hangover yesterday was a bitch. I was incapable of actually...putting..uh..sentences...together...and...stuff. I think.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good time.  May you have many more of them.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 7, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Sounds like a good time.  May you have many more of them.


Will do!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 7, 2011)

*3/7/11*

Barbell Row 5x5
195-5, 5, 5, 3, 4
V-bar row 3x8
200-8, 8 205-6
Low Incline Bench Press 5x5
235-5,5, 5, 5, 5 (finally!)
Flat DB Bench Press 3x8
80s-8, 8, 8
Cable Crossover 3x12
5.5-11, 10, 9
Calf Press on leg press 3x10
130-9, 10, 9 

Cardio: 20 minutes of elliptical. Had no motivation to stay on the damn thing...boring as hell!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Most of the time, I train alone, quietly and focused. But I had a great opportunity to show some of my clients a good time when I trained, some of which never saw me train. They were impressed with me. I'm not trying to sound egotistical, but it does amp up the energy and helps bond with the clients.



I hear what you're saying ... it does give one a boost when acknowledged by one's peeps.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 7, 2011)

pees


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

good job on the low inclines. 

Hope the hangover didn't carry over to today.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 7, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> I hear what you're saying ... it does give one a boost when acknowledged by one's peeps.





juggernaut said:


> pees



More beer is required


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2011)

*3/8/11*

Front Squat 5x5
205-5, 5, 5 225-5, 4 (Felt strong like bull!)
Step Ups 3x8
65s-6, 7, 8 (FU O!!!)
Leg Curls 3x12-20
85-20, 90-13, 13
Barbell Curls 5x5
110-5, 4, 4, 3, 4
Rope Curls 3x8
6.0-10, 7.0-10, 7.0-10

Cardio: 15 minute sprints


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

damn sandbagger 

We'll have to see what I can do on friday. 

But great looking workout.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> damn sandbagger
> 
> We'll have to see what I can do on friday.
> 
> But great looking workout.



Thank you!

I'm going to 70s next week most likely. 

It was a great workout-my quads are asking what the hell just happened!?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2011)

Guess who became a moderator today?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

Me?  (no, no, that couldn't be it, somebody would have told me)


Can I get a hint?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

How could you let them take you to the dark side. Now you have to "moderate", and I'll have to be nice now. 

Congrats man, you deserve it.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2011)

I live on the darkside...it's a place I'm comfortable with 
I'm nice....sometimes...weekly...at 3pm Eastern Standard Time...

Thanks!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice front squats!

Moderator, oh good lord. Do we have to call you MR Juggernaut now and bow when you enter the room? 

Seriously, congrats! I can't think of anyone better suited or more qualified to be a mod. Does that mean you have to clean up your potty mouth? LOL.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice front squats!


Lately a lot of my lifts have been easy...I dont know why-it could be that I've started training in the early morning again.



JerseyDevil said:


> Moderator, oh good lord. Do we have to call you MR Juggernaut now and bow when you enter the room?


Nahhh, just kiss my ring and call me godfather.



JerseyDevil said:


> Seriously, congrats! I can't think of anyone better suited or more qualified to be a mod. Does that mean you have to clean up your potty mouth? LOL.


Fuck no.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2011)

Going to attempt a 2.0 mile run today...wish me luck!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

How ironic, today on the treadmill I remembered that you hadn't mentioned how the shin splints have been lately. 

Good luck.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2011)

Fucking shin splints suck swamp ass. I need the compression socks.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2011)

How was the run?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2011)

It blew ass. Fucking shit!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have you tried any different shoes? Took me forever to find some that didn't cause shin splints.


----------



## Life (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats on moderator. I've got friends that run that swear by those new Reebok's.

Zappos.com Free Shipping


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought Brooks Beasts. The shoes are the best for heavier guys and great for cross training. However, I still havent picked up compression socks. This might be the answer I'm looking for. Come hell or high water, I'm still running that friggin 5k!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 10, 2011)

*3/10/11*

Weighted chins 5x5
25-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
High Rows 3x8
225-8, 230-6, 8
Face Pulls 3x10
7.5-10, 10, 10
Standing Military Press 5x5 
165-5, 5, 5, 5, 4
Side Laterals 3x8
30s-8, 7, 6 DS---20s-8

Cardio: Elliptical 17 minute sprints

Good workout, felt particularly strong-looking forward to vacation mode starting this Saturday...taking the whole family to West Palm Beach (my son, Sandy, son's girlfriend, my attack dog and my fuuucking father in law....)


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice workout. 

Hope you figure out the shin splint thing. How long is the vacation for?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Nice workout.
> 
> Hope you figure out the shin splint thing. How long is the vacation for?



Thanks O. I'm sure it will be a thing of the past one way or another. 
Florida will be from Saturday morning to next week on Sunday night. We're friggin drivin dude!!!! WHYYYYYY????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2011)

Have a great time with the family!  The dog will love it, lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow that truely is going to be the modern day "Vacation" hope the weather is good for you.
Have a safe trip.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 13, 2011)

and not 24 hours of driving later, we're heeeeeeeeere!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 13, 2011)

the REAL Jersey Shore takes over West Palm Beach....dese mofuckas have noooo idea whats in store for them!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL ... sounds like a great time - enjoy the vacation J-man


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 13, 2011)

Glad you made it, hope you have a great time.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 13, 2011)

We are. Smoked a cigar, had a nice glass of rum, family is friggin killing me because we're having such a great time...father in law is a pain in the ass, butttttt we expected that. Eh!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2011)

How's Mia liking the beach?

In Jersey it's down the shore, but you are in Florida so it's the beach!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm aware of the terms Paulie. LOL
Mia hasnt seen the beach (shore) yet, but she prefers the Jersey shore in late October!
Pictures to follow. My wife, son and his girl were all hanging out in the deck last night getting shitfaced. Nice!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## davegmb (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you one of those people who when they are on holiday (vacation!) you still exercise, or do you just do nothing but eat everything you see and drink your own bodyweight in beer like me? Hope your having a relaxing time and de stressing.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Are you one of those people who when they are on holiday (vacation!) you still exercise, or do you just do nothing but eat everything you see and drink your own bodyweight in beer like me? Hope your having a relaxing time and de stressing.



I'm training every day at a gym called Express Fitness. It's an old school type of gym, non-franchise kind of place. Loaded with a ton of stuff. Classes for my wife and son's girlfriend. I introduced myself to the owner, a guy from NJ now living here. Gave me a good deal for my son and I to train every day. 

Truthfully, I wont stay in a hotel or vacation resort unless there's a gym with free weights. My wife knows I'm a pain in the ass, but it is important to me and my son. 

On the other hand, I eat like fucking craaaaazy and only three times a day. Some carbs, but not much. I eat big dinner on the other hand.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 14, 2011)

So are you a believer then in having a week off weights every so often like me, or are you more into deload weeks?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm training every day at a gym called Express Fitness. It's an old school type of gym, non-franchise kind of place. Loaded with a ton of stuff. Classes for my wife and son's girlfriend. I introduced myself to the owner, a guy from NJ now living here. Gave me a good deal for my son and I to train every day.
> 
> Truthfully, I wont stay in a hotel or vacation resort unless there's a gym with free weights. My wife knows I'm a pain in the ass, but it is important to me and my son.
> 
> On the other hand, I eat like fucking craaaaazy and only three times a day. Some carbs, but not much. I eat big dinner on the other hand.


 
Sounds like the ultimate vacation to me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds like you are having a great time!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2011)

yessir!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Juggs hope your still enjoying your break! 

A question about creatine. Should you cycle it or can you just continue to use it, somebody once told me that if you constantly take it your body stops producing its own creatine and becomes dependant on the creatine?!

Tried searching on it but mixed info out there.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hi Juggs hope your still enjoying your break!
> 
> A question about creatine. Should you cycle it or can you just continue to use it, somebody once told me that if you constantly take it your body stops producing its own creatine and becomes dependant on the creatine?!
> 
> Tried searching on it but mixed info out there.



An age-old question. I personally havent seen a reason not to other than to give your body a chance to be off it. You can get right back on after a month with a 3 day load and keep it around 3-5g a day afterwards. 

As for the theory of your own body becoming dependent? It does stop producing it after hyper-saturation only because it doesnt need to produce it on it's own. If you stop, your body reproduces it.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 17, 2011)

^^^^Thanks Jugg


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> We are. Smoked a cigar, had a nice glass of rum, family is friggin killing me because we're having such a great time...father in law is a pain in the ass, butttttt we expected that. Eh!



This is an awesome post, haha. Can just picture you sitting back in a chair with a rum in one hand and a cuban in the other. Arnie style!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> This is an awesome post, haha. Can just picture you sitting back in a chair with a rum in one hand and a cuban in the other. Arnie style!


Here is my ugly ass. View attachment 30042 shitfaced.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2011)

Jesus Christ dude!  I just got a new 23" high res monitor and when I opened that pic it SCARED ME AND MY DOG!  LOL  j/k.  Glad you are having a great time with the fam.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

Poor Shelby 

for some reason The Adams Family theme came on Pandora when I opened it. 

j/k, hope you enjoy the rest of your vacation.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2011)

You guys are a fucking laugh riot. 
FU you all. Good night.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 20, 2011)

32 hours ago, we began the ride home back to NJ. We're exhausted but had a great time. My son and I had memorable times busting on his girlfriend and my wife and my father in law. He and I talked about his next move (over cigars and wine late at night oin the screened in porch of my father's house in West Palm) After college, it seems he's determined to become a Navy SEAL. I don't like my only son doing something so dangerous, but he's a great kid and very intelligent. I trust he wont make dumb moves. 
We already planned our next vacation while down there after we get our tax refunds back-we're going to Vegas again, only this time with our son and his girl! 

My father in law, a good gambler will hitch for the ride too. 
Old people kill me. They're stubborn, set in their ways, kind and very wise. He's a goodfella from Newark with a sixth grade education and can spot a scam in a second. He's short, 80 years old, and rough around the edges-if he sees something he doesnt like, he'll tell you. He's a Korean War veteran, saw a lot of action-stuff he cant talk about and a badass. He's sad since losing his wife 4 years ago to cancer, but when he sees his grandson, he lights up. He's the same way with Mike's girlfriend. If you saw this guy, as little as he is, you'd think twice before fucking with him. I have a lot of love for the guy. 

Anyway, we had a great time. I ate, drank and lived like a king. Oh and I lost 3lbs in the process!!! LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> *Anyway, we had a great time. I ate, drank and lived like a king. Oh and I lost 3lbs in the process!!! LOL*


What more could you ask for!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 20, 2011)

*Next move....*

Since I miss the 5/3/1 setup, I've decided to put it back in and make a bbing template. It's similar to the set/rep setup of Built's BGB routine, just with the 531 startup lifts. I guess you could call it a hybrid of the two. Try it if you like and let me know how you like it. 


*Workout A*
Barbell Shoulder Press
5/3/1
Barbell Upright Row
Sets: 3 
Reps: 8 Rest: 60-90 sec.
Face Pulls
Sets: 3 
Reps: 10-12 Rest: 45-60 sec..
Preacher Curl
Sets: 4 
Reps: 6-8 Rest: 60-90 sec.

*Workout B*
Deadlift
5/3/1
Weighted Chinup
Sets: 3 
Reps: 8 Rest: 60-90 sec.
3 Dumbbell Row
Sets: 3
Reps: 12-15 Rest: 60-90 sec.
Ab Wheel Rollout /ss/ Standing Calf
Sets: 4 
Reps: 15 for Abs / 10 for calves  Rest: 60-90 sec.

*Workout C*
Flat Bench Press
5/3/1
Incline Dumbbell Bench Press
Sets: 3 
Reps: 8-10 Rest: 60-90 sec.
Dips
Sets: 3
Reps: 10-12 Rest: 60-90 sec.
Close Grip Bench Press
Sets: 4 
Reps: 8-10 Rest: 60-90 sec.

*Workout D*
Front Squat
5/3/1
Step Ups
Sets: 3 
Reps: 10-12 Rest: 60-90 sec.
RDL
Sets: 4 
Reps: 5 Rest: 90 sec.
Good Mornings
Sets: 3
Reps: 8-12 Rest: 60-90 sec.
High Heel/Wide-Footed Placement Leg Press
Sets: 2 
Reps: 10-15 Rest: 60-90 sec.
Seated Calf /ss/ Weighted Crunch
Sets: 3 
Reps: 12-20 for calves / 8-12 for abs Rest: 60-90 sec.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2011)

1 - That photo is now my wallpaper. You look like Duke Nukem.

2 - Vacation sounds awesome, your family sounds awesome . Sounds like your son has a plan about where he wants to be - you can't ask for any more than a kid who actually wants to make something of themselves. I hate people our age who just fucking waste themselves. Your father in law sounds badass too, i love old people - they really don't pull their punches!

3 - Program looks solid! You looking to pack some more size on now?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome back, glad your vacation kicked ass.

Workout plan looks great.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Workouts look great! ..... Are you typing on your laptop as your driving?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 20, 2011)

@ JD, I did the workout on my G2 phone yesterday as we drove. 

@ Gaz, Duke Nukem??? I can do that! Yeah size and continue with the great strength gains. Still I want to cut fat for personal record of 4% fat. I might enter a show. Who knows. I've been eyeballing a couple in 6-7 months. 
Old people rock!
I sat in my recliner today, dog in my lap and remote in my hand. Very satisfying day!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Old people rock!
> I sat in my recliner today, dog in my lap and remote in my hand. Very satisfying day!


I know what you mean.... Life is good!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2011)

No energy today. Just crashed. I looked at a barbell and got somewhat nauseous. Time to recharge.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

you need a vacation from your vacation.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2011)

Already planned to go to Las Vegas as soon as possible!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

I might go again next year. I'm not much of a gambler so for me it gets expensive to hit up shows and stuff.

Were do you usually stay in vegas?

You gotta check out the burgers here, great for the price: 
BLT BURGER | NYC | LAS VEGAS


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Already planned to go to Las Vegas as soon as possible!!


Can't imagine all that testosterone in Las Vegas!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Can't imagine all that testosterone in Las Vegas!



bring it on bitches!!!! Duke Nukem is back in town!!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2011)

*Military Press Day 1 (from yesterday 3/21)*

Starting out sucks. I have to build back up to where I was before the back injury, but BGB did help enormously. Nice to see my shoulders and back played nicely. 

*Military Press 531*
5x125, 5x135, >5x155 = 7
*Upright Row *4x8
65-8, 75-8, 85-8, 8
*Face Pulls* 3x10-12
70-12, 80-10, 10
*SHELCs *3x12-20
*Preacher BB Curls* 4x6-8
80-8, 6, 6, 5 

HIIT 17 minutes on elliptical

Nice pump today. Almost sickening in the delts. Good workout.

Only comment I have is that it's a less volume than I'm used to from BGB. I might add in some light work on quads, hamstrings and chest on other days just to bring up those troublesome areas to spark a little growth. Something like 3x12-20 in the center of the last exercise and before the new muscle group.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome press's for first day back.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome press's for first day back.



can be better!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree, nice presses.  Where were you at before?  185?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I agree, nice presses.  Where were you at before?  185?



if I remember correctly, 190 even.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 22, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 32 hours ago, we began the ride home back to NJ. We're exhausted but had a great time. My son and I had memorable times busting on his girlfriend and my wife and my father in law. He and I talked about his next move (over cigars and wine late at night oin the screened in porch of my father's house in West Palm) After college, it seems he's determined to become a Navy SEAL. I don't like my only son doing something so dangerous, but he's a great kid and very intelligent. I trust he wont make dumb moves.
> We already planned our next vacation while down there after we get our tax refunds back-we're going to Vegas again, only this time with our son and his girl!
> 
> My father in law, a good gambler will hitch for the ride too.
> ...



You can't beat that! Glad you and your family had such a great time.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2011)

We did. It was memorable to say the least. I think the best part was watching my father in law's reaction once he got off the Harry Potter ride. It was like watching a kid!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2011)

Your father in law sounds like a really cool guy....


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your father in law sounds like a really cool guy....



He...has his moments. The next minute you wanna hide your head in the sand because of what he just said...but it is f-king funny!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2011)

*Deads (from yesterday-3/22)*

*Deadlift 531*
5x235, 5x265, >5x295 = 10 (back held nicely and was surprised I went that far)
*Weighted Chinup* 4x8-10
15lbs-8, 8, 7, 8
*Dumbbell Row* 3x12-15
60s-12, 12, 13
*Leg Extensions* 3x12-20 (2 second pause at the top)
60-20, 70-14, 16 (good lord what a burn)
*Ab Wheel Rollout* 4x15-25/ss/ *Standing Calf* 4x10
12, 12, 10
195-8, 8, 8

LISS Hill climbs for 25 minutes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad to hear the deads didn't irritate your back. How's it feeling the day after now?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2011)

Actually doesnt hurt at all. Quads and hams are pretty sore though. Feels good.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know if it was in your journal or someplace else, you recommended reading the Starting Strength and the DVD. Thanks for the suggestion as it's made a huge difference on my deadlift and squat form and setup.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been a big fan of Rippetoe for a while. I have other stuff I'm looking at as well. Stay tuned and glad it helped.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 23, 2011)

Great workouts, dude. Glad your back is solid! Take it easy and build it gradually and you'll be stronger than ever!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2011)

Done!!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

*3/24/11*

*Bench 531*
5x175, 5x195, >5x215 = 9
*Incline DB Bench Press* 4x8-10
70s-10, 10, 75s-8, 9
*Chest Dips* 3x10-12
BW-8, 6, 7
*Close Grip Bench Press *4x8-10
210-8, 8, 7, 6

Cardio: Hill Intervals, 25 minutes

Could've gone a bit heavier on some lifts. Not a bad workout though.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 24, 2011)

Not a bad lookin workout, how much does a juggernaut weigh?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Not a bad lookin workout, how much does a juggernaut weigh?



LOL 
Thanks. At the present moment, 244lbs. I was up to 254 about a month ago.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 24, 2011)

What are you trying to get down to?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> What are you trying to get down to?


4% fat. It's a personal goal that could lead to an NPC contest.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 24, 2011)

What I meant was how fat are you, you gonna be 200 pounds when your done or like 230?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> What I meant was how fat are you, you gonna be 200 pounds when your done or like 230?


Ahhh...Currently at 11%. When 4% hits, it would be approximately 224-226.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

^ Not surprising. You have a serious frame. Shoulders on *dah juggahNAAAAUUUUT!!!*


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2011)

Someone called me "box-like" this morning, but I dont think I look like a box. 
Shrek, definitely. Herman Munster, somewhat...but a box??


----------



## Curt James (Mar 26, 2011)

^ A box would be a square and _you ain't no square._ Much too tall to be a square. You're the much heralded (and jealouz-making) upside-down pyramid.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2011)

Box, WTF. 

That's like the other day I was told that I'm getting Stalky. And I as like what the hell I've never heard of anybody being 6ft and called stalky.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2011)

stalky [ˈstɔːkɪ]
adj stalkier, stalkiest
1. like a stalk; slender and tall
2. having or abounding in stalks
stalkily  adv
stalkiness  n


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey O..looking mighty slender these days are we?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 26, 2011)

Whatever, someone thought I was 16 the other day. I'd rather be a stalky box than 16.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2011)

Big week for us last week! All Day Whey was released and the orders have been flying! So, I'm extending the special to you guys that we put on Facebook...buy it for 22.00 for 2lbs, or get (2) for 40.00
All Day Whey comes in chocolate, has 22g of protein (whey isolate), 3g carbs and .5g fat. I love the taste-it's like chocolate milk!

Send an email to beyondnutrition@verizon.net and put "Ironmag special" to get the deal.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2011)

*3/28/11*

*Military press 531*
3x135, 3x145, >3x155 = 6
*Upright Row 4x8*
95-8, 8, 8, 7
*Face Pulls 3x10-12*
8.0-10, 12, 12
*Leg Curls 3x12-20*
80-15, 13, 13
*Preacher Barbell curls 4x6-8*
90-8, 95-6, 6, 6
*Rope Curls 2x10-12*
6.0-10, 12

HIIT 18 minutes elliptical


----------



## davegmb (Mar 28, 2011)

What program you running at the minute? still on the BGB?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2011)

Had an incredible "lightbulb" moment; I tried running for sprints a different way yesterday. Heel to toe and higher strides than I was accustomed to. It friggin worked!! No shin splints!

Woohoo!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> What program you running at the minute? still on the BGB?



No posted my new workout a page back. I added some volume to it this week. It's a 531 routine, but with sets and reps for bbing. It's sort of a hybrid between BGB and 531. it seems to be working thus far.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Had an incredible "lightbulb" moment; I tried running for sprints a different way yesterday. Heel to toe and higher strides than I was accustomed to. It friggin worked!! No shin splints!
> 
> Woohoo!!!


 
Awesome, but isn't that hard on the joints? I might have to try that, I've been getting shin splints on the treadmill again to.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

Your workouts definately have an intersting mix of body parts.  Nice Mil's.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome, but isn't that hard on the joints? I might have to try that, I've been getting shin splints on the treadmill again to.



I felt no problems at all. I'm literally amazed.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Your workouts definately have an intersting mix of body parts.  Nice Mil's.



I like to activate the hammies and quadriceps twice during the week. Once a direct hit with lowered reps and once again after they "think" they've rested just to get another hit. Since I started to do this, my legs have come up quite well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Big week for us last week! All Day Whey was released and the orders have been flying! So, I'm extending the special to you guys that we put on Facebook...buy it for 22.00 for 2lbs, or get (2) for 40.00
> All Day Whey comes in chocolate, has 22g of protein (whey isolate), 3g carbs and .5g fat. I love the taste-it's like chocolate milk!
> 
> Send an email to beyondnutrition@verizon.net and put "Ironmag special" to get the deal.


 You have mail...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2011)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2011)

No goddammit and I want it to stop being so fucking cold!!! This weather blows ass.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

Whatever happened to spring in NJ?!?!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2011)

Spring sucks. Allergies suck. Fuck it. I'm moving to Florida.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

Heat and humidity on a regular basis sucks   My Dad is close to Sarasota.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm seriously considering Fla even if it is only a condo. My father in law is thinking of just buying us one. He's very happy we took him, and we all had some nice memories of our trip. Now Sandy is looking at cruises!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 29, 2011)

*Deadlift 531*

3/29/11

*Deadlift* 
Warmup
3x255
3x295
>3x315 = 7
*Wide Grip Chins 4xfailure*
8, 6, 8, 7
*DB Row 2x12-15*
60s-15, 15
*Leg Extensions 3x12-20*
70-20, 80-14, 16
*Cable Crunch 4x8-15*
160-12, 15, 15
*DB Side Bends 3x12*
80s-12, 10, 10
*Leg Press Calf Raise 4x10*
115-10, 10, 130-8, 8

Cardio Walking, 25 minutes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2011)

How's the back feeling on the deads.

And sounds like your going to be taking many trips in the near future.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> How's the back feeling on the deads.
> 
> And sounds like your going to be taking many trips in the near future.



I'd love to...problem is I have the gym to run.

Back is feeling great. I get a deep tissue massage weekly. It helps a lot. This little Cuban girl-can't be more than 22 years old. Cant understand a word she says, but my god her fingers are strong as shit!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2011)

Does she touch your special place?   Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 30, 2011)

Noooo she cant. Sandy would chop it off.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> No goddammit and I want it to stop being so fucking cold!!! This weather blows ass.



Agreed! The weather is just _wrong._

And I echo the hatred of allergies, too. Get spring and fall hayfever. Thought I had another cold but it was allergy related. *####!* 

Luckily, I had some 24-hour allergy meds here and at school.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2011)

nothing like being drugged when training...bleh


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Big week for us last week! All Day Whey was released and the orders have been flying! So, I'm extending the special to you guys that we put on Facebook...buy it for 22.00 for 2lbs, or get (2) for 40.00
> All Day Whey comes in chocolate, has 22g of protein (whey isolate), 3g carbs and .5g fat. I love the taste-it's like chocolate milk!
> 
> Send an email to beyondnutrition@verizon.net and put "Ironmag special" to get the deal.


Got mine yesterday.  Like the new design, mixes easily and tastes great.  The BeyondNutrition muscle shirt is a nice touch also


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Got mine yesterday.  Like the new design, mixes easily and tastes great.  The BeyondNutrition muscle shirt is a nice touch also



Thanks! Hurry people this offer is ending on Sunday the 4th!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2011)

*Bench 531*

3/31/11

*Bench Press*
Warmup
3x185
3x205
>3x225 = *10*
*Incline Dumbbell Bench Press 4x8*
75s-10, 10, 9, 8
*Dips 3xfail*
12, 10, 6
*Close Grip Bench Press 4x4-6*
185-6, 6, 6, 6
*Rope Pressdown 2x12-15 (1 DS)*
60-15, 70-12....what a nauseating pump!!!! (thanks to All Out!!)

Cardio 18 minutes elliptical HIIT


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Got mine yesterday. Like the new design, mixes easily and tastes great. The BeyondNutrition muscle shirt is a nice touch also


 
I got mine the other day to, but they din't give me a shirt.  they like you better. 

I agree and to top it off for me, didn't have any stomach bloat like I get from most other proteins.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great workout Jugg's.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> ...but they din't give me a shirt.  they like you better.


Jugs business partner sent it to me, and he lives in Philly. Jugs is in Jersey. Must be that Jersey-Philly thing we got going on  .  I mean Bay area? C'mon dude.  j/k, I'm sure if you whine enough he will send you one...


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL we're getting more made up and thanks for buying everyone! the response is unbelievable!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2011)

I almost puked today with the end of the workout pump. I havent had a pump like that in forever


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 1, 2011)

I hear that, every time I squat I just sit there after my set and am like this is the day Im finally gonna throw up in the gym.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 1, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Jugs business partner sent it to me, and he lives in Philly. Jugs is in Jersey. Must be that Jersey-Philly thing we got going on  . I mean Bay area? C'mon dude.  j/k, I'm sure if you whine enough he will send you one...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 2, 2011)

I thought that was a good one with baseball season starting. 

Juggs, used your method for not getting shin splints this morning and you're right no splints for me either.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I thought that was a good one with baseball season starting.
> 
> Juggs, used your method for not getting shin splints this morning and you're right no splints for me either.



I hate baseball. 

I'm glad it worked! I did it again for today and no shin splints AGAIN. I think I'm on to something here.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 2, 2011)

I wouldn't have guessed you hated baseball.

I'll keep you up to date on how it works for me as if it starts affecting my knees or joints I should know pretty quick as they used to cause me trouble when walking or running.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 2, 2011)

If there was blood in baseball, I'd like it. I'd rather watch paint dry. 
I'm a violent sports guy. MMA, boxing, football-hell even pro wrestling (not that I call it a sport), and basketball (go Knicks) there needs to be something to give a shit about.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 2, 2011)

I never was able to get into boxing, my dad is a big fan. The rest I have to agree with except I've been a San Antonio and Orlando fan, mostly because they aren't all about shooting guards. 

Next year your Nicks are going to be looking really good, since they will finally get more practicing together.

Baseball I find is better around playoff time but can sit and watch a game and just chill. 

Wrestlemania is tomorrow.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 3, 2011)

*From Friday*

*Front Squat*
Warmup
3x185
3x205
>3x215 = 5
*Step Ups 3x8-12*
65s-12, 70s-8, 9
*RDL 4x4-6*
(had to go down on weight-grip was for shit)
265-6, 6, 5, 4
*Leg Curls 3x8-12*
95-12, 110-10, 8
*High Heel/Wide Leg Placement Leg Press 2x15 (1 DS)*
85-13, 12
*Seated Calf Press + Weighted Crunch 3x8-12*
90-18, 17, 16
170-10, 9, 9


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 4, 2011)

*Military Press 531*

4/4/11

*Military Press 531*
Warmup
5x135
3x155
>1x165 = *6*
*Upright Rows 4x8-10*
95-10, 105-8, 8, 7 
*Face Pulls 3x10-12*
85-12, 10, 10
*Preacher Curls 4x6-8*
85-6, 6, 6, 6
*Rope Curls 3x10-12*
70-12, 10, 11

*Cardio *later in the day: 30 minutes LISS


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I never was able to get into boxing, my dad is a big fan. The rest I have to agree with except I've been a San Antonio and Orlando fan, mostly because they aren't all about shooting guards.
> 
> Next year your Nicks are going to be looking really good, since they will finally get more practicing together.
> 
> ...


Couldnt see WM had to go to a fundraiser for a murdered police officer. 

I just couldnt get into baseball, even when the playoffs are on. Just doesnt do anything for me. 
You're right about Knicks. I am looking forward to the following year.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a fine reason to miss WM, though always sad to hear.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 4, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 4/4/11
> 
> *Military Press 531*
> Warmup
> ...



God damn your military press is insane. Awesome work.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you. It will get better. I'm holding out. My back got a little messed up a month or so ago.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice pressing even if your sandbagging. 

At least your Nicks locked up a playoff spot last night so they could be really dangerous against some of the better teams.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 4, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Thank you. It will get better. I'm holding out. My back got a little messed up a month or so ago.



Hurt your back, eh? 

I guess supporting that noggin' of yours finally took its toll.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 4, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> Hurt your back, eh?
> 
> I guess supporting that noggin' of yours finally took its toll.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I wouldn't have guessed you hated baseball.


Tis a good thing O.  If he WERE a baseball fan it would probably be the Yankees.... I FUCKING HATE THE YANKEES..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2011)

If my shoulder heals, my goal is to catch you in mils..... sandbagging or not!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Tis a good thing O.  If he WERE a baseball fan it would probably be the Yankees.... I FUCKING HATE THE YANKEES..



Actually, that's true. I find myself getting more interested in Yankee games (then Mets) when I'm out with my boys at a bar.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> If my shoulder heals, my goal is to catch you in mils..... sandbagging or not!



Bitch please. 
 I move up fast only because I need to drive myself further than ever before. I also always see the fat kid in the mirror and need to change always. I'm never satisfied.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Bitch please.
> I move up fast only because I need to drive myself further than ever before. I also always see the fat kid in the mirror and need to change always. I'm never satisfied.



Sounds like a champion to me...


----------



## davegmb (Apr 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> If there was blood in baseball, I'd like it. I'd rather watch paint dry.
> I'm a violent sports guy. MMA, boxing, football-hell even pro wrestling (not that I call it a sport), and basketball (go Knicks) there needs to be something to give a shit about.


 

I love boxing and to a lesser extent MMA, however, boxing could learn alot from the UFC, the number of belts about by different organisations is a joke.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I love boxing and to a lesser extent MMA, however, boxing could learn alot from the UFC, the number of belts about by different organisations is a joke.


The boxing organization is a fucking joke in general. It hasn't a had real champions since Tyson/Holyfied/Halger (who I friggin loved to watch)/Mancini/Leonard/Ali. It's in shambles. Dana could clean that shit up and make it respectable again. No one wants to box anymore. It's a sad state of affairs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sometimes I think Dana White gets to personal in some of his decisions. But at the same time I think that's part of what drives him to keep UFC organized and structured with the want to keep the best cards possible.

I'm a big fan of UFC even though it seems like fighters are cycled so fast that half the fights I don't even recognize the names, but everybody has a chance on any given night which adds to the appeal I think.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I also always see the fat kid in the mirror and need to change always. I'm never satisfied.


 
I see alot of myself in this statement, almost to much.

And I'll work on catching up as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Sometimes I think Dana White gets to personal in some of his decisions. But at the same time I think that's part of what drives him to keep UFC organized and structured with the want to keep the best cards possible.
> 
> I'm a big fan of UFC even though it seems like fighters are cycled so fast that half the fights I don't even recognize the names, but everybody has a chance on any given night which adds to the appeal I think.



I do think the same thing. But this is Dana's baby and I'd be fucking crazy if someone were to screw the shit up that made me where I am today. 
ROC (Ring of Combat) is another good organization, as is Bellator Fighting Championships.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 6, 2011)

*Deadlift 531*

From yesterday, 4/5/11

*Deadlift 531*
Warmup
5x265
3x295
>1x325 = *6*
*Chins 4xfailure*
10, 8, 8, 6
*DB row 3x15*
65s-12, 13, 13
*Leg Extension 3x12-20*
80-14, 13, 15
*Leg Press calf press 3x10*
130-9, 9, 8
*Weighted Ab Crunch 3x8-12*
160-10, 11, 11

*Cardio*; 30 minutes LISS

Carb cycling is coming to an end this Sunday morning. 
Keto is coming. I'm back to being a cranky bastard. Nice. When's my first carbup motherf-ers???


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Deads are coming along nicely. 

Are you going to stick with your 5/3/1&BGB routine when doing the Keto diet?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Deads are coming along nicely.
> 
> Are you going to stick with your 5/3/1&BGB routine when doing the Keto diet?



Yes. Strength shouldn't take too much of a dip, maybe the first week, but after that, I'll be golden. My body quickens on low carb after the adjustment.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 6, 2011)

And deads are coming back rather nicely I should add. Feeling really comfortable. No back issues!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 6, 2011)

Keto rocks.  I've had some help, but have lost very little strength over 21 weeks


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

Keto sucks. But it is effective as hell. The sugar rush every seventh day is like a drug. It's amazing to watch the body transform, literally overnight. Just look at Jenny!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

Since I found EliteFTS to be such a substantial wealth of information, and the place where Jim Wendler stands out like a god, I picked up this new ebook of the site last night while looking for new reads. 
Elite FTS 
I have to say it is well worth the time spent reading it. It is pretty demanding in terms of workouts and I really want to try them. Not that I would use this on my clients-possibly a few at the most, but seriously, this book is fantastic.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 7, 2011)

I count the days until my next carb load...


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I count the days until my next carb load...



sucks doesnt it??


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

*Bench 531*

4/7/11
*Flat Bench* 
Warmup
5x195
3x215
>1x235 = 9
*Incline DB Bench Press 4x8-10*
75s-10, 80s-10, 10, 8
*Dips 3xfail*
10, 11, 6
*Close Grip Bench Press 4x6-8* (had to use Smith machine-racks were full)
195-8, 8, 6, 8
*1 arm tricep pulldown 3x10-12*
50-10, 9, 10, 10 (burned and made me cry like a bitch)

Cardio: 20 minute hill intervals. I got my balls busted as one of my clients texted me on his way to work to start running while I was on the treadmill walking up steep hills. The guy's amazing. He came to me a few years back a little overweight and ran a half marathon a year later. Friggin amazed me. He's actually one of the reasons I _do_ run.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm always buying ebooks of EliteFTS. They have some amazing stuff for sale up there. I've not read that Metroflex one, but you should check out "The Juggernaut Method" one too


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

Reading it now pal!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2011)

it's a pretty comprehensive plan. One cycle of it takes a few months, lol!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats what I like about it. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2011)

That Metroflex book is packed with stuff. I think this would be a good book to give to newbies to read, because it goes through everything really well and gets straight into the solid basics of muscle and strength right away.

I don't agree with everything, and a lot of these routines are not my thing at all, but as a whole this was well worth the money. Thanks for the heads up, dude!

Also think im gonna give this powerbuilding style a go. Reading your journal i've loved the workout style with 5/3/1 and bodybuilding you've been doing, looks like a lot of fun.

Having a few days off right now because of a some minor injuries, so when i get back to it i might get a quick 3 week cycle of 5/3/1 powerbuilding style done before i go on holiday for a week


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 9, 2011)

I didnt make it seem like a powerbuilding routine. I guess it just happened that way. I'm getting ready for the next several months in keto prison and I'm not to sure how this will fare when trying to keep strength going strong. We shall see.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 9, 2011)

Starting tomorrow morning, carbs are gone. 

*fats 145g
protein 237g
carbs 30g*

Weekend 1 day load-every Saturday 
*fats 17g
protein 237g
carbs 488g* (this number will go up as the weeks progress).


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 11, 2011)

*Deload Military Press*

I hate deloading. 

*Military Press 531*
Warmup
5x95
5x105
5x125
*Upright Rows 3x10*
5x95
*Face Pulls 3x10*
3x60
*Preacher Curls 3x6*
3x75
*Rope Curls 3x10*
3x50

Cardio 18 mins HIIT


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm getting ready for the next several months in keto prison and I'm not to sure how this will fare when trying to keep strength going strong. We shall see.




Pffft, are you kidding? Keto and Strength (/energy) shouldn't even be used in the same sentence! Ha!
But fear not, Jugged~One, DaMayor will be here to offer you support....and advice as to how to aquire a god-like physique such as his own.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 11, 2011)

I kind of figured this was a shit idea. Well, as Jenny would say-balls to the walls!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well at least your starting your keto on a deload week. Hopefully that'll give you enough time to adjust to the keto before you hit it hard again. 

I'm starting to think about what to do for a month or so as a bridge to the next 5/3/1 cycle. I think I'm going to concentrate more on size instead of strength to let my CNS recoup a bit. 

Any tips on what I should think about for my first try at writing up a new program? Or do you by chance have one


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I kind of figured this was a shit idea. Well, as Jenny would say-balls to the walls!!



Yep, that's the only way to fight the low-carb dragon. I just work until I can hear my muscles make that sound effect from PacMan.....WeoooowooowooowooooBUH-BLOINK.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 11, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> I just work until I can hear my muscles make that sound effect from PacMan.....WeoooowooowooowooooBUH-BLOINK.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Starting tomorrow morning, carbs are gone.
> 
> *fats 145g
> protein 237g
> ...



I'm thinking of going keto once I drop another couple pounds. I do a cup of milk which I can easily take out, which would bring my carbs (on no carb days on a carb cycling) to about 50g. Aside from a few odd grams from cottage cheese and maybe peanut butter it's mostly green veges. How many veges are you able to eat at only 30g carbs? How low approximately do you need to go to enter ketosis?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 11, 2011)

Phineas said:


> I'm thinking of going keto once I drop another couple pounds. I do a cup of milk which I can easily take out, which would bring my carbs (on no carb days on a carb cycling) to about 50g. Aside from a few odd grams from cottage cheese and maybe peanut butter it's mostly green veges. How many veges are you able to eat at only 30g carbs? How low approximately do you need to go to enter ketosis?



I'll usually get in 4-7 cups of string beans, brocoli, cauliflower and spinach. I could probably get more, but they're so boring. Needed, but boring.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2011)

30g of carbs...... a day???? You have me on 20g!  I am pouting right now....

LOL, just kidding.  Broccoli, raw spinach and kale are my favs


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn. 30g of carbs? That is possibly the most horrific torture i can imagine. You're a better man than i!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

30g is pretty easy actually after the first week. I'm not a better man by any means..right now, I'm a ketogenic-carb depleted-fat-jerkoff x 2. 
but that's the first to be just a regular jerkoff.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 30g is pretty easy actually after the first week. I'm not a better man by any means..right now, I'm a ketogenic-carb depleted-fat-jerkoff x 2.
> but that's the first to be just a regular jerkoff.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Or a wanker as you English classy people say. 

In New Jersey, we say jerkoff, "jurrrhhkawwwwf" with an emphasis on the on the off part.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Or a wanker as you English classy people say.
> 
> In New Jersey, we say jerkoff, "jurrrhhkawwwwf" with an emphasis on the on the off part.


 

My neighbors are from Jersey and we bust them all the time 
 the last one one was "long island"   pron  LON   GILIN  
emphasas on GILIN  

She said Fuck AWWFFF


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

That's actually pronounced faahhhck awwwvf.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

*Deloading still sucks...*

4/12/11

Deadlift 531
5x165
5x195
5x235
Chins 
4x6
DB Row 2x12
55s-12
Leg Extension 3x12
80-12
Weighted Crunch 3x8
150-8
DB Side Bends 3x8
70s-8
Leg Press Calf Raise 3x8
95-8

HIIT 18 mins


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 13, 2011)

Doing fawwwking cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just ask yourself: How would Mike, The Situation say it?
Nice workout. Short and brutal


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2011)

I learn so much in here...


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 13, 2011)

Mike the situation is a cunt. 

Anyway, cardio is good for fat burning and I plan on being sssshhhhhrrrreddedededededededd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 13, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I learn so much in here...



Thanks!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Thanks!



Yerr faawwwwkin' welcome.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2011)

30g a day is a walk in the park, lol. 

Seriously, the last several weeks I bumped up to 25g-28g per day.  As you know, with planning that is not that difficult.  One other change I made is to start my carb up Friday night, then reduce the amount of total carbs on Saturday.  Seems to work really well and it is more enjoyable.

I'm on board with your quest to 4%!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 14, 2011)

Did bench on deloading today. 
I cant type much. This is the first ketosis really is messing with my headf. I'm cranky and nasty. Aside from that, everything is fucking pollenated and in my nose.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

Allergies and Keto, your fucked.  What do you take for allergies? 
I've been trying zyrtec but that isn't working this year.

Also what type of rep range should I be shooting for on my program to gaining more size. I have some exercises in mind but not sure what rep ranges I should be looking at. Gonna try to gain more size for 2 months and then back to 5/3/1 again.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2011)

You getting that shit too? Everybody in Cardiff has apparently cut their grass at the same time.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Allergies and Keto, your fucked.  What do you take for allergies?
> I've been trying zyrtec but that isn't working this year.
> 
> Also what type of rep range should I be shooting for on my program to gaining more size. I have some exercises in mind but not sure what rep ranges I should be looking at. Gonna try to gain more size for 2 months and then back to 5/3/1 again.



I'm using claritan d. Works pretty damn well. 

Always shoot for lower reps (5x5 or 4x6 with assistance work of 3x8 if needed) and higher weight. 
My recommendation: Kill two birds with one stone; drink a gallon of milk a day and do 531 NOW. Wendler says you'll gain a shitload of weight. Your underwear might be a mess, but you'll be bigger.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 14, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> You getting that shit too? Everybody in Cardiff has apparently cut their grass at the same time.



Yeah. The shit is just starting too. I'm going to be a nasty allergic asshole in no time.  achoo.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm using claritan d. Works pretty damn well.
> 
> Always shoot for lower reps (5x5 or 4x6 with assistance work of 3x8 if needed) and higher weight.
> My recommendation: Kill two birds with one stone; drink a gallon of milk a day and do 531 NOW. Wendler says you'll gain a shitload of weight. Your underwear might be a mess, but you'll be bigger.


 
Dude I'm still at 250, gotta finish losing the stomach before I can think about bulking.  

I might just switch back to the standard 5/3/1 instead of the powerlifting arrangement.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 15, 2011)

O, have you stalled at your weight loss?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 15, 2011)

Deloading front squats...where's my fucking carbs goddammit?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 15, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> O, have you stalled at your weight loss?


 
It's still going painfully slow (14lbs since Jan 1), but at the same time am still getting stronger and the midsection keeps getting smaller. So I keep toying with the idea of doing a strict cut and then try to gain the size and strength back, but always seem to come down to the "this is working so why mess with it"

Seems like I always start the second guessing what I'm doing during the 5/3/>1 week the last couple rounds. But that might be because I was trying the power lifting version which seems to make the aches and pains more noticable.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 15, 2011)

O, if you arent going into competition and just "like" the 531, put it on the shelf and concentrate on doing a strict cut now. you can always go back to it. 
The body is pretty quick to adapt to most strength protocols; if you drop strength training for now, rest assured that your body WILL remember what it WAS doing before the cut. It will take time, but believe me, the strength will come back!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sounds like a great plan, and the 5/3/1 is just because I really like the strength gains. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 16, 2011)

Carbs rock!!! I love carbs!! Carbs love me!!!!!!! The day is beautiful, the birds are chirping, the potatoes are perfectly cooked, the cereal is insanely crunchy....WHHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! Hyperactivity is in the air!!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Sounds like a great plan, and the 5/3/1 is just because I really like the strength gains.
> 
> Have a great weekend.



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> WHHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! Hyperactivity is in the air!!



Hahahahaha!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 17, 2011)

Carbup went extraordinarily well. I went to Joe Franco's posing seminar with a friend who's competing in her first figure contest. She did well, so did I. I still look "fat", but the more I held the poses, the better it got. Not a ton of veins popping yet, but they're coming. I'd say by next month and a good foothold into the ckd, I'll be good to go. Joe said my posing is still strong and he used me a model for good transitions yesterday. Felt good about that


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 17, 2011)

Today, I'm loving my Viewsonic G tablet, powered by Android!! (birthday gift from muh honey!)


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 18, 2011)

*Military Press 531*

*Military Press*
Warmup
5x135
5x145
>5x160 = 7
*Upright Rows 4x8-10*
105-8, 8, 8, 8
*Face Pulls 3x10-12*
90-10, 10, 10
*Preacher Curls 4x6-8*
85-8, 7, 5, 6
*Rope Curls 3x8-10*
80-9, 9, 10
*Machine curls 2x12 * 
70-12, 12
*Cardio*: 
jog-running sprints-13 minutes

Dropped 3lbs this week-down 242. 

Also happy that my numbers didnt go down on the new wave of 531.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Today, I'm loving my Viewsonic G tablet, powered by Android!! (birthday gift from muh honey!)


 
I've been curious about this tablet. Is it possible to upgrade to android 3?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Dropped 3lbs this week-down 242.
> 
> Also happy that my numbers didnt go down on the new wave of 531.


 
That sounds totally awesome. Glad you plan is coming along.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I've been curious about this tablet. Is it possible to upgrade to android 3?


It has a dual processor (Nvidia) which is more than capable of handling it. I plan on trying a few ROMs out when it comes out, so I'm sure something will be out.


----------



## RoidRage9 (Apr 18, 2011)

bump


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 18, 2011)

RoidRage9 said:


> bump



?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2011)

Dude, what the hell is going on in here with these posts?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 19, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Dude, what the hell is going on in here with these posts?


I have no idea...probably some fucktard douchebag who doesnt know how to actually post. Or read. Or both.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 19, 2011)

Dude, All-Out is worth it's weight in gold. Dominated my workout today by upping my dosage a little. Felt like a god!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 19, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Dude, All-Out is worth it's weight in gold. Dominated my workout today by upping my dosage a little. Felt like a god!



Nice!! I use it with my ckd and it rocks my world since there's like no sugar and no carbs. It makes a huge difference. 

Thanks!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Nice!! I use it with my ckd and it rocks my world since there's like no sugar and no carbs. It makes a huge difference.
> 
> Thanks!



And the best part? It gave me a nice smooth ride back down to mortal again. Feel fine now. Dunno how you did it, but its the only thing i don't crash off of, haha!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 19, 2011)

Right. I didnt like the crash of the "other" guys preworkout stims, so we developed it this way. We had guidance on what to use from our chemistry support, but the idea is pretty much Joe's. 
Wait till you see the next product..think mocha latte!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It has a dual processor (Nvidia) which is more than capable of handling it. I plan on trying a few ROMs out when it comes out, so I'm sure something will be out.



Let me know how it goes, if 3.0 works in it. I might just have to pick one up. 

You should check out the app for this site:Online Food Diary with Exercise Log and iPhone, iPad, Android, and BlackBerry Calorie Counter | MyNetDiary. Makes it so you can scan barcodes and it'll come up with the nutrition info. I'll be using it when I start my new diet that your recommending.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Wait till you see the next product..think mocha latte!



can't wait for this one. 

So can you cycle between the new one and All-Out or are they going to be to similar.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 19, 2011)

No. One is a meal replacement with benefits and one is all out. Big difference...I'll be laying out the details as we go to ship.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 19, 2011)

*Deads 531*

4/19/11

*Deadlift 531*
Warmup
5x235
5x265
>5x295 = 7
*Varied grip Chins 4x10*
10, 6, 7, 7
*DB Row 2x12-15*
65s-12, 12
*Leg Extension 3x12-20*
80-20, 85-14, 12
*Leg Press Calf Press 3x10*
130-10, 8, 8
*Weighted Crunch 3x8-12*
160-12, 8, 10
*DB Side Bends 3x8-12*
70s-10, 10, 10

*Cardio:*LISS 30 mins on steep incline


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> No. One is a meal replacement with benefits and one is all out. Big difference...I'll be laying out the details as we go to ship.



Look forward to it. 



juggernaut said:


> 4/19/11
> 
> *Deadlift 531*
> Warmup
> ...



Deads are looking good. Do you feel like your fully recovered from the back injury now?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 19, 2011)

Actually, yes. But I had a little problem with my knee today-felt like someone was sticking a pen into it. Probably temporary. I probably could've gotten 10.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 19, 2011)

Think I found a contest. 
2010 NPC BROOKLYN


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

I get that in one of my knee's every once in a while. Usually by the next week it goes away.

The timing of that show sounds like it would work great for your 4%BF goal. Looking forward to watching this.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 19, 2011)

You are.... awesome


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont know if I'm that...I've tried to come through on goals and failed once in a while, but it seems like this will happen. That it seems like a good plan, and I'm in the right frame of mind, a few people are behind me and I need a crowd to cheer me on. I think it was Jenny that pushed me over that edge, especially seeing what she's accomplishing and that I helped her accomplish it. 
Don't get me wrong, she did ALL the work, but she listened to what I told her to do, and I have a girl who was 120lbs overweight and I told her what to do, among some of the people I deal with, and all are meeting their goals because of me. They and their continued success inspired me.  
I've said this before, but I'm prepping a kid for the NHL, another who just got a contract with the UFC, a rising movie star, a mom who just wants to look younger. All of them are meeting with success. I guess it was time that I started doing the same thing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well I'll be one of the pushy members of the crowd.

At least for me, getting and giving advice is easier than taking my own. That's something I've struggled with forever and still haven't figured out how to get around at times.

Let me know if I can do anything other than giving you shit and bugging the hell out of you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I dont know if I'm that...I've tried to come through on goals and failed once in a while, but it seems like this will happen. That it seems like a good plan, and I'm in the right frame of mind, a few people are behind me and I need a crowd to cheer me on. I think it was Jenny that pushed me over that edge, especially seeing what she's accomplishing and that I helped her accomplish it.
> Don't get me wrong, she did ALL the work, but she listened to what I told her to do, and I have a girl who was 120lbs overweight and I told her what to do, among some of the people I deal with, and all are meeting their goals because of me. They and their continued success inspired me.
> I've said this before, but I'm prepping a kid for the NHL, another who just got a contract with the UFC, a rising movie star, a mom who just wants to look younger. All of them are meeting with success. I guess it was time that I started doing the same thing.


Exactly.... hence the reason for my comment.  And not to mention how much you helped me.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate the compliments and the push I need lately.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 21, 2011)

*Bench 531*

4/21/11

*Bench* 
Warmup
5x170
5x200
>5x225 = *11*
*Incline DB Bench Press 4x8-10*
80s-10, 8, 
*Dips 3xfailure*
10, 5, 7
*Cable Crossovers 3x12-15*
50-12, 12
*Close Grip Bench 4x6*
185-6, 4, 5, 5
*Rope Pressdown 3x8-12*
60-12, 90-10, 10

*Cardio* 30 minutes LISS, high incline.

Strength was great today-fantastic workout!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice to see your body is adapting to the Keto. Awesome workout.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 23, 2011)

Did squats yesterday; dropped 3lbs this week. Keto is going well. Carbup is tomorrow (on Easter!! Woohoo!)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 23, 2011)

Wish I could bench again, oh well.  Nice numbers.  Doing my carbup today, mmmmmmm.

If I don't talk you have a great Easter Sunday!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 23, 2011)

Have fun with that! 
And have a great Easter as well!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2011)

Feeling like a carbed up


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2011)

*Military Press 531*

4/24/11

*Military Press *
Warmup
3x140
3x155
>3x165 = 5
*Arnold Press (switched from upright rows-shoulder was nagging) 4x8-10*
60s-8, 8, 8, 6
*Leaning Cable Side Laterals 2x10*
20-10, 7
*Face Pulls 3x10-12*
90-10, 10, 10
*Preacher Curls 4x6-8*
85-8, 8, 6, 7 
*Rope Curls 3x8-10*
80-9, 9, 9 (wtf is with the 9s?)
*Machine curls 2x12-15*
60-12, 11 (nice burn)

*Cardio* 30 minutes walking


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2011)

Strength dipped a bit today. It might be because of an injury that I got when my son wanted to try a new move he learned in MMA. Twisted my arm on the left, and a jabbing pain went right through my bicep, to my tricep and landed on the rear of my delt. It's healing, but it hurts like fuck. Kind of looked like a retarded arm bar. I told him next time, try that on your mom.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well at least we know the move works at debilitating people. 

Still looks like a good workout, strong on the mil's.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah but they could be better!

I told my son it will make him live longer not to do that anymore.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2011)

*Bench 531*

4/28/11

Bench 
Warmup
3x200
3x210
>3x235 = 10
Incline DB Bench 4x8
85s-8, 7, 7, 7
Dips 3xfail
10, 7, 7
Cable Crossovers 2x12-15
50-15, 55-12
Close Grip Bench 4x6
185-6, 6, 6, 6
Vbar Pressdown 3x8-12 (ds)
90-10, 95-10, 8

*Sprints* 18 minutes...needed to run to forget some shit on my mind today. Kind of cranky. Fuck the world. Have a nice day.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 28, 2011)

Good looking workout. How's the shoulder?

I'm enjoying the workouts you hooked me up with. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Good looking workout. How's the shoulder?
> 
> I'm enjoying the workouts you hooked me up with. Thanks again for all the help.



Shoulder's doing well. No issues. 
Awesome to hear. Let me know if you need help.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2011)

*Tried something a little different today...*

4/29/11

I switched bodyparts after the front squat, as in back and forth front to back.  It worked better than I thought, and gave me better recovery. 

*Front Squat 531*
Warmup
3x185
3x205
>3x225 = 4 1/2
*RDLs 4x6*
275-6, 6, 6, 5

*Upright Leg Press 3x8-10*
130-10, 10, 145-8
*Leg Curls 3x8-10*
125-10, 130-10, 9

*DB Hack Squat 2x12-15*
35s-12, 12
*SHELC *
2xfail

Cardio: 25 mins


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2011)

DB hack squat.....i never knew you could do it with DB's beacuse our gym doesnt have a machine either, cant find a video on youtube either.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 29, 2011)

So how do you hold the bar on your front squats. I struggled this week with finding balance and a way to hold the bar that didn't kill my shoulders.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> DB hack squat.....i never knew you could do it with DB's beacuse our gym doesnt have a machine either, cant find a video on youtube either.



I dont have the room in my gym. It's really easy: Take one of those goofy big balls-the stability balls, put it up against a wall with your back up against it, so that your back is holding the ball. Place your legs at a 45 degree angle. Hold the dumbbells like suitcases and squat. It works really well on both depth of the squat and incredibly simple in its effectiveness.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So how do you hold the bar on your front squats. I struggled this week with finding balance and a way to hold the bar that didn't kill my shoulders.



Extend your arms out like you'd be walking like Frankenstein's monster. The bar will meet to where your throat, the anterior part of the deltoid and the clavicle meet and come together. That meaty part of the shoulder is where I put the bar.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll give that a shot on monday. I can see how that wouldn't hurt like the cross arm method. 

All Day Whey rocks, finally used up everything else I had, and am enjoying the chocolate so far.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2011)

Great info, tried to rep you but was denied


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2011)

lol thanks!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2011)

Where is your weight at right now?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 30, 2011)

As of this morning, 239. Did my carbup today. Cardio for tomorrow will be a walk on the beach with my dog.


----------



## juggernaut (May 1, 2011)

Okay, I have hit some really nice numbers lately. But each lift gets heavier and heavier.  I'm not going to change my structure of training because I'm happy with it. I feel like I need more carbs in the diet, plus processing the protein and fat is a bitch.
So, because it is early in the quest for 4%, I'm going to switch to carb cycling. If it doesn't pan out, back to ckd. See, I kind of have this date in mind and I found a contest that is near that date. It puts urgency into my plan.


----------



## davegmb (May 1, 2011)

I saw your post in O's journal about calfs and want in on some of that info please.
To repeat what ive put in O's journal:
I train calves once a week on leg day, i train calves first on that day with 3 sets on the leg press for reps between 10-12.
The the last two sets of leg day i do seated calf raises for between 10-15 reps.
Do you think this is a good way to go, or would you change anything?


----------



## angelo212 (May 1, 2011)

Subbed. Good luck


----------



## juggernaut (May 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I saw your post in O's journal about calfs and want in on some of that info please.
> To repeat what ive put in O's journal:
> I train calves once a week on leg day, i train calves first on that day with 3 sets on the leg press for reps between 10-12.
> The the last two sets of leg day I do seated calf raises for between 10-15 reps.
> Do you think this is a good way to go, or would you change anything?



In my training, I separate the two groups of muscles into high rep days for seated at 3x12-20, and with a two day span of rest, I go lower reps, (4x10) and a standing (knees locked out) position. Smith or leg press if fine for this.


----------



## Joe Franco (May 1, 2011)

When is your show?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 1, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> When is your show?


It's about time you signed up on IM!    Hopefully you can help keep your boy in line, haha. It's a full time job, but someone has to do it!

j/k, welcome to IM Joe.


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2011)

Joe Franco said:


> When is your show?


Look what the cat dragged in boyeeee!!

As I have said before, I want to get to 4% and I plan on this being about October. So, there's a show in October (on the 8th), that I want to do. If I get there, I will do this Brooklyn show.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Okay, I have hit some really nice numbers lately. But each lift gets heavier and heavier. I'm not going to change my structure of training because I'm happy with it. I feel like I need more carbs in the diet, plus processing the protein and fat is a bitch.
> So, because it is early in the quest for 4%, I'm going to switch to carb cycling. If it doesn't pan out, back to ckd. See, I kind of have this date in mind and I found a contest that is near that date. It puts urgency into my plan.


 
You'll do great on the cycling. 

So did you or the dog get the better workout yesterday.


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> You'll do great on the cycling.
> 
> So did you or the dog get the better workout yesterday.



Hey O! They rocked on shoulders this morning. I started using R-Ala for carbs, and All Out for my stim. Nice combo. I had burns that made me want to cry! Insane burns, especially on the Arnold presses. Felt alive, and felt unstoppable. My real test is tomorrow. Deads. 

As for my 2 year old dog, we sprinted around the reservoir first, doing 15 seconds high, 45 low for 15 minutes straight. Then after, we broke for 5 minutes on a slow relaxing pace and did a followup reminiscent of Cosgrove cardio; we did a half hour walk. I was done, but she wanted more. So we kept going for another half hour and walked. A great day with my "daughter" 
She went home and slept for the remainder of the day right next to me in my recliner after I went to a party for a douche that I cant stand (my buddy's girlfriend-skank). I did it for my boy, but god I hate that broad. 



In other news, we nailed that evil cocksucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2011)

*Military Press 531*

*Military Press*
Warmup
5x145
3x160
1x175 = 4
*Arnold Press 4x8-10*
60s-10, 9, 8, 8
*Leaning Cable Side laterals 2x10-12*
20-10, 9
*Face Pulls 3x10-12*
90-12, 10, 10
*Standing Barbell Curls 4x6-8*
90-6, 8, 8, 7
*Rope Curls 3x8-10*
80-12, 95-8, 8
*Machine Curls 2x12-15*

*Cardio*: Elliptical 16 minute intervals


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Hey O! They rocked on shoulders this morning. I started using R-Ala for carbs, and All Out for my stim. Nice combo. I had burns that made me want to cry! Insane burns, especially on the Arnold presses. Felt alive, and felt unstoppable. My real test is tomorrow. Deads.
> 
> In other news, we nailed that evil cocksucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I love the fact we got that bastard by just us going in with the Seals, don't ask don't contact the others. Just went in and got the job done by shooting him right in the head. 

Wonder if there would be a benefit to using R-Ala before a post workout shake with carbs.


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I love the fact we got that bastard by just us going in with the Seals, don't ask don't contact the others. Just went in and got the job done by shooting him right in the head.
> 
> Wonder if there would be a benefit to using R-Ala before a post workout shake with carbs.



R-ala is great with carbs. But you're not on carbs during post workout are you? I thought we set you up on a ckd


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2011)

Right, I'm on CKD. It was a theoretical question. 

I am taking the R-ALA on carbup per your reccomendation.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 2, 2011)

YES!  We nailed the bastard.  I liked the 'in keeping with Islamic tradition, burial within 24 hours, and at sea was acceptable'.  They wanted to throw that bastard as quick as they could, hopefully to swarming sharks, to eliminate any chance of a 'shrine' if he were buried on land.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 2, 2011)

Workouts looking great as usual.... I see you enjoyed the party as much as you thought you would 

Aren't dogs awesome?


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Right, I'm on CKD. It was a theoretical question.
> 
> I am taking the R-ALA on carbup per your reccomendation.



It works, but it doesnt help when there arent carbs in the system. On the other hand, you can take it regardless, as it a pretty fine antioxidant.


----------



## angelo212 (May 2, 2011)

How much of the R-ALA are you taking?


----------



## juggernaut (May 3, 2011)

angelo212 said:


> How much of the R-ALA are you taking?



1 cap (200mg each) with 2 carb meals and one at night since I'm done with carbs after lunch.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Extend your arms out like you'd be walking like Frankenstein's monster. The bar will meet to where your throat, the anterior part of the deltoid and the clavicle meet and come together. That meaty part of the shoulder is where I put the bar.


 
 Best feeling front squat's I've ever done today. 

Only hurt my delts when I leaned forward a slight amount trying to squeeze out a last rep and the freaking bar rolled down my delt and arm.


----------



## juggernaut (May 4, 2011)

*From yesterday...*

5/3/11

*Deads *531 week
warmup
5x275
3x305
>1x335 = *4*
*Pronated Grip Chins 4xfail*
7, 6, 6, 7
*DB Rows 3x12-15*
70s-12, 12, 10
*Leg Ext 3x12-20*
95-15, 16, 14 (these suck)
*Calf Raise 3x10 /ss/ Cable Crunch 3x8-12*
165-10, 9, 9 / 160-12, 12, 12
*DB Side Bends 3x8-10*
80s-10, 10, 10

No cardio, too many meetings


----------



## omerta2010 (May 4, 2011)

Nice deads. 

When are you switching to the carb cycling? 

On the cable crunch's. so you do them facing the machine or away, I've seen video's of both. I've been doing them the last couple weeks facing away like the vid I fount on EliteFTS but feel like I should be more sore since these are the first 2 weeks I've ever done them. So suspecting I might be doing something wrong.


----------



## juggernaut (May 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Nice deads.
> 
> When are you switching to the carb cycling?
> 
> On the cable crunch's. so you do them facing the machine or away, I've seen video's of both. I've been doing them the last couple weeks facing away like the vid I fount on EliteFTS but feel like I should be more sore since these are the first 2 weeks I've ever done them. So suspecting I might be doing something wrong.



I started two days ago. 
As for the crunch, I do them facing the cable system. It's the only way I've ever done them.


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2011)

*Bench Press 531*

5/5/11

*Bench Press*
Warmup
5x200
3x225
>1x245 = 6
*Incline DB Bench Press 4x8*
85s-8, 8, 8, 8
*Dips 3xfail*
8, 6, 7, 7
*Cable Crossover 2x15*
55-14, 13
*Close Grip Bench Press 4x6-8*
185-7, 6, 6, 6
*Rope Pressdown 3x8-10*
95-10, 8, 8

*Cardio:* Hill Walking Intervals 25 minutes


----------



## jagbender (May 5, 2011)

Nice workouts!


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2011)

Thanks jag, but they can always be better


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2011)

*Front Squat 531*

5/6/11

Quite possibly the shitiest workout I've had in a long time. 
Front Squat
Warmup
5x195
3x215
>1x235 = No go. Don't know if it was allergies, lack of sleep or whatever, but this lift was missed and my form sucked. 
RDLs 4x6
275-6, 6, 6, 6
Upright Leg Press 3x8-10
145-8, 8, 8
Leg Curls 3x8-10
135-10, 8, 8

It was after this that I said fucccck this and went on the treadmill. I'm sore in a lot of places, my allergies are fucking me up, the meds I'm on make me lethargic and I'm fucking cranky. 

Fuck the world.


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2011)

Overtraining or time to layoff for a week?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 6, 2011)

Next week is deload week. Looks like you need it, take the week and get used to your med's and rest up.

Then come back and kick the shit out of it. 

At least ya got some great RDL numbers.


----------



## juggernaut (May 8, 2011)

It's definitely the allergies. Every year they seem worse. Cant I just sleep through April to June?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

Doing any better this week Mr. Snotnose. 

I have to change what drug I take every year. Seems anything over the counter I build a tolerence to after a year. But after a couple it goes back down and works again.

I've started alternating between:
1. Zyrtec
2. Allegra
3. Claratin

But this year might have to go to the DR and get some flonase as well since the -d for all the above just doesn't seem to be doing it.


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2011)

Jeez, thought I was the only one. I was using Zyrtec for the longest time after using Claritan and Allegra for years. Well, Z didnt help this year for shit, plus made me sleepy. So I switched back to Claritan-D and sonof beetch! It works!


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2011)

Military Press Deload. 

No big deal. Posting useless numbers isnt my style. Psssh.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2011)

Luckily I have mild allergies, but they have flared up the last week.  

No.... posting useless number is definitely not your style!


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2011)

I'm becoming a sort of figure competitor "guru". Some people who saw Jenny's photos on FB have been calling me asking for my rates...this is a tough thing to do...hot chicks who want me to train them for all parts of the states, asking me to make them look EXACTLY like Jenny did. 
J-Wow, I cant thank you enough!!!!!


----------



## davegmb (May 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm becoming a sort of figure competitor "guru". Some people who saw Jenny's photos on FB have been calling me asking for my rates...this is a tough thing to do...hot chicks who want me to train them for all parts of the states, asking me to make them look EXACTLY like Jenny did.
> J-Wow, I cant thank you enough!!!!!


 
I need a carear change!!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I need a carear change!!!


It's a tough job...checking out chicks...form...and seeing photos...everrrry week. 

Yes, but I am strictly professional in my approach.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm becoming a sort of figure competitor "guru". Some people who saw Jenny's photos on FB have been calling me asking for my rates...this is a tough thing to do...hot chicks who want me to train them for all parts of the states, asking me to make them look EXACTLY like Jenny did.
> J-Wow, I cant thank you enough!!!!!


 
Well when you do a great job and actually care people take notice. 

Just be careful that you don't spead yourself to thin and take on to much. It can be very tempting when your services are in demand. 



juggernaut said:


> It's a tough job...checking out chicks...form...and seeing photos...everrrry week.
> 
> Yes, but I am strictly professional in my approach.


 
Need an assistant?  Dave can handle UK, I'll handle the west coast and you can have the east coast.


----------



## trapzilla (May 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm becoming a sort of figure competitor "guru". Some people who saw Jenny's photos on FB have been calling me asking for my rates...this is a tough thing to do...hot chicks who want me to train them for all parts of the states, asking me to make them look EXACTLY like Jenny did.
> J-Wow, I cant thank you enough!!!!!


 
workouts looking good Juggs.

I'm guessing thats not the J-woww from Jersey shoore though right?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm becoming a sort of figure competitor "guru". Some people who saw Jenny's photos on FB have been calling me asking for my rates...this is a tough thing to do...hot chicks who want me to train them for all parts of the states, asking me to make them look EXACTLY like Jenny did.
> J-Wow, I cant thank you enough!!!!!


 Now that..... is fucking awesome!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2011)

... oh, and you need to start putting GHR's in the mix and request weekly progress pics.  Sharing those pics for purely analytical purposes would be great!


----------



## juggernaut (May 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Well when you do a great job and actually care people take notice.
> 
> Just be careful that you don't spead yourself to thin and take on to much. It can be very tempting when your services are in demand.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the concern, but the job is a solo deal. Besides I wouldnt want to burden you with my tough, tough work


----------



## juggernaut (May 11, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> workouts looking good Juggs.
> 
> I'm guessing thats not the J-woww from Jersey shoore though right?



LOL it's JennyB. The chick is incredible with transformations.


----------



## juggernaut (May 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> ... oh, and you need to start putting GHR's in the mix and request weekly progress pics.  Sharing those pics for purely analytical purposes would be great!



I prefer the RDL watched from behind...I'm still waiting for a video from Built to assess proper technique. Although Jenny did a good job in that department. Just sayin...


----------



## juggernaut (May 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Now that..... is fucking awesome!



Dude, you're a Jersey boy and you like the Phillies?? WTF????


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I appreciate the concern, but the job is a solo deal. Besides I wouldnt want to burden you with my tough, tough work


 
Had to try, and the offer is open. 

How are the allergies this week?  Gonna be ready to get back to work next week?


----------



## juggernaut (May 11, 2011)

They suck elephant ass. But I have no choice. I want that 4% number!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Dude, you're a Jersey boy and you like the Phillies?? WTF????


I live 20 minutes from Philly.  When I lived in West Deptford I could see Citizens Bank Park from the roof of my house!


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2011)

NO EXCUSES. You suck.


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2011)

Deload today for Bench.

Why do I like steep hill intervals??

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 12, 2011)

Yankees..... BOOOOOO.  At least your not a Mets fan, talk about suck


----------



## omerta2010 (May 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Deload today for Bench.
> 
> Why do I like steep hill intervals??


 
I'll guess because they kick your ass and are probably the most result for the shortest time.


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I'll guess because they kick your ass and are probably the most result for the shortest time.



Probably...I just like that they're effective as hell and beat the crap out of me in a short time!


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yankees..... BOOOOOO.  At least your not a Mets fan, talk about suck



psssssh


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 12, 2011)

... oh, and news flash.... the Yankees are not in Jersey! LOL


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2011)

Yes I know...NJ is no balls for having no pro teams in both football and baseball. We shouldve kicked the Jits out and kept the fucking Giants as a NJ team. Bunch of pussies.


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It's definitely the allergies. Every year they seem worse. Cant I just sleep through April to June?



Was just saying similar to someone today. That I'm always looking forward to the end of winter and then BAM! Allergy season punches me square in the face (or sinuses). 

Should go to the doctor to get a... what do you call it? The recommendation to go to an allergist. Had shots when I was in college and that seemed to do the trick.

This 24hr pill I take is not doing the job. I still take a 4-6hr allergy medicine in the evening. 

Hope the pollen was low by you. Wait, you have trees and grass allergies, too, right? Or is it something else?


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> They suck elephant ass.



Not a good thing.






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2011)

Trees and grass. It's killing me. And to boot, I have this nasty bitch pain in my right pec. I dont know what happened, but I suspect it was from coughing and sneezing. This may postpone training today. I have 12 appointments today. 
This definitely sucks an elephants butt. Nice video-almost blew milk out of my nose.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Trees and grass. It's killing me. And to boot, I have this nasty bitch pain in my right pec. I dont know what happened, but I suspect it was from coughing and sneezing. This may postpone training today. I have 12 appointments today.
> This definitely sucks an elephants butt. Nice video-almost blew milk out of my nose.


 
Damn 12 appointments is nuts, that's like no time to even eat.

I'd pulled muscles in my back sneezing so hard before so I can sympathize.

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2011)

Good weekend, bad day today. Cancelled all of my appointments. Sandy is taking care of the gym. I'm officially drugged up and cannot operate heavy machinery. Still in a lot of pain. 

This sucks.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

OH come on heavy machinery would get people out of your way.


----------



## juggernaut (May 16, 2011)

LOL thanks!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2011)

Some new reading for ya while you recover:
Elite FTS


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2011)

Saw that on his FB page this morning. Going to get it soon.


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2011)

Started percocets today...wheee...feeling good....


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2011)

lightweight. Need some methadone 

But damn you must have pulled something bad, since you hate taking med's. Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2011)

Wife gave me a massage and a heating pad. Fucker feels better! Still, I think the percs are kicking in rather nicely. I might actually be able to work tomorrow.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2011)

awe hell, take another day and let her pamper you one more day. 

Hope your doing better.


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2011)

Pain is dissipating, but still there. I'm going to try a high rep workout just to get some blood flowing and work up a sweat. Mostly machines (ughh), and some HIIT cardio. 
This sucks.


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2011)

2 workouts later, the pain is almost gone, weight is the same, and there's a new week on the horizon!!! 

*Here I come 4%!!!!!!!!*


----------



## omerta2010 (May 20, 2011)

Well have a great weekend, and then it's time to get down to business.


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2011)

Exactly!


----------



## juggernaut (May 23, 2011)

*New stuff*

Gaz came up with a really interesting hypertrophy routine that I've read about a while back, but never tried it on myself. The routine is extremely intriguing and has some really nasty twists and turns throughout the 12 week cycle, so much that I want to try it out for 12 weeks. After the twelve weeks are up, I will post results-both before and after with photos. Here's the article

I havent been this intrigued to try an actual system since Built's Baby Got Back system, and I had amazing results with that. The good thing about both is that it details what a lot of systems fail to utilize; the posterior chain and one thing I love training is back and hams! 
I'm going to use the sample template so there's no guesswork involved (hey I'm lazy and work a lot of hours)...
So onward!!!

*Day 1*
*Microcycle 1, Week 1, Workout A:*
*1. Front Squats - 5x5*
185-5, 5, 5, 5, 
*2. DB Split Squats - 5x5* 
15s-5, 20s-5, 5, 5 5 (Balancing these f-ers was a bitch)
(Gaz, you suck)
*3. Leg Press - 5x*5
130-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
*4. Jump Squats - 1x20*
BW-20 (holy shit, I just saw my heart drop out of my ass!!!)
*5. Leg Extensions - 1x20*
50-20 (owowowowwowowwwwww...ow)
*6. Weighted Crunches -3x8-1*2
150-12, 10, 8
*6. Standing Calf Raises - 1x20*
BW-20; normally I go very heavy, but I want to see if anything occurs by training them differently with longer rep ranges. 

Cardio 30 mins low impact, steep hill climbing.


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2011)

YES! Now that's how you train for hypertrophy!  great session!

How did you find it? The isolation sets actually hurt like a bitch don't they. When you look at it on paper it doesn't seem like a whole lot, but jesus it is.


----------



## juggernaut (May 23, 2011)

It sucked, and I LOVED IT! Those jumping squats were ridiculous. You're the man!!


----------



## Gazhole (May 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It sucked, and I LOVED IT! Those jumping squats were ridiculous. You're the man!!



Glad to hear it  it's a fun program because it varies so damn much throughout the twelve weeks. No two weeks are the same!


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It sucked, and I LOVED IT! Those jumping squats were ridiculous. You're the man!!



I once had a case of the jumping squats.......or was that the fivering shits?


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> I once had a case of the jumping squats.......or was that the fivering shits?



both most likely


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Glad to hear it  it's a fun program because it varies so damn much throughout the twelve weeks. No two weeks are the same!



That's why I like it. I get bored very easily. In fact, I dont know how people so that single bodypart shit that is dormant in some routines. The same thing day in and day out just bores the hell out of me.

I just don't like not lifting for 2 days only during the first week. But it comes together in the next parts. 

By the way, my legs feel great. A little soreness, but nothing to cry about. Good job.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> both most likely



I think I might have jinxed myself....eiter PSMF is killing me, or I got ahold of some bad protein shots...Whoo! *DO NOT*...GO IN THERE.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> I think I might have jinxed myself....eiter PSMF is killing me, or I got ahold of some bad protein shots...Whoo! *DO NOT*...GO IN THERE.


shit-aki stew??


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> shit-aki stew??



Man, I don't ever remember this diet doing this to me. Must have undercooked some chicken or something. I know one thing....*No Squats *for DaMayor today!


----------



## davegmb (May 24, 2011)

Ive read that article too, be interested to see the results


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2011)

I can tell this will be good.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Ive read that article too, be interested to see the results



What is this? You come in here with a legitamate comment and screw up my irritated bowel rant? What the French, Dave?

Oh, this is Juggy's journal.....carry on.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2011)

You're all fat whiny bitches. Love you all.


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You're all fat whiny bitches. Love you all.



Well, I'll agree with the first adjective, but you'll never have my love....that ain't how I roll.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2011)

you slut


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2011)

*Microcycle 1, Week 1, Workout B*

5/25/11

*1. Pullups - 5x5*
BW (with 2 second pause at the top)
5, 5, 5, 5, 5
*2. Dumbell Rows - 5x5*
80s-5, 5, 5, 5, 5 (too light)
*3. Close Grip Pulldowns - 5x5*
230-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
*4. Straight Arm Pulldowns - 1x20*
50-20
*5. Kelso Shrugs - 1x20*
30-20 (wow what a burn on the area of the back!)
*6. Dumbell Hammer Curls - 1x20*
25s-19 (nice burn)
*Cardio:* 30 minutes LISS Hill climbs

Since carb cycling began, my weight fluctuated a bit around 244-246. Today, it hit 243 and I am happy as a clam!


----------



## DaMayor (May 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 5/25/11
> 
> Since carb cycling began, my weight fluctuated a bit around 244-246. Today, it hit 243 and I am happy as a clam!



We now weigh the same....Of course, you've got me on bodyfat%. 


But I'll always be more handsome.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> We now weigh the same....Of course, you've got me on bodyfat%.
> 
> 
> But I'll always be more handsome.




Dude, I look like Shrek...a fucking zombie would look better than me!

What's your % at currently?


----------



## DaMayor (May 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Dude, I look like Shrek...a fucking zombie would look better than me!
> 
> What's your % at currently?



Shrek.... I was thinking more like Daffy Duck and Shrek's Lovechild, lol.

*My* BF%?......Man, you really don't want to know. I"m ashamed of how far off of the reservation I've wandered. 
I look like Rick Flair and Jabba the Hut's Kid right now, lol!


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2011)

wtf dude????


----------



## DaMayor (May 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> wtf dude????



Yeah, that's what I say when I look in the mirror, lol. I'm back at around 239-240.....BF% is waaaay up. Damn sure ain't 12%.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2011)

(I'm at 10%  )


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

10 > 4 keep it moving there shrek. 

Those single high rep sets look like they would burn like hell. Cool looking program though.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2011)

I told Gaz a while ago I was going to use it. So far it kicks ass.


----------



## juggernaut (May 26, 2011)

Here's an interesting side effect of Gaz's program-I can't wait for the next workout!!! Havent felt this way since BGB!


----------



## davegmb (May 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I told Gaz a while ago I was going to use it. So far it kicks ass.


 
I remember you saying a while back one of your clients was going to use it too or at least you reccomended it to them! How did they get on?


----------



## Gazhole (May 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Here's an interesting side effect of Gaz's program-I can't wait for the next workout!!! Havent felt this way since BGB!


----------



## juggernaut (May 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I remember you saying a while back one of your clients was going to use it too or at least you reccomended it to them! How did they get on?


That one got a hernia from pushing his car in the snow and backed off. I havent heard from in a while.


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2011)

*From 5/27/11*

Microcycle 1, Week 2, Workout C:

*1. Deadlifts - 4x10 *(wow what a heart-racer!)
185-10, 205-10, 10, 10
*2. Zercher Good Mornings* - 4x10
75-10, 10, 10, 10 (really interesting way to blast your hammies) I went light, just to learn the new form.
*3. Glute Ham Raises* - 4x10
10, 7, 7, 7 (you suck Gaz)
*4. Hyperextensions were replaced with Supermans* - 2x20
18, 15
*5. Leg Curls* - 2x20
70-20, 80, 20 
*6. Seated Calf Raises* - 2x20
90-20, 20

Cardio: 30 minutes steep incline (8%) walking


----------



## Gazhole (May 28, 2011)

Great workout, dude!

Zercher GMs hurt like hell. As do GHRs. In fact, i should probably expect a call from your lawyer for abuse by the end of this program.]

Kicking ass with it though, nice work


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Great workout, dude!
> 
> Zercher GMs hurt like hell. As do GHRs. In fact, i should probably expect a call from your lawyer for abuse by the end of this program.]
> 
> Kicking ass with it though, nice work



Uhh dude...I dont deal in lawyers...two goons are approaching your house. I wouldnt answer the knock.


----------



## Gazhole (May 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Uhh dude...I dont deal in lawyers...two goons are approaching your house. I wouldnt answer the knock.



If pain was currency those goons would be leaving as millionaires


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2011)

Lol


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2011)

*My ego took a beating today*

5/29/11

10 rep sets are insanely challenging, but the beauty of it was, the pump was CRAAAAZY!!! I had to lower my weights on all of my work. Militaries especially took a beating. I was capable of 205lbs for 3 reps. NOOOOOO more. I had to cry with the little gimp weight I had to use. But again, this all about hypertrophy. It seems to be doing very well.

*Microcycle 1, Week 2, Workout D:*

*1. Bench Press - 4x10*
185-10, 10, 10, 9
*2. Military Press - 4x10*
115-7, 6, (reduced) 100-8, 7 (the drop in weight is downright embarrassing)
*3. Incline Dumbell Bench - 4x10*
55s-10, 10, 10, 10 (very challenging, especially after the first two compounds beat the living hell out of me)
*4. Rear Delt Flys - 2x20*
10s-20, 20 (incredible burn)
*5. Cable Flys - 2x20*
25-20, 30-17
*6. Cable Pushdowns - 2x20*
70-20, 80-20 (can you say SWOLE?)
*Cardio:* 15 minute sprints + 20 minute low impact walking (heart rate around 120-130)

Very different workout, I cant wait to see the end of 12 weeks. It's an amazing system that keeps challenging me. By the end of the workout, I'm drenched in sweat, wearing a baseball hat (as it drips). My rest periods are purposely kept short (about 60-75 seconds) to keep the intensity up. I cannot believe the simplicity of this workout is so draining!


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2011)

Pain in the chest, delts and triceps is beautiful.


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2011)

*5/30/11*

Microcycle 1, Week 2, Workout :
1. Front Squats - 4x10
160-10, 10, 8, 8, 
2. DB Split Squats - 4x10 
10s-10, 9, 8, 8 (didnt get any easier)
3. Leg Press - 4x10
115-10, 10, 10, 8
4. Jump Squats - 2x20
BW-16, 13 (my legs feel like someone put a bag of bricks inside!)
5. Leg Extensions - 2x20
50-20, 18
6. Weighted Crunches -3x8-12
150-12, 12, 12
6. Standing Calf Raises - 2x20
BW-20, 35-15 


Cardio 30 mins low impact, steep hill climbing.


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2011)

Great couple of workouts, dude! Sounds like it's really hitting the spot for you.

I like that this program flys in the face of excessive volume. I think all the sessions are roughly 20 sets throughout the whole 12 weeks.


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Great couple of workouts, dude! Sounds like it's really hitting the spot for you.
> 
> I like that this program flys in the face of excessive volume. I think all the sessions are roughly 20 sets throughout the whole 12 weeks.



I cant get enough of the burns. I love the volume, love the pace of the workload-it doesn't stop until the last moment. By the end of the jumping squats I'm thinking in my head, "Gaz you sick sonofabitch." I cant really tell, but I think I'm growing. It's weird. I'm feeling pumped constantly. 
The volume alone is great. I love it.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

Sounds like you had some great workouts over the weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2011)

I'm feeling like 4% is possible. And yes, some excellent workouts indeed.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

Your pacing should definately help you out with the burning some calories as well.

ON the CKD I'm on what type of cardio do you recommend. I need to add that back in.


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Your pacing should definately help you out with the burning some calories as well.
> 
> ON the CKD I'm on what type of cardio do you recommend. I need to add that back in.



Start with 30 minutes of low intensity cardio. Walking on an incline at 3%is ideal. Try and think about talking but it needs to be kind of challenging to talk in a normal breathing pace. Start with 3-4 sessions a week. Use an off day for some extra healing, since LISS cardio can help speed recovery. Every two weeks, add 2 minutes to each session.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

Will do, thanks for the help.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice workouts Juggernaught. 
You see the appeal of the pump now don't you?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Nice workouts Juggernaught.
> You see the appeal of the pump now don't you?



Appeal of the pump? I don't understand. Gaz wrote a great article and I told him a while back I'd put myself and some clients through it. He's extremely talented. I knew from the get-go that it would be a great system. As far as seeing the appeal for the pump, I'm not sure I understand what you're asking.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Appeal of the pump? I don't understand. Gaz wrote a great article and I told him a while back I'd put myself and some clients through it. He's extremely talented. I knew from the get-go that it would be a great system. As far as seeing the appeal for the pump, I'm not sure I understand what you're asking.


 
Yeah, sorry possibly a bit vague. I meant can you now see why so many people train with the pump being the aim of the workout and hence where they go wrong.
For example with this routine of Gaz's a pump ensues as a by product of the workout not as the main aim.
Whereas others routines focus on the pump at the expense of growth.

I think that is clearer but I may have started to ramble


----------



## davegmb (Jun 2, 2011)

You sound really enthusiastic about this new program your on, its great when your really enjoying a workout and have faith in what your doing is going to work for you, makes you hit it harder.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 2, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Yeah, sorry possibly a bit vague. I meant can you now see why so many people train with the pump being the aim of the workout and hence where they go wrong.
> For example with this routine of Gaz's a pump ensues as a by product of the workout not as the main aim.
> Whereas others routines focus on the pump at the expense of growth.
> 
> I think that is clearer but I may have started to ramble



Understood. Yes, the pump or lactic acid buildup, in short terms, fhhuuuccking sucks. But, the sets and the structure of the workout itself are dynamic in nature. It rips me apart.
Also, this routine is a great change from what I've done in the last year or so. It's a nice break, and right now, I'm looking for serious growth. I'm competing in October (provided I can reach my primary goal) and it will present a greatly improved and symmetrical package.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> You sound really enthusiastic about this new program your on, its great when your really enjoying a workout and have faith in what your doing is going to work for you, makes you hit it harder.



Gaz is the shit when it comes to effective design of a program. Hands down. 

As a fitness professional, I hate bro-school shit that doesnt make any sense. As you know, I've had words with a certain former moderator on this board because he made a "career" out of bullshit tactic and bro-school training. I didnt like his ways, and he got stuck in his world. 
I believe in evolving, both as a professional and a trainer and a gym rat. If you keep giving clients the same garbage, time and time again, you will lose clients time and time again. Research and safe practices keep me apart from those holes in the ground.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 2, 2011)

*6/2/11*

Microcycle 1, Week 3, Workout B:

*1. Pullups - 3x5+5+5*
30-20-10; 5, 5, 3/5, 4, 3/4, 3, 2 (WOW how exhausting!)
*2. Dumbell Rows - 3x5+5+5*
75-65-55; 5, 5, 5/5, 5, 4/5, 3, 3
*3. Close Grip Pulldowns - 3x5+5+5*
215-205-195; 5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5/5, 4, 4
*4. Straight Arm Pulldowns - 3x20*
60-20, 17, 15
*5. Kelso Shrugs - 3x20*
40-20, 20, 20
*6. Dumbell Hammer Curls - 3x20*
25s-20, 14, 12 (huge burn by the end!)

*Cardio: *Hill intervals, 25 mins, level 5


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm in one of those fucking moods where I'm pissed off, angry at the world and cant wait to take a fucking bite out of the iron today so that I don't kill anyone. Bring it at me.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2011)

*6/3/11*

Microcycle 1, Week 3, Workout C:
*1. Deadlifts - 3x5+5+5*
215-205-195-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5-this was like high intensity cardio
*2. Zercher Good Mornings - 3x5+5+5*
90-80-70-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5
*3. Glute Ham Raises/switched to cable pull-throughs - 3x5+5+5*
60-50-40-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 4/5, 4, 4
*4. Supermans - 3x20*
20, 20, 16
*5. Leg Curls - 3x20*
85-20, 14, 13
*6. Standing Calf Raises - 3x10*
155-10, 10, 12

Cardio...fuck it. I didnt feel like doing it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 3, 2011)

So you've been doing 3x triple drop sets of 5  that's gotta hurt like hell. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2011)

Im beat to hell. But damn it felt great!

Have a good one!


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 4, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Understood. Yes, the pump or lactic acid buildup, in short terms, fhhuuuccking sucks. But, the sets and the structure of the workout itself are dynamic in nature. It rips me apart.
> Also, this routine is a great change from what I've done in the last year or so. It's a nice break, and right now, I'm looking for serious growth. I'm competing in October (provided I can reach my primary goal) and it will present a greatly improved and symmetrical package.


 
I get you. Do you feel then that owing to the dynamic nature of the wrok it will further aid your conditioning for your upcoming competition?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I get you. Do you feel then that owing to the dynamic nature of the wrok it will further aid your conditioning for your upcoming competition?



The workload itself is completely different from my strongman & 531 training, so absolutely it will help benefit my upcoming event. I gained a boatload of strength and quality mass (as the byproduct of the system of training) in the year that I semi-bulked. Now I'm working for growth.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2011)

Damn those split sets look crazy. This was my favourite part of the program because it feels like it's going to end you by the last set. Nice work!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Damn those split sets look crazy. This was my favourite part of the program because it feels like it's going to end you by the last set. Nice work!



Thanks Gaz. This program is rockin. The split squats show off my tear drop in my quads, which makes me go even further, and now with the weight loss being more evident, I have a vein that looks really cool when going down on the lower portion LOL


----------



## angelo212 (Jun 4, 2011)

"I have a vein that looks really cool when going down on the lower portion" LOL

  That gets the "comment of the year" award. That came out a hell of alot more funnier then I think you intended it to be. I laughed my azz off. Great log.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2011)

"I make you laugh, I'm here to fuckin' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?"


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2011)

*6/5/11*

*Microcycle 1, Week 3, Workout D:
1. Bench Press - 3x5+5+5*
205--195-185-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5/5, 5, 4
*2. Military Press - 3x5+5+5*
100-90-80-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 4/ 5, 4, 4
*3. Incline Dumbell Bench - 3x5+5+5*
55s-45s-40s-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5
*4. Rear Delt Flys - 3x20*
15s-20, 20, 18
*5. Cable Flys - 3x20*
35-20, 18, 14
*6. Cable Pushdowns - 3x20*
80-20, 19, 16

*Cardio* 15 mins sprints + 30 minutes LISS


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2011)

how are you liking the sprints?
I have to start those....


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2011)

I enjoy the sprints a lot. I would rather be outside hitting hills, but my allergies suck right now. So, I'm stuck with the treadmill.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2011)

*6/6/11...by far THE hardest workout I've endured since Blue Collar event days!!!*

*Microcycle 1, Week 3, Workout A:
1. Squats - 3x5+5+5*
160-150-140-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 4/ 5, 3, 3
*2. Split Squats - 3x5+5+5*
10s-7.5s-5s-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 4/ 5,4, 3
*3. Leg Press - 3x5+5+5*
115-100-85-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 4/ 5, 5, 5
*4. Jump Squats - 3x20*
BW-16, 14, 13
*5. Leg Extensions - 3x20*
50-16, 15, 13
*6. Seated Calf Raises - 3x12-20*
100-14, 12, 13, 12

Cardio: Fuhhhhck that... I cant even stand straight!


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeesh Juggernaught! we get it it hurts lol!
but the workouts look fun, keep at em.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 6, 2011)

Massive YES to that workout! Fucking well done!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2011)

Right after finishing the front squats, I thought, yeahhh...this is going to  hurt for a few days.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 6, 2011)

great looking workouts


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2011)

yep...and I'm paying for it now


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2011)

How in the hell is it friggin possible my legs are still pumped rocked solid and veins are on the sides?? Gaz, I'm leaving you in my will.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2011)

Okaaaaay...who put the jizz in the girls toilet of my gym?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 7, 2011)

I would never contemplate cardio on a leg day, always feel like crap after my workout


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2011)

Same here. I usually don't have any aversions to doing cardio on squats, but holy shit this was crazy.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 9, 2011)

*6/9/11*

*Microcycle 2, Week 1, Workout A:
1. Front Squats - 5x*5
195-5, 5, 5, 5, 
*2. DB Split Squats - 5x5* 
30s-5, 5, 5 5
*3. Leg Press - 5x5*
145-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
*4. Jump Squats - 1x20*
10s-20 (wow, the veins look amazing!)
*5. Leg Extensions - 1x20*
60-20
*6. Weighted Crunches -3x8-12*
170-10, 10, 8
*6. Standing Calf Raises - 3x10*
195-10, 10, 8

*Cardio* 30 mins LISS

I'm wondering if it's possible that I grew in these last 3 weeks. I noticed differences already and Sandy said I look "more cut with bigger muscles". YEAH BABY!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2011)

Woo, microcycle #2  looking good dude!

How much have you increased your poundages by for this second cycle?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

10 to 15 on mostly everything. Anything more than that, my form wouldve sucked.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice, sounds perfect! Glad to hear you're seeing changes already


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

I didnt think it'd be possible, but everything is well tuned in diet and obviously training. I took a look at my beginning pics and there's a nice change. Nothing mindblowing, but still some nice progress. I might give this a second whirl and possibly use it for my training up to my contest time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 10, 2011)

Glad to hear your getting awesome results. 

First wanted to say thanks again for the help on the CDK. Today broke the 250 mark even with being out the week and a half from training.

On a BN note, is STRIKE HD-8 to be used instead of All-Out?  Or best would be what's the main focus for using it?


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't see why its not possible for you to grow off the last 3 weeks! it may just be increased blood volume in the muscles but certainly your putting the work in!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Glad to hear your getting awesome results.
> 
> First wanted to say thanks again for the help on the CDK. Today broke the 250 mark even with being out the week and a half from training.
> 
> On a BN note, is STRIKE HD-8 to be used instead of All-Out?  Or best would be what's the main focus for using it?



Nice to hear the results!
HD-8 is primarily a fat burner, hence the included ingredients. You are directed to take one dose before a workout so that it can take the place of All Out.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

I just pre-ordered Duke Nukem Forever and downloaded it...now I have to wait 4 FUCKING DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M GOING CRAZY!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 10, 2011)

That game looks sooo fuckin cool. Took them long enough, I remember playing the origional. 

So which would be better on my diet, HD-8 or All-Out?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

HD-8! It's a fat burner!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 10, 2011)

Might just have to get an order in then so you can buy MW3 in november.  

Have a great weekend man.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Might just have to get an order in then so you can buy MW3 in november.
> 
> Have a great weekend man.



That game looks incredible. I saw screenshots for it and man it looked tasty!

Have a good one!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2011)

Down another pound bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hit the 240 mark!!!!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Down another pound bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hit the 240 mark!!!!


 

Will be in the 230's soon!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I enjoy the sprints a lot. I would rather be outside hitting hills, but *my allergies suck right now.* So, I'm stuck with the treadmill.



Pollen is a son of a...


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2011)

Thankfully, they're gone ( knock on wood).


----------



## davegmb (Jun 12, 2011)

what weight are you using on the jump squats, or is it bodyweight?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2011)

davegmb said:


> what weight are you using on the jump squats, or is it bodyweight?



the first week was body weight (hence BW) and then I started adding weights onto each time.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2011)

*Microcycle 2, Week 1, Workout B:*

*1. Pullups - 5x5*
(2 second pause at the top)
15lbs added 5, 5, 4, 4, 3
*2. Dumbell Rows - 5x5*
90s-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
*3. Close Grip Pulldowns - 5x5*
240-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
*4. Straight Arm Pulldowns - 1x20*
60-20 (great pump)
*5. Kelso Shrugs - 1x20*
40-20 
*6. Dumbell Hammer Curls - 1x20*
30s-20
*Cardio* 16 minutes intervals + 21 minutes LISS


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 14, 2011)

Get to play yet?????? I'm stuck sitting here having to wait til I get home tonight.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Get to play yet?????? I'm stuck sitting here having to wait til I get home tonight.



Same here....goddammit!!!!! I was going to take off and just play all day!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2011)

*Microcycle 1, Week 2, Workout C*

*Deadlifts - 4x10 *
225-10, 10, 10, 10 
*2. Zercher Good Mornings - 4x10*
90-10, 10, 10, 10
*3. Glute Ham Raises - 4x10*
10, 8, 7, 6 (you STILL suck Gaz)
*4. Supermans - 2x20*
20, 16
*5. Leg Curls - 2x20*
90-18-20 
*6. Seated Calf Raises - 2x20*
100-20, 16

*Cardio:* 25 minutes steep incline (6%) walking


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2011)

*New fat burner!*

One post, letting you know we have launched the new fat burner. We're getting great feedback. Buy it now and for this month, we'll give it to you for 25.00. that includes shipping!

Now back to the fun!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2011)

*Microcycle 2, Week 2, Workout D*

*1. Bench Press - 4x10*
195-10, 10, 10, 10
*2. Military Press - 4x10*
100-10, 9, 6, 8
*3. Incline Dumbell Bench - 4x10*
60s-10, 10, 10, 
*4. Rear Delt Flys - 2x20*
15s-20, 20
*5. Cable Flys - 2x20*
40-20, 20 (BURN BITCH)
*6. Cable Pushdowns - 2x20*
90-20, 14 (ow)
*Cardio:* 15 mins HIIT + 22 mins LISS on 4% incline


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2011)

First day with Strike HD8. Felt good this morning. Slight niacin flush, but it was nothing crazy. Went away as soon as I ate. No caffeine jitters. I took one as soon as I woke up. Felt it about an hour later. Nice uplifting feeling like I can do it today. 
Lifts were good in the gym and very little yawning so early in the AM.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 18, 2011)

*Microcycle 2, Week 2, Workout A :*

*1. Front Squats - 4x10*
165-10, 10, 8, 8 (still brutally tough, and even more apparent when rest time is cut short)
*2. DB Split Squats - 4x10* 
15s-10, 10, 8, 7 1/2
*3. Leg Press - 4x10*
130-10, 10, 10, 10
*4. Jump Squats - 2x20*
BW-20, 16 
*5. Leg Extensions - 2x20*
50-20, 18
*6. Weighted Crunches -3x8-12*
160-10, 8, 9
*6. Standing Calf Raises - 2x20*
35-16, 15 


*Cardio* 35 mins low impact walking. 5% incline


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I just pre-ordered Duke Nukem Forever and downloaded it...now I have to wait 4 FUCKING DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M GOING CRAZY!



Bad game. Sucks. Waste of money.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

you still liking your new routine? Seeing some growth yet?

happy belated fathers day.

And yes the game takes me back about 10yrs, unfortunately that's the quality of the game as well. I expected so much more from it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> you still liking your new routine? Seeing some growth yet?
> 
> happy belated fathers day.
> 
> And yes the game takes me back about 10yrs, unfortunately that's the quality of the game as well. I expected so much more from it.



Video games have evolved so greatly that it's sad it came to a shitty demise. 

I'm still loving it (the routine-not the shtty ass shit game)

And thank you kindly for the father's day wishes. Are you a dad??


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad your enjoying the routine. 

and I'm not a dad yet, but would like to be in the next year or two


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Toughest job I ever loved.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2011)

Workouts looking awesome, dude! Fat burner looks great too. I'm nearly through my All-Out by the way, so gonna be placing an order for some more pretty soon 

Do you have Beyond Nutrition shirts available, by the way?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

No, but we will. We're getting a lot of requests.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Workouts looking awesome, dude! Fat burner looks great too. I'm nearly through my All-Out by the way, so gonna be placing an order for some more pretty soon
> 
> Do you have Beyond Nutrition shirts available, by the way?



I'd suggest using the fat burner as a preworkout hit as well. Similar ingredients, same uprising, but you can burn a bit of fat!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jugg's, question on the new product. If you are like me and get up in the morning and hit the gym within roughly 20-30 minutes would it still be best go use the all-out for the pre-workout and then take the fat burner through the day?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Jugg's, question on the new product. If you are like me and get up in the morning and hit the gym within roughly 20-30 minutes would it still be best go use the all-out for the pre-workout and then take the fat burner through the day?



Good question O. I have done this both ways, and I personally feel that the fat burner, first thing in the morning is better. If it had been in the off season, I'd say the preworkout stim. But, since I'm cutting, the fat burner takes precedence.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

*from 6/19/11*

The last time I did this workout I weighed 245. June 19th, I was 239!!
1. Pullups - 4x10
30-20-10 5, 5, 5/5, 3, 3/5, 3, 1 (ONE??)
2. Dumbell Rows - 4x10
80s-75s-70s-
3. Close Grip Pulldowns - 4x10  
215-205-195-5, 5, 5 /5, 5, 4 /5, 5, 5 
4. Straight Arm Pulldowns - 21x20
60-20, 20, 20
5. Kelso Shrugs - 1x20
50-20, 20, 20
6. Dumbell Hammer Curls - 2x20
30s-18, 16
Cardio: 30 minutes LISS Hill climbs


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

*Microcycle 1, Week 3, Workout C:*

*1. Deadlifts - 3x5+5+5*
225-205-185-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5...killed it dead.
*2. Zercher Good Mornings - 3x5+5+5
*105-85-65-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5
*3. Cable pull-throughs - 3x5+5+5
*60-50-40-5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5/
*4. Supermans - 3x20
*20, 16, 20 (needed more rest time)
*5. Leg Curls - 3x20
*90-18, 16, 12
*6. Seated Calf Raises - 3x10
*100-16, 14, 10 (used converse shoes and made a big difference)

*Cardio* 20 minutes. Will do a longer session tomorrow.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Good question O. I have done this both ways, and I personally feel that the fat burner, first thing in the morning is better. If it had been in the off season, I'd say the preworkout stim. But, since I'm cutting, the fat burner takes precedence.


 
I was more curious about if you get that pre-workout kick within that short of time before hitting the weights. I just noticed above you mentioned it took about an hour to kick in.

What's the email address to order the fat burner, mail server went down and everything did the old crash and burn while I was away.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I was more curious about if you get that pre-workout kick within that short of time before hitting the weights. I just noticed above you mentioned it took about an hour to kick in.
> 
> What's the email address to order the fat burner, mail server went down and everything did the old crash and burn while I was away.



beyondnutrition@verizon.net
We'll be opening an eBay store very soon too with reduced prices.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I was more curious about if you get that pre-workout kick within that short of time before hitting the weights. I just noticed above you mentioned it took about an hour to kick in.



You do get the same kick. It's slightly less in terms of a pump, but the energy is there. There's no AAKG in it, nor is there creatine. I'm thinking you could do it closer to workout time, but an hour is what it takes me to feel the effects. Of course, everyone is different, but stick around 40-60 before training time. On the days off, you can do one in the morning, one at lunch and one around 4pm.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ordered some today, I'll let you know how it goes.  I train on an empty stomach in the mornings so we'll see how long it takes to kick in. 

I have to give you guys props as so far I haven't found a product that I don't like or that doesn't do what it's supposed to.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

That's really nice of you to say that. Thank you! Glad to see we're hitting the spot. Any types of products you'd like to see?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you have glutamine in your all in one product Jugg i couldnt tell?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Do you have glutamine in your all in one product Jugg i couldnt tell?



Both All in 1 and All Day Whey do have it, but we don't make a big deal out of it, if only because the research done on glutamine is in-vitro and we don't want to pimp results from a lab dish.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

A no carb creatine would be nice. Right now the only thing I'm taking that isn't BN is the VPX - NO Synthesize post workout. 

Once I'm off CKD a BCAA powder mix would come in handy.

and/or maybe a multi vitamin/mineral wellness type of combo

With the prices of the PH and PS stuff now days I'm thinking it would make more sense to jump to the dark side if/when the time ever came. 

Just a few suggestions off the top of my head.

Dave, do you use glutamine?  I could never tell a difference when I was using it vs when I wasn't.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah not a huge difference, but do feel like it eases things a bit


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

Take a regular monohydrate, add a tsp of sea salt take with some r-ala and BAMM you have a no carb creatine.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 22, 2011)

Sea Salt?

I might have to do that once I run out of my vpx stuff. 

how much r-ala?

Do you use creatine? Just curious


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Sea Salt?
> 
> I might have to do that once I run out of my vpx stuff.
> 
> ...



200mg. 
I use All in 1 (Vanilla Caramel). It has creatine in it!
I also use r-ala (200mg) for each carb meal.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

*Microcycle 1, Week 3, Workout D*

*1. Bench Press - 3x5+5+5*
210--200-180-5, 5, 5/5, 4, 4/
*2. Military Press - 3x5+5+5*
105-100-90-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 4/5, 3, 3
*3. Incline Dumbell Bench - 3x5+5+5*
60s-50s-40s-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5
*4. Rear Delt Flys - 3x20*
20s-20, 15, 14
*5. Cable Flys - 3x20*
50-19, 12, 
*6. Cable Pushdowns - 3x20*
90-20, 16, 14

*Cardio* 16 mins sprints


----------



## JennyB (Jun 23, 2011)

HEY JUGS ... when was the last time you werent grumpy or pissed off? Just askin


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

1 second before he started to play Duke Nukem. 

Embarassingly I fell for the hype as well. 

These crazy 3x5+5+5 sets looks insane.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

Duke sucked bleeding herpes balls. However, I did find a great substition: dungeon Siege 3!!
The third week is the suckiest part, but holy shit it works!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm going to hold off for Gears of War 3, and then MW3.

WTF is with everything being version 3 this year.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm going to hold off for Gears of War 3, and then MW3.
> 
> WTF is with everything being version 3 this year.



I know right?


----------



## JennyB (Jun 23, 2011)

wow its like i walked into a nerd convention here  GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKS


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2011)

*Microcycle 1, Week 3, Workout A*

GAZ you maniacally sick, twisted fuck!


*1. Front Squats - 3x5+5+5*
165-155-145-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 4/ 5, 5, 5
*2. Split Squats - 3x5+5+5*
10s-7.5s-5s-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 4/ 5, 5, 5
*3. Leg Press - 3x5+5+5*
115-100-85-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5
*4. Jump Squats - 3x20*
BW-20, 12, 16
5*. Leg Extensions - 3x20*
65-20, 20, 12
*6. Standing Calf Raises - 3x12-20*
BW-20, 20, 15, 13

*Cardio:* I could only do 25 minutes of cardio. 


This is the sickest fucking workout I've ever endured. My god, I felt like throwing up!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 24, 2011)

Holy crap, no way I could have done cardio after that. 

Have a great weekend


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2011)

O, it's sick. It's the toughest workout I've ever endured. REALLY.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2011)

Circuit Training: Active Recovery

3/300
Bw squats
Judo Pushups
Sprinters situps

20 minute hilla

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...-nutrition-raw-bench-deadlift-tournament.html


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

Active recovery from yesterday really helped after the torturous leg day that I had to endure. 

Thus far, this routine has far exceeded my expectations. While I was obviously certain that Gaz would write a great article, I by no means truly realized what was in store for me. How I put size on in such a fast amount of time while cutting is incredible. 

Good job Gaz. Last microcycle load the next three weeks and I see where I am 12 weeks out from this possible contest.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2011)

Man that leg workout is absolutely brutal  huge!!

Thanks for the kind words, dude. I put a lot of effort, research, and experimentation into designing that program. The reason the layout and setup is so complicated and "odd" looking is because that's what the process led me to. It's non-traditional and weird, but it seems to work fantastically if you put 100% into it like you obviously have.

Looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

I am considering using this as my final 12 week prep-although I may have to step up the pace and seriously fucking annihilate all I have into it. I'll also have to cardio a lot differently, as in the off days and double sessions. I am closing in fast on October 8th.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

I find this weirdly amusing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I find this weirdly amusing.



Hell yeah.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 26, 2011)

I will have to give this program of Gaz's a run  next after all the rave reviews from yourself


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I will have to give this program of Gaz's a run  next after all the rave reviews from yourself


He's got a well made sample plan that really kicks your ass. I did that one because I wanted to make it easy the first time around and because it's his plan. He chose those exercises for a reason. I put four clients recently and they all love the setup.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2011)

*Microcycle 2, Week 1, Workout A:*

(Uggg squats agaaaain  )
1. Front Squats - 5x5
200-5, 5, 5, 5,  
2. DB Split Squats - 5x5 
35s-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
3. Leg Press - 5x5
160-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
4. Jump Squats - 1x20
10s-18
5. Leg Extensions - 1x20
75-20
6. Weighted Crunches -3x8-12
170-12, 10, 11
6. Standing Calf Raises - 3x10
200-8, 8, 8

Cardio 30 mins LISS


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

YouTube Video













I liked, and picked up F.E.A.R 3 this weekend after I found out it was by the origional designers. Plus Carpenter directed the cut scenes. 

Only through the first two levels but definately a good bridge to Gears of War.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice and thanks for the video!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2011)

Might want to try Dragon Age 2. GREAT game. Blew apart 4 hours doing nothing but this game.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2011)

Cardio today. Boring ass cardio.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2011)

Did eliptical for cardio today, you were right about it not having near as much impact on my back issue.  

Once again thanks for the great advice.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad it helped. I like the elliptical, but it's so far from my tvs that I cant see it or read the captions.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2011)

*Microcycle 3, Week 1, Workout B*

*1. Pullups - 5x5*
+15-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
*2. Dumbell Rows - 5x5*
95s-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
*3. Close Grip Pulldowns - 5x5*
250-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
*4. Straight Arm Pulldowns - 1x20*
70-20
*5. Kelso Shrugs - 1x20*
60-20
*6. Dumbell Hammer Curls - 1x20*
35s-18

*Cardio:* 12 minute elliptical intervals; 20 mins LISS on 7% hill


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2011)

Lats are trashed.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 30, 2011)

How are you liking those Kelso shrugs? 

I only found one video on youtube. But the guy's motion looked really weird.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Lats are trashed.


 
Definately earning your wings.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Definately earning your wings.



The red kind?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> The red kind?



I dont get it, but this is the first time they've felt like this. I actually foam rolled them today after my run.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Lats are trashed.


 
Nice workout . 

Just ordered a tricep rope!  cannot wait to use it.  I am sure it is a lot different that my narrow cable bar.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 30, 2011)

Ive started front squatting Jugg, only with 110lbs for now but it felt quite easy so going to keep upping the weight all the time. used a cross grip and it felt okay.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2011)

Thats sounds promising. Keep it going and keep me updated.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Nice workout .
> 
> Just ordered a tricep rope!  cannot wait to use it.  I am sure it is a lot different that my narrow cable bar.



Try doing rope pullups with it. They suuuuck.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Try doing rope pullups with it. They suuuuck.


 
Like this?  





YouTube Video











Heck I cannot even do regular pullups yet!  Still doing Neg only.  

BUT I just joined a "real" gym and the have an Assistet machine  looks pretty cool.  I went there the first time Tuesday.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2011)

Those, yep. I do those once in a blue moon to work grip and obviously lats.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 1, 2011)

My Strike HD-8 came in today.  

Hope you have a great holiday weekend.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Those, yep. I do those once in a blue moon to work grip and obviously lats.


 

They look killer! Someday.... 

still need to lose about 25 pounds of FAT! doing OK though I weighed 262 2-26-11 today 227.5 oh yeah! My end goal os between 200-210 and reevaluate from there. 

thanks to my / our   favorite peeps Built and Dr W my HRT doc!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> My Strike HD-8 came in today.
> 
> Hope you have a great holiday weekend.



Nice O. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Lats are trashed.



After _that _workout? _I'd_ be *dead.*


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2011)

I was close to it


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2011)

*Microcycle 1, Week 2; Workout C*

*Deadlifts - 4x10 *
235-10, 10, 10, 10 
*2. Zercher Good Mornings - 4x10*
95-10, 10, 10, 10
*3. Glute Ham Raises - 4x10*
 10, 10, 10, 10
*4. Supermans - 2x20*
20, 20 
*5. Leg Curls - 2x20*
95-20, 14
*6. Seated Calf Raises - 2x20*
100-20, 15

Cardio: 30 mins liss


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2011)

Did chest, delts and tris yesterday.
My traps, chest, hammies and upper back are dead. 
I can't believe I'm 10 weeks into this and my areas worked are still getting busted up. Wow.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyB (Jul 4, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I dont get it, but this is the first time they've felt like this. I actually foam rolled them today after my run.



If you think you are sore .. well .. lets just say 
Keep going coach .. for the both of us .. 6 weeks will be a longgggggg time!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2011)

You're right Jenny. Thanks!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2011)

Noticed Gaz does zercher good mornings too, Is this to take pressure off lower back and focus on the hamstrings more?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Noticed Gaz does zercher good mornings too, Is this to take pressure off lower back and focus on the hamstrings more?



For me yes. I dont know why he did it, but I wanted to follow his template exactly. I do notice incredible soreness doing the zercher GM the day after however.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2011)

I know people say soreness doesn't mean anything but I do get a strange satisfaction out of it


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2011)

*Microcycle 1, Week 2, Workout A*

1. Squats - 4x10
160-10, 10, 8, 8
2. Split Squats - 4x10
15s-10, 10, 8, 8
3. Leg Press - 4x10

4. Jump Squats - 2x20
BW-19(??), 14
5. Leg Extensions - 2x20
80-16, 17
6. Standing Calfe Raises - 3x10
215-10, 9, 8
No cardio-didnt have time. Will do tomorrow, plus I wasn't feelign my "zone".


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2011)

My goal by next week is to get to 10,000 posts.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> My goal by next week is to get to 10,000 posts.


 
quality over qty 

Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm screwed. 

Weekend was good, had to stay in from fireworks because the dog was scared sheeeetless. Little bitch wouldnt leave my side. Meanwhile, I'm the loudest person in my family, yet she comes to me when she hears the thunder and fireworks?


----------



## JennyB (Jul 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 1. Squats - 4x10
> 160-10, 10, 8, 8
> 2. Split Squats - 4x10
> 15s-10, 10, 8, 8
> ...



I am sorry did you just say you didnt do cardio because you were not "feeling your zone"??! Can you please tell me what you would say to me if I told you that? ........................... fill in the blanks game 

Jenny says: I didnt do my cardio because I didnt feel in my zone 
Coach says: Fine dont do your cardio but you know all of your ...... are out there doing their cardio while your sitting on your arse in another zone! 

Just keeping my eyes on you  

You know what really floats my boat .. when women are so insecure that they dont want their partners to have friends of the opposite sex .. then your so called friend who has always supported you is told that they can no longer be friends because their partner is jealous .. just sayin sorry vent time.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2011)

Eh, it's all good. At least you're feeling chipper enough to actually say what you mean. 

Oh and I think your coach is a dick for saying that.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 6, 2011)

thats right coach .. get that cardio done!

as for feeling better .. things took for the worse this afternoon .. bloody hell!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cute pup, mine gets better with the fireworks every year. Still shakes like a leaf but this time didn't try to hide under the pool table.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2011)

JennyB said:


> You know what really floats my boat .. when women are so insecure that they dont want their partners to have friends of the opposite sex .. then your so called friend who has always supported you is told that they can no longer be friends because their partner is jealous .. just sayin sorry vent time.


 
well said,


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Cute pup, mine gets better with the fireworks every year. Still shakes like a leaf but this time didn't try to hide under the pool table.



She's feeling braver, as longer as I'm near here. She shakes, but if I'm around, she's not as bad. Not trying to hide in the closet anymore is always a benefit.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2011)

*Microcycle 3, Week 12, Workout B:*

1. Pullups - 3x5+5+5
30-20-10: 5, 5, 4/ 5, 4, 3/ 5, 3, 3
2. Dumbell Rows - 3x5+5+5
75-70-65-5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5
3. Close Grip Pulldowns - 3x5+5+5
220-215-210: 5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 4/ 5, 3, 3
4. Straight Arm Pulldowns - 3x20
70-20, 20, 16
5. Kelso Shrugs - 3x20
60-20, 20, 17
6. Dumbell Hammer Curls - 3x20
35-15, 12, 17

Cardio: 30 mins hill climbs

-Better focus today, especially after Jenny issued a psychological ass kicking on me.
-Joints are starting to hurt, 12 weeks is a good amount of time to kick ass and this protocol did just that. Looking forward to a light deload week and then the final dieting phase; still undecided on whether or not to use this protocol or go back to BGB. 
*-This routine is incredible. Absolutely incredible. I will revisit it again and again, especially for a bulk cycle.*


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 7, 2011)

Jesus, has it been 12 weeks already!?  awesome work, dude!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2011)

A little under, but because of my scheduling, I had to bring workouts in quicker. Granted, not that I wanted to, but sometimes I was training people from 6am to 7:30 at night on certain days and had to keep it steady.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 1. Pullups - 3x5+5+5
> 30-20-10: 5, 5, 4/ 5, 4, 3/ 5, 3, 3
> 2. Dumbell Rows - 3x5+5+5
> 75-70-65-5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5
> ...



Liking the routine...other than the shrugs.
Your right...I am here to kick your head in gear...no helmut required..yet! 
You taking some oils for the joints?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2011)

3 tsp of fish oil. Other than that, cissus and ginger root for pain.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

How do you like the Cissus? 

I've been taking it but don't know if I can tell if it makes a difference or not.

Got any good links to these Kelso shrug things? Youtube I only found one vid but not sure if that's what it really is.

I think for every day you bitch out of cardio you owe me a bottle of Strike HD-8 

Been taking it for about a week and love it so far. I'm in an environment that I typically gain weight, between the stress and eating whatever I can whenever I can. But I've been holding steady and I don' tknow if it's an illusion or not but seems like I'm still leaning out not like when I'm fully on CKD but still noticable. But the only difference in this environment vs before is the Strike HD-8


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2011)

I havent had knee problems in almost two years. I've gone on and off the cissus forever, and don't really know if it truly works-although some research does support it. I'd rather use more fish oil anyway and when I bulked doing strongman, I did up to 5 tsp a day, plus olive oil. My blood pressure and cholesterol stayed around 140 for the longest time and still does.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 8, 2011)

Man, if you did this program on a bulk you'd end up like a tank. You seemed to respond really well.

Seriously, nice work! You gonna be putting some pictures up?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2011)

*Microcycle 3, Week 12, Workout C:*

1. Deadlifts - 3x5+5+5
235-225-205-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5 
2. Zercher Good Mornings - 3x5+5+5
115-105-95-5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5
3. Cable pull-throughs - 3x5+5+5
70-60-50-5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5
4. Supermans - 3x20
20, 19, 19
5. Leg Curls - 3x20
90-20, 16, 14
6. Seated Calf Raises - 3x10
100-16, 

Cardio 17 mins elliptical sprints+20 min LISS

Burned out....wow deadlifts suck ass at high reps.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Man, if you did this program on a bulk you'd end up like a tank. You seemed to respond really well.
> 
> Seriously, nice work! You gonna be putting some pictures up?



I will. Ugggh.

And I'm definitely doing this on a bulk. 
I'm right now deciding what my game plan is going to be for the final 14 weeks. Either this with a ckd, or UD2. The only issue with this one is, I'm trying to juggle the macros so I continue to drop.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 8, 2011)

Your excitement and progress about this program is very motivational. 

With the workout's per week structure I'm thinking about coming back to the gym using it. With the work issues going on it would work well.

In your opinion would it be better to wait until my back is the rest of the way healed up? Or could I use this on the road back?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2011)

Which one of Gaz's torture programs are you following?


----------



## davegmb (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah I want to see some before and after pics


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Your excitement and progress about this program is very motivational.
> 
> With the workout's per week structure I'm thinking about coming back to the gym using it. With the work issues going on it would work well.
> 
> In your opinion would it be better to wait until my back is the rest of the way healed up? Or could I use this on the road back?



I would definitely wait until you're fully healed. This routine is friggin demanding and can stress your limits to a good point. It's great-every single workout I gave it my all. I knew immediately that I had nothing left.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Which one of Gaz's torture programs are you following?



Getbodybuilding


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 8, 2011)

When are these pictures making an appearance Juggs? time to see if all your bitching and moaning were worth the results?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2011)

who knows.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I will. Ugggh.
> 
> And I'm definitely doing this on a bulk.
> I'm right now deciding what my game plan is going to be for the final 14 weeks. Either this with a ckd, or UD2. The only issue with this one is, I'm trying to juggle the macros so I continue to drop.



1st I am glad everyone is bitching at you for pics like you bitched at me for some  

2nd I am curious as to how you will manipulate those macros too at 14 weeks. You still havent answered me on if you are carbing with that nasty program? You seemed to be progressing much better on the UD2 and how you would drop your calories even more from those numbers are beyond me. 

3rd those are LOW fish oil values and you know all too well that olive oil does nothing and cannot be considered an EFA or joint lubricant.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 9, 2011)

Good questions.
-The fish oil is equivalent to swallowing approximately 20 caps. 
-Those macros are for 12 days only, following a 1.5 day refeed of those carbs. 
-Finally, the UD2 will take effect after the carbup is finished. However, I'm doing 3.5 days of keto, then 1.5 days of carbup-mostly 1000+g of carbs. Then after it is finished, back to keto. Sort of like what I had you do, but not doing maintenance calories the following other days as dictated in the UD2.

And incidentally, I have no one to push me and keep me straight and guided, so I appreciate you and everyone else pushing me back on line to finish what I started, come hell or high water. I'm my own trainer and motivator. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 9, 2011)

We are all here. That approach worked for me .. it should for your dumb ass too  
Although I was on 1TBSP of fish oil a day. 

14 weeks isnt long .. each workout just say I only have 13 more leg days to make this happen .. 13 more arm workouts ... etc. YOU GOT THIS .. no one knows their stuff more than you so go turkey butt .. head down and power through .. if I am going for the Arnold I expect you to strive for the same thing .. MOVE IT baldy!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 9, 2011)

I just got shivers


----------



## davegmb (Jul 10, 2011)

Was looking at Gaz's program again and the only thing that puts me off is that some weeks he only has you hitting the gym twice a week, i would be climbing the walls, how are you finding this?


----------



## davegmb (Jul 10, 2011)

I always thought hamstring curls were done with high reps, but reading charles poliquin recently he states that the hamstrings are mainly fast twitch and you shouldnt go over 8 reps and go heavy for hamstring curls. How do you usually hit them Jugg? I know that i need a hip dominant movement too and Poliquin is happy for you to use a lighter weight and high reps for this, but for any kind of curl he states low reps!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Was looking at Gaz's program again and the only thing that puts me off is that some weeks he only has you hitting the gym twice a week, i would be climbing the walls, how are you finding this?



I climb the walls 

In all seriousness, take it as a time to do some active recovery, or a Javorek Complex. I did and it worked well. You need to remember one thing; Gaz designed this as a sort of bulk program where more rest is required to grow. I did as a lead-in to a precontest cut. It worked beautifully. 
Now, I am in full contest mode, with only a shoofly pie and a fork until I get down tomorrow morning with my next phase. For the next 14 weeks, I'll be following UD2 and hopefully if the cut goes well, I will be lean enough to get on stage and start bulking therein after with Gaz's program again.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I always thought hamstring curls were done with high reps, but reading charles poliquin recently he states that the hamstrings are mainly fast twitch and you shouldnt go over 8 reps and go heavy for hamstring curls. How do you usually hit them Jugg? I know that i need a hip dominant movement too and Poliquin is happy for you to use a lighter weight and high reps for this, but for any kind of curl he states low reps!



I like to do heavy RDLs first. High weight/low reps (about 4-6), followed by some sort of good morning with a rep range of 6-8. When I curl in one way or another after using a higher rep medium, mostly going 8-12 and sometimes going to 20. I don't do many sets when curling-2 or 3 at the most. Mostly I prefer one leg SHELCs, or passthroughs, or one leg RDL, but still I'm not completely comfortable about using a machine. Cables are acceptable, but I'm not crazy about using machine curling.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2011)

*Day 1 PSMF*

Finished all of the Gaz routine yesterday, and again I'm sore where I hit the most. Hands down, a great routine. I will revisit it when I get ready to add some weight back on. 

I started PSMF today. Yay. I coupled it with Intermittent Fasting. This will be done 14 hours on off training days, 16 hours for training days. My workouts will go down to twice a week for the next 12 days-plus it is nice to have a "break" from the rigors of Gaz's routine. 
Hunger hasn't set it in yet, and as we stand right now, it's is coming in on 14 hours of no food, just a tablespoon of cream and coffee, plus Strike HD-8 for fat burning. So far, so good. I cant say this is going to be fun. In fact, I'm probably going to be pretty nasty. 
I warned my wife, son and dog so they know. My son said to do the best I can and go for it all, my wife said "Oh great..." and my dog licked my face. 2 out of three aint bad?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 11, 2011)

Did you see the commercial for Jeremiah Weed (some kind of alcoholic beverage) that has a strongman doing a tire flip?

Thought of you, juggernaut.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Jeremiah Weed Film - Strongman‬‏


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2011)

I saw that one blurb: Be Invincible.


Yeah.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 12, 2011)

*Day 2 of 12 PSMF*

I hate chicken. I found that out at the end of eating a 1/2lb of it. It made me gurgle in the belly. 
I'm cranky. Fuck everyone. You're all fat.


Double indemnity cardio today; 20 min sprints+20 low impact.

Weight training tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I hate chicken. I found that out at the end of eating a 1/2lb of it. It made me gurgle in the belly.
> I'm cranky. Fuck everyone. You're all fat.



Are you eating it plain or are you allowed to add any kind of flavoring?  And have your dog lick your face again.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I hate chicken. I found that out at the end of eating a 1/2lb of it. It made me gurgle in the belly.
> *I'm cranky. Fuck everyone. You're all fat.*
> 
> 
> ...



I'm s-s-sensitive. You hutt my _feewings._


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 12, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you eating it plain or are you allowed to add any kind of flavoring?  And have your dog lick your face again.



It has some spice on it. It isn't oatmeal or cookies, so it still sucks whale balls.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I'm s-s-sensitive. You hutt my _feewings._


I need coffee bitch. Get me some.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 12, 2011)

**in my best arnold voice** STOP WHINNING


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd rather say, ""Enough is enough! I have had it with these motherfucking snakes on this motherfucking plane!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Did you see the commercial for Jeremiah Weed (some kind of alcoholic beverage) that has a strongman doing a tire flip?
> 
> Thought of you, juggernaut.


 
I have drunk / drank (gotten drunk too)   Jeramia Weed in its original form (750 ml)  It is a sweetened bourbon drink.  not bad.  I have no idea what the new canned beverages are like.  I just remember a wicked hangover from the stuff.  
Don't have to worry about that any more! 

That dude in the commercial tho! awesome strong!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I watched the whole thing. Interesting stuff, but I'm not a bourbon man-only if it's slathered on chicken. Might even try it as a marinade for chicken...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2011)

*PSMF (Day 3) workout 1...this blows.*

I'm sure anyone who's read the book Starting Strength will recognize this. Because of my diminished food intake and lack of carbs, I need to keep the workouts short. 

Front Squat 3x5
165-5, 5, 7
Bench Press 3x5
185-8, 8, 8
Deadlift 1x5
285-5
Bench Dips 2x8 
90-8, 8
Seated Calf 3x20
100-16, 16, 12

Cardio: 30 minutes low impact.

Strength was severely depleted. While I expected it, I don't like it. But, in the scheme of things, it is what is and I see strong differences in the way I look already. I'm pretty much living on chicken, whey and chicken. Today will be a special treat! 
Tuna, yay...


----------



## JennyB (Jul 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It has some spice on itand tastes like whale balls.



How you even know this is beyond me .. Apparently we need to keep an eye on you and perhaps report you as a gay whale humper



omerta2010 said:


> **in my best arnold voice** STOP WHINNING



you forgot the end of it .......STOP WHINING YOU IDIOT!



juggernaut said:


> I'm sure anyone who's read the book Starting Strength will recognize this. Because of my diminished food intake and lack of carbs, I need to keep the workouts short.
> 
> Front Squat 3x5
> 165-5, 5, 7
> ...



What I read ... 

I am a whiner. I like to suck whale balls. I whine because I am a wuss. You are 13.5 weeks out so pull it together you mother effer. Keep up with this attitude and you will place last in heavy/fat ass division. The JUGS I know doesnt accept less than best and puts everything into it. When are you going to stop making excuses and do what you need to do in order to win. Dont you want the win? Who wants the win? Do you want those skrawny guys to beat you? Do you want to stand on stage and not present your best package? NO I DIDNT THINK SO. 

We are all behind you .. NOW DO YOUR PART .. GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2011)

Yoooooo....wtf I complain all the  time. Beeatch. NO ONE will beat me. I'm just pissy. But you knew this anyway. On the plus side, abs are starting to show, veins look like road maps, and I feel tighter.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not looking forward to that first week or two when I get back into CKD (sooner than later). 

Feel like your keeping that size you gained on Gaz's routine?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2011)

Meanwhile I lost an uncle this week, whom I loved a lot. He wasn't old, and died of cancer. Very sad. Then my buddy/business partner puts this up on his FB page.

‪Jimmy's 1993 ESPY Speech‬‏ - YouTube

And now, I'm done fucking complaining.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2011)

ESPN is doing the big yearly Jimmy V fundraiser auction today, I always thought it was cool how that's the one charity they guarantee 100% of the money goes directly to the foundation. 

Sorry to hear about your uncle, that totally sucks.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks O.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

*Day 4 PSMF*

Had to go to my uncle's funeral. Uncle Louie was a great guy. You always remember two things about him" a cigar in his mouth a smile with each tooth showing. Guy had a great sense of humor. He'll be missed. 

Cravings are starting to pop up. Like last time, I'm craving White Castles, which I don't eat, Linzer tarts which I love, pizza, bread and licorice (?!!). Nothing bad, but just weird. 

8 more days. I got this nailed. Strength kind of sucked yesterday. I know it's normal, but, after the seeing the Jimmy V speech-it's small in the scheme of things. Plus, I'm thinking of the end results. I'm thinking of what I look like now, instead of January. I'm tight, veiny, kind of flat and cant wait for the carbs to do the job.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

I cant find Waldo


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Cravings are starting to pop up. Like last time, I'm craving White Castles, which I don't eat, Linzer tarts which I love, pizza, bread and licorice (?!!). Nothing bad, but just weird.


 
What are you pregnant? And all this time you've had all fooled into thinking you were a dude.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 14, 2011)

Now that's a great memory to have of your uncle.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> What are you pregnant? And all this time you've had all fooled into thinking you were a dude.



Fuhhhhck youuuuu....you know what it feels like bitch. 

Although I do look like a pregnant version of Shrek but with big lips.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Now that's a great memory to have of your uncle.



Another good one...I took a shit in his pool when I was 4 years old. He didnt get pissed. Just stared at it and said who left a Butterfinger in my pool? He brought that up to every girl I ever brought around him. And he told my son. Fucker!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss, dude. He sounds like a great guy


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Gaz. He was. He has a great family. It will be hard, but my aunt is one seriously tough chick. She still tells me she can beat my ass even at 5 feet. I believe her lol


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2011)

Thoughs with you and your Uncles passing.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you jag.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2011)

*Day 6 PSMF*

Donuts. I need donuts. Boston Cream donuts. 
Weighed myself yesterday, 242lbs. 
Today, 239.2lbs. 
I look completely different, but the scale isn't moving much. I spoke to Built yesterday via email and she believes it may be a combination of recomping, dehydration the last time I weighed myself, holding water. It makes sense; I wasnt able to do my water from the funeral, I didnt eat much that day because the entire thing took 5 hours plus traveling. I'm probably down more.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Yoooooo....wtf I complain all the  time. Beeatch. NO ONE will beat me. I'm just pissy. But you knew this anyway. On the plus side, abs are starting to show, veins look like road maps, and I feel tighter.



Yes you do .. King Whino is the new name actually .. JUST DO IT .. Love hearing that your body is changing!! 



juggernaut said:


> Meanwhile I lost an uncle this week, whom I loved a lot. He wasn't old, and died of cancer. Very sad. Then my buddy/business partner puts this up on his FB page.
> 
> ‪Jimmy's 1993 ESPY Speech‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> And now, I'm done fucking complaining.



Sorry Jugs. This is a reminder that you should be thankful that you are healthy enough to take this journey! Celebrate and be grateful as we are all thankful for having you in our lives  



juggernaut said:


> 8 more days. I got this nailed. Strength kind of sucked yesterday. I know it's normal, but, after the seeing the Jimmy V speech-it's small in the scheme of things. Plus, I'm thinking of the end results. I'm thinking of what I look like now, instead of January. I'm tight, veiny, kind of flat and cant wait for the carbs to do the job.



THATS RIGHT YOU GOT THIS .. IN THE POCKET MO FO IN THE POCKET!!


----------



## x~factor (Jul 16, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Donuts. I need donuts. *Boston Cream donuts*.


 Yummm.... Boston Cream.... :drool:


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2011)

I am KING WHIIIIINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....and I need donuts.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2011)

*PSMF Day 7*

Session 2 of PSMF weight training *(yesterday)*

RDLs 3x5-8
235-8, 8, 8
Mili Press 3x5-8
135-8, 6, 7
Power Cleans 3x5
135-5, 5, 5
Undergrip Chins 2x8
BW-7, 7
Standing Calf 3x10
165-10, 8, 9

Cardio: 45 mins LISS


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2011)

Today, took it easy. My wife and I were with friends last night and we walked a good 3-4 miles on the Seaside Boardwalk. Nice time, but wow the cravings were killing me. I was going to upload some food porn, but I just left my phone home. I didnt want to be bothered at all. I needed the break. 

All set for today. Jenny made me a bet that I wouldnt be able to be negative for 24 hours. If you follow me on FB, you know it cant be possible, but it will happen!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> All set for today. Jenny made me a bet that I wouldnt be able to be negative for 24 hours. If you follow me on FB, you know it cant be possible, but it will happen!


 
did you mean NOT be negative? 


For me it's easier to be positive when I stay as far away from work as possible.

are you stating to adapt to the no carbs yet? For me it was like magic when that 3rd week hit the cravings and everything pretty much became a piece of cake.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2011)

I am adjusted to the lack of carbs (and fat). I have 5 more days. Then the earthquake of carbs will hit. I plan on eating anything that isnt standing upright. I also have a paint party happening at my house on Friday and Saturday. Saturday night the backsplash goes in. 

Then, my final precontest training goes in. Right now, I am 81 days out. Not much time left. I will also be doing a show following October in November. Same state (NY). 

Since I had great success with Gaz's protocol, I've decided to do Destroy and Flood Reloaded. Kind of similar, but totally different. Here's my next 12 weeks after this week. 

DESTROY AND FLOOD RELOADED

8 x 3-5 (Max Weight) for compound exercise
4 x 20 (stopped at 20) for isolation


Monday – Chest, Shoulders, Triceps
Superset 1 – Incline Bench Press / Dumbell Flys / Tricep Extensions
Superset 2 – Standing Military Press / Lateral Raises / Pushdowns

Tuesday – Back, Traps, Biceps
Superset 1 – Deadlifts (SWITCH with CHINS weekly) / Face Pulls / Dumbell Hammer Curls
Superset 2 – Bent Over Rows / Straight Arm Pulldowns / Barbell Curls

Thursday – Legs, Calves
Superset 1 – Front Squats / Hack Squats / Seated Calf Raises
Superset 2 – Leg Press / Bodyweight Walking Lunges / Standing Calf Raises

Friday-Hams, Glutes
Superset 1 - RDLs / Single Leg Curls / Reverse Hypers
Superset 2 - Weighted Hip Thrusts / SHELC / Single Leg Hyperextensions (or GHR)

-Ramp the sets up and down as much as you need over the course of the session.

-Start light, and add 5-10lbs each superset untill you reach your current limit (whatever that is right now) and go from there. If you have to drop the weight near the end, do it. I would also stick to 20 reps for the isolations and not worry about going higher.

-And for the single leg isolations, just alternate legs after 10 reps.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey I just stopped back @ BLC forum 

I saw your old journal over there 

Pretty quiet over there


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't really post over there anymore, since MariAnne is here and I started moderating. Plus, the Anything Goes forum got me sold LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2011)

Quick update:

PSMF Day 12. It blows. I hate it and it is the most successful thing I could've to amp up my motivation. I was 243 when I started and yesterday I hit the scale at 238. Nothing to sneeze at, but it got me past the dreaded plateau. 
So, I have a nice four pack going, my legs are cut like crazy, striations near the teardrops, obliques and serratus look sharp. Back is starting to carve, hammies still look good-something I never had before and bits of veins in both delts and calves. 
I'm 78 days out and have Jenny to keep me on focus. My wife is gungho about me competing, especially since she's liking what she sees.  

I start Gaz's routine next week.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I don't really post over there anymore, since MariAnne is here and I started moderating. Plus, the Anything Goes forum got me sold LOL


 

She suggested I come over too 

The pit can be fun too


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> She suggested I come over too
> 
> The pit can be fun too



the pit is fun. I kind of get carried away, but shit, everyone's gotta let off some steam!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2011)

Carbs rule today!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 22, 2011)

i thought you were starting the carbs tomorrow

have a good weekend

oh yeah and damnit i almost caught you on the weight  After all these carbs I can probably say I'm finally lighter than you.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 23, 2011)

After the carbs yesterday I was 15lbs heavier...HOLY SHIT


Yesterday and today are carb days--then back to annoying fucking fun with 25g.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm starting up the ckd again tomorrow. 
Need to get back to getting myself on track again.

Wtf did you do? Eat 3 pizza's in one day to gain 15lbs. Even on carbup day the most I ever gained was 5. 

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, if you need real data to carb up:

Meal 1: 
2 apples, 1 tbsp peanut butter, All Day Whey
meal 2: 
1 apple
Workout
Meal 3
4 servings of All in 1
Meal 4 (30 minutes later)
6 bagels, 2 baked potatoes, chicken
Meal 5
4 cups rice with peach jam for flavoring
sub with turkey, arugula, tomatoes, vinegar
Meal 6
coal fired thin and crispy whole wheat bar pizza with light cheese, roasted peppers, eggplant, calamata olives and arugula
meal 7
1 cup Irish oats, cottage cheese, peanut butter and Walden Farms chocolate syrup

Antacid. I was soooo punch drunk from the carbs. 
next time, I'm not eating the gluten bagels. It kicks my ass.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2011)

wow, meal 4 looks insane.

The rest looks really good, I might have to try that jam and rice mix next carb up day. 

Now starting today I get to suffer with ya on the no carbs. 

So how did you look after the carb loading? Bet you were looking huge.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2011)

I cant believe your doing gaz's new destroy and flood program, it looks brutal


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> wow, meal 4 looks insane.
> 
> The rest looks really good, I might have to try that jam and rice mix next carb up day.
> 
> ...



I honestly looked about 20lbs bigger. My traps were ridiculous. Quads too. 
I am sucking wind today. It blows monkey balls. But it isnt 12 days this time. Pissa cake!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I cant believe your doing gaz's new destroy and flood program, it looks brutal



Trust me, it's crazy. I did the first superset, and after I said, oh shit I aint done!


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It blows monkey balls. But it isnt 12 days this time. Pissa cake!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2011)

*Good Lord this was brutal!*

Back to training 4 days a week. 

*Sunday – Chest, Shoulders, Triceps*
Superset 1 – Incline Bench Press 8x3-5 / Dumbell Flys 4x 20 / Tricep Extensions* 4x20
IBP:185-6, 205-6, 225-5, 5, 235-4, 5, 225-4, 215-5 
DF:20-10, 20-20, 25-20, 25-18
*(used dumbbells)TE:
15-20, 20, 20-20, 20-18
Superset 2 – Standing Military Press 8x3-5 / Lateral Raises 4x20 / Pushdowns 4x20
95-5, 5 105-5, 5, 110-5, 5, 105-4, 95-5


*Monday – Back, Traps, Biceps*
Superset 1 – Deadlifts 8x3-5
235-5, 5, 275-5, 5, 285-5, 305-4, 285-5, 5
Face Pulls 4x 20
60-20, 65-20, 20, 20
Dumbbell Hammer Curls 4x 20
20-20, 20-20, 25-20, 20-18
Superset 2 – Bent Over Rows 8x3-5
95-5, 5, 115-5, 5, 135-5, 125-5, 5
Straight Arm Pulldowns 4x 20
60-20, 20, 20, 20
Barbell Curls 4x 20
(olympic bar only)-20, 20, 16, 14

Cardio: LISS 35 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy reps batman. 

Can you even move your arms today?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2011)

My chest and shoulders are fried. But I'm not complaining, the work was effective as hell. I had to reduce the weight-since it got extremely challenging at the tail end.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

that is a pretty interesting workout and it looks intense....  I like the idea of destroy with heavy then flush it out with the light iso movements.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Meal 5
> 4 cups rice with peach jam for flavoring



How does one consume 4 cups of rice in one sitting?    My stomach hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2011)

carmineb said:


> that is a pretty interesting workout and it looks intense....  I like the idea of destroy with heavy then flush it out with the light iso movements.



Gaz designed it. I had great results with his GetBodybuilding routine. This is a bitch of a workout, and it can take some time. Schedule about 90 minutes with it. You'll need rest.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> How does one consume 4 cups of rice in one sitting?    My stomach hurts just thinking about it.



White rice is completely easy. Bagels were more of a challenge because my jaws were hurting by the fourth bagel.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 26, 2011)

15 minute sprints and 30 minute LISS cardio today.

Soreness has set in...I'm a happy camper.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one who likes that feeling. 

And the cravings for sweets are way worse for this new startup of CKD.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> After the carbs yesterday I was 15lbs heavier...HOLY SHIT
> 
> 
> Yesterday and today are carb days--then back to annoying fucking fun with 25g.


 

15 Pounds  Beat my record of 11   
  Good job "forcing" those carbs down  LOL


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> How does one consume 4 cups of rice in one sitting?  My stomach hurts just thinking about it.


 

I lol'd when I read 6 bagles and two potatoes!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 26, 2011)

15 pounds!?!? Wow...so that's what a real carb load looks like haha


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2011)

15lbs...very proud of that number. Incidentally, I am back to where I was pre-carbup. 

Jag, it was very difficult getting all those carbs in...very tough...especially after 12 days of no carbs.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 27, 2011)

wow....  so with carbing up, you are suppossed to gain more than just a few pounds?  I guess I have to try harder on my next one.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2011)

*Fried...*

*Superset 1 ???* 
Front Squats 8x3-5
125-5, 5 155-5, 5, 185-5, 5, 165-5, 155-5
Hack Squats 4x20
(bodyweight??) 20, 18, 17, 14
Seated Calf Raises 4x20
70-20, 20, 20, 20

*Superset 2 ???* 
Horizontal Leg Press 8x3-5
145-5, 5, 160-5, 5, 175-5, 5, 160-5, 145-5
Bodyweight Walking Lunges 4x20 
(BW)-20, 17, 16, 15
Leg Press Calf Raises 4x10
115-10, 8, 8, 9
*Cardio:* 35 minutes LISS

I've changed the rep scheme on the standing calf raise because this arrangement has worked for me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 15lbs...very proud of that number. Incidentally, I am back to where I was pre-carbup.
> 
> Jag, it was very difficult getting all those carbs in...very tough...especially after 12 days of no carbs.


 
 Freaking awesome.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 27, 2011)

how much recovery time do you take between the sets inside the supersets? Just going through it once with all those reps I think I'd be sucking some serious wind. 

Great job man.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks O. Today was legs. I thought it was going to be an easy one with the bodyweight lunges...no fucking way. I was dripping buckets of sweat by the the third cycle and my recovery went from about a minute to maybe 2-3 by the very end.  It gets demonstrably tougher right around the the end of the fourth isolation set.
Amazingly, as I scaled downward and dropped the weight, it just beat the hell out of me again and again. This is an environment I am not used to, but it feels incredible when done. It reminds me of when I did event day for strongman. 
I'm also getting tighter as days go by, and I feel this style of training is quite honestly a great breakthrough. 

Gaz, I have said in the past, has the beginnings of becoming a Rippetoe or Glass in training. His style is quite different from the bro-school shit out there. He writes well, thoughtfully and continues to impress me. I've used his getbodybuilding on my clients and not one has responded poorly. I cant wait to get back to offseason to really blow it out of the water.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 27, 2011)

you do realize that your excitement and results from Gaz's programs is highly motivating. 

I also like seeing you push yourself through these workouts that you haven't done before. That is something that when you train by yourself isn't always that easy.

I can't wait until I'm healthy enough to pick one of these routines.  

And by the way the Strike HD-8 is still kicking ass with the same effects with the same dosage after 4 weeks now.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 15lbs...very proud of that number. Incidentally, I am back to where I was pre-carbup.
> 
> Jag, it was very difficult getting all those carbs in...very tough...especially after 12 days of no carbs.


 

I am feeling your pain 

I cannot imagine eating that much food in one day! 

Congrats for burning up those carbs it is weird how our bodies can fluctuate that much weight so fast.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> you do realize that your excitement and results from Gaz's programs is highly motivating.
> 
> I also like seeing you push yourself through these workouts that you haven't done before. That is something that when you train by yourself isn't always that easy.
> 
> ...



 Strike took the place of clen for me. I hated the sides with clen. I use a higher dose because of my weight, but it does rock. I love the feeling of feeling like I can do anything I need to.
I've always trained on my own. I don't like that I sometimes get interrupted in my gym, but my wife is around to help out and usually handles everything mostly for those two hours. That pushes me further. I push myself mentally by saying someone out there is hungrier than I am, counting each gram, push each pound and doing what needs to be done. 

O, take your time to choose the exercises wisely.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 28, 2011)

*Superset 1* 
RDLs 8x3-5
205-5, 5, 225-5, 5, 255-5, 5, 205-5, 5
Single Leg Curls 4x20
35-20, 20, 20, 20 
Stability Ball Reverse Hypers 4x20
20, 20, 20, 18

*Superset 2* 
Weighted Hip Thrusts 8x3-5 (interesting exercise-my balls were nearly crushed the first time) Went light to learn form.
95-5, 5, 115-5, 5, 135-5, 5, 5, 5 
SHELCs 4x20
20, 20, 20, 20 (these suck)
Single Glute Ham Cable Curl 4x20 Had to change the GHRs with this because the area was being used. Good choice though. 
20-20, 20, 25-20, 20

Cardio: LISS 31 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 1, 2011)

Sunday
*Superset 1 ??? *
Incline Bench Press 8x3-5 
190-5, 5 215-5, 5, 225-5, 235-5,  225-4, 215-3
Dumbell Flys 4x 20: 25-20, 20, 20, 16, 14
DB Tricep Extensions 4x20: 25-20, 20, 18, 14

*Superset 2 ??? *
Standing Military Press 8x3-5
100-5, 5, 110-5, 5, 115-5, 5, 105-5, 100-5
Lateral Raises 4x20 
5-20, 20, 20, 20
Pushdowns 4x20
70-20, 20, 20, 20


*Monday ???* 
Superset 1 ??? 
Chins 8x3-5
BW-5, 5, 10-5, 5, 25-3, 3, BW-4, 4
Face Pulls 4x 20
65-20, 20, 20, 20
Dumbbell Hammer Curls 4x 20
25-20, 15, 20, 14

*Superset 2 ??? *
Bent Over Rows 8x3-5
105-5, 5, 125-5, 5, 145-5, 5, 90-5, 4
Straight Arm Pulldowns 4x 20
65-20, 20, 20, 20
Barbell Curls 4x 20
(olympic bar only)-20, 5-15, 17, 16

Sprints on elliptical 20 mins


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 1, 2011)

*Plans have changed...*

I got a part in a new NBC tv show (a spoof on the mob) as a badass prison guard and now I need to add ten pounds to my frame in a month. So October 8 is out. So, I'm going to continue training like I am now, and try like hell to add some muscle. I'm going to bulk with keto. This could work. I cant believe this happened. So weird. I'm not even an actor! 
They wanted me in it after seeing me with my son's girlfriend who auditioned for a part. They said I brought an intimidation factor. I guess ugliness is in?


----------



## jagbender (Aug 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I got a part in a new NBC tv show (a spoof on the mob) as a badass prison guard and now I need to add ten pounds to my frame in a month. So October 8 is out. So, I'm going to continue training like I am now, and try like hell to add some muscle. I'm going to bulk with keto. This could work. I cant believe this happened. So weird. I'm not even an actor!
> They wanted me in it after seeing me with my son's girlfriend who auditioned for a part. They said I brought an intimidation factor. I guess ugliness is in?


 

Friggin Awesome!  enjoy your "fame"


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, great news dude! That sounds like a lot of fun! 

Also, just got back from a holiday and these comments about the program are really awesome. I don't take your praise lightly, i really appreciate it. Gonna get my ass into gear and get some more content going.

Also, gonna have my first session back today so i will be smashing your All-Out supp down me. Think i need it!!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2011)

The program rocks completely. The first week was a good feel around, the second week is better. I've found that I need to complete two sets of the given weight in order to be completely fatigued. The hip thrusts are a pain in the ass, and I'm still working through them, especially I almost landed some crushed nuts in my sack 

Keep working hard Gaz, you're articles are friggin great. The workouts are insane and keep me motivated. 

Good luck with the workout today. Hope All Out brings great results!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2011)

*Superset 1 – *
Front Squats 8x3-5
145-5, 5 175-5, 5, 205-5, 5, 165-5, 155-5
Hack Squats 4x20
(BW) 20, 20, 17, 14
Seated Calf Raises 4x20
80-20, 20, 14, 10

*Superset 2 – *
Horizontal Leg Press 8x3-5
150-5, 5, 175-5, 5, 205-5, 5, 160-5, 145-5
Bodyweight Walking Lunges 4x20 
(BW)-20, 17, 17, 12
Leg Press Calf Raises 4x10
115-10, 10, 10, 10
Cardio: 30 minutes LISS


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah i agree Gaz's articles are a great read, he needs to get writing some more


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 4, 2011)

Currently working on an absolutely massive one about novice strongman training, and i mean massive. It's the longest one i've ever done.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 4, 2011)

Just spent some time on his website  going back for more


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Currently working on an absolutely massive one about novice strongman training, and i mean massive. It's the longest one i've ever done.



Doing strongman, the hardest thing was getting the implements. Not everyone has access to a 240-320lb atlas stone. Some of this was a pain in the ass to find, others like a keg, psssh were fun to find. I think that's the hardest thing about SM. There are some pieces that are readily available, but for instance the only thing I came close to copying an atlas stone was the Stone Trainer. 

This is what held me back for quite a while. I would suggest another article for those who arent necessarily DIYers.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2011)

Love the world strongest man finale, hopefully Terry Hollands of England will get in the final again and do even better this time. Marius is my favourite though, he's put Poland back on the map lol!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2011)

Magnus Magnusson is the shit!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2011)

*Superset 1 *
RDLs 8x3-5
215-5, 5, 235-5, 5, 265-5, 5, 215-5, 5
Single Leg Curls 4x20
45-20, 20, 20, 20 
Stability Ball Reverse Hypers 4x20
20, 20, 20, 18

*Superset 2* 
Weighted Hip Thrusts 8x3-5 
135-5, 5, 145-5, 5, 155-5, 145-5, 135-5
SHELCs 4x20
20, 20, 20, 20
GHR 4x20 
20-20, 20, 20

Cardio: LISS 32 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2011)

Looking fuller and gained a half pound this week. My abs are better defined and getting crisper. Skin is tightening around lower back and see much more definition in back. 

I've decided to continue dropping weight, but trying to retain as much mass as I can. I don't want to put weight on, but perhaps I can ease off on cutting so drastically with using maintenance calories and use a carb cycling approach with higher dietary fat. After the shoot is over, and they tell me how much more I need to be used, I will have a better idea of when I can return to competition dieting. The producer of the show said there's a good chance that I may be used more for prison scenes provided how well I did for the first scenes I'll be in.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2011)

_Sunday
Went easy because of a nagging neck ache and low back pain. I need a new mattress and the way I sleep doesnt help. _

*Superset 1 ??? *
Incline Bench Press 8x3-5 
195-5, 5 220-5, 4, 235-4, 235-4, 215-5, 200-5
Dumbell Flys 4x 20: 25-20, 20, 20, 20, 20
DB Tricep Extensions 4x20: 25-20, 20, 20, 20
*Superset 2 ???* 
(switched to a machine this week only) Military Press 8x3-5
100-5, 5, 120-5, 5, 130-5, 5, 100-5, 90-5
Lateral Raises 4x20 
10-20, 20, 20, 20
Pushdowns 4x20
75-20, 20, 20, 20


_Monday ???_ 
*Superset 1 ??? *
(neck took a beating so I lightened the weight and took out the Face Pulls)
Chins 8x3-5 
BW-5, 5, 10-5, 5, 15-3, 3, BW-5, 4
Kelso shrugs 4x 20
75-20, 20, 20, 20
Dumbbell Hammer Curls 4x 20
25-20, 20, 20, 20, 20
*Superset 2 ??? *
Bent Over Rows 8x3-5
110-5, 5, 130-5, 5, 155-5, 5 125-5, 5
Straight Arm Pulldowns 4x 20
75-20, 20, 20, 20
Oly. Barbell Curls 4x 20
5-20, 20, 20, 20 (my god what a pump!)
31 mins LISS


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> there's a good chance that I may be used more for prison scenes



Just don't let them put you in a shower scene and ask you do drop a bar of soap.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2011)

NBC? Nah. But I drawn the line at bending over. It may hurt my back.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 9, 2011)

Cardio today, took the bitch to the vet for allergies. She got a shot and looked at me like I was an asshole for doing this to her. She's not scratching anymore though.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2011)

*Superset 1 – 
*
Front Squats 8x3-5
150-5, 5 165-5, 5, 210-5, 5, 185-4, 155-5
Hack Squats 4x20
(BW) 20, 20, 20, 20 (became nauseous at the last set)
Seated Calf Raises 4x20
80-20, 20, 20, 20

*Superset 2 – *
Horizontal Leg Press 8x3-5
175-5, 5, 190-5, 5 220-5, 5, 190-5, 175-5  
Bodyweight Walking Lunges 4x20 
(BW)-20, 20, 10s-18, 15
Leg Press Calf Raises 4x10
115-10, 10, 10, 10
Cardio: 15 minutes LISS
 Couldnt do cardio any further. Was completely spent. 
I've changed the rep scheme on the standing calf raise because this arrangement has worked for me.

Very strong leg day. One of my best. I really felt zoned in today.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Very strong leg day. One of my best. I really felt zoned in today.



Don't you just love those days?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 10, 2011)

Lookin great in here. Congrats on the TV gig, now just remember us little people when you become the big TV star.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks O. Pretty bizarre that they wanted me. 

Yeah, I'm feeling the torture I gave myself yesterday. Pretty badly. I cant wait until next week!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2011)

*Superset 1* 
RDLs 8x3-5
235-5, 5 245-5, 5, 265-5, 275-5, 5, 235-5, 5
Single Leg Curls 4x20
42.5-20, 20, 20, 20 
Stability Ball Reverse Hypers 4x20
20, 20, 20, 20

*Superset 2 *
Weighted Hip Thrusts 8x3-5 
145-5, 5, 155-5, 5, 195-5, 5, 155-5, 5 
SHELCs 4x20
20, 20, 20, 20 
GHR
16, 14, 12, 10

Cardio: LISS 32 minutes

What I thought was going to be a shitty workout turned into one of my best with both RDLs and Hip Thrusts.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn, your glutes must have been fried!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2011)

lol kinda sortaaaa


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2011)

Wife is asking me what I'm doing to my butt. She's feeling it up. 

I feel so used. there's a person inside here, Miss! Dont hate me because I got a great ass.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Wife is asking me what I'm doing to my butt. She's feeling it up.
> 
> I feel so used. there's a person inside here, Miss! Dont hate me because I got a great ass.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2011)

I am a victim.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm thinking about doing gaz's bodybuilding routine. Something about the higher volume lower weight, and the way the number of workouts per week increases should fit perfectly with the way my workload has been going.

The back is feeling way better with the only thing I can't really do yet are the side bends, and cable crunch's.  

I'm going to write up what I want to do and have Gaz look over it next week and hopefully start the following week.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2011)

The Destroy and Flood Reloaded is fantastic as well as the the GetBodybuilding program. Both are intense as hell and will continue to be a standard in my list. They're mindblowing and effective as hell.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2011)

Also very happy to hear the back is healing. As for abs, pick some floor work exercises, like planks and supermans. It hits the whole area. After using it for a while try to augment the week with some added sets of cable crunches and eventually the side bends.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 14, 2011)

Hungover from a pool party last night, I got pushed into the fucking pool with my phone by 100lb chick that I train, going through phone withdrawal, shoes are soaking wet and sloshy.

So how's everyone else on this fine Sunday after-fucking-noon??????


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 15, 2011)

That sucks, for future the only way to try to save it is pull the battery as fast as possible. And then throw it in a container with dry rice and then throw it front of a fan or hair drying but keep the heat setting really low.

Well at least you get a new phone.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 19, 2011)

Been busy with work and a possible expansion onto my gym. Havent had time to post much. But things are going well. 
The tv show is getting bigger. I went from being a one scene prison guard to a mob hit man with two scenes and lines. I'm seeing a career change lol!!


----------



## x~factor (Aug 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> The tv show is getting bigger. I went from being a one scene prison guard to a mob hit man with two scenes and lines. I'm seeing a career change lol!!



What TV show is this?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> What TV show is this?



A new summer hiatus show called "Stunods". It's a spoof on the mob. Great premise and funny as hell. It's on FB.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 20, 2011)

At least you were pushed into the pool, I jumped into the pool myself with my phone in my pocket


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh shit! Was drinking involved???


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 21, 2011)

In our ebay store right now, we're closing out on our All Out stock to make way for a dramatically improved product called ALL OUT v2. It will have a better profile than any other pre-workout stim on the market. 

CLICK HERE

Take advantage of either a BEST OFFER or the cheaper price. Hurry because there are only 15 units in stock. Once it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 23, 2011)

*Back from injury and feeling pretty damn good!*

*Sunday
Superset 1 ??? *
Incline Bench Press 8x3-5 
195-5, 5 215-5, 5, 225-5, 235-5, 225-4, 215-3
Cable Flys 4x 20: 35-20, 20, 20, 20, 20
DB Tricep Extensions 4x20: 25-20, 20, 208, 20

*Superset 2 ??? *
Standing Military Press 8x3-5
110-5, 5, 120-5, 5, 130-5, 5, 105-5,5
Lateral Raises 4x20 
45-20, 20, 20, 20
Pushdowns 4x20
70-20, 20, 20, 17

Too pissed off to do cardio that day. Had a shit end of the week. Made some business decisions that affected me personally and did it coldly. People suck. Fuck em. 

*Monday ???* 
Wasn't thinking, just did squat day for some reason. 
*Superset 1 ???* 
Front Squats 8x3-5
160-5, 5 185-5, 5, 215-5, 5, 185-5, 90-5
DB Hack Squats 4x20
(10s) 20, 20, 20, 20 (pukey feeling on last set!)
Seated Calf Raises 4x20
90-20, 20, 20, 20

*Superset 2 ??? *
Horizontal Leg Press 8x3-5
175-5, 5, 190-5, 5 220-5, 5, 190-5, 175-5 
DB Walking Lunges 4x20 
(15s)-20, 14, 15, 7 (couldnt move anymore!)
Leg Press Calf Raises 4x10
130-9, 7, 8, 8

Cardio: 30 minutes LISS


----------



## x~factor (Aug 23, 2011)

Random squat workout.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 23, 2011)

*Superset 1 – *
Chins 8x3-5
BW-5, 5, 15-5, 5, 25-4, 4 (up one rep from last week on this weight!), BW-5, 4.....1/2 (fail)
Kelso Shrugs 4x20 (switched over because I loved the way the lats feel with this exercise-PUMPED!!)
65-20, 20, 20,  
Dumbbell Hammer Curls 4x20
30s-20, 20, 20, 14 (blew up)

*Superset 2 – *
Bent Over Rows 8x3-5
115-5, 5, 135-5, 5, 170-5, 135-5, 5 
Straight Arm Pulldowns 4x20
90-20, 20, 20, 20
Barbell Curls 4x20
55-20, 20, 18, 14

LISS 30 mins on treadmill.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 23, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Random squat workout.



No, actually, what happened was the workout I did today (my favorite) was switched. I wanted to see how it felt doing upper then lower the next day. More experimental than random.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 23, 2011)

Did you say there's a show coming up or have you done it already? If so how dis you get on?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Did you say there's a show coming up or have you done it already? If so how dis you get on?



The show I WAS training for got sidetracked because of this acting job. I was asked to be a bit bigger, so I added some calories and lowered my cardio. Sure enough, in three weeks, I'm six pounds heavier. I'm also fuller (going from keto to carb cycling) and that made the producer happier. I got fitted for my wardrobe today and that was pretty comical. 
After the shooting next week, I plan on getting back on track for a later competition in either March or April, depending on how much they need me for this job.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2011)

*Superset 1* 
RDLs 8x3-5
245-5, 5, 265-5, 5, 320-5, 5, 225-5, 5
Single Leg Curls 4x20
50-20, 20, 15, 16 
Stability Ball Reverse Hypers 4x20
20, 20, 20, 20

*Superset 2 *
Weighted Hip Thrusts 8x3-5 
165-5, 5, 175-5, 5, 215-5, 5, 190-5, 5
SHELCs 4x20
20, 20, 20, 20 
GHRs 4x20
15, 12, 10, 6



Cardio: Did 45 minutes of vacuuming because my help didnt show. WTF what a cardio workout!!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2011)

Shooting next week. 
In my first scene, I get to drown someone in a pool with a psychotic smile on my face. 
In my second, I have to try and fit in with two other enforcers and this has to be done in a boondock town, while I'm dressed like something from Jersey Shore...not much of a stretch there. I cant smile either, while wearing guido sunglasses. Interesting character for me. 
My name is Billy the Foot.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2011)

10,001 posts. Wow. I'm a man today. Mazel tov bitches.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds Like your living quite the life at the min, move over Tony soprano!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2011)

It's really cool being a part of this. Never thought in a bazillion years I'd ever be doing this. 

my name has been changed....to "Pinky"...wtf??


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 29, 2011)

ok so who's going to be "The brain"

sounds like it's becoming the human version of "Pinky and the Brain"

hope things are going well big man.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 29, 2011)

So of the 2 Gaz programs, which would you reccomend. Next week my work load should go down to 120% of normal instead of 200% so I'm wanting to get back into it, and want to do something new.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2011)

Getbodybuilding. I love the changes it goes through.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 29, 2011)

Superset 1 ??? 
Incline Bench Press 8x3-5 
195-5, 5 215-5, 5, 230-5, 235-5, 200-5, 5
Cable Flys 4x 20: 
30-20, 20, 20, 14, 14
DB Tricep Extensions 4x20: 
25-20, 20, 20, 17

Superset 2 ??? 
Standing Military Press 8x3-5
110-5, 5, 120-5, 5, 130-4, 4, 110-5,5
Lateral Raises 4x20 
15-20, 20, 20, 20
Pushdowns 4x20
80-20, 20, 20, 15


Monday ??? 
Superset 1 ??? 
Chins 8x3-5
BW-5, 5, 15-5, 5, 25-4, 4, BW-5, 4
Kelso Shrugsls 4x 20
85-20, 20, 20, 20
Dumbbell Hammer Curls 4x 20
30s-20, 16, 14, 12

Superset 2 ??? 
Bent Over Rows 8x3-5
120-5, 5, 150-5, 5, 165-5, 5, 145-5, 4
Straight Arm Pulldowns 4x 20
85-20, 14, 16, 16
Plympic Barbell Curls 4x 20
(10)-20, 20, 17, 19

Cardio: 30 minutes liss


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 2, 2011)

Two exhausting days of shooting. We started at 7pm and didnt finish until 2:30am. 
My scenes were friggin hilarious. They gave me more to do in each one. I come off insane in each scene, but funny.  
One scene that looks like it's two minutes on film took almost 4 hours to complete. Amazing thing, making movies. 
Heres some photos. My son was asked to be an extra as well. Quite possibly one of the greatest moments of being a dad.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 2, 2011)

Look forward to your scenes popping up on YouTube


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 2, 2011)

They're going to be great. Tomorrow I drown to people while laughing at their demise.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha you sound like your going to enjoy that too much


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 3, 2011)

Hell yes!


----------



## x~factor (Sep 3, 2011)

You look massive!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you. My niece said I look like a bulldog. 
It's a been a great experience. They saved the best scene for last. Today, I drown two men and giggle psychotically while doing it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 6, 2011)

nice hat. 

I can't buy anymore of your supps. I need to save my money for a hoverround if I'm this sore on the first workout of Gaz's.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 6, 2011)

That's not cool. Don't be a bitch!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 7, 2011)

Sick with an ear infection. Equilibrium is all goofy. Needed to take break from training. This sucks.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> That's not cool. Don't be a bitch!!!


 
awe come on, I thought that was funny.

I actually need to get some more Strike soon as I sold a couple of my bottles to guys here at work. FYI they both love it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

I've been lucky and never had an ear infection, but heard they royally suck. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks. My wife is helping me out by doing weird old fashioned home remedies, but summmbitch they work.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 8, 2011)

Week 1, Microcycle 1, 
*Workout A*
Monday's workout 9/5
Front Squats 5x5
185-5, 5, 5, 5, 3 (gassed out)
DB Split Squats 5x5
25s-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Horizontal Leg Press 5x5
145-5, 160-5, 5, 5, 5
DB Jumping Squats 1x20 (veins were going crazy after this one on the sides of my quads and in the teardrop)
15s-18
Leg Extensions 1x20
80-20
Smith Standing Calf Raise 3x10
175-10, 8, 7
Cardio: 30 minutes LISS

Today 
*Workout B*
(I went back to getbodybuilding system. I love the system and missed it a lot)
Chins 5x5
added 10lbs to body
5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Bent Over Rows 5x5
180-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Lat Pulldowns (wide grip) 5x5
220-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
DB Pullovers 1x20
40-20
Hise Shrugs 1x20
(went light to get used to it)
95-20
Preacher Barbell Curls 1x20
50-18
Cardio: Just did some basic housecleaning around the gym to work up a sweat for 45 minutes


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 8, 2011)

Hows the ear feeling? Hate infections. Weird home remedies are great though. Has she poured warm honey in there yet?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 8, 2011)

Peroxide with honey....WTF????


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm doing workout b tomorrow. I don't know what the hell the deal is but that leg workout on tuesday destroyed my quads. 3 days later and they are still pumped from hell and knotted up. 

I can definately after the first workout see why you like this program. I've been  anxious for tomorrow for a couple days already.

Hope your feeling better.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep. Every time I got out of my seat, it sucked. It felt like my legs were 50lbs heavier for what felt like days.
And the anxiousness is pretty damn cool. There's only one or two programs that do that to me.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2011)

*Microcycle 1, Week 2, Wkt C*

RDLs 4x10
205-10, 10, 10, 10
Zercher Good Mornings 4x10
95-10, 10, 10, 10
Pull-Throughs 4x10
90-10, 10, 10, 10
Reverse Hyperextensions off bench 2x20
20, 18
Leg Curls 2x20
90-20, 20
Seated Calf 2x20
100-18, 16

Cardio: LISS 30 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 13, 2011)

Hammies are fried today. Holy shitballs.


----------



## trapzilla (Sep 13, 2011)

On a zercher good morning do you keep the bar in close to you or let it hang more away from the body?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 14, 2011)

The bar remains close to my body. It avoids any back issues that may come as a result of hunching forward.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 14, 2011)

*Microcycle 1, Week 2, Wkt D*

Incline Bench Press 4x10
(went light today had a radiating pain starting from the inner chest to my medial deltoid)
185-10, 10, 8, 8 (form broke down becuase of injury)
Arnold Press 4x10
30s-10, 10, 10, 10
DB Decline Bench Press 4x10
45s-10, 10, 10, 10
Cable Side laterals 2x20
10-18, 16 (this sucks with light weight! and what a burn)
Cable Flies 2x20
30-20, 20
Pushdowns with rope 2x20
60-20, 20

Cardio: 15 minute sprints with 30 mins LISS


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm going to be doing the incline bench as well. 

Hope your injury gets better quick.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 14, 2011)

It's weird. I get this thing every so often; it radiates from the inner portion of the chest, all the way out to deltoid. It stops hurting like magic after two days RICE and Aleve. Hurts like fuck to breathe, sneeze and cough. Have had it since I was 19.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 14, 2011)

That is weird, and frustrating as hell. 

Get better soon big guy.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 14, 2011)

Since you were 19! That is weird, our bodies are strange


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 15, 2011)

19 was when I started "lifting". Should've mentioned that.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2011)

*Microcycle 1, Week 2, Wkt A*

Zercher Squats 4x10
95-10, 10, 10, 10 (went really light to check my form and still felt great)
Step Ups on 18" box 4x10
35s-10, 10, 10, 10
Unilateral Leg Press 4x10
100-10, 10, 10, 10
Jumping Squats 2x20
15s-16, 15
Leg Extension 2x20
85-20, 20
Standing Calf Raise 3x10
175-9, 8, 8

Cardio: High Incline 3.0 mph, 30 mins


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 17, 2011)

Jay Cutler wins again. Boring.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 19, 2011)

*Week 3 Microcycle 1 Wkt C*

Wide Grip Chins 3x5+5+5
10-5-BW 5,5, 5/ 5, 3, 3/ 5, 3, 2
V-Bar Row 3x5+5+5
145-5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5
Lat Pulldown 3x5+5+5
200-195-190 5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5
DB Pullover 3x20
50-20, 16, 14
BB Shrugs 3x20
135-20, 20, 20
Preacher Curl 3x20
40-20, 20, 20

LISS 30 mins; Incline 4


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 19, 2011)

monster journal bro! im in for the ride. THanks for all the help JUGG


----------



## x~factor (Sep 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> DB Pullover 3x20
> 50-20, 16, 14
> BB Shrugs 3x20
> 135-20, 20, 20
> ...



How are you liking the 20-rep sets?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 20, 2011)

They dont bother me. I'm rather used to them at this point. 

Cruz, nice to have ya!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm axious to get "used" to them. So far they royally suck ass. 

Once again I need to give you props for suggesting this program. I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Life (Sep 20, 2011)

Are you doing the 20 reps for glycogen depletion? I might have missed it, haven't looked in here lately


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 20, 2011)

No, strictly for pushing more blood volume and nutrients into the muscle. Think of pushing more garbage into a plastic bag.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 20, 2011)

So does that mean you think pumps do matter when it comes to building muscle? I've no idea personally just hear others say say it matters little!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 20, 2011)

*Week 3 Microcycle 1 Wkt C (yesterday was B)*

RDLs 3x5+5+5
225-215-205-5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 3/ 5, 5, 4
Zercher Good Mornings 
95-90-80-5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5
Weighted Hip Thrusts 
125-115-105-5, 5, 5, / 5, 5, 5/5, 5, 5
Reverse Hyperextensions 3x20
BW-20, 20, 20
Leg Curls 3x20
90-20, 18, 17
Seated Calf Raise 3x20
100-17, 14, 15

Cardio: Pikes Peak 20 minutes level 3


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 20, 2011)

davegmb said:


> So does that mean you think pumps do matter when it comes to building muscle? I've no idea personally just hear others say say it matters little!



As Gaaz explains in his article, "The program, then, is a triple periodized program (frequency, intensity/training load, and volume) with only one goal – get absolutely massive. Everything else is secondary. We’re going for maximum microtrauma, maximum fibre stimulation, and maximum growth.  " 

Every part of the system is thoughtfully laid out. It isnt that I think pumps matter, it's the environment that you've created when combining the heavy work with the lighter isolation work. It all amounts to one big heap of microtrauma, plus the addition of TUT (time under tension) really just obliterates muscle tissue to hell.

Make sense?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

well said. 

So does the soreness eventually get better as you get farther into the program or does the consistent changes keep that going as well.

Since this is your second round I thought I'd ask.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> well said.
> 
> So does the soreness eventually get better as you get farther into the program or does the consistent changes keep that going as well.
> 
> Since this is your second round I thought I'd ask.



You become better conditioned, but it doesnt get any easier because you're still pushing your limits in each workout. I will tell you, the very first time I did squats with 3x5+5+5, I couldnt move to do cardio. I felt completely spent. It just beat the living shit out of me. It was truly amazing. All of my clients have said the same thing-completely spent by the end. 
Ask me if I would use this as a cut, which was my original intention, and I'd tell you not to do it only because your body is going through so much already. You need the extra calories. It's great for recomping and obviously for a well planned bulk. Right now, I'm doing it to add size.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 21, 2011)

That's what I was afraid of. 

Friday is the big 3x5+5+5 on the squats, that's the only one of that rep scheme that makes me nervous. 

I was going to try and cut while doing this but I can't see how that would be really possible. Would be like putting the cheap low octane fuel into a ferrari.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 21, 2011)

^^ Great analogy and totally correct. 

I'd recommend doing Baby Got Back for cutting. A great routine perfectly _built _(pun intended  ) to help cut.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 21, 2011)

Dont be nervous. Give it all you have. It's really the only way this routine works so well. Balls to the wall effort. Strive for nothing less.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Dont be nervous. Give it all you have. It's really the only way this routine works so well. Balls to the wall effort. Strive for nothing less.


 
Is there any other way/reason to be in the gym?  not in my book.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Is there any other way/reason to be in the gym?



Hell yeah!! The hot chicks doing RDLs in my face while I check their form out. to think I get paid to do this....LOL!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2011)

*Week 3 Microcycle 1 Wkt D*

Incline Bench Press 3x5+5+5
190-180-175-5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5
Arnold Press 3x5+5+5
35s-25s-20s-5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5
Decline DB Bench Press 3x5+5+5
55s-45s-40s-5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5/ 5, 5, 5
DB Lateral Raise 3x20
10s-20, 15, 14
Cable Flies 3x20
40-20, 20, 20
Rope Pushdowns 3x20 
70-20, 16, 12

No cardio today. Allergies from yesterday exhausted me. This workout sucked.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 22, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Hell yeah!! The hot chicks doing RDLs in my face while I check their form out. to think I get paid to do this....LOL!!!


 
That's not for "your" workout though.

We have new hotty actually lifting at my gym in the mornings now. 

I'm sure your full of good advice on there form.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2011)

Advice especially made for da wominz.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 22, 2011)

Do you feel like you've gotten bigger jugg, can you see it on the scales?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Do you feel like you've gotten bigger jugg, can you see it on the scales?



I actually lost 3lbs in the past two weeks. Not by choice, just by getting more cardio done and not eating everything that isnt nailed down-just meeting my macros. However, I can see myself more fuller and rounder. More veins are visible as well, especially after the sick-ass pumps.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 23, 2011)

*Week 3 Microcycle 1 Wkt A*

Zercher Squats 3x5+5+5
125-115-110-5/5/5
Step Ups on 18" box 3x5+5+5
40s-30s-25s-5/5/5, 5/5/5 50s-40s-30s-5/5/5
Unilateral Leg Press 3x5+5+5
145-130-100-5/5/5
Jumping Squats 3x20
15s-20, 16, 12
Leg Extension 3x20
85-20, 20, 20
Standing Calf Raise 3x10
175-10, 10, 9

Cardio: High Incline 3.0 mph, 30 mins

Getting strength back rather quickly. Good work today. Legs should be baked by tomorrow.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 23, 2011)

damnit my stomach growled when I saw that. 

Good lookin workout.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 26, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> damnit my stomach growled when I saw that.
> 
> Good lookin workout.



I was right. They felt like that...and the fork and knife felt just about right too


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 26, 2011)

*Week 4 Microcycle 2 Wkt B*

Overhand Wide Chins 5x5
20-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
V-Bar Rows 5x5
145-5, 155-5, 165-5, 5, 5
Wide Grip Pulldowns 5x5
260-5, 270-5, 5, 5, 5
DB Pullovers 1x20
50-20
Shrugs 1x20
95-20 (cake)
Preacher Curls 1x20
45-20

Cardio: Pikes Peak, level 4, 30 minutes

Great workout. Lats and arms were pumped like crazy. Strength was back in great shape. EVERYTHING was easy today. I hope to see more of this in the weeks to come!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 28, 2011)

Active Recovery Day

4x6, 60 second rest after each complex
Hang Clean
Front Squat
Rows
Push Press
RDL

Followed up with 20 minutes LISS cardio.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2011)

*Week 4 Microcycle 2 Wkt C*

RDLs 5x5
225-5, 245-5, 265-5, 270-4, 4
Zercher Good Mornings 
125-5, 135-5, 5, 5
Weighted Hip Thrusts 
135-5, 155-5, 185-5, 195-6
Reverse Hyperextensions 1x20
BW-\20
Leg Curls 3x20
95-18
Seated Calf Raise 3x20
100-19 (friggin hate when I cant get the last rep of the complete set!)

Cardio: Pikes Peak 30 minutes level 4

Strength is back like crazy. I wasnt even killing myself today. All across the board, great gains.

Another solid workout made even better by Strike HD-8!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2011)

Made a plan for an early March 2012 bbing show in NYC. Cant wait!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 29, 2011)

weighted hip thrusts?  sounds interesting, I hate those stupid pullthrough's and we don't have a GHR machine at my gym.

May have to add those in tomorrow, work messed up my week so doing back to back's today and tomorrow to be ready for next week. 

Sounds like your BB goal is back. We'll all be watching.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 29, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Seated Calf Raise 3x20
> 100-19 (friggin hate when I cant get the last rep of the complete set!)


 
Dude, I finally found something I can kick your ass on. 

you better get them calves workin for your show.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm working on it. The trick to the calf work is pausing for 3 seconds at the bottom and thrusting all the way up. Some people just go up/down and dont pause at all. I imagine I can go way heavier, but then my form sucks and I dont feel it.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> weighted hip thrusts?  sounds interesting, I hate those stupid pullthrough's and we don't have a GHR machine at my gym.
> 
> May have to add those in tomorrow, work messed up my week so doing back to back's today and tomorrow to be ready for next week.
> 
> Sounds like your BB goal is back. We'll all be watching.



Weighted HT are my only ab work I do and for whatever reason, my abs are growing! Much more pronounced then when starting. Obviously they hit the hams/glutes, but the real benefit has been my squatting. 

I got sidetracked because of the tv shoot. Now all is back on for the show. I'd like to see a 5lb gain of muscle in the next few months. I am going to start dieting now, but very lightly with carb rotation and then go into keto at three months prior.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been doing them 3 count at top and bottom, really fry's them.  And form over weight is always the best. Not like the dude I saw today with a 2 inch ROM


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 29, 2011)

sounds like a good plan to me, I'll make sure to keep needlin ya to make sure you stay on the path. 

I think I'll try the weighted HT's tomorrow since I need to get some ab work back into my program and those pull through's just feel freaking stupid.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 29, 2011)

Bring it bitches!!! I need the help lol!

I hear ya. Chicks think it's pornographic and I feel like a doofus doing those too.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 30, 2011)

Active Recovery Day

4x6, 60 second rest after each complex
Hang Clean
Front Squat
Rows
Push Press
RDL

Followed up with 20 minutes LISS cardio.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm working on it. The trick to the calf work is pausing for 3 seconds at the bottom and thrusting all the way up. Some people just go up/down and dont pause at all. I imagine I can go way heavier, but then my form sucks and I dont feel it.



<-- taking notes.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 1, 2011)

X, for me at least, feeling it work for calves are especially particular. I wont grow if I dont feel it going. I'm like this with all of my work-so i could go higher, but feel I'm robbing myself of the workout if I dont feel the muscles worked.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> X, for me at least, feeling it work for calves are especially particular. I wont grow if I dont feel it going. I'm like this with all of my work-so i could go higher, but feel I'm robbing myself of the workout if I dont feel the muscles worked.



Hell yeah. That's how its done!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 3, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Hell yeah. That's how its done!



fo sho!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 3, 2011)

*Week 4 Microcycle 2 workout D*

Incline Bench Press 4x10
190-10, 10, 8, 8
Arnold Press 4x10
45s-8, 8, 8, 7
Decline DB Bench Press 3x5+5+5
55s-10, 10, 10, 10
DB Lateral Raise 2x20
10s-20, 20
Cable Flies 2x20
40-20, 20
Rope Pushdowns 2x20 
70-20, 14

Pike's Peak, 30 minutes level 4


----------



## davegmb (Oct 3, 2011)

I find chins (underhand grip) hit my abs the most


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 3, 2011)

Probably because you're hitting the perfect form. Good!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 5, 2011)

*Week 4 Microcycle 2 workout A*

Zercher Squats 4x10
155-10, 10, 10, 10
Step Ups on 18" box 4x10
50s-10, 10, 10, 10
Unilateral Leg Press 4x10
145-10, 10, 10, 10
Jumping Squats 2x20
15s-15, 15 (like torture!!)
Leg Extension 2x20
90-18, 15
Standing Calf Raise 3x10
180-10, 10, 10(+20 reps with bodyweight)

Cardio: High Incline 3.0 mph, 30 mins

Nice workout. Strength felt great-could've been the two cups of dark roast coffee & Strike. Caffeine always makes a difference in my training.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2011)

Good lookin workout. Bet you quads were thrashed


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 5, 2011)

It was great, but I think I was holding back on the squats. It's a totally different type of squat, these Zercher. You cant handle much weight-but I want to get to my bodyweight!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 7, 2011)

*Week 4 Microcycle 2 workout B*

Chins 4x10
BW-9, 6, 5, 4 1/2
V-Bar Rows 4x10
145-10, 10, 10
Pulldowns 4x10
210-8, 8, 7
DB Pullovers 2x20
60-20, 16
Shrugs 2x20
135-20, 20
Preacher Curls 2x20
55-20, 14

Cardio: 30 mins, sprints


----------



## PurchasePepRep (Oct 7, 2011)

Those workouts look intense bro keep them up!!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 7, 2011)

thank you


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 8, 2011)

Active Recovery Day

4x6, 60 second rest after each complex
Hang Clean
Front Squat
Rows
Push Press
RDL

Used 105lbs for the entire complex. 5 reps on all. 

Followed up with 20 minutes LISS cardio.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2011)

*Week 4 Microcycle 2 workout C*

RDLs 3x5+5+5
225-215-205-5/5/5
Zercher Good Mornings 
120-120-110-5/5/5
Weighted Hip Thrusts 
175-165-155-5/5/5
Reverse Hyperextensions 3x20
Added 5lb DB-20, 20, 20
Leg Curls 3x20
90-20, 20, 95-16
Seated Calf Raise 3x20
100-20, 20, 17

Cardio: Hill Climbs, 25 minutes, 7% incline/2% incline


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm still getting used to the WHT's but definately a great alternative to the other options. 

I messed up last weeks workouts and saturday did a combo of the last two i was supposed to do last week, but am back to the plan today.

So getting any feedback on the results so far from your family?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2011)

My members are asking me, my wife doesn't because she sees me every day. My son saw me doing the WHT and was like what the hell are you doing? When I explained the beneifits to it, he immediately asked when I could show him how. I did right then, and he loved it. He also said he was afraid of squashing his jewels. I say the same thing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

**best butt-head voice** Huh huh huh huh. He said, "he said member" Huh huh huh huh

That cool, and yeah I was a bit worried about crushin the jewels as well, even now I'll stop if the bar starts to shift.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2011)

Doh!


Makes a big difference if you crush them thar jewels.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

*Week 5 Microcycle 2 workout D*

From yesteday
Incline Bench Press 3x5+5+5
190-180-175-5/5/5
Arnold Press 3x5+5+5
45s-35s-30s-5/5/5
Decline DB Bench Press 3x5+5+5
60s-55s-50s-5/5/5
DB Lateral Raise 3x20
10s-20, 20, 20
Cable Flies 3x20
45-20, 20, 20
Rope Pushdowns 3x20 
70-20, 16, 15

Cardio: Pikes Peak, level 4, 32 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> It was great, but I think I was holding back on the squats. It's a totally different type of squat, these Zercher. You cant handle much weight-but I want to get to my bodyweight!


 
I did Zercher's for the first time yesterday.  Man you have to get used to the bar on your arms.   I was able to get 135 x 10, 135 x 10 and 185 x 10. Then I switched to Front squats, then ATF and set a PR @ 365.  

I love reading this log!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment Jag. 
I'm getting better at them and on the 5x5, I plan on going buck wild on them. I want to hit my bodyweight in the worst way possible!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Thanks for the compliment Jag.
> I'm getting better at them and on the 5x5, I plan on going buck wild on them. I want to hit my bodyweight in the worst way possible!


 
The weight doesn't seem to be my biggest problem  Just need to figure out how to  grip that bar with my arms comfortably.  it will be an adventure! 
 I did reverse grip curls the other day fo my forearms were sore


----------



## x~factor (Oct 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm getting better at them and on the 5x5, I plan on going buck wild on them. I want to hit my bodyweight in the worst way possible!



What is your current weight now?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

245-250 at 6'2".
Best to use a neck pad to better your position.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 245-250 at 6'2".


 
About the same, but I need to work on catching up to you on the strength side. 

I hate these drop sets with dumbbells, even though I only do them on flat bench it's weird having 3 sets of dumbbells laying around.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ready for the squats tomorrow?


----------



## x~factor (Oct 12, 2011)

You guys are huge!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Ready for the squats tomorrow?



Bring it bitches. I'm going to create mass weapons of construction!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 13, 2011)

*Week 5 Microcycle 2 workout D (or the, holy shit how do I do cardio after this??????)*

Zercher Squats 3x5+5+5
1160-155-150-5/5/5
Step Ups on 18" box 3x5+5+5
55s-50s-40s-5/5/ 5, 5, 4 (bitch.)
Unilateral Leg Press 3x5+5+5
145-130-115-5/5/5
Jumping Squats 2x20
15s-20, 16, 16 (fuck you Gaz)
Leg Extension 2x20
90-20, 16, 17
Standing Calf Raise 3x10
190-10, 10, 10(+20 reps with bodyweight)

Cardio: High Incline 3.2 mph, 32 mins


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 13, 2011)

So one more workout and we're half way through this program. Did you take measurements when you started?

I have the ones for this bodyweight from when I was cutting and doing the 5/3/1 so over the weekend I'm going to take some measurements and see if it's just "looking" bigger as for some reason people have noticed at work this week. or actual growth. 

Step-Ups still are killing me, I think I need to add in some cardio to work on gettin my breathing capacity better.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 13, 2011)

I didnt take measurements. I should've because I see some substantial growth in a few areas. my quads friggin ridiculous now. This whole year has been spent bringing them up along with my hams and I have to say I'm happy with what I see.

The bitch for me is the weighted jumping squats. I hate them.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 14, 2011)

My legs still look & feel pumped from yesterday. WOW.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 14, 2011)

Dear Jugg,

Thankyou for your post. You are clearly a beast among men.
A+ on that workout, you angry angry bastard.
Love, Gaz
x


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## juggernaut (Oct 14, 2011)

*Week 5 Microcycle 2 workout A*

Chins 3x5+5+5
10-5-BW-5, 5, 5/ 5, 4, 2/ 3, 3, 1.5
V-Bar Rows 3x5+5+5
155-145-135-5/5/5
Lat Pulldowns 3x5+5+5
200-195-19200-5/5/5
DB Pullovers 3x20
60-20, 20, 20
Shrugs 3x20
135-20, 20, 20
Preacher BB Curls 3x20
50- 20, 16, 12

Cardio: Pikes Peak level 4, 32 minutes.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 17, 2011)

*Week 6 Microcycle 2 workout C*

RDLs 5x5
275-5, 4, 5, 5, 4
Zercher Good Mornings 
155-6, 5, 5 185-3, 5, 
Weighted Hip Thrusts 
200-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Switched to Pull Throughs 1x20
55-20
Leg Curls 1x20
95-20 (my coach squeezed out 5 more on me that bitch)
Seated Calf Raise 3x20
100-20, 16, 18

Cardio: Hill Climbs, 27 minutes, 7% incline/2% incline


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 17, 2011)

my hams will be excruciating tomorrow...thanks coach!


----------



## x~factor (Oct 17, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Leg Curls 1x20
> 95-20 (my coach squeezed out 5 more on me that bitch)



Haha nice!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah she's a mean motherfucker. Hot, but mean as fuck.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 20, 2011)

*Week 7 Microcycle 3 workout D*

Incline Bench Press 5x5
205-6, 5, 5, 215-5, 5
Arnold Press 5x5
60s-5, 5, 65s-5, 5, 70s-4
Switched to FLAT DB Bench Press 5x5
75s-6, 6, 90s-5, 5, 5
DB Lateral Raise 1x20
13.5s-20
Cable Flies 1x20
50-20
Rope Pushdowns 1x20 
75-20

Pike's Peak, 30 minutes level 4

Nice workout today. Shoulder kind of acted up in the beginning when warming up, but it worked it's way out. Looking better. 

Coach asked to see my legs and was really impressed that we grew an inch in six months. Teardrops are better defined now, abs are starting to pop-something that never happened before, width on the outer quads are better than they've ever been. I account a lot of this to the Zercher squat. Lat's are just fucking W I D E.  

I'm feeling particularly stronger these days, and it probably helps that my diet is holding steady with Built's carb cycling protocol. I'm not moving on the scale, but I look completely different. If I had to guess, I'd say I'm 20lbs out from March 31. The coach and I agree to reassess on October 31 to start the prep.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Coach asked to see my legs and was really impressed that we grew an inch in six months. Teardrops are better defined now, abs are starting to pop-something that never happened before, width on the outer quads are better than they've ever been. I account a lot of this to the Zercher squat. Lat's are just fucking W I D E.
> 
> I'm feeling particularly stronger these days, and it probably helps that my diet is holding steady with Built's carb cycling protocol. I'm not moving on the scale, but I look completely different. If I had to guess, I'd say I'm 20lbs out from March 31. The coach and I agree to reassess on October 31 to start the prep.



Success!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 20, 2011)

sounds great.


----------



## unclem (Oct 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Incline Bench Press 5x5
> 205-6, 5, 5, 215-5, 5
> Arnold Press 5x5
> 60s-5, 5, 65s-5, 5, 70s-4
> ...


 
ive been on here now and again jugger, are you staying into strongman or back to bbing or both when if u mix things up? nice to see you again.............


----------



## davegmb (Oct 20, 2011)

Do actually train with built then jugg?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 21, 2011)

I dont Dave, but I have a girl I train with in NJ who is very much like Built in her way of thinking. She actually competes tomorrow in a pro-qualifier. 
To train with Built would be friggin insanely amazing!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 21, 2011)

unclem said:


> ive been on here now and again jugger, are you staying into strongman or back to bbing or both when if u mix things up? nice to see you again.............


I have toyed with going back into strongman, but for now, I have a couple of acting jobs that require me to look a certain way. I also think I may compete a few months from now. 
The fact that I have a herniated disk doesnt help, but if I do, you'll be seeing me train with implements and logging it. It is enticing to go back to it.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 21, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I dont Dave, but I have a girl I train with in NJ who is very much like Built in her way of thinking. She actually competes tomorrow in a pro-qualifier.



Where in NJ are you?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 23, 2011)

Tinton Falls


----------



## x~factor (Oct 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Tinton Falls


Dang. You're just 20 minutes away from me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 24, 2011)

Did she win?  How'd quads go today?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 24, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Dang. You're just 20 minutes away from me.


 
haahh I'm only 3,042 miles way. 

I'd have a hell of a commute for training.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2011)

But it would be worth it lol


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Did she win?  How'd quads go today?



No she didnt, not the top 5-but she came in on her best condition to date. Tough class and very strange judge calls. Win some, lose some. 

On the other hand, she has pushed me to get my ass in gear and start a week earlier. I figure I need to capitalize on the emotional aspect I have going on right now. She agrees. 
And now she wants me to do a Spin class??? WTF?!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2011)

*Day 1 of 158 (from yesterday)*

Back to Built's Baby Got Back protocol!

Bentover Barbell Rows 5x5
135-5, 145-5, 5, 160-5, 5
DB Row 3x8
60s-8, 70s-8, 8
Flat Bench Press 5x5
215-5, 5, 225-5, 5, 235-5, 
Incline DB Bench Press 3x8
60s-8, 70s-8, 8
Seated Calf (pause for 3 seconds at the bottom) 3x12-30
110-14, 13, 13
Abs Weighted 3x8-12
130-12, 140-12, 12


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 25, 2011)

*Day 2 of 158*

Zercher squats 5??5
205-4, 5, 5, 4, 4
Step Ups 3??8
65-8, 7, 7
Pull-throughs 4x12-20
60-20, 20, 70-15, 19

*Biceps* *(SPECIALIZED)* I'm a bit vain with arms. I dont often do them, since they've always grown without much work. I like to have big pipes. Right now they measure 19 cold, 20 flexed. I want biggererer. 

1) Standing alternating bicep curls 5??5
55s-5, 60s-5, 5, 5, 4
2) 3 supersets of 
*a)* 8-rep incline dumbbell curls 
25s-8, 30s-8, 7
*b)* 8-12 rep close grip pulldowns on lat cable
110-12, 12, 120-10

Worked out in NYC today. Nice club. Change of atmosphere did a great deal of good. 

Cardio Pikes Peak 30 minutes, level 4.


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Zercher squats 5??5
> 205-4, 5, 5, 4, 4
> Step Ups 3??8
> 65-8, 7, 7
> ...


 
Hey Juggs maybe its my English English, but by flexed do you mean pumped and flexed or simply flexed with no pump?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 26, 2011)

When I flex into a double bicep, it goes from 19 to 20


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know why but ever since I quite giving a crap about arms, and concentrated on back my arms have grown. 

I'm an odd one though, I never really was much about having big guns. Growing up I always had big legs, and now am obsessed with getting my back as big as a barn door. 

oh yeah and  that your arms grow so easy


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 26, 2011)

So do you have a basic outline on your plan for the next 15x days? So we can make sure you stick to it.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 26, 2011)

*(4) Lifting/HIIT days:*
225g of protein,
113g of fat, and
163g of carbohydrate,
2,566 calories

*(3) Rest/SS Cardio days:*
225g of protein,
113g of fat, and
38g of carbohydrate,
2,066 calories

2,352 calories in total.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 26, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I don't know why but ever since I quite giving a crap about arms, and concentrated on back my arms have grown.
> 
> I'm an odd one though, I never really was much about having big guns. Growing up I always had big legs, and now am obsessed with getting my back as big as a barn door.
> 
> oh yeah and  that your arms grow so easy



Neither was I. I just want to be "armed" and symmetrical. Going for the superhero look again.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 27, 2011)

Chins 5??5
BW-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
High rows 3??8
190-8, 200-8, 8
DB Lying pullovers 3??12
65-12, 12, 12

Face Pulls 3x10(pre-exhaust)
60-10, 10,10
Military Press 5??5
135-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Standing side laterals 3??8
15s-12, 12, 12
Calves: (gastrocs) standing 3??8-10
190-10, 8, 8
Abs: 3 sets of 8-12, weighted
150-12, 10, 9

Cardio: Sprints, 15 seconds high, 45 low. 20 minutes.


----------



## Life (Oct 27, 2011)

How do you do handle your caloric intake Chris? Do you just eat the same things over and over again? When I counted calories that's pretty much what I did and it was the only manageable way to do it for me.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 27, 2011)

Pretty much, yes. I may give myself a cheat meal on Friday and not care about the calories, or I may build the cheat right into the day and try to stay as close as possible.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 28, 2011)

Hamstrings/glutes:
RDLs 5??5
275-5, 5, 4, 3, 3
Zercher Good mornings 3??8
135-8, 8, 8
Leg Curls 3x12
110-12, 110-10, 9
Quads:
Seated leg extensions 3??12-20
90-20, 100-14, 14
Triceps:
Close Grip Bench Press 5??5
185-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
Cable pressdowns 3??8-12
90-12, 12, 90-9
Calves: 
(gastrocs) standing 3??8-10
195-8, 8, 8

No cardio today, tight schedule.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 28, 2011)

154 days
3711 hours
222677 minutes
13360661 seconds​
This is the message my coach sent me via email this morning.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2011)

Bentover Barbell Rows 5x5
160-5, 5, 3, 3, 4
DB Row 3x8
75s-8, 8, 8
Flat Bench Press 5x5
235-5, 4, 4, 3, 4 
Incline DB Bench Press 3x8
75s-8, 8, 6
Seated Calf (pause for 3 seconds at the bottom) 3x12-30
110-15, 15, 14
Abs Weighted 3x8-12
150-12, 155-12, 10

Cardio: sprints 15 high, 45 low. 20 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

Good looking workouts, I have to ask why you switched in the middle of the getbodybuilding routine? 

I'm definitely addicted to the pump and new definition I'm getting off of it. Once again thanks for the recommendation.  And the definition is why I thought I'd see why you switched up.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2011)

Excellent question. 
I needed something more "pre-contest-ey". GBS does the job perfectly for bulking and maintenance, but I wanted to ensure that I got my workouts at least 4 times a week. My coach's rationale is that the more I train, the more consistent my cardio will be where I tend to slack on my cardio in 531 or GBS. 
Built's BGB is perfect. Coach and I agreed that we'd need to start a week early and get the feel of the workout to establish the weights. Happily enough, I have gained some good numbers in the compound lifts. She thought that would be the case since I've been recruiting more fibers in different ranges. She's right. 
On the plus side, I dropped 1.8lbs this week, bringing me to 240. I couldnt believe it AND I'm doing it with high fat carb cycling!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

Makes sense if your a slacker on the cardio, and yes I'm a slacker to. I really need to fix that. 

Found a gym by work that has a prowler and some other fun stuff so might try something new if they offer day pass's. 

Do you have a goal weight? It sounds like your pretty lean already so you could end up pretty massive.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Makes sense if your a slacker on the cardio, and yes I'm a slacker to. I really need to fix that.
> 
> Found a gym by work that has a prowler and some other fun stuff so might try something new if they offer day pass's.
> 
> Do you have a goal weight? It sounds like your pretty lean already so you could end up pretty massive.



We're aiming for 220-225. She took a caliper measurement and I wasn't too bad actually. I am currently 10% with my abs starting to show and my quads already cut. Mostly, it's in my gut and a little in my back. I stand at 6'1" so we shall see.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2011)

*the countdown continues...day 150*

Zercher squats 5??5
205-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Step Ups 3??8
65-8, 8, 8
Pull-throughs 4x12-20
70-20, 
Biceps (SPECIALIZED) 
1) Standing alternating bicep curls 5??5
60s-5, 5, 5, 65s-4, 4
2) 3 supersets of 
a) 8-rep incline dumbbell curls 
30s-8, 35s-6, 6
b) 8-12 rep close grip pulldowns on lat cable
120-12, 130-12, 140-10


Cardio Pikes Peak 30 minutes, level 4.


----------



## Built (Nov 1, 2011)

High fat carb cycling... <drool>


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2011)

high fat anything is fantastic.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 1, 2011)

What's Pike's Peak?  Treadmill setting or something?

So I got a day pass so want to try the prowler tomorrow, any suggestions or should I just plan to push til I can push no more.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2011)

Built said:


> High fat carb cycling... <drool>



Can I butter your grits madam??


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> What's Pike's Peak?  Treadmill setting or something?
> 
> So I got a day pass so want to try the prowler tomorrow, any suggestions or should I just plan to push til I can push no more.



Pikes Peak is just a program on my Cybex treadmill. It emulates mountain hill climbing with fast/slow walking peaks. 

As for sled work-try this: Sled Workout - Power Sleds Workouts for Athletes - Intense Outdoor Exercises Videos


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2011)

ahh none of the gyms around here have cybex threadmills. Sounds like a cool little program though.

I decided to just push, alternating between the horns and crossbar. And then changing the weight just to play around. Turned out to be awesome cardio though.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2011)

When I bought the gym, I had to go to Minnesota (most boring fucking state in the world) and try out each machine I wanted place in the layout. The treadmills are amazing, as are the elipticals.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2011)

Great news, I got a lead part in a seriously interesting short film in which I play a scumbag. It's disturbing how f-ed up the lead character is.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2011)

Your acting career seems to be going well.  Congrats.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 2, 2011)

Great news jug, glad its going well and hope the pays good


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Your acting career seems to be going well.  Congrats.



I dont know if I could call it a career yet, but it's pretty cool all the same. Things are really starting to cook. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

Chins 5??5
Chains and 10lb plate added-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
High rows 3??8
205-8, 8, 215-8
DB Lying pullovers 3??12
70-12, 10, 10
Face Pulls 3x10(pre-exhaust)
65-10, 10,10
Standing Military Press 5??5
140-5, 5, 5, 145-4, 4
Standing side laterals 3??8
20s-12, 12, 12 (great pump)
Calves: (gastrocs) standing 3??8-10
190-10, 10, 9
Abs: 3 sets of 8-12, weighted
155-12, 12, 12

Cardio: Sprints, 15 seconds high, 45 low. 20 minutes+ 20 LISS


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2011)

*Dropped another 1.2lbs!*

RDLs 5??5
275-5, 4, 4, 4, 4 (Grip flat out sucked today. Dont know why. buying [yuck] hooks  ). 
Zercher Good mornings 3??8
145-8, 155-8, 8
Leg Curls 3x12
110-12, 12, 12
Seated leg extensions 3??12-20
110-20, 15, 15
Triceps:
Close Grip Bench Press 5??5
190-5, 5, 5, 195-4, 4
Cable pressdowns 3??8-12
90-12, 12, 12
Calves: 
(gastrocs) standing 3??8-10
195-10, 10, 10

Sprints on elliptical, 20 minutes 

Obliques and seratus are in full view, calves and hammies are pronounced-every single strip of the hamstring is clearly defined. Veins popping in the triceps. Even got a "holy shit!" from the coach! Nice.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2011)

Great article by Gaz which I plan on using next week for my military and my bent row.

getlifting.info » Doug Young: American Badass


----------



## x~factor (Nov 4, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Obliques and seratus are in full view, calves and hammies are pronounced-every single strip of the hamstring is clearly defined. Veins popping in the triceps. Even got a "holy shit!" from the coach! Nice.



Nice!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2011)

Pics or gtfo!!!!

Doug Young is everything i consider manly, i used his training progression for a 6 week program and i smashed myself to pieces. Very very fun. Every week when i got an extra rep or two i was happy and scared about the next session at the same time.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice article Gaz, thanks for the link jug


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 6, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Pics or gtfo!!!!
> 
> Doug Young is everything i consider manly, i used his training progression for a 6 week program and i smashed myself to pieces. Very very fun. Every week when i got an extra rep or two i was happy and scared about the next session at the same time.



No pics until the day of the show. Coach wants me to show off my hammies and calves, so I may do that. 

Agreed on the Doug Young routine. I'm going to try this this week.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 7, 2011)

*From Saturday*
Bent Rows 5x5
170-5, 5, 175-5, 5, 5
DB Row 3x8
85s-8, 8, 8
Flat bench press 5x5
235-5, 5, 5, 245-4 (left one rep on the bar)
Incline DB bench press 3x8
75s-8, 8, 8
Cable Flies 3x12
60-12, 10, 10
Ab Weighted 3x8-12
155-12, 12, 12
Calves (seated) 3X12-20
110-20, 120-13, 13
Cardio: 2 hours of walking in NYC. Built up a nasty appetite because I shot a film for 10 hours and couldnt eat. Did well.  


*Today 11/7/11*
Zercher squats 5??5
210-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Step Ups 3??8
70s-6, 6, 6
Pull-throughs 4x12-20
85-15, 14, 13
Biceps (SPECIALIZED) 
1) Standing alternating bicep curls 5??5
65s-5, 5, 4, 4, 4 1/2
2) 3 supersets of 
a) 8-rep incline dumbbell curls 
35s-8, 7, 6
b) 8-12 rep close grip pulldowns on lat cable
145-12, 150-10, 10


Cardio: 20 min sprints


----------



## davegmb (Nov 7, 2011)

When's the last time you tried PRs for the squat, deads and bench? Do you feel your at your strongest ever now or have you lost some?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> When's the last time you tried PRs for the squat, deads and bench? Do you feel your at your strongest ever now or have you lost some?



I havent done much in the way of 1 rep maxes simply because I haven't had the need to, but I'm pretty sure I'm at my strongest now more than ever. My size is through the roof however, and I account it all to proper diet and training and "supplementation"  [cruise cycling for the last 5 months]. Built's carb cycling method has put my faith back into carbs, and it is more comfortable with my workouts. 

After this contest I'm planning on a year long bulk by doing both juggernaut method and 531 in the same workout. Before I go to a bulk I will record my 1 rep maxes.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> After this contest I'm planning on a year long bulk by doing both *juggernaut method and 531 in the same workout.* Before I go to a bulk I will record my 1 rep maxes.



How so? That sounds interesting.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2011)

Ahhhh ye of little faith:

First heavy compound: JM
First Assistance exercise: (heavy compound-but antagonistic muscle; i.e, bench with jug meth, chin or bent row with second [*531 reps*]
Third exercise: higher rep exercise related to JM exercise worked
Fourth: ab work or calf work


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds good! That's gonna be a bitch of a spreadsheet, haha.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2011)

It's easy. I'm working on it now.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> My size is through the roof however, and I account it all to proper diet and training and "supplementation"


 
You need before and afters like MuscleTech. 

All that: 

All-In-1
All-Out
Strike HD8

does a body good.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> You need before and afters like MuscleTech.
> 
> All that:
> 
> ...



Thanks O. I appreciate the review. Post that on our FB page! 
I do have a shot from before I started shooting Stunods. I'll use that as a before.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 9, 2011)

Chins 5??5
Chains+15lbs added-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
High rows 3??8
220-8, 8, 8
DB Lying pullovers 3??12
70-12, 12, 12
Face Pulls 3x10(pre-exhaust)
75-8, 8, 8
Standing Military Press 5??5
145-5,5 5, 5, 4 (dropped the last rep off because I had to help out a member who was trapped under the bar while benching lol)
Standing side laterals 3??8
25s-8, 10, 9 
Abs: 3 sets of 8-12, weighted
165-10, 10, 11 (last one was a sucko rep)


Cardio: LISS 32 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 9, 2011)

Where can I get more info on this High Fat Cycling along with the timing of carbs that you having all this progress with. 

It sounds really intersting and obviously the results are good.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Standing Military Press 5??5
> 145-5,5 5, 5, 4 (dropped the last rep off because I had to help out a member who was trapped under the bar while benching lol)


 
I guess keeping a paying member alive might have been worth being 1 rep short.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I guess keeping a paying member alive might have been worth being 1 rep short.



think?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Where can I get more info on this High Fat Cycling along with the timing of carbs that you having all this progress with.
> 
> It sounds really intersting and obviously the results are good.



Give me your lean mass and bodyweight numbers as well as your amount of times you train and you'll have them. Built gets all the credit for this wonder. I merely advocate it.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Sounds good! That's gonna be a bitch of a spreadsheet, haha.



I copied this from the ebook and added some of my own notes to it:


Bench Day 
1) Bench Press-Juggernaut Method 
2) Bent Rows-5/3/1 reps, when utilizing 5/3/1 for upper body accessory lifts you can/should take your final set to near failure. Chin-ups can also be replaced by bent rows here. This would be a wise decision if you are not good at chin-ups. 
3) Dips for 3-5 sets of 5-20 reps 

Squat Day 
1) Squat-Juggernaut Method 
2) Deadlifts standing on blocks-5/3/1 reps, when using 5/3/1 for lower body assistance lifts, I advocate that only the prescribed reps are done. 
3) Unilateral Lower Body work for 3 sets of 6-15 reps; 
Choose one:
1-Leg RDL, Split Squats, Bulgarian Split Squats, Lunges with Trunk Rotation (use one dumbbell only), Pistol Squats
4) Weighted Abs Work 

Military Day 
1) Military-Juggernaut Method 
2) Dips-5/3/1, with last set taken to near failure 
3) Chin-ups for 5 sets of 5-20 

Deadlift Day 
1) Deadlift-Juggernaut Method 
2) Safety Bar Squat or Front Squat-5/3/1 for minimum prescribed reps 
3) Weighted Ab Work


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 10, 2011)

*I was on fire!*

RDLs 5??5
275-5, 5, 285-5, 5, 5
Zercher Good mornings 3??8
155-8, 175-6, 6
Leg Curls 3x12
125-12, 125-12, 12
Seated leg extensions 3??12-20
115-20, 125-12, 14
Triceps:
Close Grip Bench Press 5??5
195-5, 5, 205-5, 5, 5
Cable pressdowns 3??8-12
90-12, 12, 12
Calves: 
(gastrocs) standing 3??8-10
200-10, 9, 9

Sprints on elliptical, 20 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Give me your lean mass and bodyweight numbers as well as your amount of times you train and you'll have them. Built gets all the credit for this wonder. I merely advocate it.


 
lean estimated: 192
BW: 247

Currently on get bodybuilding, but have added in powler pushing on the off days so hit the gym minimum of 4x/week and will switch to 5/3/1 in 2 more weeks. 

Always early morning and on 10g BCAA, and 2 scoops all-out. I've tried protein shakes and/or eating something before but always get a stomach ache every single time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> RDLs 5??5
> 275-5, 5, 285-5, 5, 5
> Zercher Good mornings 3??8
> 155-8, 175-6, 6
> ...


 
your hams have to be fried, your weights seem to be climbing pretty consistently as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> your hams have to be fried, your weights seem to be climbing pretty consistently as well.



Yes, they are. 
I'm happy because all I did was add the straps to my weight training on the RDLs and it worked beautifully. 
Fantastic workout today.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> lean estimated: 192
> BW: 247
> 
> Currently on get bodybuilding, but have added in powler pushing on the off days so hit the gym minimum of 4x/week and will switch to 5/3/1 in 2 more weeks.
> ...



Ok, I set your goal weight to something you can definitely accomplish:

Goal weght = 215 lbs.  
for an approximate loss of of 1.2 pounds per week

(4) Lifting/HIIT days: 
215g of protein, 
108g of fat, and 
*189g of carbohydrate,* 
2,585 calories in total.

(3) Rest/SS Cardio days:
215g of protein, 
108g of fat, and 
*64g of carbohydrate,* 
2,085 calories in total.

You'll need to tweak it when you hit that goal weight, depending on how much leaner and lower you want to go. 
As I've told Gaz, center the carbs around your workout-both pre and post. Healthy carbs, such as oats, quinoa or sweet potatoes. After two weeks, give yourself one cheat meal-nothing insane.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2011)

so when you say around workout, I'm thinking the carbs within 1-2hrs after the workout and then keto style after that.

And thanks for the assist, and thanks to built as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> so when you say around workout, I'm thinking the carbs within 1-2hrs after the workout and then keto style after that.
> 
> And thanks for the assist, and thanks to built as well.



I like to do 2-3 hours apart with complex carbs with a little fruit-berries are great for this. After the workout, All in 1 is fine, or a mix of casein, whey, and a complex carb like oats or barley or brown rice.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 11, 2011)

Boobs rule.

Down another 1.4lbs! 238.2 BITCHES


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 11, 2011)

*Killin it deyyyad!!*

Bent Rows 5x5
185-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
DB Row 3x8
85s-8, 8, 8
Flat bench press 5x5
245-5, 5, 5, 5, 3
Incline DB bench press 3x8
80s-7, 7. 6
Cable Flies 3x12
60-12, 9, 10
Calves [gastrocs/soleous] (seated) 3X12-20
120-13, 13, 10

Cardio: 20 mins sprints on elliptical


----------



## x~factor (Nov 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Boobs rule.
> 
> Down another 1.4lbs! 238.2 BITCHES


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 11, 2011)

yeeeah buddayyyy


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2011)

*Did a change today*

Back squats 5??5 (wanted to change to a back squat-with one little challenge; my ass had to hit a low set milk crate) 
My back squat number sucks, but for the first time in three years (since I last did back squats) and doing this number-I'm pretty goddamn satisfied!
275-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Step Ups 3??8
70s-8, 8, 5
Pull-throughs 4x12-20
85-15, 15, 12, 13
Biceps (SPECIALIZED) 
1) Standing alternating bicep curls 5??5
65s-5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5
2) 3 supersets of 
a) 8-rep incline dumbbell curls 
35s-8, 7, 7
b) 8-12 rep close grip pulldowns on lat cable
160-10, 9, 8


Cardio: 32 minutes LISS


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 13, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Boobs rule.



haha i have to agree with this statement.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2011)

Chins 5??5
Chains+15lbs added-5, 5, (felt strong so I went up to 25lbs) 5, 4, 4
High rows 3??8
230-8, 8, 9
DB Lying pullovers 3??12
80-10, 9, 9
Face Pulls 3x10(pre-exhaust)
75-10, 10, 10
Standing Military Press 5??5
145-5,5 150-5, 4, 3
Standing side laterals 3??8
25s-12, 10, 11 
Abs: 3 sets of 8-12, weighted
165-12, 11, 11


Cardio: Sprints 21 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 14, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> haha i have to agree with this statement.


 
as long as they aren't "man boobs"


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> as long as they aren't "man boobs"



We dont talk about manboobs in this blog.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here to make up for it:


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2011)

THESE  are better


----------



## x~factor (Nov 14, 2011)

Dayum!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 15, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Dayum!



vrrrrrrrrroorrororrorororooooooooooooooooooommmmmmm


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 15, 2011)

RDLs 5??5
285-5, 5, 5 290-4, 4
Zercher Good mornings 3??8
175-6, 7, 6
Leg Curls 3x12
125-12, 11, 11
Seated leg extensions 3??12-20
125-20, 13, 12
Triceps:
Close Grip Bench Press 5??5
205-5, 4, 4, 5, 4
Cable pressdowns 3??8-12
100-12, 12, 12
Calves: 
(gastrocs) standing 3??8-10
200-10, 10, 9 1/2

Cardio: Pikes Peak, 32 minutes level 4


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 17, 2011)

Bent Rows 5x5
190-4, 4, 3, 4, 3
DB Row 3x8
90s-6, 6, 6
Flat bench press 5x5
250-4, 4, 5, 4, 4
Incline DB bench press 3x8
80s-8, 8, 8
Cable Flies 3x12
60-12, 12, 10
Calves [gastrocs/soleous] (seated) 3X12-20
120-15, 14, 12

Cardio: 22 mins sprints on treadmill

Excellent workout. Very challenging. I love the way I've been able to continue using carbs and now seeing the top four of my abs. Coach is making me do Spin on Monday. Balls to the walls. What the hell am I in for???


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 18, 2011)

Back Squats
275-5, 5, 5, 5, 285-3
Step Ups 3??8
70s-8, 8, 8
Pull-throughs 4x12-20
85-17, 15, 15, 16
Biceps (SPECIALIZED) 
1) Standing alternating bicep curls 5??5
70s-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
2) 3 supersets of 
a) 8-rep incline dumbbell curls 
35s-8, 8, 6
b) 8-12 rep close grip pulldowns on lat cable
160-12, 12, 12
Weighted Abs 3x12
160-12, 12, 12


Cardio: 15 minutes sprints + 30 minutes low impact cardio


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 18, 2011)

Jugg, whats your average time spent in the gym per workout?


----------



## davegmb (Nov 18, 2011)

Heavy biceps curls!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 19, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Jugg, whats your average time spent in the gym per workout?


That's a complicated question to answer:
When I'm not bothered, I can do the training in 45-55 minutes and my cardio can be 20 minutes for sprints, or 45, or 30+ minutes. All in all, about 2 hours. I own the place so I need to schedule my session as an appointment. When I get bothered, it can take from 2 hours to 2:45, depending on the severity of the issue.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 19, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Heavy biceps curls!!!



Thank you. 
I'm fighting a small ache in my right bicep. I can go higher, but I need to nurse the damn thing. I need it to get better to where I was going originally.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 19, 2011)

Still impressive jugg, I've seen some heavy bb curls before but never anyone curling out db's that heavy


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2011)

Hows your weight looking, big guy? Still on track. Training is looking brutal!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Hows your weight looking, big guy? Still on track. Training is looking brutal!



Looking good. Only lost .2lbs this week, but I had a couple of days where I was too busy for cardio, my macro counting was lacking, and it just didnt click this week. I'll get back on track. Just a weird week. 
Strength is still solid, and that I'm happy about.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2011)

From yesterday...

Chins 5x5
25-5, 5, 5, 30-4, 3
High Rows 3x8
230-8, 8, 8
DB Pullovers 3x12
80-12, 12, 12
Face Pulls (preexhaust) 3x10
75-10, 10, 10
Military Press (standing) 5x5
159-5, 5, 5, 4, 3
DB Side Laterals 3x8
30s-12, 8, 7

Cardio: 22 minute sprints


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome Military numbers, isn't that getting close to your PR?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome Military numbers, isn't that getting close to your PR?


Close, but no cigar. 200lbs will come, but not overnight. The crazy thing is, I'm still strong as I usually was and with cutting. 

Today's workout

RDLs 5x5
300-5. 5, 5, 5, 5
Good Mornings 3x8
115-7, 6, 6
Leg Curls 3x12
165-10, 10, 8
Leg Extension 3x12-20
125-14, 13, 12
Close Grip Bench Press 5x5
225-5, 4, 4, 4
V-Bar Pressdown
105-12, 9, 9
Standing Calf /ss/ Weighted Abs 3x12
210-8, 8, 7
165-12, 12, 12

Cardio: Did my first Spin class EVER! One hour of the most brutal sweating I've done ever!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 21, 2011)

Well it'll come along. 

holy hell, those are some killer RDL's

I was reading through the 5/3/1 books again this weekend, trying to plot out my "PL" phase before another gaz special. And I never realized just reading through them made me anxious get started.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 21, 2011)

PM your email. I have something for you.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2011)

YouTube Video











This is UNREAL


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2011)

*237.7lbs*

Bent Rows 5x5
190-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
DB Row 3x8
90s-8, 8, 8
Flat bench press 5x5
250-4, 4, 5, 5, 5
Incline DB bench press 3x8
85s-8, 8, 8
Cable Flies 3x12
60-12, 12, 12
Calves [gastrocs/soleous] (seated) 3X12-20
120-15, 14, 14

Cardio: 32 minutes, Pikes Peak

129 days and counting. Doesnt seem that far away anymore!!


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 22, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 129 days and counting. Doesnt seem that far away anymore!!



feeling ready? u got thiiiiiiisssssssssss


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2011)

I feel completely ready! I want to start bulking as soon as possible. I'm not used to being this lean so early out!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I feel completely ready! I want to start bulking as soon as possible. I'm not used to being this lean so early out!


 
Should help you hold onto as much muscle as possible by not having to go crazy at the end. 

Thanks for the email, with the holidays and a bunch of family stuff going on I'm going to do 5/3/1 since it's familiar and I don't have to think about new stuff but will definately keep that in my back pocket as it looks killer. 

Hope you have a great thanksgiving.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2011)

True. The spin classes are making obvious differences. My legs are ridiculous looking right now. I cant imagine what they'll look like on show day!

Happy Thanksgiving O. To you and your family.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been training, but between work and now Skyrim, my time is shot to shit. 

So today's workout:

RDL 5x5
315-4, 4, 4, 3, 4
Good mornings 3x8
(went light back was a bit weird)
110-6, 6, 6
Leg Extension 3x12-20
125-16, 14, 14
Close Grip Bench Press 5x5
230-5, 5, 4, 4, 3 1/2
V-bar pushdown 3x12
105-12, 12, 12

Cardio...wish I could say I did some, but didnt. Was just nervous about knee from sprinting yesterday. I hyper-extended it and it hurt like hell.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 26, 2011)

^still a good looking workout!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you. I was really happy with the RDL weight I hit today. I just felt strong on it, plus some friends came and visited me at my gym and I didnt want to disappoint!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2011)

Time to deload. I'm having too many aches and pain. I need to rest for a while, without kicking myself out of the zone I'm in. So, for this week, no numbers. Just deload...I hate deloading, but it serves a good purpose. I'm only using 40% less of what I'd normally use.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 28, 2011)

gotta do them, and we won't let you wimp out next week. 

I'm starting 5/3/1 next week. Gonna post my plan later today to see what you guys think. Basically going to do BBB but want to get your opinions on the exercises.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2011)

okie dokie


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 28, 2011)

^ man of few words when deloading. 

So ready for the giants game tonight?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2011)

Deloading blows monkey balls. Nothing to post. 
Da Giants suck ass. Nuff said.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2011)

Deloading is great.

No not great, whats that other word..

Scrotum. Thats it.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2011)

Scrotum is a good word-but boobies is even funnier.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

boobies rule.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

lol as bad as the Giants played last night, watch now that everybody thinks they suck they will upset the Packers. they do that all the time. 

So got any advice on breaking in a new belt, finally got myself a real one from elitefts but the damn thing is so stiff I can't even put the belt through the loop after I tighten it up.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> lol as bad as the Giants played last night, watch now that everybody thinks they suck they will upset the Packers. they do that all the time.
> 
> So got any advice on breaking in a new belt, finally got myself a real one from elitefts but the damn thing is so stiff I can't even put the belt through the loop after I tighten it up.



Why on earth would you want to break it in? The rigidity will occur, but this is a good thing. You need that tightness and ruggedness to protect you. 

Packs are a good team. I'm going to be watching this one. I'm going to say: Packers 34/Saints 14.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

It just seems really inflexible, so when you inhale to pull it tight, your body becomes more like an oval, but the belt is so stiff it stays round, so it creates a gap that I'm not used to.

Maybe it's because I'm used to being able to tighten up my old cheap one like a real belt. 

Tell you what used it for deads on friday and I can tell a huge different with this new belt. The support it gives isn't like going from a ford focus to a dodge viper. 

How are all the aches and pains doing? Is the deload working?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2011)

Deload is working well. My bicep/forearm is healing (finally), my knees are better and my shoulder pain is gone. 
The belt needs to be constrictive. You dont want leeway when using it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like it was great timing for the Deload.

Didn't know your knees were causing issues, maybe the spin classes will take some pressure off them on the cardio side going forward.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Sounds like it was great timing for the Deload.
> 
> Didn't know your knees were causing issues, maybe the spin classes will take some pressure off them on the cardio side going forward.



I feel 100 times better doing spin, especially since I'm dropping weight like an elephant drops shit.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2011)

at this rate you're about set up to grow into the contest with minimal extreme cutting.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2011)

Friggin hope so!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2011)

I know im rubbish at putting up pics but you must be due posting some pics by now big man!


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I know im rubbish at putting up pics but you must be due posting some pics by now big man!



ditto


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I know im rubbish at putting up pics but you must be due posting some pics by now big man!



LOL I'm getting a lot of requests, so at the 12 week mark, I will. I did take a 16 week mark shot-I'm still a fat fuck.  But I'll get 'er done. Believe it or not, I'm a bit camera shy.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 5, 2011)

*Scaled back 10% on everything...what a pump!*

From Saturday
Bent Rows 5x5
785-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
VBar Row 3x8
145-8, 8, 8
Flat bench press 5x5
230-5, 5, 5, 5, 3
Incline DB bench press 3x8
70s-8, 8. 8
Low Pulley Cable Flies 3x12
20-12, 12, 12
Calves [gastrocs/soleous] (seated) 3X12-20
120-12, 12, 12

Cardio: 23 mins sprints on elliptical

Today
245-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Step Ups 3x8
65s-6, 6, 6
Horizontal Leg Press 3x12
130-8, 8, 8
1) BB Curls 5x5
95-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
Incline DB Curls 3x8
40s-6, 6, 6
Pulldowns 3x12 
170-8, 9, 9
Weighted Ab Work 170-12, 11, 11

Spin today, 1 hour.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome back to the real weights. 

Started the diet today, first time I've had breakfast after the gym in years.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 5, 2011)

Feeling good O??


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yep, so far this is going to be a piece of cake. CKD the first week was probably the hardest to handle so everything else to me seems easy.

I honestly think my biggest problem when not doing some type of eating plan is not eating nearly enough (and bad selections or huge meals once I do because I'm starving) 

Both CKD and this I feel consistently full because just to get the prescribed calories, I have to have more meals, if I put in a normal eating day when I'm not on a plan I fall way below the numbers.

Hope you had a good weekend and thanks again for the assist.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 5, 2011)

I did. Worked, worked and uhhh worked. 
Glad I could help. 
I'm also the same way with eating. 

These songs got me through my workout today...I did a spin class for one hour and THEN squatted....am I fucking nuts????






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 6, 2011)

Still cutting 10% from routine this week...

Chins 5x5
25lbs-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
High rows 3x8
250-6, 6, 6
DB Pullovers 3x12
75-12, 12, 12
DB Rear laterals 3x10 (light)
15s-10, 20s-10, 10
Military Press 5x5
145-5, 5, 5, 5, 3 (cut 2 off to go up next time)
Side Laterals 3x12
25-12, 12, 8 (same thing as above)

Cardio: 22 min sprints


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice music selection. Saliva is on my ipod to, but the heavier sets I always put on some fast metal. 

I like the 10% decrease, 3 steps forward 1 step back check the ego and plan to win the war, not just this battle.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 6, 2011)

I did it with 531, and it worked wonders. I figured it could work with this as well. I'm going to balls to the walls for the month and do it every 4th week to see what transpires. I think it might be better than taking a full week off, since I'm getting closer to show day.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 6, 2011)

5/3/1/ Second Edition Ebook


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I did. Worked, worked and uhhh worked.
> Glad I could help.
> I'm also the same way with eating.
> 
> These songs got me through my workout today...I did a spin class for one hour and THEN squatted....am I fucking nuts????



yes sir......yes you are lol


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2011)

eh thought so.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've already requested the hard copy of his new book for christmas.

Yes lame but everybody always complains that I don't tell them anything I want, or that I go get stuff for myself and steal the few ideas they have. 

Is BN going to run any specials over the holidays I should stock up on Strike HD-8.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I've already requested the hard copy of his new book for christmas.
> 
> Yes lame but everybody always complains that I don't tell them anything I want, or that I go get stuff for myself and steal the few ideas they have.
> 
> Is BN going to run any specials over the holidays I should stock up on Strike HD-8.



We have this one right now, and with the new years resolutioners breathlessly waiting for January 1 to lose weight, uhhh YEAAAHHHH.  
Joe and I are discussing it right now. We also have some new stuff coming out this year. We're pretty excited, especially since we had such a fantastic year this year.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 8, 2011)

Last day of cutting 10%...
RDLs 5x5 
290-5, 5, 5, 5, 3
Good Mornings 3x8
90-8, 8, 6
Leg Curls 3x12
120-12, 12, 10
Leg Ext 3x12-20
125-15, 16, 16
Close Grip Bench 5x5
205-5, 5, 5, 5, 3
V-Bar Pressdown 3x8
95-12, 12, 10
Standing Calf 3x10
195-10, 10, 8
Weighted Ab work 3x12
155-12, 12, 10
Leg Raises 3xfailure

Cardio: Pikes Peak 32 minutes level 4

Cut all reps down on the last set.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 8, 2011)

Look forward to see what your next sales will be. I'm stocked up on protein so will wait.

And now you have me curious on what your "new stuff" is going to be, any hints?

I'm trying to get my new gym to get ahold of you guys since they are stocking some supps at the gym. Not many but that would be a good word of mouth way of getting your product out here on the west coast.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 8, 2011)

so what do you do for "weighted ab work"

So what's the plan for weight next week since this was your last 10% down. And awesome RDL numbers even for a down week.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> so what do you do for "weighted ab work"
> 
> So what's the plan for weight next week since this was your last 10% down. And awesome RDL numbers even for a down week.



Adding only 2 to 5% more. I dont want to go crazy. Concentrating only on form. 
This is only experimental. I dont know if it will work, but I think it may. Don't forget, I'm purposely doing a 5 day split so I can have extra carbs LOL but it seems to be working.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 9, 2011)

*Added 5% to last week's lifts...*

Bent Rows 5x5
180-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
VBar Row 3x8
150-8, 8, 8
Flat bench press 5x5
240-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Incline DB bench press 3x8
75s-8, 8, 8
Low Pulley Cable Flies 3x12
25-12, 12, 12
Calves [gastrocs/soleous] (seated) 3X12-20
120-14, 13, 13

Cardio: 23 mins sprints on elliptical


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Don't forget, I'm purposely doing a 5 day split so I can have extra carbs LOL but it seems to be working.


 
Come on you can make a better excuse than that. 

j/k, it's working for me as well, first 4 days and I've lost 1.5lbs so far and no fatigue or any issues with following the plan. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 9, 2011)

It's the truth, really 
Thanks O. You too.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> so what do you do for "weighted ab work"



A combination of weighted cable crunches and this clever little machine that emulates a push, but activates the entire ab area quite nicely. It's from Cybex. Great design.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 9, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> this clever little machine that emulates a push, but activates the entire ab area quite nicely. It's from Cybex. Great design.



This?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 10, 2011)

This

Strength Equipment | Weight Lifting | Selectorized | Abdominal | VR3 | CYBEX


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 11, 2011)

Cardio today only, low carb sucks. I cant believe I'm only on 20g of carbs for two days a week. Who does this???


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2011)

What's up, good sir?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

Same shit different day, paisan! 

Here's me, 16 weeks out for reference sake; Not exactly a great pose or photo.
Comments are welcome.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 12, 2011)

Wish I had half your width.

...

Wait. I have half your width. Lol

Wish I would HAVE your width!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

LOL thank you


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm with Curt.  well not the half part. 

awesome for 16 weeks out.


----------



## CG (Dec 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> This
> 
> Strength Equipment | Weight Lifting | Selectorized | Abdominal | VR3 | CYBEX



Ooo.. fancy lol



juggernaut said:


> Cardio today only, low carb sucks. I cant believe I'm only on 20g of carbs for two days a week. Who does this???



Dear lord... how do you consume enough of anything on 20g carbs a day???? You're not doing that "net carb" thing, right? Id love to see a days worth of food with 20g carbs.




Curt James said:


> Wish I had half your width.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ill give you my width!  lol


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

20g is nothing. Try the PSMF. It blows monkey balls. I eliminate all of my dairy for those days and just eat shitloads of bacon, eggs, taylor ham, tuna with mayo, and turkey. I dont count broccoli, romaine and string beans. 

That Cybex is incredible. It seriously hits the entire area nicely. I spent a lot of money on all of equipment, but the fact is, aside from the treadmills and ellipticals needing new belts or maintenance, nothing has been broken since I opened almost 4 years ago. 

Thanks O!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

Chins with chains and weight 5x5
30lbs-5, 5, 5, 5, 5 (incredible strength today-got a great sleep!)
High Rows 3x8
260-6, 6, 6
DB Pullovers 3x12
80-10, 10, 10
DB Rear Laterals (preexhaust) 3x10
25s-8, 8, 8
Standing Military Press 5x5
155-5, 4, 4, 4, 3
Side Laterals 3x8-12
25s-12, 30s-9, 8

Cardio: 23 min sprints


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 12, 2011)

Fucking DELTS in that photo! Nice work! Can't wait to see the after shot - gonna look awesome. Keep it up, dude!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 12, 2011)

I know what Gaz said your shoulders really stand out


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. My biggest concern, as always has been getting lean enough. I am confident that I can achieve the best physique I've ever had this year. After the show is over, I am going to bulk for about a year, get strong as fuck and decide if I want to compete. I am thinking about going back to strongman, simply because I loved the training. Whether the disc issue will be prevalent remains questionable. Either way, I cant wait to bulk this year. 

For now, everything is staying the same, retaining the muscle tissue, leaning out. I wont be using clen, so diet, diet, diet. My first no-cheat meal week came and went, uneventfully. 

I know I can do this now. No matter what anyone says, this fucking game is ON!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Same shit different day, paisan!
> 
> Here's me, 16 weeks out for reference sake; Not exactly a great pose or photo.
> Comments are welcome.


 look pretty decent in the pic....how much ya weigh? delts are big


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 12, 2011)

234.0 as of this Friday, the day of the shots.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

*Felt great today*

RDLs 5x5
315-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Good Mornings 3x8
100-8, 8, 8
Leg curls 3x12
125-12, 12, 12
Leg Ext 3x12-20
120-14, 13, 13
Close Grip Bench 5x5
225-4, 4, 4, 4, 2
Pushdown 3x8-12
105-12, 12, 12
Stdg Calf Raise 3x10
195-10, 9, 9
Ab work 3 high rep sets

Cardio: Spin class. Loving it.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 13, 2011)

Are you not doing any kind of squats at the minute?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

I did squats on Sunday 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

Actually Saturday, but didn't get a chance you log it 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 13, 2011)

Had a spin session with coach today. I killed it, but I figured I was going to do poorly with RDLs. I think I had one of my best training sessions in a really long time! 
I think the deload and escalating percentages method that I kinda/sorta "invented" is really helping me. The numbers that I once struggled for are now easy!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 13, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Ill give you my width!  lol



lmao  I thought about that interpretation as I posted but then said eff it. 

_neg ya later!_


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 14, 2011)

wurd^^


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 14, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Don't you just love it when a plan comes together?


----------



## CG (Dec 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 20g is nothing. Try the PSMF. It blows monkey balls. I eliminate all of my dairy for those days and just eat shitloads of bacon, eggs, taylor ham, tuna with mayo, and turkey. I dont count broccoli, romaine and string beans.
> 
> That Cybex is incredible. It seriously hits the entire area nicely. I spent a lot of money on all of equipment, but the fact is, aside from the treadmills and ellipticals needing new belts or maintenance, nothing has been broken since I opened almost 4 years ago.
> 
> Thanks O!



Bacon. Eggs. Taylor ham. Life is good with psmf lol. 
Need to try that asap (I've only been talking about I for oh.... 2 years? Lol)


----------



## CG (Dec 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> lmao  I thought about that interpretation as I posted but then said eff it.
> 
> _neg ya later!_



Hahahaha sorry! I couldn't help it


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 14, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Bacon. Eggs. Taylor ham. Life is good with psmf lol.
> Need to try that asap (I've only been talking about I for oh.... 2 years? Lol)



Life sucks with PSMF. Buuut, it's good way to cut weight without burning much muscle.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 15, 2011)

*Felt like a monster today.*

Bent Rows 5x5
190-5, 5, 5, 5 200-3! (New PR) 
VBar Row 3x8
160-8, 8, 170-8
Flat bench press 5x5
250-5, 4, 4, 4, 3
Incline DB bench press 3x8
80s-8, 8, 8
Low Pulley Cable Flies 3x12
30-10, 10, 8

Cardio: 25 mins sprints on elliptical/Treadmill, 25 minutes moderate pace.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are the best days when it all comes together for a day.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 16, 2011)

Back Squats
265-5, 5, 4, 3, 4
Step Ups 3x8
70s-6, 6, 6
Horizontal Leg Press 3x12
145-12, 9, 8
1) BB Curls 5x5
105-5, 4, 4, 4, 3
Incline DB Curls 3x8
40s-8, 7, 6
Close grip cable pulldowns 3x12 
180-10, 7, 8
Seated calf work 3x12-20
120-17, 15, 15 
Weighted Ab Work 
175-12, 10, 10

Cardio: 32 minutes treadmill work.

Got side-tracked today. Not a great workout like yesterday, but I'm sure, this too shall pass.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 17, 2011)

Chins with chains and weight 5x5
35-5, 5 4, 4, 4
High rows 3x8
260-8, 6, 7
Db pullovers 3x12
80-12, 85-10, 9
Rear laterals 3x10
25s-9, 8, 8
Military press 5x5
155-5, 5, 4, 4, 3
Side laterals 3x12
30s-10, 8, 7

Cardio 22 minutes elliptical  sprints

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 17, 2011)

Dropping weight like a bad habit, but damn, why the hell did do it around this time of year?? So many amazing foods, so many incredible desserts. It sucks! My wife made these crazy walnut cup pastries and I can only look at them! AAAGGHHH!!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 17, 2011)

^Exactly the same reason I'm waiting for the New Year to start my cut. LOLOL


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 18, 2011)

X, I needed to start earlier because I like to cut slowly. I have a good amount of time left, but I've built a pretty substantial base for this contest. I tend to lose fat from all over, making it less noticeable which sucks, but it does flesh out as the contest gets nearer. The thing that sucks most are the cravings. I'm ready to snap an old lady's neck.


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Life sucks with PSMF. Buuut, it's good way to cut weight without burning much muscle.



Lol its bacon and taylor ham damnit! Gimme meat, keep tha bread! 

Between reading your log and heavyirons tren rage rants, all I've found myself googling is keto (insert yummy food here) recipe, like its going out of style. 

Nice numbers bro


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2011)

RDLs 5x5
325-5, 5, 4, 3, 3 
Good Mornings 3x8
105-8, 7, 6
Leg curls 3x12
135-8, 8, 8
Leg Ext 3x12-20
130-15, 13, 12
Close Grip Bench 5x5
225-5, 4, 4, 4, 4
Pushdown 3x8-12
105-12, 115-10, 10
Stdg Calf Raise 3x10
195-10, 10, 10
Ab work 3 high rep sets
Cable work: 130-20, 140-14, 15

Cardio: Intervals on elliptical, 23 minutes/level 3
Shitty mood killed what could've been a great workout.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Lol its bacon and taylor ham damnit! Gimme meat, keep tha bread!
> 
> Between reading your log and heavyirons tren rage rants, all I've found myself googling is keto (insert yummy food here) recipe, like its going out of style.
> 
> Nice numbers bro



Thank you. 
In the world of keto-I have found that, quite honestly there is no "yummy food".  Your food is your purpose. It only does one thing; builds you. I can live on it, but I dont enjoy it. I look forward to the end of the goal. When the goal is finished that week, I slam down carbs like it's nobody's business.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> RDLs 5x5
> 325-5, 5, 4, 3, 3


 
Your RDL's are awesome, those are my deadlift weights.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> The thing that sucks most are the cravings. I'm ready to snap an old lady's neck.


 
That's why during the week when I'm alone I'm following the stategic carbs, but on the weekends that fly's out the window until the new year starts. Well that or until I can give away all the treats we've been making.

Good part is even with that I'm only up 2lbs since friday. 

And, to give you a hand with your cravings, why don't you feel free to send them over here to get them away from you.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Your RDL's are awesome, those are my deadlift weights.



All of a sudden, out of nowhere I kind of hit a rise and it hasn't stopped. I'm not doing anything out of the ordinary except me Strike HD-8 about an hour before my training and 30 minutes in, I'll take a scoop of All Out in water or a protein shake (of course with all day whey).


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> That's why during the week when I'm alone I'm following the stategic carbs, but on the weekends that fly's out the window until the new year starts. Well that or until I can give away all the treats we've been making.
> 
> Good part is even with that I'm only up 2lbs since friday.
> 
> And, to give you a hand with your cravings, why don't you feel free to send them over here to get them away from you.



It sucks with self control. I am looking at all this food and it's just driving me wacky. I'm ready to cut a bitch for some chocolate.


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Thank you.
> In the world of keto-I have found that, quite honestly there is no "yummy food".  Your food is your purpose. It only does one thing; builds you. I can live on it, but I dont enjoy it. I look forward to the end of the goal. When the goal is finished that week, I slam down carbs like it's nobody's business.



I hear you. As of recent it hasn't been too much of an issue, but then again I've only been fucking with it for about one week, and I'm more of a eat to live than eat to live guy. Then again, enough bacon and or cheese can fix anything. Lol.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2011)

Eat to live?? fuck that I want pizza goddammit!!!


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2011)

Hahaha. Mmmmm pizza. Need to know carb content on polenta  fml


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 20, 2011)

Polenta=banned right now lol

But for some reason, right now I'm craving risotto. I don't know why. Just am. That and a big bowl of macaroni.


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Polenta=banned right now lol
> 
> But for some reason, right now I'm craving risotto. I don't know why. Just am. That and a big bowl of macaroni.



your log is kick ass. and your advice is top notch. but if you keep saying shit like risotto  lol


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 20, 2011)

LOL thanks! I'll try to cut it down to a minimum...I had a jonesing for white castles too...I dont even eat that shit!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 20, 2011)

Bent Rows 5x5
200-4, 4, 3, 3, 3
VBar Row 3x8
170-7, 7, 8
Flat bench press 5x5
250-5, 5, 4, 4, 4
Incline DB bench press 3x8
85s-6, 6, 8
Low Pulley Cable Flies 3x12
30-12, 12, 12

Cardio: 1 hour spin class


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> LOL thanks! I'll try to cut it down to a minimum...I had a jonesing for white castles too...I dont even eat that shit!



I'm a sucker for doubles at white manna. Perfect (minus some bread) keto lunch... sorta lol.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2011)

Great lookin workout. 

But your cravings were cool until you brought up white castle. That one is weird.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 20, 2011)

I dont even like it! I think the smell is what I craved. Of course, I used to eat those in the middle of the night with my friends, in my car-a busted ass 72 Chevy Nova (before I fixed it up). The windows wouldnt go down, so in the middle of winter/summer, and after eating nearly a dozen, farting would commence. 
Of course, mine being the worst, I made at least one person a month puke like a bitch.
It was even better when I tried to light my farts on fire with a Bic.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 22, 2011)

*231.8 bitches!!*

Back Squats
265-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Step Ups 3x8
70s-7, 7, 7
Horizontal Leg Press 3x12
145-12, 12, 160-8
1) BB Curls 5x5
110-5, 5, 4 1/2, 4, 3
Incline DB Curls 3x8
40s-8, 7, 6
Close grip cable pulldowns 3x12 
180-12, 12, 12
Seated calf work 3x12-20
120-20, 20, 130-12
Weighted Ab Work 
175-12, 10, 10

Cardio: 23 minutes sprints


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 22, 2011)

Great lookin workout. 

Any plans to mix the workouts up any time soon or going to just stick with it until you closer to the show?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 22, 2011)

Chris Aceto says why change what's working, so I'm taking that advice. Most likely I may switch my assistance work, but generally, everything will stay the same. Even the diet-if it continues to work its magic.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 23, 2011)

Did a little change-just for today, but still did the same areas. 

Back width: 
Chins without weight or chains: 10x10
Standing Military Press: 140-10x10
Ab work

Sprints 20 minutes, LISS cardio 40 minutes. 

Plan on eating like a monster tonight, so I've purposely kept fat and carbs low until tonight. Big 35 year tradition with my father, brothers, cousins and of course my friends and son. Picture 200+ Italians (all male) in an Italian restaurant. Sort of like something out of Goodfellas, and looking the part everywhere you go.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 23, 2011)

Enjoy the evening, sounds like it would be a great time. 

And Merry Christmas to you and your family. 

And don't be a


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and yours. I love the EliteFTS grinch!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 24, 2011)

*Food hangovers suck.*

RDLs 5x5
325-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Good Mornings 3x8
105-8, 8, 8
Leg curls 3x12
135-10, 10, 10
Leg Ext 3x12-20
130-12, 12, 12
Close Grip Bench 5x5
225-5, 5, 5, 5, 4
Pushdown 3x8-12
115-10, 10, 10
Stdg Calf Raise 3x10
205-8, 8, 8
Ab work 4 high rep sets

Cardio 20 minute sprints (no time for more)


----------



## x~factor (Dec 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> RDLs 5x5
> 325-5, 5, 5, 5, 5



What weights/reps do you use leading up to 325 lbs?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 24, 2011)

x~factor said:


> What weights/reps do you use leading up to 325 lbs?



135 for 5, 225-3, 315-1


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 24, 2011)

Me to, great christmas eve workout you had. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Me to, great christmas eve workout you had.
> 
> Merry Christmas



You too O. Merry Christmas!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I dont even like it! I think the smell is what I craved. Of course, I used to eat those in the middle of the night with my friends, in my car-a busted ass 72 Chevy Nova (before I fixed it up). The windows wouldnt go down, so in the middle of winter/summer, and after eating nearly a dozen, farting would commence.
> Of course, mine being the worst, I made at least one person a month puke like a bitch.
> It was even better when I tried to light my farts on fire with a Bic.


Ah.... the good old days!  Nothing like downing 10-12 White Castles, and then clearing a room full of people 

I must of missed it.  What type of diet are you doing right now?  On CKD I discovered that as long as I keep my carbs in the 22g-28g daily range, I am one of the lucky few that can start a carb up Friday nite, thru Saturday and pretty much eat whatever I want and still get great results as long as I don't go crazy.

Merry Christmas Juggs!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 25, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ah.... the good old days!  Nothing like downing 10-12 White Castles, and then clearing a room full of people
> 
> I must of missed it.  What type of diet are you doing right now?  On CKD I discovered that as long as I keep my carbs in the 22g-28g daily range, I am one of the lucky few that can start a carb up Friday nite, thru Saturday and pretty much eat whatever I want and still get great results as long as I don't go crazy.
> 
> Merry Christmas Juggs!


Merry Christmas!

I am currently on a rotating carb cycle. High is 130g a day of carbs and low is 10-20g, protein a 1g per pound of goal weight and fat is .5g of goal weight. This may change as I get down to a lower fat%.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 26, 2011)

Bent-over rows 5x5
210-5, 5, 3, 3, 3
V-bar rows 3x8
180-8, 7, 6
Flat Bench Press 5x5 
250-5, 5, 5, 5, 5 DS
DB Incline Press 3x8
85s-8, 7, 7
Low cable flies 3x12
40-8, 8, 8
Sprints: Elliptical, 23 minutes.

Posing practice 10 minutes


----------



## x~factor (Dec 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> 135 for 5, 225-3, 315-1



Nice! Thinking of doing 5x5 for the new year. Would this be recommended if someone is going on a cut?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 26, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Nice! Thinking of doing 5x5 for the new year. Would this be recommended if someone is going on a cut?



Usually, I'd recommend a multiple rep scheme for someone cutting such as the case in what I'm doing. 5x5 is usually reserved for gaining mass or when a caloric surplus continues. When you're doing 5x5, all over, the calorie deficit tends to weaken you in a matter of time unless you're assisted.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Usually, I'd recommend a multiple rep scheme for someone cutting such as the case in what I'm doing. 5x5 is usually reserved for gaining mass or when a caloric surplus continues. When you're doing 5x5, all over, the calorie deficit tends to weaken you in a matter of time unless you're assisted.



Thanks man. I've been reading up on this and, man, there are dozens of different variations on how to go about doing this. Its suppose to be as simple as 5 sets and 5 reps but its not. LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 27, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Thanks man. I've been reading up on this and, man, there are dozens of different variations on how to go about doing this. Its suppose to be as simple as 5 sets and 5 reps but its not. LOL



My current training protocol is Baby Got Back. The sets work like this: 

First exercise 5x5 (heavy compound)
Second exercise 3x8 (another compound)
Third (optional) exercise 3x8-12 (I like an isolation exercise here)

Here's Built's article. Quite literally, it changed the way I trained all of my clients. The beauty of it is, it can be used in either a cut, a recomp or a bulk. 

Since I'm cutting, I plan next week to add little intensifiers to it, such as dropsets, trisets, and giant sets. This will be done for only 12 weeks, as I expect to take a 5 day layoff after the contest and enjoy a month of maintaining what I've cut down to, before starting juggernaut+531 and a caloric surplus.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 27, 2011)

Back squats 5x5
275-5, 4, 4, 3, 3
Step ups 3x8
70s-8, 75s-6, 6
Horizontal leg press 3x12
160-8, 8, 8
Pull Throughs 4x12-20
120-12, 12, 12, 12
Barbell curls 5x5
110-5, 5, 5, 4, 3 1/2
Incline DB curls /ss/ Cable Pulldowns 3x12
40s-8, 45s-6, 6
190-12, 12, 12

Cardio: Spin class 1 hour


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2011)

Why is it that pull through's always make me think of happy gilmore. 

And you switched to back squats now?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 27, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Why is it that pull through's always make me think of happy gilmore.
> 
> And you switched to back squats now?



LOL Got me!!??
I switched to back squats about 2-3 weeks back, maybe 4. I needed to see how I worked them. I'm happy I did. My legs got bigger overnight. My traps are goofy now.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 27, 2011)

Just installed Ice Cream Sandwich into my G2x. Fucking CRAZY!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Just installed Ice Cream Sandwich into my G2x. Fucking CRAZY!!!


 
Jealous, samsung is taking forever to release it on there hardware.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 27, 2011)

Get the alpha version. Actually pretty stable.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> LOL Got me!!??
> I switched to back squats about 2-3 weeks back, maybe 4. I needed to see how I worked them. I'm happy I did. My legs got bigger overnight. My traps are goofy now.


 
Won't let me embedd it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KsaAdKRkaA&feature=related

Skip to: 2:40 

Guess I didn't notice the switch, been kinda crazy around and trying to keep up hasn't always been easy. 

Goofy traps? Gotta explain that one.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 27, 2011)

It looks like my traps grew to a new level. I always had good traps, but now, apparently, my wife said they look like sub rolls.







I'll be posting a 12 week mark this weekend. You'll see.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mine in the last year have grown as well. I attribute alot of it to the facepulls/kelso's/deads combo. 

Haven't done shrugs in I don't know how long. 

Looking foward to the progress pix. 

So starting next week going to officially start the carb cycling routine, want to lose 20 by the end of March.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 29, 2011)

You can do it! 
Stay the course, and for craps sake, caloric tracking works wonders!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 29, 2011)

Chins with chains 5x5
30-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
High rows 3x8
260-8, 7, 7
DB pullovers 3x12
85-12, 10, 9
Rear laterals 3x10
25s-10, 10, 10
Arnold Press 5x5
55s-5, 5, 60s-5, 5, 65s-5 (switched to arnies up to the contest)
DB side laterals 3x12
30s-10, 9, 7
High rep shrugs 2x12-20
135-20, 155-20

sprints on treadmill, 23 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 30, 2011)

RDL 5x5
335-5, 5, 5, 5, 355-3 (new PR)
Good Mornings 3x8
110-6, 7, 6
Leg Curls 3x12
140-13, 150-10, 9
Leg Ext (toes out) 3x12-20
130-14, 13, 13
Close Grip Bench 5x5
220-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Tricep Pushdown 3x8
115-12, 120-10, 9

Cardio: Spin, 1 hour


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lesnar or Overeem?

I'm thinking Lesnar because he has a big point to prove after fighiting like crap last time out.

Your RDL's are insane, more than I'm deading right now.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 30, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Lesnar or Overeem?
> 
> I'm thinking Lesnar because he has a big point to prove after fighiting like crap last time out.
> 
> Your RDL's are insane, more than I'm deading right now.



Always liked Lessner. Fucking powerhouse. 
Rdls; I'm going for 400lbs. In three weeks.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> RDL 5x5
> 335-5, 5, 5, 5, 355-3 (new PR)



Congrats on the PR!!! But can you do that on the 5x5 program? LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2011)

yes sir!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Years Juggers!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Happy New Years Juggers!



Thanks Cap. You too. Dont get to shitfaced!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2011)

*Gironda-inspired specialization day (circuit training style)*

Chest
Plyo Pushups 3xfailure (explosive)
8, 7, 5
DB Incline Bench 3x4-6 (power)
65-6, 70-6, 5
Dips 3x8-15 (pump/hypertrophy)
8, 8, 8
Quads
Jumping squat 3x20 (explosive)
20, 15, 12
Goblet sumo squat 3x4-6 (power)
60-6, 65-6, 5
Toes out leg extension 3x8-15 (pump/hypertrophy)
95-15, 12, 9
Calves
2 Stair Jumps (balance weight on front of foot)  3xfailure (explosive)
8, 8, 9
Standing Smith Calf Raise 3x4-6 (power)
245-6, 6, 6
Seated Calf 3x8-15 (pump/hypertrophy)
90-15, 15, 9

Cardio: LISS 30 mins


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like a marathon session. Hope you had a fun new years.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a GREAT new years eve and spent some time with great friends and amazing cousins! I spent it in the Tropicana; what a party atmosphere! Sandy and I got a comped room from a friend. I had a killer cigar and a glass of 12 year old Pinch, courtesy of the hotel and a nice bottle of champagne which I shared with my cousins and friends, also on the hotel.  
I came home insanely tired the next day. 

The shitty workout was worth the fun

Rows 5x5
210-4, 4, 3, 3, 3
VBar rows 3x8
180-8, 8, 190-6
Flat BB bench press 5x5
250-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Low incline DB bench press 3x8
85s-8, 8, 7
Low cable flies 3x12
40-8, 8, 8, 8

sprints 23 minutes, level 5 on treadmill


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 3, 2012)

Back squats 5x5
275-5, 5, 5, 4, 4
Step ups 3x8
75s-8, 7, 6
Horizontal leg press 3x12
160-12, 12, 12
Pull Throughs 4x12-20
120-15, 13, 14, 12
Barbell curls 5x5
110-5, 5, 5, 5, 5
Incline DB curls /ss/ Underhand pullups 3x12
45s-6, 6, 6
7, 6, 7

Cardio: Spin class 1 hour


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2012)

Sick at 12 weeks out. This sucks. I'm still going to workout, but not at 100%. I need to do something other than sitting on my fat ass. I changed my macros a bit, they are working. I am about the same as two weeks ago, but I look totally different. Weird.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2012)

Just wrote this on my gym FB page:

To train or not to train...that is the question when you're sick. I'm getting ready for a contest, and the issue I have is, not whether to train or not, but how far to push the intensity. 
If you have upper respiratory congestion, perhaps training (at not so high an intensity) can break things up inside. I always train when I have a sore throat or sniffles. I'm run down, but I can't stop training. 
If I am sick below the neck and have a cough, FORGET IT. 

According to an article posted on Ask the Coaches: Training/Racing While Sick | Running Times Magazine 
Dr. Randy Eichner recommends the "neck check." If there is no fever and all of the symptoms are above the neck—congestion, sore throat, etc.—then an easy workout would be OK. If symptoms are below the neck—significant cough, muscle aches, etc.—then a day off is in order. Pushing too hard may prolong the course of the illness and increase the potential for complications.

If you pass the neck check and your temperature is normal, you might consider racing, but your performance may not be up to par. Pushing the pace may also cause protracted illness. This can sometimes cause symptoms similar to chronic fatigue syndrome, negatively impacting your training for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2012)

I think in most situations a light workout that gets the blood flowing can be a good thing in terms of clearing waste products, raising core temperature etc. But yeah, anything serious or contagious i tend to just keep away.

Bodyweight squats in your house are just as good, or wrap up warm and have a light jog.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy new year Gaz. 

I didnt do delts and back width yesterday, plus some light cardio which was a small challenge. I kept my thermal long sleeve on and worked up a small sweat doing that. I was weak as hell but did feel much better afterwards.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2012)

*229.2lbs...9lbs left, 11 weeks to go*

I've been getting nags in my joints as of late, and being sick has made me think I'm over-training. Charles Poloquin has a protocol out called_ German Body Composition training_. It enables you to feel pumped, continue hypertrophy and cut fat completely. An added benefit is that the routine will last about 45 minutes. 
At this point, 11 weeks out, I'm going to do the next ten weeks with the following routine. The eleventh week will be set aside for carb depletion and circuit training, plus posing. 

I love the _Baby Got Back routine_. When I get back to "normal" training, I'm going to do that for 8 weeks and then hit the _Juggernaut Method+531_ for assistance work. Basically, I want to get strong again, and depending on whether I hit the top 3 in this contest, that will dictate whether or not I stay in bodybuilding or switch COMPLETELY over to Strongman....yes I'm considering it once more, because it turns out my doctor says I can do it.

So without further ado, here is my training for the next ten weeks.

D*ay 1: Chest & Back*
Flat DB Presses superset with Barbell Rows
3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 60 seconds rest

Dips superset with Narrow Grip Chins
3 Sets each / 10 reps per set / 60 seconds rest

Hammer Incline Press superset with Deadlifts
3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 60 seconds rest

*Day 3: Legs & Calves*
Leg Extensions superset with Lying Leg Curl
3 Sets each / 10 reps per set / 60 seconds rest

Squats superset with Stiff Leg Deadlifts
3 Sets each / 12 - 15 reps per set / 90 seconds rest

Hack Squat superset with Standing Calf Raise
3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 60 seconds rest

*Day 4: Delts, Triceps and Biceps*
Barbell Shoulder Press superset with Barbell Curls
3 Sets each / 10 reps per set / 30 seconds rest

Rear Delt Machine superset with Tricep Pushdowns
3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 30 seconds rest

DB Lateral Raise superset with Hammer Curls
3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 30 seconds rest

Seated Tricep DB Extension superset with DB Shrugs
3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 30 seconds rest 

DAY 1: Chest & Back
DAY 2: Rest
DAY 3: Legs & Calves
DAY 4: Delts, Triceps and Biceps
DAY 5: Rest
DAY 6: Repeat Day 1


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 7, 2012)

Squats superset with stiff legs do not sound fun in my book.

Are the nags all over Jug or at more specific joints? (not sure if I worded that very well)


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2012)

Really just shoulders and knees.
Actually, i kind of like the combination!

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2012)

Day 1: Chest & Back
Flat DB Presses superset with Barbell Rows
3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 60 seconds rest
Started light, will get progressively heavier. 
65s-12, 12, 12
135-10, 10, 9
(what a fucking burn!!)

Dips superset with Narrow Grip Chins
3 Sets each / 10 reps per set / 60 seconds rest
BW-8, 8, 8
BW-6, 6, 5

Hammer Incline Press superset with Deadlifts
3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 60 seconds rest
220-12, 10, 9
235-12, 12, 12 (omigod!!!!!)

Sprints-23 minutes, plus posing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

This routine should really give some awesome pumps and burns. 

On the hammer incline if your shoulder starts to tweak swap it out, since I stopped using that machine that shoulder pain has gone away.  Just my $.02

So you going to stick with your G-men over the packers?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm a diehard G-man fan. I cant let up on the boys now!!

I actually have a better hammer bench than Hammer. It's from Cybex. Great little device. I just put hammer down because everyone knows what it is.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah I think that might be the game of the week coming up, Saints/49er's has potential as well.

G-men are coming on and got healthy at the perfect time. 

You taking anything for the joint pain, or just changing up the routine?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2012)

Agreed on the Gs. 
I am changing the routine only. I have added ten extra grams of fish oil with the 15g already used, so it should be better in a month.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2012)

*Amazing how low the weight goes when doing this...*

This felt like one big sprint session. 


Day 2: Legs & Calves
Leg Extensions superset with Lying Leg Curl
3 Sets each / 10 reps per set / 60 seconds rest
110-10, 10, 10
110-10, 10, 10

Squats superset with DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts
3 Sets each / 12 - 15 reps per set / 90 seconds rest
(This sucks)185-15, 13, 12
65s-15, 12, 11

Smith Hack Squat 3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 60 seconds rest
superset with Seated Calf Raise 3 Sets each / 12-20 reps per set / 60 seconds rest
115-8, 8, 8
100-20, 15, 12

Walking on the treadmill took a whole new meaning LOL 
35 minutes LISS.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow...3 hours later and I am still feeling a pump. This is nuts.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> This felt like one big sprint session.
> 
> 
> Day 2: Legs & Calves
> ...


 





YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Wow...3 hours later and I am still feeling a pump. This is nuts.


 
So it worked.  how are the knee's feeling?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2012)

Knees are good, but the DOMS fucking kicked in quick!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2012)

*DOMS on the legs is amazing. I love it.*

Day 3: Delts, Triceps and Biceps
Barbell Shoulder Press superset with Barbell Curls
3 Sets each / 10 reps per set / 30 seconds rest
115-10, 9, 8
65-10, 10, 10

Rear Delt Laterals superset with Tricep Pushdowns
3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 30 seconds rest
20s-12, 12, 12
100-12, 110-10, 9

DB Lateral (side) Raise superset with Hammer Curls
3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 30 seconds rest
15s-12, 12, 12
40s-12, 12, 11

Seated Tricep DB Extension superset with DB Shrugs
3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 30 seconds rest 
80-12, 12, 10
80s-11, 12, 9

Cardio; sprints 25 mins


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 11, 2012)

So your delts feel like bowling balls after that workout.

I sometimes wonder if I'm the only sick bastard who loves the feeling of DOMS in the legs after a killer leg day.

I'm almost out of my GNC multi's, and need to stock up on my Strike so any ETA on when your multi's are coming in?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> So your delts feel like bowling balls after that workout.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if I'm the only sick bastard who loves the feeling of DOMS in the legs after a killer leg day.
> 
> I'm almost out of my GNC multi's, and need to stock up on my Strike so any ETA on when your multi's are coming in?



I think Arnold had it right when he said the pump is like cumming. I feel the same about DOMS...is that weird?
Vita+Complete should be at our facility very soon, like in a two or three days. I'll let you know asap. 
My delts were showing veins I never knew existed!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2012)

It's in! Pre-order details coming soon.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2012)

*228.4lbs*

Day 1: Chest & Back
Flat DB Presses superset with Barbell Rows 3x8 - 12 (60 seconds rest)
75s-12, 12, 10
135-9, 9, 8

Dips superset with Narrow Grip Chins 3x8 - 12 (60 seconds rest)
BW-8, 7, 6
BW-6, 5, 6

Hammer Incline Press superset with Deadlifts 3x8 - 12 (60 seconds rest)
230-8, 7, 7
245-10, 9, 9

Sprints-25 minutes+20 minutes LISS, plus posing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

So with these fast paced superset style workouts have you cut back on the cardio?

And enough about pizza on facebook if you make it through the show without pizza I'll buy you a damn pizza.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2012)

The old dips/chins superset I've always been too scared to try it, must be real tough!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2012)

Dips/Chins is horrible. Nice workouts!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> So with these fast paced superset style workouts have you cut back on the cardio?
> 
> And enough about pizza on facebook if you make it through the show without pizza I'll buy you a damn pizza.



LMFAO promise???
I havent cut back on cardio, since what I'm doing presently appears to be working.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Dips/Chins is horrible. Nice workouts!



Thanks Gaz-the pump is absolutely incredible. It's a true challenge. I do like that that the workout only takes 35 minutes at the most. 
Dave it plainly sucks, but holy shit what a difference in the way I look. 

I actually dont like the last set-the hammer incline with the deads. I am sitting almost 5 minutes huffing and puffing, completely wiped out.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> LMFAO promise???


 
Yep, 1 large your choice. 



juggernaut said:


> I actually dont like the last set-the hammer incline with the deads. I am sitting almost 5 minutes huffing and puffing, completely wiped out.


 
I thought this combo looked insane.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2012)

nice!!





That combo is sick. I am literally dead by the end. I dont think I have anything left after that final set.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 14, 2012)

Bloody love pizza


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 15, 2012)

Day 2: Legs & Calves
Leg Extensions superset with Lying Leg Curl 3 x10 60 seconds rest
110-10, 120-10, 10
110-10, 120-10, 9

Squats superset with DB Stiff Leg Deadlifts 3x12 90 seconds rest
185-15, 13, 9
65s-12, 13, 12

Smith Hack Squat 3x12 60 seconds rest
superset with Seated Calf Raise 3x12-20 reps per set / 60 seconds rest
115-12, 8, 8
100-16, 15, 12

Standing Calf Raise 3x10 (nice burn from seated calf coming first)
165-8, 8, 8

Cardio 35 minutes LISS.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

Lookin huge in spin class these days:


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> nice!!



Woah that looks really good. Just think how great it'll taste free if you can make it that long. 

And of course I'll need confirmation by Sandy (sp?).


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 15, 2012)

Sandy will feed it to me, she said.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2012)

Day 3: Delts, Triceps and Biceps
Barbell Shoulder Press superset with Barbell Curls 3x10 / 30 seconds rest
115-12, 10, 8
70-10, 10, 80-8

Rear Delt Laterals superset with Tricep Pushdowns
3x12 / 30 seconds rest
25s-12, 10, 9
115-12, 10, 7

DB Lateral (side) Raise superset with Hammer Curls
3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 30 seconds rest
20s-12, 12, 12
40s-12, 11, 8

Seated Tricep DB Extension superset with DB Shrugs
3 Sets each / 8 - 12 reps per set / 30 seconds rest 
80-12, 12, 12
80s-11, 12, 9

Cardio;  1 hour spin


----------



## x~factor (Jan 16, 2012)

I like your current split. Exactly what I'm looking after my 5x5!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2012)

X, the short rest periods beat the shit out me, even on delt and arm day. Quads and hams day is just short of vomitting, especially since 90 seconds IS NOT enough to recover. The only drawback I have about the routine is the short rest periods. As a cutting routine, it rocks.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 16, 2012)

looks good, so what's up with those progress pics for us to make fun of?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL I will post one this weekend. Dont worry, I'm still going strong. The fucking ab fat is annoying me. I can see that I will be ready though. Just trying to get rid of the those final pockets of blubba.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you feel shrugs really make a difference, be Interested in your opinion? Never really don't them just relied on deads and facepulls so far for the traps/ upper back area!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2012)

Monster workouts as usual....

As an Eagles fan..... cough, cough, hack, hack, gag, gag.....  Congrats on kicking the Packers ass. I'll admit it, I was routing for the Giants the whole game. NFC East baby!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Do you feel shrugs really make a difference, be Interested in your opinion? Never really don't them just relied on deads and facepulls so far for the traps/ upper back area!



Be curious to get your take aswell Jugg. I've been doing more shrugging lately and i'm getting a lot out of it. I really enjoy it too.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Do you feel shrugs really make a difference, be Interested in your opinion? Never really don't them just relied on deads and facepulls so far for the traps/ upper back area!


I have easy traps to grow. Do I think they make difference? Well, they're quick to respond with both deads and FPs; ordinarily, I tend to leave shrugs out because I like to get them done with FPs and deads, but I have been enjoying the effects from just doing shrugs. I swear in two weeks they've gotten thicker. I did some posing in the mirror yesterday and my coach wanted me to do a most muscular with my hands curled in front, where I like to do hands on hips. I was literally stunned. I'm seeing veins on them, which makes me work even harder. 
So, do I think it's necessary? No. Do I like what I'm getting from it? Yes.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Monster workouts as usual....
> 
> As an Eagles fan..... cough, cough, hack, hack, gag, gag.....  Congrats on kicking the Packers ass. I'll admit it, I was routing for the Giants the whole game. NFC East baby!



I've noticed that the Gmen are getting the respect they're due. Most of the ESPN coverage has been tilted to, well the Packers didnt play their best, or the Packers werent on their game...etc. 
the Giants played hard and not to disrespect the Packers, who are an incredible team, I truly feel that the Gs were hungrier. In the end, Rodgers made a few missed attempts, a few catches slipped, but the Giants wanted it more.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2012)

Day 1: Chest & Back
Flat DB Presses superset with Barbell Rows 3x8 - 12 (60 seconds rest)
75s-12, 12, 12
135-12, 12, 12

Dips superset with Narrow Grip Chins 3x8 - 12 (60 seconds rest)
BW-9, 9, 6
BW-7, 8, 6

Hammer Incline Press superset with Deadlifts 3x8 - 12 (60 seconds rest)
230-9, 9, 7
245-12, 12, 12 (WOW I had to sit for five minutes to catch my breath on the last set)

Sprints-20 minutes+30 minutes LISS, plus posing.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 17, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Day 1: Chest & Back
> Flat DB Presses superset with Barbell Rows 3x8 - 12 (60 seconds rest)
> 75s-12, 12, 12
> 135-12, 12, 12
> ...




I always knew you were a POSER.  Now, since I'm too lazy to read your entire journal.....I'm guessing you're to be in a show?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2012)

a poser??? WTF?  
Yes, 9.5 weeks out. 
But depending on my placing-most likely my last, since I want to get back to strongman. BADLY.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2012)

I need some days off. Anyone want to cover me for my gym??? zzzzzz


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2012)

In the doctors office. Fucking either sprained or fractured my fucking wrist.  Not cool!!

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## x~factor (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow. That will surely ruin the rest of your day. I hope it's not as bad as you think.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 18, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I need some days off. Anyone want to cover me for my gym??? zzzzzz



Heck yeah....DaMayor ain't gots no job.

Aw Snap! That was yesterday.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2012)

Damayor, you're hired. You work for free right?

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Wow. That will surely ruin the rest of your day. I hope it's not as bad as you think.



Bad news is, I cant train for two weeks. 
Good news is, just a sprain. So the doctor's two weeks means one week of no training.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 18, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Damayor, you're hired. You work for free right?
> Sent from my G2x
> using Taptalk



I'll work for tuna....how about that?




juggernaut said:


> Bad news is, I cant train for two weeks.
> Good news is, just a sprain. *So the doctor's two weeks means one week of no training*.



Yep. Or four days followed by a heavy duty wrist brace and a double dose of cissus quadrangulis.  Then again, you might not want to follow my recommendations...I'm the guy who's connective tissue has left town.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2012)

Actually, I think you're definitely spot-on.
Low carb, wrist brace is on now, RICE for a week with shitloads of cardio, and cissus to follow. I will beat this fucking thing into the ground.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 18, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Actually, I think you're definitely spot-on.
> Low carb, wrist brace is on now, RICE for a week with shitloads of cardio, and cissus to follow.* I will beat this fucking thing into the ground.*



Hells yeah!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 19, 2012)

*Cant hold me down bitch!*

Ok, I knew this was going to be a shitty workout, but I forged ahead and made some adaptations to make it not so "wrist related". I didnt have that bad of a workout. 

Leg Ext /ss/ Leg Curls 3x10 (60 second rest)
120-10, 10, 11
120-10, 130-10, 9
Horizontal Leg Press (substituted for squats-I know, there's no comparison) /ss/ Zercher Good Mornings from power rack 3x12-15 (90 second rest)
130-15, 15, 15
95-15, 15, 15 (incredible burn!)

Smith Hack Squat 3x12 /ss/ 
Seated Calf Press 3x12-20
105-12, 10, 9
100-15, 14, 14

4x Ab work (higher reps, all bodyweight and isometrics)

Cardio 20 min sprints + 25 LISS


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 19, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Ok, I knew this was going to be a shitty workout, but I forged ahead and made some adaptations to make it not so "wrist related". I didnt have that bad of a workout.
> 
> Leg Ext /ss/ Leg Curls 3x10 (60 second rest)
> 120-10, 10, 11
> ...



That's not entirely terrible.  You are injured, yeah?
And don't think that DaMayor won't be doing leg presses this week instead of squats. Leg press has its place, even if it isn't the same as squats......especially if one wants to protect one's pride....and one's anal sphinctor.... during one's first week back in the gym. Homie ain't squattin' no little weights....dats embarraskin'.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 19, 2012)

The vertical leg pess's are badass as well. 

Great lookin workout Juggers.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks brothers. I tried. Doc said 2 weeks out...ppsssshhh yeah right...pulllllease.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2012)

Wish I would have taken 4-6 weeks off like my doc said, instead of the 2 weeks I did.  Might have saved me a year's worth of anguish, a $5,000 (out of my pocket) surgery to repair a complete tear of the rotator cuff, and months of PT.... Something to think about.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 19, 2012)

So it went from 2 weeks to 1 week to just 1 day?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm retarded X. 
JD you're bringing up very valid points. What could be very simple now, can snowball out of control. Point taken. I will refrain from any weight training...god this is going to suck. :/


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like somebody's going to be adding follistatin to their precontest prep from labpe


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm one of those "find a way to train around" injuries. 

I've just had a lot (ok almost all) of really crappy doctors when it comes to injuries. MRI's to see what's happening to figure out how to train around things I've learned come in handy though.

Good luck Juggernaut, you'll find a way to hit the stage lookin awesome.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 20, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I will refrain from *any weight training*...god this is going to suck. :/



You still have legs, don't ya? Just get a youngster to load the bar for ya, Grandpa.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Looks like somebody's going to be adding follistatin to their precontest prep from labpe



Seriously??!


----------



## CG (Jan 20, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Seriously??!



Yep, check out the thread homes!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow! 

Still OSL is a smart friggin guy. I have his peptide assault logs in my bookmarks. He has a good style of writing.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> You still have legs, don't ya? Just get a youngster to load the bar for ya, Grandpa.


FU!!! 
Truthfully legs went pretty well considering the shit I had to do. I just did cardio and my knuckles and fingers went purple and swelled up. WTF??


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 20, 2012)

WTF your turning into Barney. 

Your gonna have to elevate your hands, so you can do cardio like the ref after a touchdown is scored.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

BAWWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## x~factor (Jan 20, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I've just had a lot (ok almost all) of really crappy doctors when it comes to injuries. MRI's to see what's happening to figure out how to train around things I've learned come in handy though.



That's why I never go to see a doctor, they tell you nothing but bad news. Who wants to hear that?!?!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

I have to go because I have epilepsy. I hate the meds/bad news/doctors, but unfortunately it's necessity.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> JD you're bringing up very valid points. What could be very simple now, can snowball out of control. Point taken. I will refrain from any weight training...god this is going to suck. :/


You are awesome.... a couple of more weeks is not going to make a difference.  Worst case, do a another show a few months later!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 21, 2012)

I did actually look at the schedule and there are several Bev Francis run shows in the times close. So, I get to eat my carbs and rehab too. I still want to aim for this show, but it's no biggie if I cant make it. Besides, work comes first. Gotta heal so I can train my clients.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2012)

Day 1: Chest & Back
Flat Machine Presses (boo) superset with Barbell Rows 3x8 - 12 (60 seconds rest)

Feebly attempted dips (wrist sucked) superset with Narrow Grip Chins 3x8 - 12 (60 seconds rest)

Hammer Incline Press superset with Deadlifts 3x8 - 12 (60 seconds rest)
230-10, 10, 10
255-12, 11, 11 

Sprints-20 minutes+30 minutes LISS, plus posing.

Comments: The wrist is slowly healing. The fingers are still swollen, wrist couldnt do anything on dips so I found bench dips to be easier today, even though they aren't really the same thing. I'm getting antsy for this to heal and I'm making myself nuts.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm like x I swerve the doctors as much as possible


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I'm going to have to take the doctor's advice. This isn't healing right. 

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 22, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I think I'm going to have to take the doctor's advice. This isn't healing right.



Well you can't say you didn't try. 

Sometimes it's worth losing a little battle to win the war. 

"I say never be complete.  I say stop being perfect.  I say let's evolve.  Let the chips fall where they may."  ~Fight Club

"No fear.  No distractions.  The ability to let that which does not matter truly slide."  ~Fight Club


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 22, 2012)

Well put O. Cardio only. FUCK.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 22, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I think I'm going to have to take the doctor's advice. This isn't healing right.
> Sent from my G2x
> using Taptalk



True, true. Better safe than sorry. Suck it up=Less downtime.



juggernaut said:


> [Well put O.] *Cardio only. FUCK*.



Injury or not, this is my attitude torwards cardio in general.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2012)

30 minute hill intervals and 30 minutes low impact cardio. 875 calories bitchslapped.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you know about voltaren gel? Its a topical anti inflammatory and pain reducing cream. it's prescription only in the states but almost any doctor will prescribe it. I use it on all my injuries.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2012)

Just ordered it. Thanks for the mention. 

https://www.alldaychemist.com/1178-voveran-.html


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Just ordered it. Thanks for the mention.
> 
> https://www.alldaychemist.com/1178-voveran-.html




no problem bro. heal fast


when do you plan to do the folli? after you are completely healed?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you Vibrant. Will do.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Just ordered it. Thanks for the mention.
> 
> https://www.alldaychemist.com/1178-voveran-.html


 
Let me know how it works, might have to put it in my arsenal of "next time I fuck something up" list.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2012)

Damn, sorry to hear about this shit, man. How you feeling?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Gaz. It's getting better. I did cardio yesterday and it didnt swell up like it has been doing in the past. I also laid off weight training until I no longer need the cast or feel confident to do some things with it on. It's more of mind thing right now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I think I'm going to have to take the doctor's advice. This isn't healing right.


You'll survive.  The time off will do wonders for healing all of the aches and pains you haven't mentioned.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2012)

Funny that you mention that JD. I had a nagging shoulder, a bicep problem and twinge in my back. ALL GONE. I agree, it has been good in a way. Plus, I did a bit of yoga-lame I know, but I needed to do something. Aside from elliptical work and cutting most carbs out from my diet this week, I managed to drop a pound which isnt too shabby.
The wrist is better today, remarkably.I'm still wearing the cast, but dont think I need it after today. I will attempt a warmup workout tomorrow just to wake up the body and see how that fares. I'm feeling much better mentally, thanks to my friends and family, and of course you guys. Let's see if I'm still in the run. 
*
9 weeks and 2 days*
65 days
1574 hours
94452 minutes
5667149 seconds

Every meal, every minute, every workout counts from here on in.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 26, 2012)

*Yep....I work ooooooout!!!*

I'm baaaaaack....
I did a trial workout without deadlifts today just to see how it felt. Needless to say, i went apeshit.

*a) Flat DB bench /ss/ flat flies 5x10 (60 rest)*
65s-10, 10 8, 8, 8 (pain was there, but not excruciating)
35s-10, 10, 10, 10, 10

*b) Incline Hammer bench /ss/ incline flies 5x10-12 (60 rest)*
I went light to protect the wrist and put the cast back on. Much better. 
160-12, 12, 12, 10, 10
30s-12, 12, 12, 12, 12 (burn)

*c) Bodyweight chins /ss/ straight arm pulldown 5x12 (60 rest)*
10, 8, 7, 6, 4
90-12, 12, 9, 9, 9

*d) Bent rows /ss/ kelso shrugs 5x12 (60 rest)*
95-10, 11, 8, 8, 8
65-12, 12, 12, 12, 12

This is where I was going to stop, but those dips were sorely missed. I took the cast off, went to my dip stand and blew it away. 
*e) Chest dips /ss/ lat pulldowns 3x12 (60 rest)*
7, 8, 5, 6, 6
190-9, 8, 9, 9, 8

Faahhhhhhtigued, and very, VERY happy. 

30 minutes sprints on elliptical, level 5

Trashed.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 26, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I'm baaaaaack....
> I did a trial workout without deadlifts today just to see how it felt. Needless to say, i went apeshit.
> 
> *a) Flat DB bench /ss/ flat flies 5x10 (60 rest)*
> ...



You better keep an eye on that wrist, over-anxious-man.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 26, 2012)

Absolutely. So far, no swelling and no pain in a few hours. Hopefully, this will be done with. But I am taking your advice, trust me.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 26, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Absolutely. So far, no swelling and no pain in a few hours. Hopefully, this will be done with. But I am taking your advice, trust me.



I am the King of turning temporary injuries into chronic conditions, lol. One of my very, very few flaws, lol.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad the injury is healing well


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad things are going well.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2012)

I wanted to post a followup the day after. My chest is shot and so are my lats. My wrist feels no pain, except some slight swelling. Certain moves do annoy it, but after working 12 hours of training clients, it wasnt that bad. I'm off from work today, as I promised Sandy I would take a full day off, no tablet, no phone and no interruptions. I only have the phone on in case work needs me. 

So, I would like to thank everyone for keeping me adjusted and my head in the clear. It was a sucky week, but I'm glad I got through it unscathed. 

Also, submit an email to beyondnutrition@verizon.net and enter *TAKE20OFF *in the subject line on your next purchase of anything BN has to offer. This is for the weekend only. Vita+ Complete is selling well. Strike is starting to sell faster because everyone is getting ready for summer. Of course All Day Whey and All in 1 are simply incredible in their own right. 

And don't forget to like us on FB!

Peace nigs!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 2-from yesterday*

Squat /ss/ Step ups 5x8-10 (60 rest)
190-10, 10, 8, 9, 7
35s-10, 10, 50s-10, 9, 8

Leg ext /ss/ leg curl 5x8-10 (60 rest)
110-10, 10, 10, 115-10, 10
115-10, 10, 125-10, 9

DB RDL /ss/ Zercher good morning 5x8-10 (60)
65s-10, 8, 8, 8, 8
95-10, 8, 8, 7, 6

Calf on horizontal  leg press 3x10
/ss/ 
Seated calf  3x12-20 (45 rest)
100-10, 10, 10
70-12, 10, 11

Medium pull ab work 4x12-15 (30 second rest)
145-15, 15, 15, 15

Cardio 15 minute sprints + 30 minutes LISS


----------



## davegmb (Jan 29, 2012)

Superset HELL


----------



## davegmb (Jan 29, 2012)

Deload week on 5/3/1, is that just for the main lifts or the accessory lifts too?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 29, 2012)

LOL it isnt deload-that's timed sets with seriously short rest periods to increase intensity and create a fat burning environment similar to sprinting.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 29, 2012)

Haha you've got your wires crossed, because I changed the topic of conversation randomly! I knew your workout wasn't a Deload it looks brutal, its just I'm on Deload this week coming and that's why I asked the question?!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 29, 2012)

DB military press /ss/ side laterals 5x10 (45 second rest period)
40s-10, 10, 10, 9, 8
15s-10, 10, 10, 10, 7

Face Pulls /ss/ rear military press 5x10 (45 second rest)
65-10, 10, 10, 10, 9
65-10, 10, 10, 10, 10

DB shrugs 3x15 with 3 drops (30 second rest period)
70s-65s-55s-OMIGOD this is insane!!!!

Ab superset push+pull 4x20-40 reps

Cardio: 30 minute sprints level 5 + 32 minutes LISS on elliptical (total calories burned on this session of cardio reached 1000....that's one thousand. Holy shitballs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

Enough with the deloads, bump that weight up there twiggy. 

j/k hope your had a good weekend, and the wrist is treating you well so you can kick some ass.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 30, 2012)

Wanna know the truth?? The weight actually is tough as shit when cutting rest periods short. It's nuts!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2012)

Funny how that works?! Looking good big man


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2012)

I cant cut a break.
I woke up with a burning throat and stuffy nose. 6 hours later, I have a 100.5 temperature. Went to the doctor. They have a new physician's assistant and she's hot (and smart). Nice boobies.  
I'm on amoxicillin and a nasal spray for an upper respiratory infection. WHAT THE FUCK??


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 31, 2012)

Jesus, it's one thing after another. Stay strong, dude! Is it a bad one? Meds helping?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2012)

Just started them today. I am resting at home.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2012)

WTF is next?  Your cable going to go out on sunday so you can't watch the SB?

Get well soon.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2012)

Do NOT say that!!!! I already hooked up my sound system! I wanna hear the crushing defeat in 5.1 audio!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Do NOT say that!!!! I already hooked up my sound system! I wanna hear the crushing defeat in 5.1 audio!


You are just NOW hooking up your surround sound?  Being a long time audiophile, I am the first to admit it is surprising how good some of the 5.1 Dolby broadcasts are in live sports and movies.  CBS has a great picture.... just ok surround.  FOX so-so picture, great surround.  But when it comes to the Superbowl, all the networks pull out all the stops and dedicate all available bandwidth


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 31, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Do NOT say that!!!! I already hooked up my sound system! I wanna hear the crushing defeat in 5.1 audio!



I let you know how it ends.....


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 31, 2012)

Okay, out of fairness.....


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are just NOW hooking up your surround sound?  Being a long time audiophile, I am the first to admit it is surprising how good some of the 5.1 Dolby broadcasts are in live sports and movies.  CBS has a great picture.... just ok surround.  FOX so-so picture, great surround.  But when it comes to the Superbowl, all the networks pull out all the stops and dedicate all available bandwidth



Because of my hearing loss (80% loss), I'm using captions all the time. I dont really need audio-because it sounds muffled most of the time. Sucks, but my wife wants it now, since she's a rabid GMan fan. It wasnt hard to hook up actually.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 1, 2012)

No, Im a dick but for her the sky is the limit 

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes he is....


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a litte something to cheer you up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2012)

Ahhhhhh..... smell the testosterone!  LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2012)

NICE. 

Fucking bronchitis is kicking my ass. 
I'm hanging in there guys. I'm not giving up.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2012)

Dude. Bronchitis!? What the hell. Find the source of your bad karma and beat the living shit out of it!

But seriously, keep your head straight man and get the hell better. If you need a motivational pep talk i'm your guy!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, started out as upper respiratory and went back to the doctor this morning. Bronchitis. 
I'm good, I just need to get the hell better because I'm missing work, clients and training myself! I just want to sleep for a few days and wake up better!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2012)

Get some rest and come back and rip it up. Enoy the weekend and the G-Men.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2012)

Going to do a little work at the gym tomorrow. NO not training, just managerial "shit", other than that, slept about five hours on the couch today. Still feel like shat, but I imagine I should be a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## Pony (Feb 3, 2012)

You ready for Sunday?!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2012)

Ready and waiting. My wife is making me carb free chili, homemade jerky and antipast!

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## CG (Feb 6, 2012)

G m e n!


----------



## unclem (Feb 6, 2012)

great work jugger


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 6, 2012)

Where's the haters NOW????


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 6, 2012)

REROUTING....

Because of being injured and sick (still not fully recovered) I'm pulling out the March 31 NPC show. Instead, I'm doing the June 2nd Bev Francis Atlantic States. :/


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome to give your body the time to recoup. 

So are you going to build a bit then cut, or just slow down on your cut


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 6, 2012)

Just slowing down the cut, healing and recovering. I'll get there. My wife said it best; I dont play to enter and come in 12th place. She wants me to win the worst way, and she knows how hard I'm busting my ass. She said she honestly feels like I can do better than I ever did before, where my shittiest placing was 4th. I wanna kill it, but not at the risk of looking like shit.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

Smart wife you have there.

In other words.

Play to win, not for the little participation trophy.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 6, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Smart wife you have there.
> 
> In other words.
> 
> Play to win, not for the little participation trophy.



 she's evil, but got a heart of fucking gold.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Where's the haters NOW????


Well I'M A HATER!!!! Yeah.... well..... the Eagles own..... well..... ok..... what's my point? 

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!  

 

Congrats to the Giants..... awesome year! Both Eli and Coughlin are sure fire hall of famers.  There... I said it.

We will now return to regularly scheduled programming


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2012)

Eagles?? Fuck those Michael Dick lovers. They suck balls. Fuck everyone. 
Jd, btw-congrats on your journal winning. NICE job.


----------



## Pony (Feb 7, 2012)

WOOOO PATRIOTS LOOOOOOOOOSE!!!!!


Madonna looks great for 100, btw.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 8, 2012)

100??!!


----------



## Pony (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## juggernaut (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah but that photo has to be a few years old. She still looks great (for 50000 years old), but I'm more enamored with her training than her voice or her (lack of) ability to sing.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 9, 2012)

That's a great photo. I rode a black horse for years named Statlin. I loved that horse. She was beautiful and very friendly. Had a penchant for sweet potatoes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 9, 2012)

You feeling better yet?

And agree she was hotter a while back. Watching the pre-game interview I was like "woah she's finally starting to show her age"'


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2012)

As far as looks goes, I never got into Madonna.  Definitely admire her workout ethic over the years, and she is one hell of a business woman


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 10, 2012)

She's still hot for 50+, but I dont get her music, especially the early 80s shit that was popular. I did like that one "techno" album she put out a few years ago called Ray of Light. I thought she was on the right track, modernizing her music and then she just disappeared. 

O, I'm getting better. I am still having breathing problems but I am using a steroid inhaler and a nebulizer with antibiotics. I might attempt a workout today. The nice thing about being down and sick is the rest you need, you get. The other bonus is that I finally read that Metroplex Powerbuilding Basics book. I am going to take a spin at it for my (again) precontest training. Considering I lost a few weeks of training, I think backing out of my original contest was a smart move.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 10, 2012)

She's still hot for 50+, but I dont get her music, especially the early 80s shit that was popular. I did like that one "techno" album she put out a few years ago called Ray of Light. I thought she was on the right track, modernizing her music and then she just disappeared. 

O, I'm getting better. I am still having breathing problems but I am using a steroid inhaler and a nebulizer with antibiotics. I might attempt a workout today. The nice thing about being down and sick is the rest you need, you get. The other bonus is that I finally read that Metroplex Powerbuilding Basics book. I am going to take a spin at it for my (again) precontest training. Considering I lost a few weeks of training, I think backing out of my original contest was a smart move.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 10, 2012)

Glad your starting to feel better, sounds like it would have been plain stupid to train through whatcha got. 

I need to find time to read that and Juggernaut Method yet. So what did you think of the Metroplex?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree O. It was dancing in my head, but I knew that I'd wind up with pneumonia very easily if I persisted. Sandy got on my ass a few times, and my son helped keep the gym running. I have a great support system. My trainee/coach Debbie also helped keep things in order when I couldnt get there, nor could my family. 






MP is a hybrid-ish throwback to the older styles of high volume and strength training. 
I like it, as it is a good change of pace. I didnt go as hard as I wanted, but for a first week back, I'm satisfied.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 11, 2012)

Second day of training and feeling good. Will start doing records next week. Right now, just feeling my way through and getting back into it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 13, 2012)

Glad your back at it. 

Looks to me like she won and you just participated. 

Seriously though, you have an awesome family and group of people around you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree.  You have great support "Pinky"


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 14, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Glad your back at it.
> 
> Looks to me like she won and you just participated.
> 
> Seriously though, you have an awesome family and group of people around you.



Feeling better O. 
I was the caddy that day. She did all the work. Interesting story on that fourth place finish; This was her first contest. She was nervous. The novice division came up and when I was watching her, she wasnt doing her best because she was nervous. I got back stage after they got off, used some belittling psychology on her, pissed her off as she was warming up to go on the stage for the 35+ category. She got so pissed, that when she did the surgi-tube lat rows, she said, "you know what?? Fuck you!!" and snapped the tubing right into me. Fucker hurt! Well, she got back on stage and owned it. She got first place in that category.   
She's the best. her husband, a 40 year friend of mine, said I knew exactly which buttons to push. Quite possibly, one of the best days of my life.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 14, 2012)

*From Metroplex Powerbuilding Basics ebook...*

Great book Metroflex. Sorry about the misspelling. 

From yesterday:
Taking it slowly as my strength is starting to build up. 

Back squat 4x10
185-10, 10, 10, 10
Front Squat 3x15
95-15, 100-15, 15
Leg extension 4x25
45-25, 50-25, 55-25, 20
Pull throughs 4x12, 12, 10, 8
80-12, 12, 90-10, 100-8
Standard Deads 3x5
185-5, 205-5, 225-5
Forearm work 4x20
Reverse curls with olympic bar-20, 20, 18, 16
Standing Calf raise 3x30
Bodyweight with slow tempo reps: 30, 26, 16
Ab work 8xfailure

30 minute LISS cardio.


----------



## CG (Feb 14, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> That's a great photo. I rode a black horse for years named Statlin. I loved that horse. She was beautiful and very friendly. Had a penchant for sweet potatoes.



I thought this was the pic of madonna lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> I thought this was the pic of madonna lol


Pretty much


----------



## x~factor (Feb 14, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> I thought this was the pic of madonna lol



Yes, before the facelift.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 14, 2012)

Josh Bryant gives helpful advice over at elitefts (he's behind metroflex).

How's the acting career going, not heard much about it for a while?


----------



## Pony (Feb 15, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> That's a great photo. I rode a black horse for years named Statlin. I loved that horse. She was beautiful and very friendly. Had a penchant for sweet potatoes.



Hey thanks man, horses are damn beautiful arent they?

Good to see you back at it Jug   One day back in the gym and you've already got pretty women and trophies in your hands.  We gotta start hangin out lol


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 15, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Josh Bryant gives helpful advice over at elitefts (he's behind metroflex).
> 
> How's the acting career going, not heard much about it for a while?



Acting career was put on hold, because the director wants me low key to come out of nowhere. I have no idea what that means, but he gave me an agent and made me sign a non-disclosure for the time being. I did attend the wrapup party, found out who's interested in it (network wise), and i have to tell you it looks absolutely incredible. I am in three scenes of the 3 minute trailer. My evil laugh trails to black and the credits go on. 
It is going to be a web series as well, and you'll see my ugly ass in it as well. Go on FB and like Stunods. Youll see some great stuff. That's really all I can say at this point.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 15, 2012)

Pony said:


> Hey thanks man, horses are damn beautiful arent they?
> 
> Good to see you back at it Jug   One day back in the gym and you've already got pretty women and trophies in your hands.  We gotta start hangin out lol



Pretty women? She's my coach-the bitch on wheels!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 15, 2012)

*Day 2*

Flat bench press 4x10
185-10, 10, 195-10, 7
Weighted chins 3x15
BW-9,9, 8
Hammer Iso Incline Press 4x25 (hly shit what a burn)
95-25, 10, 17, 16
Close grip bent rows 4x12, 12, 10, 8
120-12, 12, 130-10, 135-8
Preacher curls 3x5
70-5, 90-5, 5
JM Press 3x20
20-20, 17, 16

LISS cardio: 30 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2012)

I told you in a PM...... it is written!!!!!! LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 16, 2012)

Pony said:


> Hey thanks man, horses are damn beautiful arent they?
> 
> Good to see you back at it Jug   One day back in the gym and you've already got pretty women and trophies in your hands.  We gotta start hangin out lol



Feeling better and better. Pony, do you compete as well?


----------



## Pony (Feb 16, 2012)

Nah I'm not competition level by any means. I would love to have a competition body though!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 16, 2012)

*Day 3*

DB Military Press 4x10
55s-10, 10, 8, 8
DB Shrugs 3x15
65s-15, 75s-15, 85s-15
Upright row 4x25
45-25, 55-23, 21, 18
DB Lateral raise 4x12, 12, 10, 8
7.5s-12, 10s-12, 20s-10, 25s-8
Face pulls 3x5
110-5, 5, 5 
Wrist rolllers 4 x up/down
4x15lbs
Abs cable pull 8x10
150-10, 10, 10, 9, 10, 8, 8, 7
Cardio: 45 minutes, 20 minute sprints + 25 minutes LISS


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2012)

I like that Metroflex Powerbuilding book. Which routine is this from that book? Or is it something you've put together yourself?

Workouts are looking good, man! How you feeling?


----------



## katielead130 (Feb 16, 2012)

Following you keep you the good work!


----------



## katielead130 (Feb 16, 2012)

katielead130 said:


> Following you keep you the good work!



Keep up the good work..dear me I'm tired lol


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 16, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> I like that Metroflex Powerbuilding book. Which routine is this from that book? Or is it something you've put together yourself?
> 
> Workouts are looking good, man! How you feeling?



Workouts are getting stronger each time. 
That was the template for a medium gainer. I may move up to the easy gainer...because I'm awesome JK!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 16, 2012)

katielead130 said:


> Following you keep you the good work!



Welcome to my insanity 
In case you didnt know there's an end result to this. It was originally supposed to be the March 31st contest, but it was moved to June 2nd because of a nasty bout with bronchitis and a wrist sprain. 

Thank you for following!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Welcome to my insanity


First there was LIN-sanity...... now we have JUGGERinsanity, and he isn't even Asian!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> First there was LIN-sanity...... now we have JUGGERinsanity, and he isn't even Asian!


 

 Day 3 totally looks like old school. 

You back in the swing of things now? Have a great weekend.


----------



## katielead130 (Feb 18, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Welcome to my insanity
> In case you didnt know there's an end result to this. It was originally supposed to be the March 31st contest, but it was moved to June 2nd because of a nasty bout with bronchitis and a wrist sprain.
> 
> Thank you for following!




OHHH NOOOO! well i hope youve made a full recovery, bronchitis sucks!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 18, 2012)

Sucks big time.  My energy is back, strength I'm getting there and someone gave me a nice compliment on legs this morning. 

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 18, 2012)

From yesterday....
21 curls 4x21
40-21, 45-21, 21, 18
Skull crusher 4x12
70-12, 12, 8, 8
Hammer curl 4x12
40-12,12,12 45-10
Tricep pushdown 4x12
100-12, 110-12, 10, 8
Cardio sprint work 30 minutes

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 18, 2012)

^^ arm day =  ego pump day. 

Have a good weekend, glad your feeling better.

Hate it the wait for the week after deload to start. Actually want this weekend to hurry up.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I got it stroked  My lady client came over and said "I didnt know your arms were that big and veiny. It's gross! But it looks good." Wtf does that mean??


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 18, 2012)

*Day 5*

Belt squat 4x10
90-10, 115-10, 120-8, 8
Horizontal leg press 3x15
115-15, 15, 15
leg curls 4x25
90-25, 20, 16, 15
Flat bench press 4x12, 12, 10, 8
185-12, 12, 190-10, 195-7
Bent rows 3x5
175-5, 5, 5
Incline fly 3x20
30s-20, 20, 20
Lat pulldowns 8x8
200-8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 6, 4 (what a pump??!!)
forearm rollers 
6xfailure
Calf raise 5x10
190-10, 10, 8, 9, 6
Ab work on balance ball
8 x failure with 30 second rest

Sprint work 30 minutes on elliptical

Wind is coming back.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 18, 2012)

^whoa! Holy f-ing volume!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 18, 2012)

I can handle it. I'm badass

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 20, 2012)

*Day 1*

Back Squats (below parallel)5x12, 12, 10, 8, 8, 15
135-12, 145-10, 185-8, 225-8, 115-15
Front squat 3x12
115-10, 10, 10
Leg Ext 4x25
60-25, 25, 65-20, 16
Leg curls 4x12, 12, 10, 8
85-12, 100-12, 115-10, 125-8
RDLs 3x10
205-10, 10, 10
Preacher curl 3x12
60-12, 10, 9
Pushdown 3x20
80-20, 15, 15
Forearm curl 4x20
50-10, 14, 12
Standing calf raise 3x10
190-8, 9, 9
high rep ab work 
8xfail

Cardio 30 minute sprints


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 21, 2012)

*Day 2*

Flat bench press 4x12
195-12, 205-12, 10, 7
Dips with a 5 second descent 4x12
BW-10, 8, 10, 6
Yates row 4x12
115-12, 135-12, 155-8, 8
OH Press 4x12
95-10, 8, 7, 6
Lateral raise 4x12
20s-12, 10, 9, 9
Face pulls 4x12
70-12, 10, 10, 11
Lower forearm work 4x20
40-20, 16, 18, 17
Free standing calf raise 3x50
(Bodyweight only)-27, 26, 22, 20

Sprints: 30 minutes, level 4 elliptical


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2012)

Definately back at it.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 21, 2012)

Getting there. Congestion is totally gone and the evil ogre-ish voice is back without the nasality.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> ...and the evil ogre-ish voice is back without the nasality.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2012)

*Day 3*

Dicks Press 5x12, 10, 8, 6, 15
105-12, 115-10, 125-8, 130-6, 95-15
Cheat curls 4x8
110-8, 130-8, 6, 5
DB tricep extension 4x15
65-15, 70-15, 15, 9
Incline DB curls 4x15 (arms are pumped like crazy)
25s-15, 15, 10, 9
Ab Work 
8x10 heavy
Cardio: sprints 30 minutes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2012)

The question begs to be asked.... What exactly is a "Dicks Press"?...... this should be good!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 23, 2012)

In fact i think i heard a guy talking about Dick's press the other day and i'll be honest my ears pricked up. Sounds like a hard exercise, but a rewarding one if you've got the balls to do it. I tell ya, Jugg has a got a good head on his shoulders - not too cocky, but not a pussy either. We should erect a statue in his honour. Still, i'd hate to come in here and give the answer away prematurely since he can get a bit teste at times.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 23, 2012)

Testy?? Me??? Nooooo  Thanks G-man. I appreciate that. 

As per everyone's request; the Dicks Press. A strange name for a tough exercise, but damn effective. My triceps are screaming today.






YouTube Video


----------



## bwrag (Feb 23, 2012)

It look similar to jm presses. I know those burn the shit out of my tris


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 23, 2012)

*Day 4*

DB Incline bench press 4x12
75s-12, 80s-10, 8, 8, 7
Chins 5x8
(Bodyweight only)-10, 8, 8, 7, 6
DB incline fly 4x12
40s-12, 45s-12, 10, 10, 8
Bent rows 4x10
135-10, 10, 10, 8
Barbell bench press 3x10
185-10, 10, 10, 10
pullups 3x12
8, 8, 6

Cardio: 25 minutes sprints, level 5 elliptical


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 23, 2012)

FYI: lower carb days suck monkey ass.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 23, 2012)

You doing the sprints outside or on a treadmill?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> FYI: lower carb days suck monkey ass.



I know you're hungry but please don't resort to rimming primates for half digested banana.

YOU CAN DO THIS.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dude, what experimental new supplement are you on? Not only have you gotten huge but it's caused your hair to grow like crazy.

Your gonna have to shave for your show.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2012)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 24, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Dude, what experimental new supplement are you on? Not only have you gotten huge but it's caused your hair to grow like crazy.
> 
> Your gonna have to shave for your show.



Follistatin...it was free.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 24, 2012)

*Day 5*

Military press 5x5
145-5, 150-5,4, 3
Front raise 3x12
25s-12, 12, 12
BB shrugs 3x20
145-20, 175-20, 18
Box exercise 3x15
10s-12, 8, 8
Seated lateral raise 4x15
10s-15, 15s-15, 12, 12 (holy I just got bitchslapped!)
Reverse fly 3x12
20s-12, 25s-10, 10
Forearm Roller 4x up only
15lbs
Leg press calf raise 4x12
115-10, 10, 10, 10
Ab work
8xfail

No time for cardio today, will implement circuit training tomorrow with LISS.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 24, 2012)

Hit my pre-sick weight last week at 228.6

Today, 227.0 bitches!!!
9lbs left, about 13 weeks to go.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2012)

Lookin good bitch!!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 24, 2012)

Thaaank youuuuuu








bitch? That's mr. bitch


----------



## Pony (Feb 25, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> I know you're hungry but please don't resort to rimming primates for half digested banana.
> 
> YOU CAN DO THIS.



bwahahaha!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 27, 2012)

*Day 6*

Back squat 4x10
195-10, 10, 205-10, 8
Front squat 3x15
105-15, 13, 10
Leg extension 4x2555-25, 65-25, 75-22, 19
Pull throughs 4x12, 12, 10, 8
95-12, 12, 105-10, 115-8
Deads 3x5
245-5, 5, 275-7
Reverse curls 4x20
45-20, 50-18, 16, 17
Seated calf 4x20
90-20, 100-18, 16, 17
Ab work heavy 4x10
165-10, 10, 170-10, 10

LISS Cardio 30 minute hill intervals


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2012)

Dats a lot of volume.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 28, 2012)

You actually get used to it rather quickly. The body overcomes and adapts to the situation at hand. It's pretty incredible.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 28, 2012)

*Day 3*

Bench press 4x10
195-10, 205-10, 215-10, 10
Chins 3x15
10, 9, 7, 4
Incline hammer press 4x25
70-25, 80-19, 17, 18
High row 4x12, 12, 10, 8
200-12, 12, 210-10, 215-6
Preacher curls 3x5
80-5, 5, 85-3
JM press 3x25
45-20, 50-20, 18, 17
Cardio: Sprints elliptical 30 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

WTF 4x25's 

I'd be using the 2.5er's by the end of that. 

Lookin good though, you still on schedule?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 29, 2012)

haha
Its rough, but yeah it's a great pump. 

I'm still on schedule, I'll be posting a front shot soon. If I ever get home long enough. Work has been a bitch lately, in a good way.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 29, 2012)

*Day 3*

Standing DB military press 4x10 
55s-10, 65-10, 8, 9
Shrugs 3x15
140-15, 185-15, 15
Upright row 4x25
55-25, 20, 17, 16
Lateral raise 4x12, 12, 10, 8
10s-12, 15s-12, 25s-10, 30s-6
Face pulls 3x5
115-5, 4, 4
Forearm DB bench curl 4x20
15s-20, 20, 20s-17, 15
Ab work on ball
8xfail

Sprints, 32 minutes, level 6


----------



## bigcruz (Feb 29, 2012)

Jugg! whats going on partna! Journal looking strong as always. Keep it up my man!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey stranger, thought you dropped off the earth! Nice to have you back!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm liking the carb cycling, thanks for the help.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 1, 2012)

Good O. Hope it works well. How much so far?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 2, 2012)

*Holy fucking volume*

Belt squat 4x10
135-10, 8, 9, 7
Horizontal leg press 3x15
130-15, 15, 15
leg curls 4x25
95-25, 16, 17, 18
Flat bench press 4x12, 12, 10, 8
190-12, 12, 200-10, 205-6
Bent rows 3x5
185-5, 3, 4
Incline fly 3x20
35s-20, 14, 15
Lat pulldowns 8x8
210-8, 8, 8, 6, 6, 4, 5
forearm rollers 
6xfailure
Calf raise 5x10
190-10, 10, 8, 9, 6
Ab work on balance ball
8 x failure with 30 second rest

LISS cardio 30 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Good O. Hope it works well. How much so far?


Remember did CKD for 2 weeks prior. but only down a pound this week. However today at the gym I had to tighten my weight belt another notch for the same feel/tightness I started the week with.

Even 1lb a week I'll be happy with if the workouts stay strong like they were this week. And I keep loosing some of my midsection. 

So what are "Belt Squats" ?

Have a great weekend.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad your on schedule and the work is flooding in, good to hear


----------



## angelo212 (Mar 4, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Belt squat 4x10
> 135-10, 8, 9, 7
> Horizontal leg press 3x15
> 130-15, 15, 15
> ...




How long does that work out take minus the 30min cardio? How much rest do you take between sets?


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Good luck in the NPC! Hope you win it!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 5, 2012)

Update:
I was in a pretty bad car accident yesterday. My car was totaled from being t-boned on the passenger side, and if my wife was on the passenger side, this would be a pretty bad day. My body suffered some sprains and lacerations. 
I'm actually amazed I'm not dead. The passenger side door was about two inches from me. 
So, I have a concussion, my entire body is in pain from acceleration and deceleration of bones and muscle, my wrists and back are sprained badly and it hurts to move. I'm not getting wah wah, but damn this is fucking retarded how much I'm hurting. 
The doc did say that the thing I had going for me was the amount of muscle I had. It shielded me from far worse injuries. I asked when I could get back in the gym, and he asked if I was serious. He said not for at least two to three weeks. 
FML.


----------



## CG (Mar 5, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Update:
> I was in a pretty bad car accident yesterday. My car was totaled from being t-boned on the passenger side, and if my wife was on the passenger side, this would be a pretty bad day. My body suffered some sprains and lacerations.
> I'm actually amazed I'm not dead. The passenger side door was about two inches from me.
> So, I have a concussion, my entire body is in pain from acceleration and deceleration of bones and muscle, my wrists and back are sprained badly and it hurts to move. I'm not getting wah wah, but damn this is fucking retarded how much I'm hurting.
> ...



Fuuuck.. sorry to hear that brother, wishing you a speedy recovrey


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm glad it wasn't worse, at least you are still with us.  Get better!


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

*New Here... GET WELL SOON*

Hey Juggs,

I'm just your average gym rat, always trying to learn more and improve year after year because I love it.  I've been looking at some of your blog posts from the past two years and then I decided to join the forums because they only allow visitors to see about 5 pages before they block you out...

It's amazing to see your dedication and then instantly, BAM... your big car wreck.  I am so sorry this happened to you.  When we see years of ups and downs in the gym, smatterings of talk about work and family, and then something like this happens so abruptly, it really affects us.  It makes us realize that this can happen to any of us at any time.  I am sorry it happened to you.

It sounds a lot like the wreck that Frank McGrath got into.  Please watch this video if you haven't already.  Just came out in late December...  






YouTube Video












Get well soon, and come back SMART... then get strong.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeezuz....glad you're okay, man. I was in a minor accident last year and even that shit me the hell up and i just had a few scratches. Take it easy and try not to think too hard on the "what ifs" because it'll drive you nuts - what's important is that nobody got seriously injured.

My boss was in a serious accident (car slammed into the back of him) and his doc said the same thing to him - if he didn't have so much muscle and general body strength it would have been a hell of a lot worse. Looks like we picked the right hobby!

But seriously, take it easy, man. You'll be back in the saddle in no time.


----------



## squigader (Mar 5, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Update:
> I was in a pretty bad car accident yesterday. My car was totaled from being t-boned on the passenger side, and if my wife was on the passenger side, this would be a pretty bad day. My body suffered some sprains and lacerations.
> I'm actually amazed I'm not dead. The passenger side door was about two inches from me.
> So, I have a concussion, my entire body is in pain from acceleration and deceleration of bones and muscle, my wrists and back are sprained badly and it hurts to move. I'm not getting wah wah, but damn this is fucking retarded how much I'm hurting.
> ...



Ouch, that sucks! Great to hear you're ok, Juggernaut! Hopefully insurance has got you covered. Seems like we picked the right hobby. Amazing how muscle protected you from something much more serious - what's your height/weight/bf?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the accident. Glad to hear you're ok and no one was in that passenger seat.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2012)

Damn Chris!!!! Thank God a family member was not in that passenger seat. Here's to a speedy recovery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 5, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Update:
> I was in a pretty bad car accident yesterday. My car was totaled from being t-boned on the passenger side, and if my wife was on the passenger side, this would be a pretty bad day. My body suffered some sprains and lacerations.
> I'm actually amazed I'm not dead. The passenger side door was about two inches from me.
> So, I have a concussion, my entire body is in pain from acceleration and deceleration of bones and muscle, my wrists and back are sprained badly and it hurts to move. I'm not getting wah wah, but damn this is fucking retarded how much I'm hurting.
> ...




Very sorry to hear about your accident. 


I've had a few minor concussions before and I would advise you to get piracetam, its from nootropics class of meds. In europe it's sometimes prescribed after concussions. Cool thing is it's not a med here in the us and you can buy it in bulk. I take it everyday because it helps with headaches as well but its not a painkiller. If you want more info on it, shoot me a pm.

Speedy recovery brother.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jesus Christ dude, Carma owes you big time for it's kicking your ass these last few months.

Glad your just banged up without any broken bones after seeing those pics. And really lucky nobody was riding with you.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Gaz. 
I got some photos from my friend who went to pickup my belongings, and i swear it's a miracle I'm alive. The door James into my ribs, on the passenger side.

Sent from my G2x using Tap Talk


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 11, 2012)

First day back sucked, which I knew it would. I am still pretty sore, but it will pass. I'm going to do some low impact cardio today and hopefully start back tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2012)

Especially at 5:00 am!!!  Welcome back


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 11, 2012)

Had to work. Was up at a 3:30am.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 12, 2012)

*Day 1*

Flat bench press 2w/up, 2x8
230-8, 8
Bar Dips 3x5
Added 20lb DB-5, 40lb-5, 5
DB Fly 3x12
40s-12, 12, 12
BB Front raise 3x8
30-8, 35-6, 7
Hammer curls 4x12
50s-12, 55s-12, 12, 60s-8
Barbell Curls 5x5
85-5, 5, 95-5, 100-4, 4
Zottman curls 3x10
25s-8, 8, 7
Tricep pushdown 5x20
85-20, 17, 16, 17
Planks 2x
Side Planks 2x

Cardio: Elliptical sprints, level 7 20 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 12, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Had to work. Was up at a 3:30am.


 
I hadn't even gone to bed yet.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dude, you picking back up were you left off instead of easing into it? 

How are you feeling since it's only been a week.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 13, 2012)

I am superhero mega monster manimal. JK
I felt pretty good yesterday, and decided to give it a shot. I'm into the next routine that felt was a good followup. I'm not going to say I'm not sore in the back, but I feel good enough to train. I'm going to shoot for the June 2 contest, and see what happens.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 13, 2012)

We'll be watching. Good luck.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks O. I'm doing my best...fuck obstacles. 

From yesterday....

Squats 5x5
185-5, 215-5, 225-5, 245-4, 5
Zercher Squat 2x5
135-5, 5
Smith one-legged squat 4x12
Holy shit, just the bar was crazy!! 10, 9, 8, 8
Reverse Lunge 3x10
10s-10, 15s-9, 7
RDL 3x8
185-8, 205-8, 8
Zercher Good Morning 2x10
85-10, 10
Plate Twists 3x10

Low impact: 35 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 15, 2012)

*Day 3*

Close Grip bench 2x10
155-10, 165-10
DB Military Press 4x12
55s-12, 10, 8, 9
Face Pulls 3x12\
90-10, 12, 10
JM Press 3x10
95-10, 10, 10, 8 (holy crapola these are great!)
Machine Tricep Ext 5x12
70-12, 75-12, 10, 9, 9
EZ curl bar Close Grip  Bench on decline 3x15
80-15, 90-12, 15 (oh my christ what a fucking burn!!!)
Lying leg raise 3x15-30 (knees to chest) 
15, 15, 12
Gorilla Raise 3x12
6, 6, 6 

sprints on elliptical, level 7, 23 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 15, 2012)

Contest is still on. I have about 12 weeks. I'm going to kill this bitch whether it hurts me or not mofuckers.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2012)

JM press?

Looks like your back into the swing of things.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking forward to the debrief from this contest


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> JM press?
> 
> Looks like your back into the swing of things.



Dave Tate recommended. Great move for the triceps. 






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Looking forward to the debrief from this contest



I will bring it and then eat like a man going to death row.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2012)

*Day 4*

Deficit RDL 5x10
135-10, 155-10, 175-10, 185-10, 10
Shrugs 4x20
135-20, 155-20, 20, 165-17
Power Good Morning (6" ROM) 3x5
95-6, 6, 6
BB Hip Thrust 3x8
135-10, 145-8, 155-8
Bent rows 3x8
135-8, 8, 8
Rope Pullups 2x5
Bodyweight only-5, 5
Pull-throughs 3x10
95-10, 105-10, 110-10
Side Planks 4x failure

Cardio: 35 minutes LISS


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2012)

Great looking workouts!

I could never get the 'feel' of a JM press....


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2012)

Really? Came pretty easily after Dave explained it.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 18, 2012)

Posed for a full hour yesterday. I hate doing it, but the cool thing is when I'm done, I look ridiculous.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks O.
Here's a shot from today


Sent from my G2x using Tap Talk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2012)

i have had a positive effect here


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Really? Came pretty easily after Dave explained it.


He does explain it well.  I will give those another try.  Before I just 'read' how they were to be performed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Thanks O.
> Here's a shot from today
> View attachment 42875


Looking big


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i have had a positive effect here



Of course you have KOS. It has nothing to do with the people that follow my journal, my members at my club, my family's support...just you.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 19, 2012)

Flat bench press 2w/up, 2x8
235-7, 8
Bar Dips 3x5
Added 45lb db-5, 5, 5
DB Fly 3x12
45s-12, 12, 11
BB Front raise 3x8
40-8, 8, 7
Hammer curls 4x12
60s-9, 8, 8, 8
Barbell Curls 5x5
100-5, 4, 4, 4, 4
Zottman curls 3x10
25s-8, 6, 7
Tricep pushdown 5x20
85-20, 18, 18, 17
Leg Press Calf Raise 5x10
100-10, 10, 10, 10
Planks 2x
Side Planks 2x

Cardio: Trreadmill sprints, level 4 25 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 19, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Thanks O.
> Here's a shot from today
> View attachment 42875
> 
> Sent from my G2x using Tap Talk



I'm jealous want monster delts to. 

Even after all the setbacks you've definately leaned out, quad definition is coming along well. 

Not sure if it's possible but might want to try to flare your lats a little more in that pose. 

Also figure you won't need to go extreme right before as your getting pretty lean already.


----------



## squigader (Mar 19, 2012)

Great work! Good to see you're hard at it 2 weeks after the crash. Keep it up and good luck with the contest!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 20, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm jealous want monster delts to.
> 
> Even after all the setbacks you've definately leaned out, quad definition is coming along well.
> 
> ...


Thanks O. 
I noticed the lack of lats when I saw it too. I'll show a lat spread soon. I'm happy with how they look as well. 
Right now, the only thing really left is the belly fat. That's the last area. Everything else is pretty much done, except for a little tweaking.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 20, 2012)

thread was over 80 pages with no validity until i got you to post up...now this journal is worth following


it wasnt so hard was it



your welcome


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thread was over 80 pages with no validity until i got you to post up...now this journal is worth following
> it wasnt so hard was it
> your welcome



As obsessed as you are with pics I have to wonder if you were burned somewere along the way and ended up with on a date you made online with someone who turned out to be a tranny or something. 

Ever think that some people don't post pics for personal and professional reasons. News flash once it's in the ether(internet) no matter how good you think you are at cleaning up your mess it's still out there and at any time can come back to haunt your ass. So unless you want people's opinions or advice if your a private person there is no reason to throw your business up on a forum. 

I highly doubt validity from you means much to anybody around here. But I have to admit you've seemed cooler lately but sometimes you can be so damn annoying with your pic obsession.

And yes I know I've probably started a bunch of shit but really could care less and got tired of this BS and had to say my piece.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2012)

So you might be able to grow into the show. Good luck with the midsection, that is the hardest to lose.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2012)

KOS is sort of on to something. I own up to anything I do, but for personal as well as professional reasons, I dont post many photos. I also just dont care to. However, I do feel comfortable enough to accept criticism, bad or good. I know I have work to do, my calves being a pain in the ass and my forearms. They're better, but still a sore spot for me. 
Regardless O, there is a good likelihood that I'll grow into the show, which would be fantastic, but the last part of the weight loss has always been my biggest obstacle.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2012)

*Day 2*

From yesterday....

Squats 5x5
225-5, 5, 5, 235-4, 5
Zercher Squat 2x5
155-5, 165-5
Smith one-legged squat 4x12
5-12, 12, 15-9, 8
Reverse Lunge 3x10
15s-10, 20s-8, 7
RDL 3x8
215-8, 8, 225-6
Zercher Good Morning 2x10
105-10, 10
Plate Twists 3x10

Low impact: 35 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2012)

Today
Calf Specialization, posing and 15 minute sprints/30 LISS cardio.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2012)

How do you do the zercher stuff without beating the hell out of your elbows? every video I see it seems really awkward.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> However, I do feel comfortable enough to accept criticism, bad or good. I know I have work to do, my calves being a pain in the ass and my forearms. They're better, but still a sore spot for me.



This is a great reason to post up a pic. Since at least for me I'm my worst critic, and I think many lifters/bb'ers have that happen as well. 

But last word and I'll drop it:

You posted up a pic for a critique and to see how far you've gone and what's left before your show. Not for some bullshit vanity thing to "validate" your journal, even if you never posted a pic it doesn't change the programs you've done or hard work you put into each workout.  The only person your hurting if your for some reason put up BS numbers is yourself, nobody else which is a point I'm not sure came through in my littler rant. 

Ok done with that.

So do you have a strategy for cleaning up the midsection or are you just going to keep going with the diet that's been working so far?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2012)

Well put and smartly thought out. 
My strategy would be use Strike HD8, dropping carbs (again) and do the complexes as prescribed by MariAnne a while back. I will be doing those twice on the weekends. The posing does do a great service as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> How do you do the zercher stuff without beating the hell out of your elbows? every video I see it seems really awkward.



I never had that problem. It actually came very easy to me, especially when I go heavier in the offseason. I do use a neck pad to cover my inner area near the elbow, but other than that, I use the power rack at mid chest level and take it out.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2012)

Goldsville: A Reply to Rhodestown


----------



## Pony (Mar 23, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Thanks O.
> Here's a shot from today
> View attachment 42875
> 
> Sent from my G2x using Tap Talk



You look great


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Pony. Much appreciated!

Yesterday's workout
Deficit RDL 5x10
185-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
Shrugs 4x20
165-20, 20, 20, 20
Power Good Morning (6" ROM) 3x5
105-5, 5, 5
Barbell Hip Thrust 3x8
155-8, 8, 8
Bent Rows 3x8
135-8, 8, 8
Rope Pull Ups 2x5
5, 5
Pull Through 3x10
115-10, 10, 10
Side Planks /ss/ Seated Calf
XX
90-20, 16, 16, 12

Cardio only got 10 minutes of HIIT in because I needed to tend to a customer. I did cut out half of my carb intake after my workout to compensate for the calories not burned.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2012)

Today's workout: 
Complex
Power Clean
Front Squat
Bent Row
Push Press
RDL 
4x4-6
Then, 30 minutes LISS cardio and posing for 3 rounds.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Deficit RDL 5x10
> 185-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
> Barbell Hip Thrust 3x8
> 155-8, 8, 8
> ...



You working on being the male pornstar of your gym with all those in one workout. 


but honestly killer workout, hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> You working on being the male pornstar of your gym with all those in one workout.


That was just WRONG O!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> That was just WRONG O!



He's a big boy and should expect it since I bust his balls over his erotic exercise selection every time he does those.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2012)

Fu both. You jelly boys??
Seriously though, that complex is one tough bitch.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2012)

Actually, the hip thrust is great for getting out of the hole at the low portion of the squat.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Actually, the hip thrust is great for getting out of the hole at the low portion of the squat.



That's why I'll do them on your recommendation next week.

Have a great one


----------



## davegmb (Mar 25, 2012)

How do you post a picture to your journal?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> That's why I'll do them on your recommendation next week.
> 
> Have a great one



Let me know how it turns out. Start out with the bar only, just to get a feel of it. MAKE SURE it stays on your pubic bone, otherwise you'll run into problems.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 25, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How do you post a picture to your journal?


 The toolbar above the text box has an icon to the right (the third). Just insert the image.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How do you post a picture to your journal?


Very carefully!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 26, 2012)

Hip Thrusts and Complexes...this journal gets a double thumbs up!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2012)

All to hit the goal Gaz. I am hungry as hell for the June 2nd show and that shit is mine!
After the show, I'm most likely concentrate on power and adding some clean size using the Texas Method. I cant wait. I will probably "shrink" to 220-218, but after that, I will be going on maintenance for a month or two to get used to staying at 224.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2012)

Flat bench press 2w/up, 2x8
235-8, 8
Bar Dips 3x5
Added 50lb db-5, 5, 5
DB Fly 3x12
50s-12, 10, 8
BB Front raise 3x8
40-8, 8, 8
Hammer curls 4x12
60s-12, 10, 8, 7
Barbell Curls 5x5
100-5, 3, 4, 5, 4
Zottman curls 3x10
25s-8, 8, 7
Tricep pushdown 5x20
100-20, 110-18, 15, 12
Seated Calf Raise 5x12, 10, 8, 6, 20
95-12, 105-10, 125-8, 135-6, 90-20
Planks 2x
Side Planks 2x

Cardio: Elliptical sprints, level 8 20 minutes

9.5 weeks left on this fucking diet. I miss peanut butter like you cant believe, and mayo and avacados...shit I miss any fat!


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 26, 2012)

Your arms are enormous. Putting up strong numbers too.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> All to hit the goal Gaz. I am hungry as hell for the June 2nd show and that shit is mine!
> After the show, I'm most likely concentrate on power and adding some clean size using the Texas Method. I cant wait. I will probably "shrink" to 220-218, but after that, I will be going on maintenance for a month or two to get used to staying at 224.



Looks like a great plan.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

And now for a message from your local geeks. 

Dude you gotta load up ICS (Ice Cream Sandwich) on your phone and tablets. The best android I've ever used. Made my 2 yr old phone run like new.  

Ok back to your regularly scheduled programs.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

*Day 2*

Squats 5x5

Zercher Squat 2x5

Smith one-legged squat 4x12

Reverse Lunge 3x10

RDL 3x8

Zercher Good Morning 2x10

Plate Twists 3x10/100 rep calf raises

Low impact: 35 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> And now for a message from your local geeks.
> 
> Dude you gotta load up ICS (Ice Cream Sandwich) on your phone and tablets. The best android I've ever used. Made my 2 yr old phone run like new.
> 
> Ok back to your regularly scheduled programs.


ICS is the shit. I have it on my phone and my Acer tablet. Incredibly polished, very snappy and way better than any other version they've come up with.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not big on messing with my phone just because of support contract issues and because I use it for work all the time. But it started to act up so figured WTF and now I'm hooked.

Which ICS port you running?  I've been playing with the "Dark Knight" port of Cyanogen9.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

The doniqcc port from Eagleblood. 
I dont worry about support and contract issues. I unroot the phone if any problems occur. Basically a factory reset.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 27, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> All to hit the goal Gaz. I am hungry as hell for the June 2nd show and that shit is mine!
> After the show, I'm most likely concentrate on power and adding some clean size using the Texas Method. I cant wait. I will probably "shrink" to 220-218, but after that, I will be going on maintenance for a month or two to get used to staying at 224.



Yeah buddday!

Sounds like a good plan, stay motivated like that and you'll own it! How you looking right now?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2012)

Tighter in all areas, I will give an updated photo on Sunday. I dont like that the scale is moving slowly, but I look better.
Interestingly, I know when a diet works for me when I crave stuff like I did yesterday-a dark chocolate Easter bunny soaked in peanut butter. I had this on my mind alllllll day. Three days ago, I was craving macaroni and cheese from Kraft! I dont even eat that shit! I'd be kicked out of the Italian club lol!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2012)

Mmmmm..... macaroni 'n' cheese............


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2012)

Javorek Complex 
3x10
Jump Squat
Push Up 
Lunge
Fat Man Pullup
Step Up
Mountain Climber
30 second rest after each set.

30 minute treadmill walk, 3% incline @ 3.2 miles an hour


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Mmmmm..... macaroni 'n' cheese............



^  what he said, and hell yeah on the choc and pb


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2012)

Javorek Complex's are awesome.  Who showed me those again?????  Oh yeah..... IT WAS YOU LAST YEAR. They are so much harder then they look


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2012)

JD, they suck but are so well worth it. I was exhausted in fifteen minutes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2012)

Are barbell HT's supposed to freaking make your glutes sore?  Figured I'd better ask in case I'm doing something jacked up. lol


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes sir. That means you did them correctly.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 29, 2012)

*Day 3*

Close Grip Bench 2x10
195-8, 8
DB Military Press  4x12
(skipped and used a machine with an angle because of shoulder issue)
Face Pulls 3x12
100-10, 10, 10
JM Press 3x10
115-10,. 8, 8
Machine Tricep Extension 5x12
86-12, 90-11, 9, 8, 8
EZ curl Tricep Close Grip on Decline 3x15
100-15, 15, 15
Hanging Leg Raise 4x15
Standing Cald 5x12, 10, 8, 6 15

Cardio: sprint work on elliptical for 20 minutes on level 8


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Now whatcha do to your shoulder? Hopefully it isn't to bad since you only had to change one exercise.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 29, 2012)

I was doing bar dips with a 50lb DB attached....fucking stupid, but I was feeling strong. So, the third set in, I went to fast and to deep, and it felt like someone shoving a knife in my shoulder. Not bad now, but I dont want to exacerbate it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ouch, at least you can do dips, I can't even do one without pain. 

If it's recovering quick sounds like you just overstretched something. 

Glad you didn't decide to "fight through it" could have really fucked yourself up.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 29, 2012)

That raced through my mind, and I'm thinking, this could be another obstacle. I said f-k it and went on to the next exercise.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 31, 2012)

^Good call there, Jug.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2012)

From yesterday...

Deficit RDL 5x10
195-10, 10, 10, 8, 8
Shrugs 4x20
165-20, 185-20, 15, 16
Power Good Morning with 6" ROM 3x5
115-5, 5, 5
Hip Thrust 3x8
165-10, 10, 10
Bent Row 3x8
145-8, 8, 8
Neutral Pull Up 3x5
5, 5, 5
Pull Throughs 3x10
120-8, 8, 8
Side Planks/100 Rep Calf Raise

15 minute sprints/25 minutes LISS


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2012)

Complex
Power Clean
Front Squat
Bent Row
Push Press
RDL 
4x4-6

30 minutes LISS cardio and posing for 3 rounds.

Foam Rolling


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 1, 2012)

You are rocking the house  Juggs!!!!!!!!!!!!! Inspiring workouts for sure.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 2, 2012)

Scale isnt moving, but the look is completely different. I'm still going strong, and the feel of the workouts are pretty incredible. Shoulder is just about done healing. I'm going to attempt bar dips today, but no weight.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

anybody home?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2012)

Where did you go?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 11, 2012)

Just working JD. I'm still in the game, just working mad hours, as business is friggin banging, and then going home to paint some rooms. 
My diet is still kicking ass, I dont think I need to go down to 216, and I think 220 will be the sweet spot. I'm at 227 right now, and although I was 227 a while back-it looks ridiculously different. People are asking me how I got so lean so fast. Seven and a half weeks to go, and I want a motherfucking pizza and beer like you cant imagine


----------



## davegmb (Apr 12, 2012)

Seven weeks will fly by


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 19, 2012)

Seven weeks is in fact flying. I look pretty good and people are noticing more now. 

Today's workout
Day 4/5
DB Bench Press 5x12 /ss/ Chins x8
80s-12, 12, 12, 10, 10
BW-7, 8, 6, 5, 6
Cable fly 4x12 /ss/ Gator Bent Row 4x10
55-12, 12, 12, 12
135-10, 10, 8, 8
Bar Dips 3x10 /ss/ Vbar Pullups 3x10
BW-10, 10, 10
BW-5, 5, 5
100 rep calf/ ab work

Cardio 20 minute sprints/40 min low impact.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 24, 2012)

From yesterday:
Squats 4x10
205-8, 8, 8, 8
Front Squat 3x15
125-10, 9, 9
Leg Ext 4x25
95-25, 105-16, 15, 15
Pull Throughs 4x12, 12, 10, 8
110-12, 12, 120-10, 130-6
Deads 3x5 (with 3 warmups)
285-5, 5, 5
Forearm roller 4 sets
20lbs 
Leg Press calf press 4x12, 12, 10, 8, 15
100-12, 12, 115-10, 120-6, 100-13
Planks 4xfail

Low Impact cardio; 45 minutes, 3% incline


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 24, 2012)

Today 4/24
Weight 225.6 as of yesterday (5-6 lbs to go, 5.5 weeks left)

Bench Press /ss/ Chins 4x10
215-10, 7, 8, 7
BW-9, 9, 8, 7
Incline Hammer Press 4x25 /ss/ High Hammer Row 4x12, 12, 10, 8
60-25, 70-15, 15, 14
190-12, 12, 200-10, 210-6
Preacher Curls 3x5
85-5, 5, 4 1/2
JM Press 3x20
85-17, 17, 14
100 rep calf raise /ss/ decline crunch

Sprints, 25 mins, elliptical level 10


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 24, 2012)

sounds like your on schedule.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2012)

Love these BB workouts..... Looking good Jugs!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

Do you nervous for a comp, or are you excited?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2012)

Everything is going very well. I am feeling very confident. 

Dave, I dont get nervous. I get cranky as fuck. I NEED to eat. I dont think about the upcoming challenge, I actually just want to eat!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 26, 2012)

From yesterday
21 Curls, 3x21 /ss/ DB Skull Crushers 4x12
55-21, 60-17, 16, 18
25s-12, 30-12, 10, 10
Dual Hammer Curl 4x12 /ss/ Pushdowns 4x12
35s-12, 10, 10
80-12, 90-12, 95-12, 100-10
100 rep calf raise
Cardio: 15 minute sprints/25 minute LISS

Today 4/26
Machine Military Press 4x10
110-10, 115-10, 120-10, 8
DB Shrugs 3x15
85-15, 15, 15 (hello Mr. Veiny traps!)
Wide Grip Upright Rows 4x25
45-25, 50-15, 15, 13
Face Pulls 3x8
100-8, 8, 6
Decline Crunch /ss/ Seated Calf 4x20
115-16, 13, 15

Cardio: 25 minutes sprints on elliptical, level 10


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 27, 2012)

new weight today: 222.2!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 27, 2012)

your turning into a lightweight. 

hey got a link to your ebay store? Need to stock up on some more supps.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats on the weight!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> your turning into a lightweight.
> 
> hey got a link to your ebay store? Need to stock up on some more supps.



Sure, just get it here
Beyond Nutrition at BuildingBrawn.com


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 28, 2012)

Sweet, didn't realize they carried your whole product line.

Have a great weekend, you'll get to have the food your craving soon. Your almost there.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2012)

Almost sucks ass. LOL


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2012)

When you posting the next set of pics, or you waiting till the comp now?


----------



## juggernaut (May 1, 2012)

I'll post one tomorrow, just havent had time.


----------



## juggernaut (May 3, 2012)

Taken today

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (May 3, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (May 3, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2012)

Just a quick update, carbs are cut by 30g daily to this;

(2) HIGH DAYS: *236g* 
(2)  MODERATE DAYS: *165g *
(2)  LOW DAYS: *93g*
(1) KETO DAY: *<50g* 

There's three complexes going on during the week, posing four times a week, cardio everyday + 25 minute cardio as soon as I wake up. 

Three weeks left until peak week and then the show.

Will most likely do an endomorph style carbup with a  high front load dropping down to a low week and a small refeed on Friday, plus 5 day water loading cutting down on Friday morning, and a natural diuretic for Wednesday to Friday. No sodium loading, since it never worked before. I will condense my training into a three day Mon, Tues, Wed routine with exercises that I am familiar with and at an adjusted rate of intensity.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2012)

You are on track to kick some butt!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2012)

I'm kicking. I am seeing changes on a daily basis now, with the increases and cuts in my diet. My added cardio in the asscrack of dawn seems to be helping as well, since I am now able to see the lower part of the 5.5 pack  in my abs. Three weeks, I am going to fuck this shit up. 
Pix to follow on Monday.


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2012)

Just some food porn for me to gaze at (in the order I'll eat it....)


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2012)

Just caught the pics jugg sorry, looking ripped, are you happy with were your at and where are you hoping to place?


----------



## x~factor (May 9, 2012)

Impressive physique! Dayum!


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Just caught the pics jugg sorry, looking ripped, are you happy with were your at and where are you hoping to place?



Getting to where I want to be a true challenge. I am happy that I am this lean, but I play for keeps, and that means a prize winning physique, ergo, I still have work to do in a short amount of time.
 Do I think I can win? It really depends on the judges. Of course I want to, but I'd be happy with a top 5 finish. I am proud of what I have accomplished, and taking Gaz's advice on training strongman and powerlifting style for more than a year has helped tremendously. 
I am going to a contest a week before so I can see some of the bodies I'll be up against and I think this will help my focus. I also have a great support team and that is going a long way in making me work harder.


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Impressive physique! Dayum!



Well thank you X. Much appreciated. My mom thinks I look disgusting, so I took my shirt off and did a crab shot right after a high carb meal.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2012)

Beast mode is definitely in effect. 

Looking great just stick to the plan and you'll kill it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> My mom thinks I look disgusting...


----------



## juggernaut (May 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Beast mode is definitely in effect.
> 
> Looking great just stick to the plan and you'll kill it.



Today more than ever, I needed to see that post. Thanks dude.


----------



## juggernaut (May 17, 2012)

I need a cheat meal. Everything I look at reminds me of food. The cravings are full blast now. I hate the world


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2012)

You can live vicariously through me, what should I have for dinner. 

And you always said the closer you get this would happen so you must be on track.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2012)

Your Mom thinking you look disgusting was a compliment!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2012)

I know O, but these cravings are crazy. 
JD, my mom is one of a kind...dont know which kind


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2012)

Just think of the binge eating you can do after the comp though


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2012)

oh that bitch is on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 18, 2012)

ahahah, have a good weekend, and keep working on that list for your post contest binge.


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2012)

Pizza with Coors Light, pancakes, blueberry scones and a Sonic Burger.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2012)

Being Italian, you have GOTS to be craving some pasta, dripping with sauce and cheese~!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 20, 2012)

Coors light? never would have thought you'd pick that for your beer. 

Nice list, but I'd throw in spaghetti as well.


----------



## juggernaut (May 21, 2012)

Not a spaghetti guy, all over on fusilli. 






O, actually I love dark ales, but for pizza, I like a pilsner, even though some consider it pisswater as a pilsner. I love the lighter taste that accompanies the pizza. I'm a bit of a beer/wine snob, having grown up in a family that makes wine and beer at our farm in Lakewood.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2012)

Things are coming along, and I'm happy so far with what I see. I'll be starting a creatine/baking soda load (20g for three days) for next week to keep me full, and then peak week begins. I'll be posting more as peak week comes along. 

Show day is June 9.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2012)

Coming down to the final stretch. Hope you get to relax some over the holiday weekend. 

creatine and baking soda sounds like a really interesting mix


----------



## x~factor (May 25, 2012)

Getting close!!! Good luck brother!!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 26, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Coming down to the final stretch. Hope you get to relax some over the holiday weekend.
> 
> creatine and baking soda sounds like a really interesting mix



Some really interesting stuff coming out with that concoction. 
I will be off on Sunday, so yeah, after painting the rest of my kitchen. Sandy wants a freestyle painting of a scene in Italy, and I do pretty decent work


----------



## juggernaut (May 26, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Getting close!!! Good luck brother!!!



Thank you X. I'm psyched and ready. I do plan on another show in July before wrapping it up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2012)

You will do awesome!


----------



## juggernaut (May 27, 2012)

Cant wait to eat fellas.....my list is growing lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 29, 2012)

Are jumbo, deep fried onion rings on that list?


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2012)

Nah, not crazy about fried foods. They roll in muhh bellllay


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2012)

One more day until peak week and then I'm chowing down. So far, I'm really happy with what I'm bringing. I'll be detailing my days as they come along, but to start, tomorrow brings the water loading at 2.5 gallons a day, plus 3000mg of sodium. My carbs will be dropped severely, at 70g today with some heavy circuit training today, tomorrow's carbs will be around 50-60g with just an hour walk. This is to setup for the Sunday carb load, and thus sets the stage for the rest of the week.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2012)

Yesterday's start to PW went off nicely and i was pleasantly surprised after my carb up today. I looked tight, lean and not smooth whatsoever. I am happy with what I'm bringing in, and hopefully, the NPC will see it my way 
Carb loading gets reduced from 240g yesterday, to a small 30g drop in carbs today. Sodium loading continues at 3000mg, water @ 2.5 gallons. It sucks that I'm peeing like a racehorse.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2012)

After my show, I'm going back to 531 with rest/pause sets added in. I want simplicity back


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey, you ready to kill this?

Simplicity with a program that works is always a solid method.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2012)

I may be able to change your mind


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Nah, not crazy about fried foods. They roll in muhh bellllay


I may be able to change your mind!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> After my show, I'm going back to 531 with rest/pause sets added in. I want simplicity back


Sounds like a good plan.  Rest pause, is great cycled in and out.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Hey, you ready to kill this?
> 
> Simplicity with a program that works is always a solid method.



Kill it? 





Plan is coming along.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sounds like a good plan.  Rest pause, is great cycled in and out.



I am looking forward to it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2012)

Carbs down by almost a hundred grams from Sunday, sodium is tapering slowly, high water loading continues (2 1/2 gallons to 3) and now the addition of Xpel today through Friday night. Holy shit I'm peeing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dang that's alot of water. You starting to get anxious for the show or is the prep sort of keeping that away?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2012)

Anxious, no. Hungry and desirous? Yes. I want it to be over, so that I can eat human food, enjoy life and really start to train again. It's been a great 30 weeks, but I'm ready to get bigererer.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 8, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Anxious, no. Hungry and desirous? Yes. I want it to be over, so that I can eat human food, enjoy life and really start to train again. It's been a great 30 weeks, but I'm ready to get bigererer.



Dayum. You must have a very strong mindset to accomplish what you are doing. Much respect, brother!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 8, 2012)

Word up


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Dayum. You must have a very strong mindset to accomplish what you are doing. Much respect, brother!



Thank you X. It was a _great _learning experience, and after talking the judges, they were very impressed with my symmetry, said I had a classic physique (comparing me to Mike Katz and Dave Draper) and that the best thing I can do is not compete until next year at the very same show and come in at a lean 225lbs. They explained that I I had to add some size, possibly eight to ten pounds of pure muscle. I came in at 217lbs, and probably could've dropped about a pound or two to show off more lines. They did say my physique flowed quite nicely, but that there were bigger (yet shorter) guys in my category. They want me to add some size to my quads, my lats-to-delts tie-in, and they said that could easily win me the Masters category. 

As for the Open Heavyweight, I just couldnt match up. It was a VERY challenging class. I give much respect to them, as they were a tough class. Here's some photos. 
The Masters category got me a fourth place finish in both 35 and 45 category. 

As for my pics, forgive the blurriness, my wife was nervous too lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 11, 2012)

Great job big guy. 

Masters? Didn't realize you were old enough for that. 

Kinda sucks being 6 ft or more when you have to compete with the short stocky guys. Saw Jay Cutler once and was like "WTF" that dude is short, funny part is that was all I remember about that time. 

And gotta ask, how was the post comp dinner/evening/marathon of food.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm 45 with a mental outlook of a fourteen year old 

I can only add more size, because I'm not going to the super-heavy category. It's just too toxic. 
The 2 day food orgy went quite well. Right after the show, we went to the Tick Tock diner and I had this





The next day I had a great pizza and some Merlot, a piece of carrot cake and whatever the hell I wanted, which surprisingly was a lot of fruit(?)

Yesterday I had a short stack of red velvet pancakes and some oats. After that, I was pretty friggin disgusted with my fat ass and got my 531 rep maxes. I wasn't disappointed, but felt I would've gotten better, had I rested. At night, I went on the scale and found I gained 22lbs. HOLY SHIT!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2012)

*Fuck rest...I'll sleep when I'm dead.*

6/12/12

Military Press 531
115-5
125-5
135-5
Military Press 5x10
90-10, 10, 10, 10, 8
Chins 5x10
BW-7, 5, 4, 4, 5

Cardio: Hill intervals, level 6 (20 minutes)


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like the boring but big template. 

Red Velvet pancakes sound really cool.  But I'm not that into sweets so the burger and onion rings have my stomach growling now. But doesn't look like you went to crazy post show, so you have a year to grow. This should be fun.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2012)

Grow grow grow...I'm not getting back up to 255 by any means. I'm going bulk wisely


----------



## davegmb (Jun 12, 2012)

Congratulations Jugg sounds like you really enjoyed yourself and that's what it's all about.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 13, 2012)

I value the learning that my prep gave me and my aftermath of events from the show. I did learn a great deal, and now I need to focus on getting big without being fat. A tough deal, but slower is better in terms of gains for my body type. Just sucks that I am way over what I want to be at in terms of weight. Of course, I cant get away from eating 30 Mary Janes and not being accountable lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 13, 2012)

Squat Day
Squat 531
185-5
205-5
235-5
Zercher Squat 5x10
135-10, 8, 7, 7, 7, 7
Leg Curl 5x10
105-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
Calf Press 3x10
115-8, 8, 7

Cardio: LISS 60 minutes on elliptical


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mary Janes?  Never heard of those must be a east coast thing. 

So your saying that your at your carrying weight already. 

Slow and steady is the best way, plus that way you can be realistic about your gains and not have to wonder what you'll have after you cut again.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 13, 2012)

I love MJs. They've been around since the  1910s.
My carrying weight? No, just "binge reverb". It will settle down in a few days to a week. I should hover around 220-222 for a while and then start the climb. Just need to get out of the next two weeks and I should be okay. Just sucks that I had all this water weight from all the salty foods and garbage.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 13, 2012)

Those sound awesome. 

Do you notice stiffness in the joints and stuff when you have the water weight from the salty foods. 

And what's with only 5x235 on the 5/3/1 set.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 13, 2012)

Just the way the numbers came up. Lol
Yes, the joints and my, back were hurting pretty badly..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2012)

So sorry to just comment now Jugs.  You looked fantastic, a real inspiration to me personally! And yes, a big disadvantage being taller.  I always liked Franco Columbo.... but he was 5' 3"..... you looked great big guy,  GO after that Master's!  Despite what the judges said, I bet you would have took it this year!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Mary Janes?  Never heard of those must be a east coast thing.


You never heard of Mary Janes? Next thing you know, you will probably say you never heard of Tastykakes! Mmmmm, my personal favorite the Tasty Klair, delivered fresh to stores every day.....

What is wrong with you left coast people?  LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 14, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> GO after that Master's!  Despite what the judges said, I bet you would have took it this year!


After re-reading I realized you did get 4th in the Masters... good job man!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2012)

I could've taken the Masters had I had more size. But no use saying could've/would've...onward! 
I have bigger goals ahead. Depending on how this year goes, I _may _decide to go the super heavyweight category, as one of the three judges had suggested. If my bulk is successful, and right now I'm at 222lbs, only up from the show at 5lbs, I'm working into the new diet/training quite nicely. It remains to be seen if I can withstand my leanness and some clean size above 225 1/2. I think I can do it, and will probably stay on 531 for the entire year as long as it works. I will eventually add in rest/pause, but for now, getting acclimated to the new diet and training is the goal.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2012)

Bench Day 
Bench 531
175-5
185-5
205-8
Incline BB Bench 5x10
155-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
Tbar Rows 5x10
160-10, 10, 10, 8, 8
Barbell Curl 3x10
75-10, 85-8, 9

Hill Intervals, elliptical level 8 20 mins


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> You never heard of Mary Janes? Next thing you know, you will probably say you never heard of Tastykakes! Mmmmm, my personal favorite the Tasty Klair, delivered fresh to stores every day.....
> 
> What is wrong with you left coast people? LOL



Heard of tastykakes but never had one. They do look good.

And the left coast is loaded down with tree hugging hippies that's the problem out here.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2012)

West coast....pffft!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2012)

Deads Day
Deadlift 531
255-5
285-5
320-5 (could've pulled more, but didnt want to kill myself the first week back)
Deadlift 5x10
215-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
Gorilla Raise 5x10
5, 4, 5, 4, 2 (nothing left)
Seated calf raise 3x12-20
135-15, 14, 15

Hill intervals, level 8, 20 mins


----------



## Pony (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats on the Masters bro!  You look great in those pics, well done.  Gotta give it to the little guys, theyve been trying their whole life to be bigger than you, gotta throw em a bone every now and again.


I want red velvet pancakes!!!!  Im confused, did you say you gained 22 pounds from all the eating after the show?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2012)

I gained 22 pounds in 2 days off from sodium and water. it went back to 5 pounds out from contest weight.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2012)

Military press 531
125-3
135-3
145-7
Military press 5x10
95-10, 7,7,7,5
Chins 5x10
9,8,6,5,5
JM press 3x10
110-8,8,8

Cardio 20 min walk


----------



## davegmb (Jun 17, 2012)

Strong MP's


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Strong MP's



I could do better and will, but thank you

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davegmb (Jun 18, 2012)

Well I can see from your pics your a tall guy, so when your pressing 70kg or more over your head with long arms for reps it's strong.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 18, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Well I can see from your pics your a tall guy, so when your pressing 70kg or more over your head with long arms for reps it's strong.



Thanks. I will probably hit 200+lbs in a few months, as I lost a bit of strength during my precontest training, but I will bounce back.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 18, 2012)

Squat Day
Squat 531
195-3
225-3
245-5
Zercher Squat 5x10
145-10, 10, 10, 7, 6
Leg Curl 5x10
115-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
Calf Press 3x10
115-10, 9, 7

Cardio LISS 45 minutes (watch Boardwalk Empire on tablet )


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2012)

Good looking come back plan.....

Color me stupid, but wtf is "A100 using Tapatalk "?  I assume it is a mobile app, but what is it, and why do we need it?


----------



## CG (Jun 18, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good looking come back plan.....
> 
> Color me stupid, but wtf is "A100 using Tapatalk "?  I assume it is a mobile app, but what is it, and why do we need it?



Tapatalk is a SICK mobile app. Makes I'm 10000% more mobile friendly


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2012)

I did that from my Acer A100, the app is taptalk. It's a great forum-related app, and since I belong to many Android forums and a few bbing/fitness related forums, I use this app. Makes it nice and clean to view on either my tablet or my Amaze 4g.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LfuJihPhfQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Think this is the one Jugg


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Dave; as soon as I get a free moment, I want to check this out.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2012)

Bench Day 
Bench 531
175-3
195-3
215-9
Incline BB Bench 5x10
155-10, 10, 165-10, 8, 7
Tbar Rows 5x10
160-10, 10, 10, 165-8, 8
Barbell Curl 3x10
85-10, 10, 10

Hill Intervals, elliptical level 7, 25 mins


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Thanks Dave; as soon as I get a free moment, I want to check this out.


Also check out the one on close grip bench pressing!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2012)

Deadlift Day
Warmup
3x275
3x305
>3x335...got 5
Deads 5x10
225-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
Gorilla Leg Raise 5x10
I suck at this 
5, 5, 5, 5, 4
Seated calf 3x12-20
135-15, 14, 14

Cardio: Hill sprints on elliptical, level 7, 25 mins


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2012)

Finally, I want to show you guys the TV show i shot last August. See if you can spot me! 
It's going to start out as web sites and fitfully pick up a following. If it it gets followed, we'll be turning it to the networks.

http://vimeo.com/39515428



Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2012)

That's one sinister laugh you've got yourself there Jugg haha


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2012)

MANY people have told me that, and the cast has told me I was a natural at it...well, at least I'm natural at something lol!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 22, 2012)

Military Press Day
Warmup
5x125
3x135
>1x155-5
DB Military Press 5x10
65s-10, 10, 8, 7, 6
Chins 5x10
9, 7, 5, 5, 5

Cardio: Hills, 25 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 22, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> See if you can spot me!


How could we NOT spot you!  In your sig it says "my quest to be intimidating ", I think you met your goal. LOL.  Dude, my dog ran and hid under the desk when she saw you!

j/k. You did great!  That would be so cool if this turned into a series.  Only thing I didn't like was the name... Stunods???


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2012)

Stunods...I didnt name it but it fits. 

stunod - definition and meaning
Stupid or crazy; out of touch with reality; disagreeable.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2012)

Squat Day (yesterday)
Squat 531
Warmup
5x205
3x235
>1x255= 5
Zercher Squat 5x10
135-10, 10, 10, 145-7, 7
Leg Curl 5x10
115-10, 120-10, 130-10, 140-7, 7
Standing Calf Raise 4x10
240-10, 10, 10, 270-7, 8

Cardio: Hill Intervals, 30 minutes, level 7


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2012)

Today
Bench Day
Warmup
5x195
3x205
>1x225=9 blew this bitch away!
Incline Bar Bench 5x10
150-10, 10, 10, 155-10, 10
DB Bentover rows 5x10
70s-10, 10, 10, 8, 7

Cardio: 27 mins, hill intervals.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

How are you liking getting back into the 5/3/1?  Looks like your kicking ass again.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm actually loving it. I'm also seeing results in a short period of time, because after my contest, I didnt stop training. I took advantage of the anabolic extension that my body went through with the added calories and it shows a lot. I still see a good amount of abs, my legs look larger, my arms are still veiny, but thick as hell, and my strength is through the roof.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2012)

Deadlift Day
Deadlift 531
Warmups
5x285
3x325
>1x355=
Deads 5x10
235-10, 10, 10, 
Gorilla Raise 5x10
9, 7, 5, 5, 4
Seated Calf 3x12-20
135-12, 12, 12

Hills, 27 minutes, level 7


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

ok buddy, you forgot some numbers.

And what the heck is a gorilla raise?

Your dead strength has definately come back quick.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> ok buddy, you forgot some numbers.
> 
> And what the heck is a gorilla raise?
> 
> Your dead strength has definately come back quick.



I got four on the final set lol

Gorilla raise is a leg raise suspended on the bar, but being able to fully pull your knees to your face so that your ass and back are to the floor. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2012)

Military Press Day
Warmup
5x125
5x135
>5x145=7
DB Military Press 5x10
55s-10, 
Chins 5x10
9, 7, 5, 4, 5
JM Press 3x10
110-10, 8, 8

Cardio: Hills, 20 minutes + 20 LISS


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2012)

Ate like a pig for a cheat meal on Saturday, and had plenty of glycogen to blow this workout out on Sunday...

Squat Day (yesterday)
Squat 531
Warmup
5x210
5x225-5
>1x235= 8
Zercher Squat 5x10
145-10, 155-8, 7, 7, 6
Leg Curl 5x10
140-10, 10, 10, 150-10, 10, 9
Standing Calf Raise 4x10
270-10, 8, 8, 8

Cardio: Hill Intervals, 30 minutes, level 7 + LISS 20 min


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2012)

Today

Bench 531
Warmup
5x200
3x215
>1x235 = 9
Incline Barbell Bench Press 5x10
160-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
DB Bent Over Row 5x10
75s-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
Barbell Curls 3x10
90-10, 10, 10+Drop set

Cardio: LISS 35 minutes on 6% incline


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2012)

Blew away the bench target!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2012)

I felt pretty strong yesterday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> DB Bent Over Row 5x10
> 75s-10, 10, 10, 10, 10


Tried these on your advice..... more rom then the BB version!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2012)

Yep. I love these and the stretch you get on the lats are incredible. I'm doing them higher reps, so it will increase my pull on the deadlift.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2012)

Military Press Day
Warmup
3x125
3x135
>3x145-8
DB Military Press 5x10
60s-10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 
Chins 5x10
9, 7, 5, 7, 5

Cardio: Hill Intervals, 27 minutes.

Tired today, barely any sleep. I need a vacation.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 5, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Yep. I love these and the stretch you get on the lats are incredible. I'm doing them higher reps, so it will increase my pull on the deadlift.


 Croc Row style is how I do my now.  that way I can support my back and still get the rows in without a machine. 

Hope you enjoyed your 4th of July.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2012)

Deadlift Day
Warmups
5x265
5x275
5x325 = 8 (felt great) 
Deadlift 5x10
245-10, 10, 10, 10, 10 (shit got real on the last two sets) 
Gorilla raise 5x10
8, 7,  6, 4, 5
Seated calf raise 3x12-20
135-15, 13, 13

Hill sprints 15 minutes,  + 20 minutes. LISS 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x~factor (Jul 6, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> deadlift day
> warmups
> 5x265
> 5x275
> ...



I could imagine.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2012)

2 of my clients wanted to stick around so I had to bring my A-game and show that their trainer is no pussy.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice.  great job and hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks O. You too.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2012)

Bench 531
Warmup
5x185
5x205
>5x225 = 8+Rest Pause set (4, 2)
Incline Barbell Bench Press 5x10
[Raised incline to 45 degrees]
145-8, 6, 7, 6, 5+Drop set
DB Bent Over Row 5x10
75s-12, 13, 10, 8, 9
Barbell Curls 3x10
90-10, 10, 10+Drop set

Cardio: Hill intervals, 27 minutes level 7


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 12, 2012)

*Sunday*
Squat Day 
Warmup
5x195
5x235
>5x245 = 8

Zercher Squat 5x10
155-10, 8, 7, 7, 6
Leg Curl 5x10
150-10, 10, 9, 9, 9
Standing Calf Raise 4x10
270-10, 9, 9, 8

Cardio: Hill Intervals, 30 minutes, level 8


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 12, 2012)

*Today*
Deadlift 531
Warmup
3x285
3x315
>3x355 = 3 (wouldve gone higher, but saving it for next week)

Deadlift 5x10
250-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
Gorilla Raise 5x10
10, 9, 10, 6, 7
Seated Calf 4x12-20
135-16, 14, 13, 12

Cardio: Hills, 22 minutes, level 8, plus 25 minutes LISS


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2012)

Military Press Day
Warmup
3x125
3x145
>3x155 = 3
DB Military Press 5x10
60s-10, 10, 10, 10, 9
Mixed Grips Chins 5x10
10, 7, 6, 5, 5
JM Press 3x10 
115-10, 8, 6

Cardio: Knees needed a break so I did low impact work on the elliptical, burned approximately 650 calories.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2012)

Good looking workouts as usual....


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks.  Getting ready to deload then on to the hypertrophy training coupled with 531, which will commence after my vacation. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2012)

Deads Day
Deadlift 531
Warmup
5x305
3x335
>1x365 = 4
Deadlift 5x10
255-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
Gorilla Raise 5x10
11, 7, 6, 6, 7
Seated Calf 3x12-20
135-16, 13, 11

LISS 30 minutes. Just couldnt do Hill Intervals today. Too wiped out. Need a deload in the worst way.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 19, 2012)

Great deads 

So were you heading on vaca?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Great deads
> 
> So were you heading on vaca?



Royal Palms in Myrtle Beach


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2012)

I love Myrtle Beach


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 24, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I love Myrtle Beach



Just hoping no rain hits my week!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 24, 2012)

Schedule is a bit borked this week, and I had to my Friday workout on Saturday...

*Military Press Day*
Warmup
5x135
3x145
>1x155 = 5
Javelin Press (using an EZ curl bar, press up) 5x10
Bar only to get used to movement-10, 10, 10, 10, 10
Mixed Grips Chins 5x10
10, 8, 7, 5, 7
JM Press 3x10 
115-10, 9, 8

Cardio: 15 mins, hill sprints, 25 mins, LISS

Yesterday
*Squat Day*
Squat 531
Warmup
5x225
3x245
>1x275 = 3
Zercher Squat 5x10
155-10, 10, 10, 9, 7
Seated Leg Curl 5x10
130-10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Sprints, 22 minutes + 20 minutes LISS


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 24, 2012)

Bench 531
Warmup
5x195
3x215
>1x235 = 5
Incline Barbell Bench Press 5x10
165-10, 10, 10, 10, 10 
V-Bar Row 5x10
165-10, 10, 8, 8, 7
Barbell Curls 3x10
80-10, 10, 8

Cardio: Hill intervals, 25 minutes level 8


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 1, 2012)

Just finished deloading and as most of you know I hate to post deload numbers. Nevertheless, I am ready to hit it harder, and now I'm going on a bulk phase for 8 weeks with a calorie surplus of 500-750 calories (meat and potatoes anyone? ), and will also be eating homemade sauerkraut before my meals for probiotics and digestion, as well as including HCL for better digestion before meals. Finally, this will be done via intermittent fasting style. I've used this approach before while on vacation and ate anything I wanted, as a way to slow down fat. This time, I'm experimenting as a bulking technique.

As for training, I was doing the Boring But Big template, and will now switch to something a bit more fucked up. Here it is for those interested. 
Cardio will be the same, hill sprints on the elliptical at least 3 times a week, plus low impact every day that I am not training, as well as some low impact after my hill sprints. Since I'm endomorphic, I do gain fat fairly easy, so I will be centering my carbs around my workouts and on my off days, I'll be carb-less. It sucks, but I am not doing this to be a fat fuck.


Day 1
*Bench 531 (REST/PAUSE)*
DB Bench Press 2x10
DB Fly (incline) 2x12
Barbell Front Raise 3x6
Barbell Curl 4x12
Incline DB Curls 3x10
Superman Planks 2x1
Side Plank 2x1

Day 2
*Squat 531*
Sumo/Back/Zercher/Front Squat 2-4x20 (used with a weight you can only do for ten)
RDL 3x6-8
Side Bends 2x8
Ab Plate Twist 2x8
Standing Calf 4x8

Day 3 
*OHP 531 (REST/PAUSE)*
Arnold Press 2x10
Face Pulls 3x15
Decline Close Grip Bench with EZ Curl Bar 3x15 
Dips 5x20
Weighted Crunch 3x10
Decline Crunch 4xfail

Day 4
*Deadlift 531*
Rack Pulls 5x10
T-Bar Row 3x15,10, 6
Weighted Pull Ups 3x8
Barbell Shrug 3x15
Wheel CRUNCH 3xfail
Seated Calf 3x20


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy F'n shit that's going to be a crazy squat day. 4 x 20 

So how long of a rest for the rest/pause, might be something I add in for my 5/3/1 depending on how you like it.

Alot of the rest are things I've been debating about swapping.

What are your thought about adding them into my routine but high reps say 3 x 15-20, thinking about doing barbell shrugs instead of the kelso shrugs but don't want to go super heavy like I used to.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2012)

Regarding the 20 rep squats, it can't hurt for growth, but don't forget I'm bulking; where someone trying to drop fat may suffer a bit more. I believe it all depends on your energy expenditure and BCAAs. I feel such a significant difference when I use BCAAs. That, and a good-sized rest period in between sets. 

As for the rest/pause, I'm going to do the Doggcrap approach of 15 seconds in between the the amount of reps I want to acquire.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2012)

Day 1
*Bench 531 (REST/PAUSE)*
DB Bench Press 2x10
Warmup
175-5
205-5
225-5,3,1

DB Fly (incline) 2x12
40s-12, 12
Barbell Front Raise 3x6
40-6, 6, 6 (harder than I thought it would be)
Barbell Curl 4x12
70-12, 12, 12, 12
Incline DB Curls 3x10
20s-10, 10, 10
Superman Planks 2x1
(I hate these and did them on a Bosu ball)
Side Plank 2x1

Cardio: 25 minute sprints 15/45 seconds.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2012)

Me love volume work


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 12, 2012)

Back from vacation 

I had a great week with my honey, and totally relaxed from the drive. I found a great power rack hidden in the dark corners of all the shiny chrome dumbbells and rubber coated plates. I had to search high and low for the 45s lol, but it all turned out alright. I did deads on Monday, and had a few stares because of the way I was dropping the weight. The manager of the gym told me to slam the weights so heavily. I told him in a nice way to fuck off, and I continued. Got a nice 5 rep PR too


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 13, 2012)

Deads Day
Warmup
3x295
3x325
>3x365 = 7
Rack Pulls 5x10
265-10, 10, 8, 8, 8
T-bar Row 3x15,10, 6
70-15, 80-10, 95-6
Mixed Grip Pull Ups 3x4
5, 4, 4 (shit this was hard!)
Kelso Shrug 3x15
60-15, 15, 13
Planks 3xfail

Seated Calf 3x20
115-16, 16, 15

Cardio: LISS, 35 minutes eliptical


----------



## davegmb (Aug 14, 2012)

Like the way you have set out your new program, looks good fun.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 15, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Like the way you have set out your new program, looks good fun.



Thanks. 
Posterior chain was hit, top to bottom.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2012)

OHP 531 (REST/PAUSE)
Warmup
135-5
155-3
165-2

Military Press 1w/up, 2x10
110-8, 8
Face Pulls 3x15
75-12, 13, 12
JM Press 3x10 
Pushdown 3x15
75-12, 14, 11
Dips 5x20
BW-8, 8, 9, 5, 6
Weighted Crunch 3x12
130-12, 12, 12
Decline Crunch 4xfail

Cardio: Hill Sprints, 25 minutes level 8 on elliptical


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2012)

W/B sounds like a fun vacation.

So how is the new scheme treating you, looks pretty brutal.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 20, 2012)

The new scheme is going well. As minimal as leg day is, it sucks the day the after. I am seeing some nice gains in my quad width. By the second set of 20 rep squats, I'm ready to toss my cookies.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 20, 2012)

_From Friday_
*Squat 531*
Warmup
235-5
255-3
285-3 (I wanna get to 300 in the worst friggin way!)
Back Squat 2x20 (used with a weight you can only do for ten)
185-18, 14
Rack Pulls 3x6-8
315-8
335-8
345-6, 6
Side Bends 2-3x8
80s-8, 7, 6
Ab Plate Twist 2x8
25-7, 7
Standing Calf 4x8
240-8
270-8
285-6, 7

Cardio: Walking on beach for 45 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 20, 2012)

_Sunday_
*Bench Day*
Warmup
205-5
225-3 (felt really strong on this and wanted to push more)
245-9 5/3/1 rest pause set)
DB Incline Bench Press 2x10
warmup
80s-10, 8
Incline Fly 3x12
50s-12, 10, 7
Barbell Front Raise 3x6
60-6, 6, 5
EZ Bar Curl 4x10
50-10, 10
60-8, 7
DB Incline Curl 3x10
30s-10, 8, 6
Planks 4x1

Cardio: Sprints on elliptical, 15 high/45 low, 25 mins


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 21, 2012)

Deadlift Day
Deads 531
Warmups
305-5
345-3
365-3
Rack Pulls 5x10
315-8, 7, 7, 7,5, 6
T-bar row 3x15, 10, 6
110-15
120-10
145-6
Mixed Grip Pull Ups 3x fail
4, 4, 3 (I was completely obliterated by this time)
Kelso Shrugs 3x15
65-15, 15, 15
DB Crunch 3x25-50
20-25, 25, 30
Seated Calf Raise 3x12-20
135-12, 12, 12

Cardio: LISS Hill Walk 30 mins


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking strong, Juggs.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 24, 2012)

Rack pulls after deads must have been tough, did you use straps?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2012)

Pylon said:


> Looking strong, Juggs.



Trying. I just want to get to a 500lb DL, but do it for reps.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Rack pulls after deads must have been tough, did you use straps?


I actually enjoy them. 
No straps or chalk. I dont like straps, and wont use chalk unless I'm in my house.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 5, 2012)

Going in for surgery for carpal tunnel. Both hands at the same time. Fuck me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh crap that's going go suck.

Get well soon big guy.

Hey Beyond nutrition ??   I'm about all out of All-Out, what's your new suggestion.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey O. My very strong suggestion would be to use Strike HD8 as a preworkout stim. I love it as that. Plus it doesn't need to be drunken. 
I would also suggest Blueprint BCAAs for intra-workout. I love it because it delays fatigue and keeps me pumped.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Going in for surgery for carpal tunnel. Both hands at the same time. Fuck me.


What?!  Sorry to hear that...  How long is the recovery?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 5, 2012)

Each wrist will take a month. I've asked the doctor to do them both at the same time.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2012)

wow.  Sorry to hear about the wrists.  Geezo, that sucks.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Pylon.

Well, I guess this means I will have the biggest legs since Tom Platz because I'm not stopping my squats.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 8, 2012)

You've had back luck with injuries


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes sir I have and quite frankly, I think someone should shoot me and put me out of my misery.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2012)

That's funny.  I thought I heard your back problems were....behind you...


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 10, 2012)

Funnyyyyyyy


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 25, 2012)

Tried doing light squats yesterday while being in a soft cast. Fyi, don't try this at home kids. Felt like a fish hook going inside my stitches and being torn apart. 

This is going to be a long month. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2012)

Time to say bye bye and....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/171735-juggernaut-journal-2-rebuilding-beast.html


----------

